# League of Legends - DotA Reborn! - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 30, 2012)

*League of Legends*

​


*FAQ (off the top of my head):*

*What is League of Legends?*
A MOBA from Riot Games.

*MOBA?*
Multiplayer Online Battle Arena. Like DotA.

*What's Defense of the Ancients (DotA)? *
A popular map/mod to Warcraft III, and what is considered the start of the MOBA genre (although it is predated by a couple other mods such as Aeon of Strife). Two bases with a series of paths between them. Each is line with defenses and constant waves of AI enemies smashing against each other. Players take roles of epic champions and fight to turn the tide and destroy the other base.

*Who's Riot Games?*


*Is LoL a strategy game? A MMO?*
Neither, although with elements of each. You only control one character unlike most strategy games, although in a similar style of control. The game is session-based with some persistent elements (unlike DotA).

*LoL? lol.*
LoL = League of Legends
lol = laugh out loud
|o| = a tie fighter

*Release Date?*
October 27th, 2009

*Free? Price? Monthly Fee?*
The game is microtransaction-based. It's free to play if you want, however you'll have to spend time to unlock new heroes to play and such. Optionally, you can pay money to unlock these things instantly. There is a $30 "box copy", which contains 20 heroes to start with and some other bonuses. There is a 2nd character pack for another $20 that will unlock another 20 characters. There is no monthly fee, and never will be a required fee of any kind. Each week 10 "random" champions are free to play for that week.

*Are there any other MOBA's?*
In addition to LoL and DotA, there is also Demigod (really might want to avoid that one) and HoN (). 

HoN is developed as a direct clone of DotA, while LoL shares many of it's core gameplay elements while trying to be a bit more original. HoN is much more mature in it's development since it only recently went free-to-play and was more focused on improving the actual game early-on rather than just making money.

Funcom's  plays similar to other MOBAs, albeit focused entirely on PvP combat and thus doesn't feature creeps/lanes/etc.

On the horizon are  and Blizzard DotA (SC2 Mod).

Note: ALL the above are F2P games.

*Is LoL online only?*
Yes, although you can play a match with just bots.

*Are there clans?*
Riot's too busy making money off new champions.

*Will this run on my computer?*
Probably if it's not ancient. Anything in the past couple years can probably run it on all high settings.

Gameplay Mini-FAQ


			
				Pendragon said:
			
		

> There is an item shop next to your team's shrine - left click to open it. Or use the gold sack button in the bottom left.
> 
> There are 3 lanes where the primary action for Summoner's Rift (the default and only beta map) takes place - top, middle, and bottom. If you're confused about where to go, wait for minions to spawn from one of your inhibitors and follow the minions. Try to split your team evenly among the 3 lanes.
> 
> ...



Terms/Acronyms Mini-FAQ


> *lane* = the road like expanses that contain towers and lead to and from the bases
> *river* = The river which cuts across the map diagonally
> *jungle* = The mass of trees and paths that exist between the lanes
> *neutrals* = The creep-enemies who live in the jungle
> ...


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Didi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iY7q6OMTwg&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> dis fucking vid



Heh, this makes me tempted to play the game.


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you sure this is the game for you  ?


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, this makes me tempted to play the game.



ALWAYS HEAL NEVER DIE


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Muk (Apr 2, 2012)

megaman


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so out of the loop on LoL. All I do is log in every few weeks to patch my game and to buy skins @_@


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone would like to duo or trio queue up with me, feel free to add me. 

Name- Predacon

I'm a moderately experienced player also.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2012)

If you say stuff like that, you should also mention the server you're on~


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Apr 3, 2012)

This thread still alive? lol wtf - W/e Im on NA server anyone that wants to play just add K?zz - I play all modes including ranked up to 1600-1700 elo even.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> If you say stuff like that, you should also mention the server you're on~



NA server.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread dead?


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2012)

It dies sometimes


But it's always revived


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

Chronoshift.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Hecarim looks alright, Varus on the other hand seems really badass.

Dark Ezreal.


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 9, 2012)

Did someone watch the ign pro league championship matches yesterday?
Lower bracket finals were awesome


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

You talking about IPL 4?

I'm currently watching the Azubu Korean tournament.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread exists


I have a account  in NA,EUW,EUE,PBE

I mostly play on EUW and PBE


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

PBE = polish beta?


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2012)

lol

Public Beta Environment


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 9, 2012)

Sasori said:


> You talking about IPL 4?
> 
> I'm currently watching the Azubu Korean tournament.



Yeah, the one in vegas. I missed it and can't find a replay.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 9, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> Yeah, the one in vegas. I missed it and can't find a replay.





Speaking of IPL, Riven's VA Crstina Vee is to cute.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUfMUnnubNo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w9L7EHk25g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> lol
> 
> Public Beta Environment


lol wtf is that but ok.

Was EUW but now in Garena SEA server.



StrawHatCrew said:


> Speaking of IPL, Riven's VA Crstina Vee is to cute.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUfMUnnubNo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w9L7EHk25g[/YOUTUBE]


lol did u see Regi run away from her like a pussy?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

I never knew she voiced Riven, I guess that's why I liked her voice acting.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a fun video of my Irelia holding a buff or two for 16 minutes.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks so pro


----------



## αce (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually watch Dyrus stream but chu8's Hon friends are too fucking funny


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2012)

Legend said:


> This thread exists
> 
> 
> I have a account  in NA,EUW,EUE,PBE
> ...



What's your summoner name bro?

Mine's DarthRN for anyone who's interested. I've got about 1700 games played. Looking at 1250 Elo. Add me if you like.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 20, 2012)

I played LoL again recently, whilst it is a fun game, the vast majority of people on there are bellends.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2012)

Ironically, compared to other MOBA communites, it's the most forgiving.

It's just the nature of MOBAs.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2012)

Compared to HoN and Dota?
Oh yeah.

Hon community is possibly the worst thing I've ever been a part of. Apparently most Hon players played Dota, while a vast majority of Dota 1 players moved to Dota 2. I don't even want to imagine how hardcore they are.

LoL can get frustrating given the amount of ragers, but it's nothing compared to Hon. Moving from that game to LoL was the right move though. It's much harder in terms of skill though, I don't think I can go back anyways. 

I prefer LoL at the end of the day though. It's more unique.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2012)

It's more casual and "fun".

Though in terms of the actual gameplay, DOTA and HON is way more difficult and competitive.

So which one is better is pretty much entirely up to your preferences.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 21, 2012)

League sucks ass. Too generic. Dota 2 on the other hand is fantastic. The exact opposite of League, I love it


----------



## Didi (Apr 21, 2012)

I've tried to play Dota. Game did NOT age well. Really horrible unintelligible graphics, confusing shop and weapon systems and really just overall bad interface.

Got the same feeling when watching someone play HoN.
Plus I don't like the deny system.


But maybe Dota 2 is different at least in terms of better interface.

But I'll probably just stick with LoL.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 23, 2012)

Is it me or can hardly anybody play Wukong to a decent standard? Seeing as every time I've had to ally or play against someone using him, they've fed to a ridiculous extent.


----------



## Grep (Apr 26, 2012)

Sometimes I feel guilty about playing AD Nid. Consistently winning fights 1v2/3 makes me lol.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> Is it me or can hardly anybody play Wukong to a decent standard? Seeing as every time I've had to ally or play against someone using him, they've fed to a ridiculous extent.


I don't know what rating you're playing at, but i've seen pretty good wu's. Including myself. 

IMO, he's one of the strongest top laners at the moment. But not that many people really play him that often.


BGtymin said:


> Sometimes I feel guilty about playing AD Nid. Consistently winning fights 1v2/3 makes me lol.



I honestly don't like her AD. I just like her AP so much more.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 27, 2012)

WuKong is not a good top laner. :/

BUT you all should totally vote for Brandi's Leona pony in this contest!




Anyone I know can PM me and I'll give you my summoner name, but I don't want it to be public.  Didi, Legend, this means you!


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2012)

Gotcha


which region do you play btw?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 27, 2012)

Mostly NA, but I do have accounts on all regions.


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2012)

Ahh cool, same here, i just started playing NA


----------



## Grep (Apr 28, 2012)

As someone who predominately plays solo top I would say Wukong isn't a bad solo top, there are just tons of champions that are better than him in just about every way. 

Nidalee as I've already mention is really strong, and you can build her AP, AD, or Hybrid so she is really hard to counter cause she has amazing range, mobility, traps, and a heal.

Last time I was against a Wukong I was playing Jax and he just kept dying over and over. 

Solo tops really either need to be OP bruisers that don't really have much in the way of a single champion hard counter, or some sort of really situational champion that hard counters your opponent(s), or a champion that is part of some special comp or something. 

I don't know though, maybe I haven't really given him enough of a shot. I'm just always going to prefer Jax, Irelia, Nid, Olaf, Riven, Lee Sin, Udyr, and all sorts of others in any situation. Other than for fun I can't think of some special time where I would be like, I SHOULD PICK WUKONG! Though to be fair I really haven't paid much attention to him in a long time and took a break from LoL awhile back. They buffed him a ways back didn't they?

But this game has too many people who copycat anyways so do your thing my friend. How exactly do you play/build wukong solo top?

Oh and as for dota/dota2 talks. Dota will always have a place in my heart but dota2 is really disappointing to me. Maybe I just realized how gimpy and OP the carrys are in dota, idk. I just hate the entire game being decided by one agi character getting monster fed and soloing the entire enemy team. LoL is surely much more simple and easy, but that isn't really a bad thing. Most percieved difficulty in dota is 'fake difficulty', like a lot of oldschool games, and especially oldschool MMOs (looking at you vanilla WoW). 

I like LoL because pretty much every member of the comp can heavily contribute at some point in the game, and even in the end save a few champs with terrible late game. But those champs usually have some sort of support function and are usually strong in early or mid game. Nunu being a prime example of this.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 28, 2012)

Xyloxi said:


> Is it me or can hardly anybody play Wukong to a decent standard? Seeing as every time I've had to ally or play against someone using him, they've fed to a ridiculous extent.


Wukong is ok, it's just that he's easily countered in his lane, so if you pick Wukong before someone, they will just counter pick.

Conversely, I don't believe he counters anyone solo top, so the other reason for picking him (counter-picking) doesn't exist either..

On a different note, Wukong is pretty fun in non-ranked =p


As for DotA2 vs LoL, even thought LoL is way simplified and easier to play, DotA2 is just the complete opposite.

And I'd rather have fun playing a very easy game, than be completely frustrated with such a complex technical one.

But you can't discount DotA though, it still has a massive following and its obvious alot has been invested in this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol nah it's the other way. Dota is more technical but has way more depth, and you feel way better about winning and killing people when you use your vast knowledge to do it that you have built up. In League, you don't need to know much besides basic shit, and it's super simple, so you know every time I play the game, I get the same fucking result. And I've played it 2000 times.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2012)

That's my only gripe with LoL. Variation.

Because it has less factors and features than DotA2, it lacks alot of variation.

However, if this was changed, LoL would cease to be LoL and become DotA lol.

So it's fine the way it is atm. It's better to have them separate and play *BOTH* depending on how your feeling that day.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2012)

Dota forever. I got a dota 2 beta program though


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

Amrun said:


> WuKong is not a good top laner. :/




There's a reason M5 busted out a Wukong against SK Gaming in the IEM. He won his lane against a Vladmir of all people. One of the strongest top lane AP champions on the list at the moment. 

If Wukong is recognized as viable in competitive play, then he's most definitely a good top laner.




BGtymin said:


> As someone who predominately plays solo top I would say Wukong isn't a bad solo top, there are just tons of champions that are better than him in just about every way.
> 
> Nidalee as I've already mention is really strong, and you can build her AP, AD, or Hybrid so she is really hard to counter cause she has amazing range, mobility, traps, and a heal.
> 
> ...



My team relegated the position of top lane to me about four months ago. So suffice it to say, I'm a relatively experienced top laner. Judging by the champions you play, (I.E. Udyr, Olaf, Jax, Irelia, Nidalee, Lee Sin) it seems you only play flavor of the month/recognized overpowered champions in lane. If you only want to play champions because of tournament hype or just the fact that they're super strong in top lane, then play them. Wukong's kit is super strong in and of itself. He has a movement speed boost/AoE knockup that scales super well, an armor shred enhanced auto attack, one of the best dash attacks in the game, and a stealth mechanic that isn't ridiculously obvious and can be used for some pretty sick jukes. I personally thought his passive was a bit underwhelming at times, but as a champion I think Wukong is an exceptionally strong top laner. And is most definitely a viable pick. 

Then again, I've played a bit too many solo top champions, so I have a tendency to defend all of the ones I've been successful with.


----------



## eHav (Apr 30, 2012)

well darth, you say the guy plays OP champs or tournament picks, tho you are defending wukong as a solid top laner because he was played once in a tournament. wukong has so many disavantages against most top champs that he will only win when he outplays the hell out of the other guy. but that's pretty much any champion isnt it?


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2012)

eHav said:


> well darth, you say the guy plays OP champs or tournament picks, tho you are defending wukong as a solid top laner because he was played once in a tournament. wukong has so many disadvantages against most top champs that he will only win when he outplays the hell out of the other guy. but that's pretty much any champion isnt it?



What disadvantages does Wukong honestly have against any other solo top champion? He can trade extremely easily at early levels and his burst is great. I personally don't see any disadvantages to Wukong in lane. Can you counter him by building armor? No. He can build damage and still get through your armor via his Q. 

I cited the IEM for two reasons. Firstly, M5's Darien used Wukong in that match. M5 and Darien specifically are known for changing the game and the meta. Their play styles completely dominated in Hanover and Kiev. I'm simply responding to posts and users that believe that Wukong is not a viable top laner, when in my opinion he is a very strong one. When I pointed out that he uses popular tournament picks and champions, I just wanted to point out that those characters are recognized top picks. Every champion can be outplayed regardless of a hard counter pick, but top champions are that much easier to play because they don't have nearly as many counter picks and do not need to work nearly as hard as other champions to outplay.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm very proud of my ability to play Jax, Nidalee, Irelia, and Riven. But I also consistently play Wukong, Nasus, Renekton, Shen, Kennen, Akali (My personal best), Rumble, Heimerdinger, Kayle, Shaco, Shyvana, Volibear, Xin Zhao, and Yorick top lane as well. I don't like to just play the same rotation of champions over and over again, which is why I took the time to learn all of these champions, and I am convinced that every single one of them is most definitely viable top lane with the right play style. Granted, some are better suited to top lane than others, but they can all most definitely be played, and that's all i'm trying to get across. I don't believe champions like Olaf, Udyr, Warwick, Irelia, and Nidalee are the strongest. They may be safe picks, because their kits are so fundamentally strong, but they can be beaten by other champions on an even level of play.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2012)

Safe picks.

There's your answer.

Especially in a ranked game where you are conscious of ELO, you will pick what you feel gives you the greatest chance of winning.

No one is saying that the other non-popular choices are not viable. No one are saying there are bad top laners at all.

It's just that there are "safer" picks.

However this applies mostly to solo queue.

When you are premade 5, it's great to experiment a bit more with different champs and team comps, because then you have the trust and communication with your team.

For example, I like using Teemo solo top, especially against a predominantly auto-attack farmer.

However I never do this in solo queue because I'd most likely be called a troll. Additionally, I understand the limitations of the champs I pick, especially in relation to the rest of the team comp -- which usually you have not much choice in solo queue.

But when I play with my friends, they give me the benefit of the doubt and trust me to make it work. We can then talk about how to adapt the team comp accordingly etc, to make it compliment each other's playing styles. If it doesn't work, no biggie, they are my friends so they won't completely rage if someone fails their lane unlike in solo queue.

Your example of M5's use of Wukong isn't applicable in solo queue, because you aren't judging their success on Wukong itself, in a tournement, you are judging their success as a team -- different from in solo queue.

Even if you excel in your lane with Wukong in solo queue, it may not compliment the rest of the team comp itself. And that is one factor that decides games, before they even begin, in the character selection itself - something which is largely ignored in ranked games.

People watch games, tournements and streams etc, and try to imitate whatever they see was successful or is the FotM.

They ignore that it's not a single champ that wins games, but it is still inherently a team game. You cannot just adopt or imitate a champ or play style by yourself that you saw successful in a professional game, because more than likely you do not have the whole team to also follow the specific team dynamics and comps that allowed that team to win.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2012)

Am I the only one here that plays Treeline?


----------



## Grep (May 1, 2012)

Talks about flavor of month then mentions Shen. Wat. And plenty of the other champs you listed are just as 'flavor of the month/recognized op". 

But seriously I didn't say anything about me playing those champs. I was just listing some of the best solo tops in the game. I play Jax a lot. Is Jax OP? Surely. But I've played him forever. And regardless not playing champs cause they are 'op' is stupid. Play strong champs while they are still strong. I also play Nid a lot as AD,AP, and hybrid, whatever is needed. Irelia I play on occasion but I don't enjoy playing her that much so I rarely play her. Same with Akali to a lesser extent for me. I usually jungle with Lee Sin and Udyr more than solo top. But I do every so often.

I play all sorts of less than common champs/builds but I don't pretend they are amazing and viable for everything.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2012)

lol don't hate on Shen. I bought him on release, and main'd him through his up and down patch history. I have every single one of his skins as well. 

I just love the ninja champs in general. 

Also, AD Nidalee is boring/faceroll.


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2012)

AP Tryndamere is the way to go yo'


----------



## Grep (May 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> lol don't hate on Shen. I bought him on release, and main'd him through his up and down patch history. I have every single one of his skins as well.
> 
> I just love the ninja champs in general.
> 
> Also, AD Nidalee is boring/faceroll.



Lol. Someone who plays Shen a lot is calling Nid faceroll? 

Waaaaaaaaaat? 

Shen can win duels JUST by standing on top of an enemy and auto attacking. Most AD carries can't even dish out damage to do that other than mid-late game. And he can do it basically from level one. 

Regardless this is LoL. There isn't a single hard to play champion in this game. If you can't figure out four abilities then something is wrong with you. Pretty much any decent champ is faceroll.

At this point you are playing the, "every thing you play is easy, everything I play takes tons of skill", card a little too hard.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Lol. Someone who plays Shen a lot is calling Nid faceroll?
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> ...



There are multiple champions that  can win duels JUST by standing on top of an enemy and auto attacking. Gp, olaf, sion, jax, udyr, warwick, shyvana, trundle, nasus, xin, fiora, and tryndamere. 

Ta da, Shen can't beat them all btw. He can barely beat any of them straight up 1v1 to be honest. People that have issues with Shen do so because of his map control. Not because of his fighting capability. 

I'm not playing any card brah. I'm simply saying that AD nid is faceroll. I much prefer ap nid myself and have been playing her as such for years. Why you hating so much man?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 2, 2012)

With Shen I had problems facing Jax and Olaf in solo top lane, the rest arent hard tbh, I beat Fiora 1 vs 1(well barely, i had 100 hp left).

And the new patch seems fun, spectating your friends' games and watch it in slow motion, cool stuff.


----------



## αce (May 2, 2012)

Sasori said:


> AP Tryndamere is the way to go yo'



Spin to win.


----------



## αce (May 3, 2012)

Btw what's the best progression on items for ap/ad nid?


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Btw what's the best progression on items for ap/ad nid?



Personally, I start with boots and pots, and then rush a Rod of Ages. afterwards, I grab boots 2 and a Sheen, then work on my deathcap. If they're building MR to counter me, I grab a void staff afterwards, and I usually end the game by finishing with a Lich Bane. 

If you feel like you're getting less sustained damage and you want to splash some AD, grab a rageblade instead of finishing your lich bane. If you just want a standard six item build, grab a zhonya's including the five items I originally listed.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2012)

Trying to master all the tanks right now.

I've mastered Malphite, Rammus and Singed

I bought Alistar, Shen, Amumu and Maokai

Who next should I learn of the following 4? I play Treeline, so my style is aggressive tank w/ some damage (i carry with my 3 mastered tanks in non-ranked). Which of the 4 do you like that can help me tank for the most part w/ decent damage output.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 12, 2012)

Kuya said:


> Trying to master all the tanks right now.
> 
> I've mastered Malphite, Rammus and Singed
> 
> ...



Deffo shen. And why waste your time on TT?


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Deffo shen. And why waste your time on TT?



I like treeline much better cuz the games are faster. Plus if my teammates suck i'm 1/3 of the fighting force.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 20, 2012)

I need help in playing Shyvana as jungler, somehow I was barely able to win 1 game with her and that was against a team that had Ez as jungler. I struggle a lot in ganking with her, compared to how I gank with Riven.

Last game with Shyv I went 0/5/1.


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Btw what's the best progression on items for ap/ad nid?


I like to troll with RoA and Rylais.

But that's only because I build pretty much all my characters tanky. It's kind of a wierd play style that seems to work for me.

I like the way Rylais make your traps become like Teemos shrooms huehuehuehue


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> I need help in playing Shyvana as jungler, somehow I was barely able to win 1 game with her and that was against a team that had Ez as jungler. I struggle a lot in ganking with her, compared to how I gank with Riven.
> 
> Last game with Shyv I went 0/5/1.



if i remember correctly shyvana doesn't have a CC except for her initial ulti

so she relies heavily on red buff or team mates to pull a gank off.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 21, 2012)

Please remove the name 'DotA' from the title.
You're making the name 'DotA' sound very bad with the name lyg of ledenz


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> I need help in playing Shyvana as jungler, somehow I was barely able to win 1 game with her and that was against a team that had Ez as jungler. I struggle a lot in ganking with her, compared to how I gank with Riven.
> 
> Last game with Shyv I went 0/5/1.



You will need to be flexible when it comes to your jungling routes. This comes along with knowing the opponent jungler is and where you need to be for your team. However, Shyvana can basically go anywhere since she has very high move speed via. W and can clear jungle camps really fast.

Item build: Start boots + 3 pots
Rush Wriggle by starting with vamp scepter
Heart of Gold
Phage 
Need armor? Chain vest > Warden's > Randuin's
Need MR? Wit's End + Merc Treads
Finish Frozen Mallet

That's your core. Anything after is situational.

Skill order: W > Q > E

Aside from smite, you can run Exhaust or Flash as your secondary summoner.


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2012)

I still love it when my jungler doesn't take smite.

I wait for him to do a buff or dragon and type in all chat "He is doing blue/red/dragon".

Then I sit back and wait for the rage.


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2012)

i hate most jungler in elo hell 

they are so useless

they don't know when to commit to a gank or don't gank at all and afk farm

then they are so awesome as to not give buffs to mid or help to counter gank

even better is when they lose control over their own jungle xD


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 23, 2012)

The new map display on league is fucking atrocious.
The map quality and graphics look horribly shitty no matter what settings you put it on now. My fps was always the same no matter what settings I had it on (I mean i never had that issue cuz I would run stuff on highest, and not for nothing the game doesnt have the worlds best graphics but it did look pretty decent), and I notice no real visible improvements in fps drops or anything.

They made it now so your HUD display is either unbearably small or unbearably big. Even if you put it in between, its to small. While the actual game itself I used to have on 1920x1080 so its max zoomed out (with my cursor max zoomed out of course), and it used to be amazing. I could see the side grasses from mid and scroll over the map with relative ease and tell where things were located.

Now they forcibly zoomed the game closer to accommodate the new shitty map art they have. You cant even see junglers come in from the side grass as well now, if not at all. Its like a fucking surprise when you scroll over and OH LOOk its there jungler. Granted of course its encouraged to get wards but when you start off, you start off going mid mostly with boots and 3 health pots. or sometimes you just dont have the money for that ward you need which forces you to play more conservative. In either case now the whole new Map/HUD Display is dildos, and oh one more amazing thing to. I NEVER used to have problems with freezing or character lagging out (as in not being able to move your character for like 10-20 seconds while everything around you is still going on). Now I have this problem every other game, and alot of people of my teams are also noticing it.

Its fucking retarded. League is really making their game shittier every patch - They really need to stop changing the damn game, and add new content to it already. Different game modes, different maps. Stop changing MAP art, stop changing the jungle, stop changing turret damage and AI. Stop changing the damn fonts - its not needed.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2012)

The game hasn't zoomed in any further. It's exactly the same. I'm looking at screenshot comparisons and it's the same.

My fps shot up from 40 to 60. And it stays consistent during team fights. This is definitely a huge upgrade on playability. 

Jungle minions also look Much better now. Very detailed, with better attack animations and movement. As for the map itself, the bushes look far more like bushes, the river actually looks like water, and the ground itself looks fine.

I think you're just hating dude.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 23, 2012)

Not hating on it, theres a whole community of people on league forums who are complaining as well that its more zoomed in. Its dependant upon your monitor.

Ive always played this game on highest settings with 1920 x 1080 and never had fps issues, so whether its more playable or not has never been an issue for me. However since i use 1920 x 1080 and im used to the more zoomed out detail, when I go into a game it really does look like I cant see the outer edges of things anymore. As compared to before - If anything, if they changed this zoomed in setting I probably wouldnt be complaining to begin with. (well theres that freezing thing, but it could just be a maintenance problem they regularly have). W/e new changes they made, because of this zoom in, even with graphics on highest settings, the game looks extremely low quality. As I said its prolly cuz the game really is zoomed in more.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 23, 2012)

Just tried out nautilus and went 14/0/16 against an average team.

The CC he has goin on almost makes me wanna say OP, but so far he's the only tank I don't find boring as fuck to play aside from Maokai.

I find naut to be very similar to Mao as far as building items goes, once you got your RoA done you become a threat, once you get a thornmail/banshee you're unstoppable.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (May 23, 2012)

ok so found out what this was, the map is actually "bigger". Since it is, they are going to implement a better zoom out for it in the future.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2012)

~Kyo~ said:


> ok so found out what this was, the map is actually "bigger". Since it is, they are going to implement a better zoom out for it in the future.



Actually no. I found out what the problem here is. The map didn't actually get bigger, it's just that the textures use different shapes and colors so people get the illusion of the map being zoomed in.

It's all a trick of the eye. You'll get used to it eventually.

He's Riot staff confirmation on the forums


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it just me or does the new loading screen look really retarded?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

*You Just Got Hacked*



> Keeping player information secure is very important to Riot. That's why we're sorry to share that hackers accessed some player account information.
> 
> Scope
> 
> ...


----------



## emilm (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone play on EU East?

Lets game some


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2012)

^Sure. Feel free to add me. Just made a new account.

SilverStormKing is my eu east name.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 15, 2012)

So... i started the game 2 days ago, and it seems very fun. If possible, i'd love if any of you could solve these 2 problems i've been having.

1. The general lack of support from other players to newbies

2. The lack of help and direction, and how to improve. I've followed guides for every champion i've played with, but, they are generally about which item to get, and which not to. I do realize that the lack of experience is a big factor, but some direction and help would be nice.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 16, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> 1. The general lack of support from other players to newbies
> 
> 2. The lack of help and direction, and how to improve. I've followed guides for every champion i've played with, but, they are generally about which item to get, and which not to. I do realize that the lack of experience is a big factor, but some direction and help would be nice.



The attitude of the community varies.  You will run across helpful individuals once in a great while. 

Guides can help give you directions on what items to build and as what runes you should get.  There are quite a few high end elo players who stream, so you can get ideas from them.  Two of the more helpful streamers are Scarra and Guardsman Bob.  Are there any particular champs you are interested in learning about?

If you play on the North American server you can send me a tell: Ph4t Fi5hy.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> So... i started the game 2 days ago, and it seems very fun. If possible, i'd love if any of you could solve these 2 problems i've been having.
> 
> 1. The general lack of support from other players to newbies
> 
> 2. The lack of help and direction, and how to improve. I've followed guides for every champion i've played with, but, they are generally about which item to get, and which not to. I do realize that the lack of experience is a big factor, but some direction and help would be nice.



yeah usually i use guides to look at the items they are building and for runes

how to actually use the skills and learning to last hit, i do that on my own time.

also for any new champion that is free to play i usually go to dominion and just play the heck out of them, just to learn their skill sets.

it is a lot less stressful to play on dominion if you want to learn a champion. death are far more tolerable on dominion, thus a great way to learn how to use your champion


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll listen to the "play dominion" advice.
And i will consider watching high level pro-players, i also figure that should help.

I am interested into playing Ryze, and Xerath. The first one is in kind of a higher priority.
And unfortunately, i am not on the server you are.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 17, 2012)

I just started playing recently if anyone wants to add me and play my summoner name is Takimaru.

*Gogeta *

Ryze and Xerath are free this week so try them out, i do not really like them. Also this site has good guides on how to play in general and certain characters.


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2012)

servers are pretty bad


----------



## Didi (Jun 17, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I just started playing recently if anyone wants to add me and play my summoner name is Takimaru.
> 
> *Gogeta *
> 
> Ryze and Xerath are free this week so try them out, i do not really like them. Also this site has good guides on how to play in general and certain characters.



mobafire is horrible, don't use it



use something like solomid.net for guides


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2012)

Solomid.net is great. 

Clg gaming isn't really that great.

I personally check Lolpro.com every now and then. But honestly, once you hit a point, you just learn how to counter build on your champion and grab items that fit the situation. Guides are really only worth looking at for champion specific tips and help during laning phase, team fight phase, and jungling.

Didi what server do you play on and what's your account name?


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2012)

EU West
Didi Dastardly


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## The CybaSnipa (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not ashamed to say I play 2-4 games per day since March of 2011.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 22, 2012)

We could have finished the team 15 mins,10k gold ago, but we decided to kill the baron. TWICE. And just troll the enemy at their own base, with their inner turrets (Or w/e they are called) intact. 

We all pretty much maxed our items, and we won just because of our minions. Stupid minions. I still had 3,5 k gold at the end. I WANTED TO GO FULL TRINITY FORCE BUILD.

TLR

Bragging because of utter stomp on enemy.


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2012)

ahahahaha


low level builds are so fricking hilarious


----------



## Darth (Jun 22, 2012)

Word of advice. 

When playing Kat. Don't build Lich Bane or Banshee's. Replace them with a Guardian Angel and an Abyssal Scepter or a Void Staff. Zhonya's works well too.

And lol @ Ashe with 3 IE's.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> Word of advice.
> 
> When playing Kat. Don't build Lich Bane or Banshee's. Replace them with a Guardian Angel and an Abyssal Scepter or a Void Staff. Zhonya's works well too.
> 
> And lol @ Ashe with 3 IE's.



But i often see at least one of them in various builds.

I followed the following build, it was from a youtube video. The dude was doing okay. The comments were generally positive.

Here it is :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Items:
Boots + 3 Health Pots
Hextech Revolver
Sorcerer's Shoes
Rylais Crystal Scepter
Hextech Gunblade
Rabadons Deathcap

(Choice Items)
Lichbane (For pushing and extra damage on champs)
Void Staff (Needed if enemys build MR)
Banshees Veil (If you are getting focused with stuns when you ult)
Mejai's Soulstealer (If you are confident that you can keep stacks)





Sorry for my amateurism, as i said before, i am new to this game, still can't understand how most of the items work. And even with those items i had - the only time i lost was when i was facing 2 enemies alone with 2 turrets attacking me. (got very cocky at the end)

Also, do you think Anivia is a good champ? I read that she is very strong late game.


----------



## Didi (Jun 23, 2012)

If you're gonna follow a build, make sure it's from a good site. Like lolpro.com or solomid.net


banshee's is actually not that bad if the enemy actually has only 1 or 2 crowd control spells, meaning they'd either can't interrupt your ult if they fail to pop the bubble with a different spell or at least will have a hard time doing so, giving you more ult time = more destruction
Sure, the mana is wasted but in a situation like I described it might be worth it


----------



## αce (Jun 28, 2012)

SUP LOL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 29, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 29, 2012)

I am very close to 6300 IP, and i was planning to get Riven, but i wanted to ask you guys first, i don't want to make another mistake.
Some say she is OP and that very few counter her, while others say any ranged could harass her easily.

Then again i also thought of buying Darius - lots of people say his Ultimate is beast.
Thoughts? Pros, Cons?
Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> SUP LOL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



LOL JUST GOT MY INVITE TODAY

CASTING TIME AND ATTACK ANIMATION FEELS STIFF COMPARED TO WC3


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

Kisame said:


> subscribing


Lvl 30 wat server?


Gogeta said:


> I am very close to 6300 IP, and i was planning to get Riven, but i wanted to ask you guys first, i don't want to make another mistake.
> Some say she is OP and that very few counter her, while others say any ranged could harass her easily.
> 
> Then again i also thought of buying Darius - lots of people say his Ultimate is beast.
> ...


Riven has no counter. It's either even matchup or domination. My second best and second favorite champion in the game. 

Darius is OP, lower skill cap though and IMO anti-fun to play with or against. Playing as him is alright though. Personally, as someone who's played both champions, Riven's just a lot more fun. More mobility, options, and higher damage output IMO, plus better CC. Overall better champion. 



projectcapsule said:


> LOL JUST GOT MY INVITE TODAY
> 
> CASTING TIME AND ATTACK ANIMATION FEELS STIFF COMPARED TO WC3



You get used to it. Welcome to the LOL community!


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

Guys do me a favor and click this link. I want to see if this actually works...


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 29, 2012)

I see, that is very nice, so i wasn't wrong. She looked a lot of fun, so that's my main reasoning for picking a champion. 
Two more things, sorry for the bother. 
1. People also come to say that while she dominates early game, she is pretty weak late game. Is this true? Also, what's your favorite champion?

2. I've seen Hecarim and he seems tons of fun. The animations seem nice, the ability which grants him immense movement speed looks very nice, however a lot. And i mean a lot of players say he suck, and that he has like, 0 damage. 

Again, sorry for bother, and thanks.

EDIT : just did


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

wait I mean dota 2


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I see, that is very nice, so i wasn't wrong. She looked a lot of fun, so that's my main reasoning for picking a champion.
> Two more things, sorry for the bother.
> 1. People also come to say that while she dominates early game, she is pretty weak late game. Is this true? Also, what's your favorite champion?



I don't believe she's weak late game. On the contrary, her core items consist of a Guardian Angel, a Bloodthirster, and a Last Whisper. All three are extremely strong late game items and Riven can deal massive damage to quite a few people late game. Perhaps in the super mega late game in an hour long match her damage may start to fall off against tanks and she can get focused pretty quickly. But in most matches, that's a nonfactor and she remains a consistent threat throughout. 



Gogeta said:


> 2. I've seen Hecarim and he seems tons of fun. The animations seem nice, the ability which grants him immense movement speed looks very nice, however a lot. And i mean a lot of players say he suck, and that he has like, 0 damage.



Hecarim is considered by very few to be a secretly viable champion. What I mean by that is that although the masses believe he is a terrible pick, there are some who vehemently defend and claim that if played and built correctly, he's a monster to deal with. I own Hecarim but I've personally only played him a handful of times. From my own experience with him, it seems like you need to build him pretty tanky to be effective mid/late game and your damage will be sub par. But if you manage to get fed and farm well enough to build a Tri Force or another high damage item on him, it's possible he can carry. 

He's fun, but as of yet, I haven't had all that much luck with him. It seems he belongs in the jungle but as a Top Lane player I haven't really seen him played effectively very often in a solo lane. 


Gogeta said:


> Again, sorry for bother, and thanks.


No bother. Happy to help! 


Gogeta said:


> EDIT : just did


Thanks!


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wait I mean dota 2



Play League. It's a better game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2012)

I did but I needed to dl some stupid proxy shit just to play in my region

I guess it's available now in our region


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 29, 2012)

Darth said:


> Lvl 30 wat server?
> 
> Riven has no counter. It's either even matchup or domination. My second best and second favorite champion in the game.
> 
> ...



I play NA ofc


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2012)

Kisame said:


> I play NA ofc



Cool. Add me on NA if you want to play. 

DarthRN


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2012)

KISAME UNBANNED WHAT IS THIS




WHAT IS THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I CAN'T BELIEVE



btw people who say Riven is weak late game are playing her wrong
sure it's not as good as her totally beast early game, but she's still incredibly strong late game, she does NOT fall off


just flash onto their carry and decimate them, if they focus you gg, you've got GA and your own team will decimate them


also you don't die that quick when you have a shield that scales hard with your AD, a aoe stun and knockup, a Maw shield and ofc the resistances from GA and maybe randuins too


common build vs balanced team:
mercs, BT, GA, last whisper, maw, randuins



but yeah Riven is the most fun champion in the game, I love her <3


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 30, 2012)

I played a few matches with her, she is mad fun.
However, i've found out that i have major problems with Ezreal. His range is insane, so he keeps harassing me, i can't E my way out of his attacks or block them. 
Any advice? I don't want to let him kill all the minions and get the gold from them, while i am just waiting at the tower.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 30, 2012)

The new map is awesome.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 30, 2012)

Thing is, you can see the outcome in the first 4 minutes. If your teammate is as stupid as mine was, going 1 vs 3 under their turret, 12 times in a row, you are definitely not going to win.


----------



## Suzumaya (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd hate to just butt into a conversation such as this but if anyone's interested, I'd like to play with some of you guys! I'm on the NA server and my username is AngelOfTech. I'm going to start of by saying.. Homie don't do ranked. Homie always gets bad teams in ranked and quite frankly homie don't want to play with a bunch of people who never ever call MIAs or buy wards or just suck by turret diving an Ezereal as he Arcane Shifts around a turret! Phew! Anyways! League is an awesome game and currently one of the few games I've put a lot of effort into.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2012)

I had to show you guys this :


----------



## Didi (Jul 9, 2012)

good for you


but attack speed caps at 2.5 (dunno if you're over it with it those items alone but I think so, and certainly with sivir ult for sure)

and you're also over 100% crit chance, making for some wasted gold

tl;dr should've bought a last whisper for way more damage instead of that 4th PD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 10, 2012)

Just to let you know, that's not me.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think Riot designed Karthus' ult with hindsight to what the LoL community would act like every time Karthus gets himself a nice little triple kill.


----------



## Darth (Jul 16, 2012)

^ Or Penta.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 16, 2012)

Glacial Malphite


----------



## Darth (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuck Malphite. 

Needs moar Runaway bride Mundo.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 18, 2012)

You're all wrong, we need more Teemo skins.


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I see, that is very nice, so i wasn't wrong. She looked a lot of fun, so that's my main reasoning for picking a champion.
> Two more things, sorry for the bother.
> 1. People also come to say that while she dominates early game, she is pretty weak late game. Is this true? Also, what's your favorite champion?
> 
> ...



i suggest singed, he trolls way too much to not like him 

besides he's one of the best tanks out there with amumu and rammus 

he also got animation update


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2012)

Is Irelia good nowadays? I've seen everywhere the "Better nerf Irelia" joke and i don't know what to think of her anymore


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2012)

she's still ok, just her sustain ain't what it used to be, but it's still ok

also why is there no love for shen 

always getting banned


----------



## Didi (Jul 19, 2012)

Irelia is still one of the best bruisers in the anti-carry fashion. She can stick to a single target like no other. Only Jax and Olaf compare. (and maybe some others I'm forgetting)


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> Irelia is still one of the best bruisers in the anti-carry fashion. She can stick to a single target like no other. Only Jax and Olaf compare. (and maybe some others I'm forgetting)



Riven, Jarvan, Akali, Mundo, Hecarim, Darius, Fizz, Lee Sin, Malphite, Nasus, Nidalee, Pantheon, Renekton, Trundle, Udyr, Warwick, Volibear, and Yorick are around the same effectiveness as Jax. If not more. 

Olaf on the other hand is pretty unstoppable short of killing him before he reaches the AD carry. 

To really stick to his target, Jax needs to be farmed and needs a gunblade/cutlass and a triforce/phage. Otherwise, his one stun and intermittent partial slows don't really cut it. 

I think my personal favorite "anti-carry" bruisers would have to be, in order of effectiveness;

Riven
Olaf
Volibear
Irelia
Lee Sin
Akali
Jax
Trundle
Udyr
Nidalee
Yorick. 

That looks about right. I feel like Nasus, Fizz, and Malphite should also be somewhere on that list, but I don't really feel like including them, and Akali and Fizz aren't really "bruisers" so to speak anyway. Nidalee can be, but often isn't. The rest are most definitely bruisers though.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 20, 2012)

Out of the bruisers I love Riven, seeing as she can be fairly tanky whilst having quite a high damage output, especially when you have her ulti up. 

Do any of you really struggle to be an effective jungler? For me the problem is time management and getting ganks off properly, seeing as Twitch and Eve's stealth skills have been changed massively.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2012)

I fought a fed Jax as fed Riven, and i must say he had about 35 pct HP left at the end. Until my attack animations end, Jax will have already hit me 5-6 times :/


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't played seriously since the release of Darius. Considering getting back into the game when the plant girl (forgot her name) is released. Is there much that's changed?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I haven't played seriously since the release of Darius. Considering getting back into the game when the plant girl (forgot her name) is released. Is there much that's changed?



Lets see...

Two new characters have been released since Darius. Draven and Jayce. Jayce is fucking awesomesauce and Draven's pretty cool. 

Co-OP vs AI got another overhaul. Several balancing issues have been addressed in subsequent patches. Three champions were completely redesigned, Evenlyn, Twitch, and Xin Zhao. Out of them, Evelyn and Xin Zhao are regarded  as being much better now while I hear Twitch players are unsatisfied with the new rework. 

The matchmaking system has been significantly improved and is no longer retarded. 

Malzahar, Orianna, and Sona were reworked/buffed. 

Gold per 10 items were slightly nerfed. 

New splash arts for a lot of champions including Jax. 

Urgot was nerfed.

Global Ult champions (Shen, Karthus, and Soraka) had the CD's on their ults extended.

Ahri's damage was buffed/nerfed. 

Darius was nerfed. 

Swain was buffed.

Caitlyn's spells were made to be "more responsive"

Janna was super nerfed. Kog had a couple hard nerfs as well to his mana costs.

Nunu was super buffed.

Can't ignite lane minions anymore. You can still ignite Jungle minions. 

Dragon and Baron kills will now have a chat message and kill callout if your team gets the kill or sees them die. 

Athene's Unholy Grail and Ionic Spark were buffed. QSS was nerfed. 

Lux, Leblanc, and Miss Fortune all got mana cost buffs and Leblanc was made to be more "slippery" with her ult. 

Akali is still the best champion in the game. 


And that's more or less all the changes since the Darius patch!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy shit man do you make a record of every single change or something?
Oh my god, what a list.

I have a question myself. I refunded 3 characters, Katarina, Veigar and Ashe since they suck all in their own ways, and i have 7.3 k IP now.

I've been thinking of buying either Darius, Nocturne, Shyvana or Irelia.

Also, Renekton's W makes you do 150/225pct of your AD. So why, oh why does EVERYONE build him as a tank, when he has potential for 700dmg per hit?
Shyvana's Q and W scale off AD, and her E and R scale off AP. Yet everyone builds her as a tank with almost no bonus DMG.

I am sorry for the bother and thanks :3


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2012)

Because if you don't build as a bruiser on melee champs like that you'll just get kited and die

Plus, the damage they build is adequate to blow up the enemy AD carry. That is your job, building more damage than you need for that job is overkill and will just get you killed faster, before you can do the job.

Also I think you underestimate the massive damage Wit's End can do on certain champs, like Shyvana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not saying you are wrong. It just pains me to know that Renekton, for example (there are others of course, but i forgot what exactly their abilities did, and how much they scaled), has the potential to dish out enormous damage, more than AD carries, yet has to build Tanky so the AD carries can do anything.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Holy shit man do you make a record of every single change or something?
> Oh my god, what a list.
> 
> I have a question myself. I refunded 3 characters, Katarina, Veigar and Ashe since they suck all in their own ways, and i have 7.3 k IP now.
> ...



eh. 

All three of the champions that you were refunded for are awesome though. 

You should seriously not refund any champion you buy. Every champion purchase in the game is worth it. Sometimes you'll need certain champions to trade with during champion select, and sometimes you'll need to counterpick a certain champion in the lane or position you're going to be in. You definitely need to buy and play and learn as many champions as you can, and getting a refund on champions is just an honest waste really. 

Plus Ashe is dirt cheap. Win like three games and you can buy her. Why did you get a refund exactly?

As for Renekton, his damage falls off pretty hard late game. You have to keep in mind that the numbers you're churning are not considering armor and resistances. As well as shields and heals. Or Aura's or other buffs. Renekton does indeed do very solid damage with his W, however, it's just one hit. After that he's down to using his remaining abilities and his auto attacks. People don't usually build pure damage on renekton because he needs to not only get in close enough to deal the burst, but get out alive as well and do enough damage to warrant his participation in a teamfight. Hence the name "bruiser". Go in, deal damage, survive focus, go out. 

Plenty of people build Atma's, Frozen Mallet, Last Whisper, and Ghostblade on Renekton depending on the build route and the scenario. All offer good damage and in certain situations, the ability to survive as well. Bloodthirster is another popular pick. 

In the end however, most people will have a Randuins, Maw of Malmortius, Force of Nature, Warmogs, or Guardian Angel on him to keep him alive because of his short range and easy ability to focus. His ult does indeed give him bonus health, but it also makes him a really big target. Hence the need to build tank'ish. 

There's no point in building like a glass cannon if you're going to get killed before you can even burst someone. You need to get through the tank line, survive being CC'd, and then manage to kill their carries before they can kill you. So it requires a read of the situation, what items you need to buy vs what items that would be a waste. Bruisers can be tricky to play and if played correctly they can carry their teams to victory better than their squishy AD or AP carries could. 

And lol no I don't record the changes. I just typed whatever popped into my head. I do read the patch notes when they come out. And i'm sure I still forgot a few things. But those are most of the important changes.


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> I am not saying you are wrong. It just pains me to know that Renekton, for example (there are others of course, but i forgot what exactly their abilities did, and how much they scaled), has the potential to dish out enormous damage, more than AD carries, yet has to build Tanky so the AD carries can do anything.



The difference I think that's the most important here is the skill kits of AD carries vs. the skill kits of a bruiser like Renekton. 

Lets take for example Ashe. She, like most AD carries, has a relatively generic build set in pretty much every game. 

*In Order of Completion:*

Beserker's Greaves
Infinity Edge
Phantom Dancer
Last Whisper
Blood Thirster
Guardian Angel/Banshee's Veil/QuickSilver Sash (Depending on what you're more comfortable with. Although I always recommend Guardian Angel on pretty much every AD carry) 

The Phantom Dancer is an integral part of an AD carry's build because of it's movement speed and attack speed increases. In Ashe's case, she doesn't actually have an escape. Her ult can be used to escape, but it's just a single target stun and an AoE slow. Not necessarily that reliable. But with a phantom dancer, combined with her Volley which is another AoE slow, and her Q which allows her to slow a target on hit, she can effectively kite and dance around her opponents while dealing consistent damage to them. The slows make it near impossible to reach her especially if she positions herself well enough and utilizes her abilities to match the situation. 

The champion itself specializes in dealing damage from a range, while slowing and stunning the enemy. As the game goes on, Ashe will obtain the highest damage dealing items in the game, as well as Attack Speed and Critical chance. These items, coupled with Ashe's ranged and ability to kite almost anything short of an Olaf or Irelia, makes her one of the highest damaging champions in the game. The reason Renekton can't emulate the same damage output is because he cannot kite his enemy nearly as effectively as any Ranged AD carry can. And subsequently, he's going to be a more attractive target to focus by the enemy team. Which is why he needs to have items that increase his chance of survival, and which is also why he cannot afford to rely on pure damage seeing as he cannot survive as long as a Ranged AD carry can to deal all of that damage. 

Sure, you can build Attack Speed, Attack Damage, and Critical Strike on Renekton. But exactly how much will he be able to do in a team fight? Should there be anyone with heavy stuns, snares, or slows on the enemy team, the moment Renekton jumps in, he'll be stunned, focused, and instantly dropped. Accomplishing pretty much nothing but giving the enemy more gold and exp. If however, he were to build tank items with a nice bit of damage to follow such as a Last Whisper and a Frozen Mallet and an Atma's, he would not only survive the enemy team's focus, but he would also deal far more damage than he otherwise could have should he have build pure damage and nothing else. Not only that, but he will also serve his role as an "off tank" and will soak damage from the enemy team, diverting it from your team's carries and allowing them to rip apart your enemy's team. 

I know I typed a bit too much. Walls of text aren't really my thing but I really love this game.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

Darth

*Spoiler*: __ 





Darth said:


> eh.
> 
> All three of the champions that you were refunded for are awesome though.
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> The difference I think that's the most important here is the skill kits of AD carries vs. the skill kits of a bruiser like Renekton.
> 
> Lets take for example Ashe. She, like most AD carries, has a relatively generic build set in pretty much every game.
> 
> ...





I refunded Ashe and Katarina because they were the first champions i bought, not knowing any of their actual weaknesses/strengths. I never play Ashe, and for Katarina to be effective there must be no cc on enemy team and she must be fed. I just dislike Veigar. He just irritates me. His design, his OPness, his squishyness... I just have this unreasonable hatred for him.

In short, i never really played these characters, with the exception of Katarina, but i really lost interest in her. I wanted/needed IP for costlier champions, so yeah. I had 2,2 k before the refund, i don't have the nerve to play through 20+ games to gather 4800 IP.

I didn't mean to play Renekton as a glass cannon. It's just that he'd be IMO more effective if more DMG items were purchased on him than Wit's End/Frozen Mallet. I do get your point about ranged AD carries. Although Ashe is pretty shit unless insanely fed. As i said, i play Riven the most, and the only times enemy Ashe was not curb stomped by me was when they ambushed me 1vs5 (i still get Ashe 1vs3 80pct of the times), or she is INSANELY fed.

And the whole mostly AD Renekton was that someone else is the tank and i am the "carry". But we went over this, so yeah.

Also i like wall of text long explanations. It shows that the user explaining is actually kind enough and gives a shit enough to help a newbie out. Most people nowadays just rage. I don't understand how calling someone a noob 10 times or with 40 oo's is going to make that "noob" player any better, but to each his own.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey NF, i just started LoL (I know, i'm late) and honestly, I suck ass. Two things i'm having a lot of trouble with is farming and killing other champs. My friend says the last hit stuff gets better with practice though. Any tips you could give to a noob?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

What champions are you playing right now?

Do you prefer ranged or melee champions? Do you prefer being a Tank, a Support or A carry? (Tank is obviously the person who usually dives in in a teamfight, and tanks the incoming damage, due to his high health and Armor/Magic resistance, Support is, well, support, where you heal/buff players, or Carry where you have high burst damage but you are quite vulnerable, AKA Squishy.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 23, 2012)

I've played Ashe, Graves, Mordekaiser and Garen, hated the melee characters and did absolutely horrible with them. I think i prefer ranged AD carry like Graves, he's been my favourite so far).


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

Melee champions can be tricky at first, you just have to know what each champion is capable of. For example, another melee champion, Riven, has 2 mini stuns, and 2 dashes.
She can use her primary dash to quickly get in the other champion's range, stun him, land 1-2 hits and then use her other dash to get away. This is called harass. 
You need to practice this a lot. You won't kill the enemy. Infact, you might do just 10pct of their health. But then, they will be in a disadvantage, unlike you.

Oh, and the above "tactic" can only be done by Riven, because only she has that skillset (duh!). Other champions require different tactics. A lot of games are not required to learn a champion, but a lot are needed to master one.

I am really not interested nor knowledgeable at all in ranged champions, Darth and Didi are the experts here. I also suggest you look up good game plays made by LoL pros, and learn from them.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2012)

last hitting: you want to 'wave' around the back of your own minions. i.e. move in a zig zack and wait until the enemy minion is really low on health then shoot it. if you score the 'last hit' you get money. 
that's the basic behind it and all you need to do is practice practice practice

if you are ahead in your creep score count, i.e. by 20 or so points you are able to even die a few times and still actually be 'even' or ahead of your enemy carry

that's the power of 'farming'

as far as learning how to play the champion, my advice is go pick a champion and go into dominion. there dying is of less importance and you get to shoot all your spells and abilities as much as you want

you can try out as many wanky item builds in it as much as possible, your team mates will likely hate you for it but that's the best way to learn the abilities of a champion

after that you'll need to practice in summoner's rift to see if you can apply learned champion in a normal game xD


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2012)

Have a friend with 2100 elo.....fucking heck man stuck in 1300s because I only play at a friends -__-


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Darth
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




This post makes me cringe with how wrong it is. 
1. Katarina doesn't only function if there's no CC (every champion gets 'countered' by CC), you just gotta play smart, wait, and only dive into their team after their CC has been used. Like how you play all assassins. I mean, if you play Akali, sure they won't disrupt a channel or something like that with a stun. But they will still easily kill you, preventing your damage.
No, Katarina's counter is tankiness. If there are too many champions on the enemy team that can survive the brunt of her burst, she'll be useless, because she needs to get the reset to truly be effective. 
So no, Katarina also doesn't need to be insanely fed to be good. She just has an extremely high skillcap to master. If you want to learn more, try to search clips of Scarra with Katarina.

2. Ashe is not shit unless fed, and you're using a totally wrong comparison to judge her. You think she's shit because you can always kill her with Riven. That's right. Guess what Riven's skillset is all about? Blowing up AD carries. Doesn't mean Ashe is shit, but Riven can do this to any AD carry that can't get away far enough quickly enough (Ezreal/Corki/Tristana for instance have high range jumps). Matter of fact is, pretty much all bruisers, including Riven, have higher burst than the ADs, plus some innate tankiness allowing them to survive some focus, which is what makes them so exceptional for killing the ADs. But Ashe WILL do way more damage than you in a sustained fight.
And one last thing, Ashe is also directly countered by Riven in particular. Guess what, slows don't affect dashes. There goes her main kiting tool. 



Sanshouo said:


> Hey NF, i just started LoL (I know, i'm late) and honestly, I suck ass. Two things i'm having a lot of trouble with is farming and killing other champs. My friend says the last hit stuff gets better with practice though. Any tips you could give to a noob?




Try to make a custom game with just you in it, no bots, and see how many last hits you can get. Good way to practise. You could also have 1 bot in it, to see how good you can last hit while a bot is constantly harassing you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

LoL is so casual. lol :ho


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

1. Sorry .
And CC is especially bad against Katarina because her main damaging skill is her Ultimate. Without it she is really bad. You could say her Shunpo is very useful and nice, but she has 6-7 seconds cooldown on it IIRC. By that time the enemy would have killed her. Since her build is AP, her AA suck, so she can't rely on that. The only thing she can rely on is that her ass doesn't get stunned or dominated until the cooldown for Shunpo is down to 0 so she can get away from the enemy.

And what if the enemy uses all those stuns and silences and all to kill my team? They'd still murder me in a second if i went 1 vs. 4/5.

And she does heavily depend on whether or not she is fed. Because, from around the 40+ battles i've had with her, with the Ultimate i either get triple kill, or the enemy just walks towards it like she is throwing out butter. 

In team fights, if her Ultimate gets blocked, she is absolutely useless to the team. She is not a Tank/Offtank. She is not support. She is not carry. There are lots of more viable champions to pick to fill her role of an assassin.

I am not saying it's impossible to win. Far from that. I've got 2-3 quadra kills with Katarina myself. But Riven, even if underfed, still has her shield, and stun. Katarina has damage and nothing else. If she can't do damage to the enemy she might as well sit at base and not feed.

Oh, and i used to watch TiensiNoAkuma's videos :3


2. It doesn't have to be Riven. Whether it was with Yi, Ryze, Morgana, Katarina, Malphite or, i think even TF, i've always managed to heavily outharass Ashe in a lane and quickly get the kill. Maybe most of the Ashe's were noobs but some of them were not and yet not one stood a chance.
So far throughout my entire experience playing LoL, i've literally stomped more Ashe's than any other champion.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Darth
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't really have much to add to Didi's post. Personally, I think Veigar, Ashe, and Katarina are really fun champions. Katarina specifically. Staying just outside of team fight range and engaging when you know you can get away with doing enough damage to warrant your engage is exciting. Kat is all about timing and her damage output is high enough to carry teams all on her own. 

If you feel like AD Renekton would be more effective, feel free to try him out. The mass populace who play renekton and are familiar with his play style and those who play him exclusively and have written detailed guides about him. There aren't really that many high elo players that do play Renekton consistently. Your best bet would be to check out Hashinshin's stream. He's around 2200 elo and has more than 400 ranked games played with Renekton. Worth checking out how he plays, what he builds, and why he builds it. In the end though, LoL is a massive game and every champion can be played or built in different ways. If you find something new for you that works, feel free to use it as you like. And don't let anyone critique you for it as long as you get results. 



Sanshouo said:


> Hey NF, i just started LoL (I know, i'm late) and honestly, I suck ass. Two things i'm having a lot of trouble with is farming and killing other champs. My friend says the last hit stuff gets better with practice though. Any tips you could give to a noob?





Sanshouo said:


> I've played Ashe, Graves, Mordekaiser and Garen, hated the melee characters and did absolutely horrible with them. I think i prefer ranged AD carry like Graves, he's been my favourite so far).



I'd recommend you do some digging around. When starting the game, it's important to learn the basics before going into anything else. The basics will improve your gameplay far beyond any tips or tricks will achieve. Here's two guides I think you should take a look at. Especially if you're interested in playing Ranged AD characters. 




Also some beginner tips from pro players as well as some fun from Dyrus. 





Hope this helps a bit! If you have any more specific questions feel free to ask~



Gogeta said:


> I am really not interested nor knowledgeable at all in ranged champions, Darth and Didi are the experts here. I also suggest you look up good game plays made by LoL pros, and learn from them.



I wouldn't call us experts  Just experienced players. I've played something like three thousand games overall so I do know a little of what i'm talking about. 



Muk said:


> last hitting: you want to 'wave' around the back of your own minions. i.e. move in a zig zack and wait until the enemy minion is really low on health then shoot it. if you score the 'last hit' you get money.
> that's the basic behind it and all you need to do is practice practice practice
> 
> if you are ahead in your creep score count, i.e. by 20 or so points you are able to even die a few times and still actually be 'even' or ahead of your enemy carry
> ...



Dominion's fun but maybe not the best place to learn a champion. I'd recommend joining people's custom games. Not Proving Grounds to start. Just play on Summoner's Rift until you get a feel for how the champion is played. Also if you have any friends that are any good at the game, watch how they play in lane. And try to emulate what they do. If you get killed early and fall behind, play it safe. Stay near your tower and try to get as much gold as you can. Nobody's great at LoL when they first start. It's all about practice and your mindset. 



Chocochip said:


> Have a friend with 2100 elo.....fucking heck man stuck in 1300s because I only play at a friends -__-



I know the feeling man. I have a ton of friends who are gold ranked, and even two or three plats who started after me or at around the same time as me. Unfortunately, I don't play nearly as much as them and when I do it's in a Lan Cafe with a shitty mouse/keyboard/internet and I don't usually risk ranked play. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> LoL is so casual. lol :ho



But it's competitive scene is the largest e-sports scene out there!


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2012)

My post was apparently too long so I had to cut it in half.  

I really usually don't post anywhere near this much anywhere else on the forum! Honest! 



Gogeta said:


> 1. Sorry .
> And CC is especially bad against Katarina because her main damaging skill is her Ultimate. Without it she is really bad. You could say her Shunpo is very useful and nice, but she has 6-7 seconds cooldown on it IIRC. By that time the enemy would have killed her. Since her build is AP, her AA suck, so she can't rely on that. The only thing she can rely on is that her ass doesn't get stunned or dominated until the cooldown for Shunpo is down to 0 so she can get away from the enemy.
> 
> And what if the enemy uses all those stuns and silences and all to kill my team? They'd still murder me in a second if i went 1 vs. 4/5.
> ...



I think you're horribly underrating Katarina here. She has plenty of tools that makes her viable in team fights even without her ult. 

Your first misconception here is that Katarina is primarily played as pure AP. While it is true that she does indeed build heavy AP, popular items such as Hextech Gunblade and Sword of the Occult are seen on her pretty often. Both  giving a good amount of AD. So her autoattacks do in fact deal plenty more damage than your average mage. 

And lets not forget her W. It increases the amount of damage her auto attacks deal when it's active. 

And although CC can counter many champions, it is true that Katarina is affected by it more so than others. Why? Because unfortunately she cannot break out of a stun, like Olaf or Alistar can. She has no built in tenacity like Irelia or Trundle or Mundo. And she's usually built to do massive damage, making her relatively squishy as a result. 

However! Every team will have an initiator or some sort of heavy CC of their own. Including Katarina's team. When playing Katarina, it's important to be patient. Wait until the enemy team exhausts their CC on your tank line before engaging. And it's far more effective to engage when your team is CC'ing the enemy team. Take for example a Kennen or Amumu or Malphite ult. While the enemy is snared/stunned/knocked up, Katarina has practically free reign to shunpo on her target and ult the entire enemy team before the CC wears off. 

CC doesn't make Kat useless. But it is ultimately what classifies Katarina as a 
"High Skill Cap Champion". 

As for the "having to be fed" bit, that's pretty BS. Kat can 1v1 most mages and do equivalent if not more damage on her own. And just with her lvl 6 ult and abilities and no items, she still does a great amount of damage in a team fight. The trick here is to know when and how to position yourself for a shunpo, and ultimate. 

And before you continue complaining about her cool downs, lets note her passive. 

"*After a kill or an assist, Katarina gains 25 gold and her cooldowns are reduced by 15 seconds.*"

In a team fight, AD or Ap carries drop in seconds. That 15 second refresh instantly makes her shunpo and her Q reusable, and after two champions on the enemy team have fallen to either you or the other carries on your team, your ult should be usable again. 

Cooldowns affect Katarina the least out of almost every AP mid in the game and really can't be used as an argument against her. 

TiensiNoAkuma is a great Kat player, who's risen to Platinum ELO by playing Katarina exclusively. However, I personally don't like watching his stream or his videos seeing as he's kind of an ass and rages a lot. Great player when he wants to be though. 

Scarra is far more entertaining and fun to watch. And his Katarina is one of his best champions. 

In regards to your comments about Ashe, she's an extremely popular champion and is played by quite a few people. That being said, most people before lvl 30 who play Ashe are not going to do so great against heavy damage bruisers like Riven, Akali, Olaf, Irelia, Xin Zhao, Udyr, or Warwick. All of them can simply power through Ashe's slows and take her down pretty quickly. Ashe is one of the few AD carries that does not have any escapes really. Corki, Graves, Ezreal, Tristana, Vayne, and Caitlyn have far more reliable escapes and can preform much better against the above listed bruisers in terms of escaping their advances much easier and still landing consistent damage against the enemy team. 

Ashe, much like Varus, Twitch, Sivir, Kog'Maw, and Miss Fortune do not have any such reliable escapes and need to rely on positioning themselves correctly  as well as their summoner spells. As such, they're considerably more difficult to play, and far easier to stomp using bruiser champions such as I've listed above. 

One more thing before I close, if, as you so claimed, you've gotten multiple quadra kills with Katarina, have you not already witnessed how effective she can be in a team fight? And just how fun it is to get Quadra's with Kat? Personally, every time I get a triple kill with Kat I feel an intense surge of satisfaction for having so thoroughly outplayed my opponents. And on the rare occasion that I manage to land a Quadra or Penta Kill, I usually am extremely happy to the point of yelling and fist pumping and stuff. 

TLDR: Kat is awesome and Ashe is hard to play.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

I always build HG first on Kat, but that extra 30 AD doesn't do much, honestly.
Maybe, but almost everyone uses W+E to get reduced damage, so W is on a cooldown afterwards.

Both you and Diddi talked about being patient and striking at the right time as Katarina, right? Considering i am level 23, i can only fight in normal matches. In the last 15 matches where i've fought mainly as Riven, and less often with Ryze, even the tanks on my team have been too much of pussies to dive in and start the team fight.

If i didn't dive in and die so my team would go in and beat the enemy's team, they would've pushed us too much. I fought once with Rammus on my team, he had Thornmail and FoN, and around 5k HP. (The enemy did not have any tank BTW) He dived only once of like the 6-7 team fights.

My point is, with such people, if i wait for the right time to strike, there are few things that could happen.
1. My team gets roflstomped, giving me no chance of actually beating anyone
2. My team gets beaten, but the enemy has low HP so i get in and get quadra/penta kill. Everyone on the team calls me KSer, noob ETC, for not striking in early and letting everyone else die.
3. I don't find the right time or opportunity to attack and my team complains, calling me useless, and of course, calling me much worse names.

I am just saying that she is extremely situational. It doesn't mean that she ia a bad champion, it's just that simple stuns can ruin her game entirely. For the whole "you have to get in when it is the right time", there must be a lot of communication between the Kat player and the team. In every match i've been there have never been more than 3 English speaking players, and even that's rare. Unless you are in a coordinated team with people you can actually talk to and discuss tactic/s, so you can unlock Katarina's full damage potential, she is not a very viable pick. You won't be doing any favor to yourself, and your team who can't speak English :/


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2012)

A team can make good plays together without communication. As long as everybody knows what they're doing. The problem here is you being level 23 so people don't know what the fuck they're doing. 


And that also explains why you think Ashe sucks, she is way too difficult of a champion to play effectively for lowlevels.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

Well i am always put in matches where at least 1 person, either, jungles and roams while team fights occur, doesn't speak English at all, does not come for help/retreat when the whole team spams pings at him, or simply dies 50 times in  a row, regardless of whether it's intentional or not. (Although this is quite rare. It's mostly a roamer/feeder and a guy who can't speak English, nor does he help when the team pings)

You said it yourself, quite a lot of champions have a way around her slow. Add to the fact that she is squishy and has no escapes, and you get what i think about her. As said, unless the player absolutely knows what he/she is doing, that Ashe is just going to assist the enemy team.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone, i'll look into it.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Well i am always put in matches where at least 1 person, either, jungles and roams while team fights occur, doesn't speak English at all, does not come for help/retreat when the whole team spams pings at him, or simply dies 50 times in  a row, regardless of whether it's intentional or not. (Although this is quite rare. It's mostly a roamer/feeder and a guy who can't speak English, nor does he help when the team pings)
> 
> You said it yourself, quite a lot of champions have a way around her slow. Add to the fact that she is squishy and has no escapes, and you get what i think about her. As said, unless the player absolutely knows what he/she is doing, that Ashe is just going to assist the enemy team.



What makes Ashe a strong pick for an AD carry is that she has a global AoE initiate/Single target stun/AoE slow. She is in fact the only AD carry that can stun a target and slow multiple targets from across the map. When coordinated with her team, she has an extremely large impact on team fights. Especially if she ults the enemy carry. 

Also, her auto attack range is relatively large compared to a lot of Ranged AD Carries. And subsequently makes her laning phase pretty solid. 

Add to the fact, multiple AoE slows via her volley as well as a consistent slow that lands on every auto attack that increases based on her attack speed. 

Even though there are a handful of champions that can overwhelm Ashe relatively easily, that's only ten out of a hundred. Ashe can still deal with many champions on her own. Underestimate a good Ashe player at your own risk. Regardless of who you're using. 

As for your supposed matchmaking troubles, everyone's gone through that. Power forward until you reach level 30 and eventually, your normal game ELO will rise to the point where you won't have to worry about incompetent players or trolls or anything like that.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the info.

Anyway, do you know some really good Shyvana player? I know Wickd is a good Irelia player, so i have that one covered. Thanks.


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> Anyway, do you know some really good Shyvana player? I know Wickd is a good Irelia player, so i have that one covered. Thanks.



You mean as Shy top? Shyvana is almost exclusively played as a jungler. The only streamers I can recall are Saintvicious, IwillDominate and occasionally TheOddOne.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2012)

Dante10 said:


> You mean as Shy top? Shyvana is almost exclusively played as a jungler. The only streamers I can recall are Saintvicious, IwillDominate and occasionally TheOddOne.



Saintvicious is known for his aggressive Shyvana play. He aims to carry his team when he plays Shyvana. 

M5's Darien plays a pretty solid Shyvana top. Keep in mind that he only uses her to counterpick though, and in general he just pushes the lame and then counterjungles for the entire laning phase. 

TheOddOne also plays a fantastic jungle shyvana, and is my personal favorite jungler. His playstyle is far more passive however and is centered around supporting his team and getting them kills while he thrives on CS and assists. 

If you're not going to jungle Shyvana, then you're mostly out of luck when it comes to streaming and such. However, if you do want to jungle her, keep an eye on Saintvicious and TheOddOne's streams. They're good to learn from. 

However, if you do plan on jungling, you're going to need to learn how to do it properly. It's not that easy.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2012)

god i wish i had recorded my game just now 

had an epic game with caitlyn 

had blitz as my support and ali varus as opponents xD

early on varus pushed the lane against my tower, while still last hitting every one of his minions. anyways i managed to keep the cs even more or less

got myself a wriggles and pwned varus from that point on, he lost complete control of his lane with 2 ganks and then we just steam rolled them. xD

1v1 fight at dragon vs olaf and i came out on top with 10 hp xD. kited him like a boss! cake first, then my net and then he died 

14/2/7 end score for me


----------



## Darth (Jul 24, 2012)

^Nice! 

Wish my cait would get better. My AD carry in general is pretty weak. I was always only good with Ashe, Ezreal, and Miss Fortune. Trying to get my Vayne to improve but so far it's meh. And my Cait should be a lot better considering how much I've played her. 

Then again, bot lane is my least favorite lane in the game anyway.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2012)

god i love getting the wriggles on my ad carry 

it's just such a good farming tool at the beginning. it gives me armor, life steal, and total creep/dragon control  oh and don't forget the free ward 

i like it way better than the blood thirster


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2012)

Treeline is where it's at


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't really enjoy it as much as Summoner's Rift. 

Chaos is where it's at. 



Ten out of Ten would buy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2012)

That actually would be a good costume.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 27, 2012)

So now i've been playing for about a week, i've seen noticeable differences, and I think i've gotten a bit better (I'm using AD Ashe btw). The thing that irritates me now is that there's always one guy that's always complaining and blaming others for why the team is losing, if we're losing. There was this one time where a guy called me a coward cause I ran instead of staying to help (the enemy team was really fed, and it was obvious that I wouldn't be able to do much before dying). Should I have stayed?


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2012)

Impossible to say without having seen that situation

Might've been a good decision to run, might've been terrible


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

As Ashe I would probably just fire a barrage of arrows and try to help him escape.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2012)

Any tips on playing Irelia? I usually don't have much trouble during the laning phase, i more or less understand when to harass, can easily last hit minions, etc. But in teamfights i always seem to go down first no matter what. Even if i have like 3k HP.

It feels to me like i am focused too much :3 It usually happens that i die and my team has like full HP and slaughters them :/ Soooo... tips?
Thanks.

EDIT : God, i almost forgot. My plan is to use 9xAS marks, Flat armor Seals and Flat MR Glyphs, and 3xAS Quinte-whatever. I did calculations and it would give me 25pct AS. Thoughts on this as well?


Also, for Sanshouo, while i can't say without seeing the footage, these kind of situations have happened to me a lot before. Enemy team is slightly more fed than us, and an ally Trynd who laned with me dived in alone in enemy turret trying to take out full enemy HP or something, and blamed me afterwards for not suiciding with him. It happens.


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2012)

Those runes are decent for Irelia. Might want to take health quints instead of AS quints depending on how tanky you need to be for that match. And, unless you're facing an AP character in your own lane, just take MR/level glyphs instead of flat.


As to why you die so quickly, what items are you building? Irelia is usually build pretty tanky with some attack speed, so that with her CC reduction she is impossible to peel off of the carry and she is hard to kill, plus with her on-hit true damage + attack speed she will murder the carry pretty quickly. A common build would be:
-Mercury Threads
-Wit's End
-Frozen Mallet or Trinity Force (first for more tankiness & guaranteed slow, latter for straight up damage)
-Randuin's Omen
-Guardian Angel

This kind of core build has a really good mix of Health, Armor, MR plus some damage, onhit-damage and of course the important attack speed. Plus the Guardian Angel especially is excellent in synergy, because if their team focuses you hard enough to kill you 2 times, that pretty much ensures your team WILL have enough time to murder them completely.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty dumb. I did fire off a volley before running away though. It's not like i'd be able to do much, their team was not just slightly fed.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> Those runes are decent for Irelia. Might want to take health quints instead of AS quints depending on how tanky you need to be for that match. And, unless you're facing an AP character in your own lane, just take MR/level glyphs instead of flat.
> 
> 
> As to why you die so quickly, what items are you building? Irelia is usually build pretty tanky with some attack speed, so that with her CC reduction she is impossible to peel off of the carry and she is hard to kill, plus with her on-hit true damage + attack speed she will murder the carry pretty quickly. A common build would be:
> ...



I am level 26, i can only play blind/draft pick normal matches, (Various reasons why i prefer it over draft pick) so i can't see who i am up against until the loading screen.

I build differently almost every game. My main "plan" or "course" is the following though :

Boots + 3 potions
Philo stone
Recursive Bow
Merc/Tabi/Ionian boots
Finish Wit's End
Trinity Force

Now this is where it gets tricky.
The order can easily be changed

GA
Shurelya (I may change this, or not even buy it if i need something else, ranging from a FoN/FH to Last Whisper)
Frozen Heart/FoN 
(If the game gets extra long, i change the boots for a PD)



And whenever i go top lane, which is usually solo, i get paired up against either Xin, Darius or Jax. They are insane, i can't do shit early game, which results in horrible late game. Yes, i play passively. Yes, i hug tower. But they have a lot of damage and a stun/pull, which means they can kill me at lvl 5-6 while getting hit by tower and still come out alive.

And also, about me being focused problem. If any of the 3 champions i listed is not top, nor jungling, i usually win my lane. When i do, like 3 or 4 enemies ambush me to take me down. And this is going to happen like 2-3 times. 
My team won't come or is too slow, and the enemy is smart enough to realize that if they don't do what they do, i'll get uber fed and they'll easily lose the game later in. Yes, wards have saved my life a few times, but, one of them will flash to me, stun me, leap to me, pull me, slow me, fear me, etc. Heck, even tower dive me, there are 4 of them and one of me, they'll survive.

Mid-Late game i can stomp almost anyone 1vs1, even if i am just averagely fed, but that's when team fights occur so i can't play to my full potential.

So... i guess better nerf Irelia 

EDIT : I almost forgot. I've tried this tactic 3-4 times so far. I stand behind everyone in my team in team fights, so i can't be targeted that easily. I fire my R, and afterwards, i get into the fight, finishing low HP enemies.

However, if the enemy kills my teammates, they will eventually catch me and i would have done shit. My team complains about KS and all. :/


----------



## Didi (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't ever change your boots for a PD. The loss in movement speed will hurt you so, so much. Not worth it.
The only time I consider it is in like ARAB/ARAM on an AD carry, and only when I build 3 PDs, then you don't need boots. But in all other cases, extremely bad idea.

Plus Merc Threads have excellent synergy with your passive. Though you can consider buying Ninja Tabi for a tough lane against a champion who relies on auto-attacks, but you'll usually end up switching them for Merc Threads in mid/lategame.



Also, if you're losing your lane hard already, don't buy GP10 items. Because these items are not very gold efficient for the stats they give (except the GP10 aspect ofc), they will make you relatively weaker than your opponent for that moment if he doesn't build them. You will only get more behind and will be killed over and over. 
They are of course great items for aiming towards becoming better than your opponent in the lategame, but will hurt you early, so you can't always buy them. Also, I prefer Heart of Gold on Irelia, because Randuin's Omen is a great item that I almost always buy on her. Shuryelas I consider to be more situational.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought it since i already have trinity force, so i'd have around 390 movement speed, instead of the 432 with boots.

But yeah, usually i end up with merc threads :3
Thanks for the advice though :3


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> So now i've been playing for about a week, i've seen noticeable differences, and I think i've gotten a bit better (I'm using AD Ashe btw). The thing that irritates me now is that there's always one guy that's always complaining and blaming others for why the team is losing, if we're losing. There was this one time where a guy called me a coward cause I ran instead of staying to help (the enemy team was really fed, and it was obvious that I wouldn't be able to do much before dying). Should I have stayed?



as ad carry your job is to stay alive and fire from the behind the line. if you don't and killed at least their carry etc you did your damn job.

not die = always another time to do more damage. if your dead you deal no damage xD


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just curious guys. How do LoL tournaments go? Will all 10 players use a level 30 accounts or level 1 accounts?


----------



## Rene (Jul 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm just curious guys. How do LoL tournaments go? Will all 10 players use a level 30 accounts or level 1 accounts?


Official tournaments hosted by or backed by riot will use the tournament client. On the tournament client you can buy essentially all of the content you need and you're instantly level 30.

If you're a small scale independant tournament (while it's possible to easily get sponsered by Riot) you have to make do with what you've got.


----------



## Didi (Jul 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm just curious guys. How do LoL tournaments go? Will all 10 players use a level 30 accounts or level 1 accounts?



Level 30 accounts ofc, why in the heck would they use level 1 accounts.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone have a dota 2 beta account?  I'll let you use my LoL account if you let me use your dota 2 access. Idk, just an offer, i dont have a beta key and im not trading my whole account for a beta key, but I will trade access because frankly fuck LoL, i love dota 2.

my account has like 60 champions, 300 hundreds or so dollars worth of skins, 3 rune pages and plenty of runes except for support wioth 6300 ip on it in case you want a champ atm. This would only be temporary until dota 2 gets released.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 30, 2012)

Haven't you signed up for the beta through steam?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 30, 2012)

yes but i have not recieved a beta invite


----------



## Darth (Jul 31, 2012)

I signed up for a Dota2 Beta. That survey brought back memories.  Only played League for the last two years or so, so it was refreshing to get asked about Dota again. 

If I get a beta key I'll send it your way Goova. I had two before, when they sent me beta keys for being a member on their forum. But I gave both of them away. 

I'll let you know if I get another though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 31, 2012)

It also sucks I have gotten probably around 50 messages sent to me by blizzard inviting me to the pandaria beta, literally.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you believe Valve is charging $40 for a closed beta invite in the store? What the hell? I love Dota 2 but lol.....


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah that's a pretty shitty offer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

> Official tournaments hosted by or backed by riot will use the tournament client. On the tournament client you can buy essentially all of the content you need and you're instantly level 30.
> 
> If you're a small scale independant tournament (while it's possible to easily get sponsered by Riot) you have to make do with what you've got.



Oh I see. Thanks. I'm actually playing HON, never got used to playing LoL. 



Didi said:


> Level 30 accounts ofc, why in the heck would they use level 1 accounts.



Im just curious thats why I asked. And, I dunno, maybe for the game to be more balanced?


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 4, 2012)

Dante10 said:


> Can you believe Valve is charging $40 for a closed beta invite in the store? What the hell? I love Dota 2 but lol.....


You get more than only the invite. 

Mighty Boar
Stoic Mask of the High Plains
Wolf Cape of the High Plains
Aspect Wraps of the High Plains
Long-Fang the Grey Blade
Tayrnhelm of the Swordmaster
Girth of the Swordmaster
Fluted Guard of the Swordmaster
Grip of the Swordmaster

That is 1 courier and 2 skin sets. And here it's just 25€ which is 30$


----------



## Darth (Aug 4, 2012)

wtf is that shit?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> You get more than only the invite.
> 
> Mighty Boar
> Stoic Mask of the High Plains
> ...


I don't think any of the digital stuff is worth actual money. Just my opinion I'd rather spend my money on other things.


Darth said:


> wtf is that shit?


It's a list of cosmetic stuff for various champions. The clothing and accessories have no impact on the game, just gives players something new to look at. They have couriers like stumpy, and different announcers like Juggernaut, Furion etc.


----------



## Darth (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone else love the login screen? New champ is really fun as well. Although she's a somewhat risky pick.


----------



## Obito (Aug 9, 2012)

DARIU5 is my name on League, add me!


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2012)

Darth said:


> Anyone else love the login screen? New champ is really fun as well. Although she's a somewhat risky pick.



Yeah, amazing login screen. 

And Diana is really fun to play indeed, plus jesus does she snowball hard. High base damages and sick ratios. Excellent.


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2012)

diana is kinda weird xD
i played against her in mid and she was like easily zoned by my annie

her skill shot isn't a straight line, so i can actually step into her 'dead' zone for my flame thrower cone xD

its fun exchaning blows since i can just step in, take no damage and deal a huge bunch back


----------



## Didi (Aug 9, 2012)

Then she wasn't really good lol

She could've just aimed the skillshot closer to her, so you weren't impossible to hit because of the curve, she just sucked


Though I can imagine an Annie doing good against Diana, you need to get close for the most of your damage and Annie is really dangerous up close. And when you're farther away she harasses you with her godlike range x_x


----------



## Vetano-sama (Aug 14, 2012)

Yo guys!

Level 30 Summoner here (bronze/silver elo scrub) but I like the game a lot 

^That Diana probably wasn't very good in the beginning. I'm eager to see her getting used by a pro like Salce or Alex Ich. Definitely interesting that she's not as viable in jungle as she is in lane...GJ Riot 

Introduce myself? Aight..

A friend showed me the game over a year ago and it was lots of fun back then. Nowadays I don't even play daily, but I still try to have a decent win/lose ratio in normals and am aiming for higher elo (I don't dare to play ranked these days with so few practice though :S)

I like playing Olaf top, but have played Vladimir and Riven quite a bit.
Mid I'd choose Veigar (although he's week) or maybe Fizz or Ahri.
Can't really play AD Carry well except Graves so yeah...
Jungling? I loved Mundo before the nerf. Now maybe Olaf or Alistar.
Supporter is what I love the most (screw me, right?) - love playing Lulu, Alistar and Leona. Soraka and Taric is also doable for me.

Playing on EU West btw!


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2012)

Alex Ich streamed a lot of games with her when she just came out, and did quite well
Especially easy to farm both wraithcamps with her, once you hit 6


----------



## Mantux31 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dante10 said:


> Can you believe Valve is charging $40 for a closed beta invite in the store? What the hell? I love Dota 2 but lol.....



+ a shit load of items

but lol...


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2012)

Just hit 1278 on NA. Highest i've gotten so far yay!


----------



## Vetano-sama (Aug 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> Alex Ich streamed a lot of games with her when she just came out, and did quite well
> Especially easy to farm both wraithcamps with her, once you hit 6



Oh really? I'm eager to see if she gets picked in tourneys 

Anyway just to clarify: I rarely watch Alex streaming was referring to picking him in competitive play. Salce stream is another story though 


@Darth: Gratz man! My highest was 1418 on EU West so far, but I've dropped down to 1250 atm (my mechanics are so damn rusty - I want to play daily again but can't find the time )


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2012)

Didi said:


> Then she wasn't really good lol
> 
> She could've just aimed the skillshot closer to her, so you weren't impossible to hit because of the curve, she just sucked
> 
> ...


thing with diana's q is that the only time there isn't a 'blind' spot is at super close range.

during laning phase you would never be at her minimum range for the q to hit. and people need to hit you with the 'edge' or tip of her q to hit you. so you've got quiet a lot of time and room to enter her blind spot with any mid for an exchange.

and if she is exchanging blows with you you win, cause as a proper mid with a ranged attack, you can easily out harass her after the exchange, since she needs to melee minions


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2012)

2 lvl 30 accounts
1 lvl 28
1 lv 27

Cant wait for rengar. Got my 6300 ip ready and waiting


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 15, 2012)

Muk said:


> thing with diana's q is that the only time there isn't a 'blind' spot is at super close range.
> 
> during laning phase you would never be at her minimum range for the q to hit. and people need to hit you with the 'edge' or tip of her q to hit you. so you've got quiet a lot of time and room to enter her blind spot with any mid for an exchange.


The "tip" has nice AOE and it travels fast enough to hit anybody with only boots+2 and no speed buffs. And if you get into the "blind spot", you'll get just closer which is better for Diana...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 22, 2012)

Yo

I am back to League Of Legends despite me shitting on this game back in January and quiting the game completely until June. I came back out of boredom, and didn't play much, just Dominion with a couple new champs I liked, but slowly got back into ranked again. 

Add me: Snovalo


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lle2KWMZklA[/YOUTUBE]

New sona skin everyone should buy.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

ddr sona 


Raidoton said:


> The "tip" has nice AOE and it travels fast enough to hit anybody with only boots+2 and no speed buffs. And if you get into the "blind spot", you'll get just closer which is better for Diana...


if you do a straight up fight and step into her 'blind' zone diana is kinda a bad char

she's really bad at straight up fights. she's an assassin so any straight up fights with exchanges, she has no advantage over you. annie in particular prefers stepping in, since her cone is a close range spell, so stepping in with annie is a good thing.

of course other champs have other methods, but stepping into her blind to avoid damage is still good, since that's one spell more on cd in your fight against diana


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wonderin, what your guys' elo?


----------



## Teach (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm the mang


----------



## Darth (Aug 28, 2012)

Teach said:


> I'm the mang



lol what about TRM?

Don't tell me you're pretending to be him. 

Anyone going to PAX this year?


----------



## Teach (Aug 28, 2012)

what you mean brah? i'm the mang


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 30, 2012)

.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 1, 2012)

By far, the cutest comic strip I have ever read for LoL.
Part 1: 
Part 2:


----------



## Rene (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone here been following the North American regionals?


----------



## Random Member (Sep 1, 2012)

Managed to catch game 3 of TSM vs CRS. Westrice did horribly.


----------



## Magic (Sep 2, 2012)

Started playing this 2 days ago....

loving Warwick 

love this game


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

Rene said:


> Anyone here been following the North American regionals?


I've caught every game so far. 


Random Member said:


> Managed to catch game 3 of TSM vs CRS. Westrice did horribly.



When he played Darius? I don't think he played all that badly. I just think that Dyrus played really well on Jayce. And personally, I think the matchup early game was better suited towards Jayce. 

CLG vs LGN was pretty intense. So was the second game for Dignitas vs CLG. 76 minutes long.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I want the new Sona skin, tis amazing.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

A friend of mine who went to Pax got me a code.


----------



## Rene (Sep 2, 2012)

Random Member said:


> Managed to catch game 3 of TSM vs CRS. Westrice did horribly.


I've not seen the entire tournament, but saw all 3 of CRS vs TSM and Westrice has been dropping the ball a lot during the laning. His team fight has been quite solid, but his laning is just extremely weak.

Also in CRS vs CLG Game 1 Westrice was out of position or making bad movements a lot.



Darth said:


> CLG vs LGN was pretty intense. So was the second game for Dignitas vs CLG. 76 minutes long.


That game went on for a good 30-40 minutes too long.


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2012)

Westrice's problem overall is that he's still a very inconsistent player

He can be bloody amazing, but he can also be total dead weight


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm having DirectX problems. My features are all unavailable. Anyone know to to fix this?


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> I'm having DirectX problems. My features are all unavailable. Anyone know to to fix this?



features in the client?

Try redownloading DirectX.

Update your video card drivers.

worst case scenario try reinstalling League.

Anyone watching the Grand Final? TSM curbstomping Dignitas!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah. I thought it was kind of hard to watch. I at least hope they don't let TSM 2-0 them.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree. I'm really hoping for a game 3. Although TSM is playing very well right now.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> features in the client?
> 
> Try redownloading DirectX.
> 
> ...



I already redownloaded DirectX. Didn't work.

My video card driver is up to date. If you need to know then my driver is Standard VGA Graphics Adapter.

Already tried reinstalling League.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

What exactly isn't working for you?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

When I try playing it say "Could not load direct3d." 
I was able to play this game 2 years ago without problems. Is it cause I upgraded from Windows XP to Windows 7 Ultimate?


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

Try this?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

Tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems your video card drivers are screwy.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh wow TSM crushed Dignitas. 

That game was nowhere near close.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm speechless.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> It seems your video card drivers are screwy.



I already used that page. It didn't really help.


----------



## Darth (Sep 2, 2012)

That was most definitely a well deserved win. Glad to see my favorite team win. 

It's really too bad that Dig lost so hard though. 

Hey Random, what server do you play on?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2012)

Regi owned their asses, "Eaziest finals evar"

 go regi


----------



## Jet Pistol (Sep 2, 2012)

Where can I get drivers for Dell?


----------



## Rene (Sep 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> Westrice's problem overall is that he's still a very inconsistent player
> 
> He can be bloody amazing, but he can also be total dead weight


Westrice doesn't seem to have solid map awareness or good feeling for objective control. Purely on a technical level he's a good player, but he just has a weak sense of lane control and jungle movement.

As a result the jungler camps Westrice because they know he's free kills. Crs seems to have picked up on this and tries to take dragon for whenever Westrice fucks up.



Darth said:


> Oh wow TSM crushed Dignitas.
> 
> That game was nowhere near close.


Those games were quite boring.

Crs vs Clg was more fun to watch.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2012)

tsm evo broke up. and curse is saying that there will be changes to the team. Also,Syndra's on pbe.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 8, 2012)

Oktoberfest Gragas! Awesome 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2b1whHwqco&feature=share&list=UU0NwzCHb8Fg89eTB5eYX17Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2012)

Nemesis Jax and Special Forces Gangplank look even better! 



[YOUTUBE]dM2npXxFPeA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]js0UbeIlllM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 8, 2012)

I really want them to give Jax a good skin. This looks decent, but not worth buying imo.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2012)

It's the first one with new particles and the splash art looks pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 9, 2012)

But ingame it looks only decent. Not special enough... not even a new recall animation. And while I love Gankplank's new skin, the sound on his ult is terrible, I hope they fix it and add some helicopter sounds 

But oh well. I'm biased when it comes to the Oktoberfest skin xD


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

Ummm guys just installed LOL coz I want it to try again after I heard the news that you can finally edit the controls. 

So which hero is the most OP or imba right now? Suggest me one please. 1 carry and 1 nuker type


----------



## weblinks686 (Sep 10, 2012)

hello friend

i am new here. my self is sandeep.I am from India


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ummm guys just installed LOL coz I want it to try again after I heard the news that you can finally edit the controls.
> 
> So which hero is the most OP or imba right now? Suggest me one please. 1 carry and 1 nuker type



I would suggest that you learn how to play support.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

I came from playing DoTa for like 7 years and HoN since its pre-beta stages.

And my friend basically trolled me. I thought that you can bind all the keys but here I disappointed again.

Buying items is still "P" instead of B
Hero selection is not possible. (I hate pressing F1 to switch to my hero)
Items are still locked at 1,2,3,4,5,6


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I came from playing DoTa for like 7 years and HoN since its pre-beta stages.
> 
> And my friend basically trolled me. I thought that you can bind all the keys but here I disappointed again.
> 
> ...



lol no they aren't. just open the key bindings tab in the menu when you start a game. and and every bindings can be changed to whatever.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 10, 2012)

Support is boring.

And all the new characters are over powered, honestly its wtf. Play top lane bruiser or Jungle they are the most fun in my opinion.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 10, 2012)

I find support can be fun quite often as long as you're not playing as Soraka or Nunu.

And yeah, the newer champs are usually OP at first. I assume Riot does it on purpose so people spend RP on them before the champ's first free week. Then they start swinging the nerf stick. I hear Diana got hit pretty hard.


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Support is boring.
> 
> And all the new characters are over powered, honestly its wtf. Play top lane bruiser or Jungle they are the most fun in my opinion.


Mid and AD Carry are probably the two most fun positions IMO. I don't think support is that boring especially when you're laning with a friend. Although I do agree it is the most tedious role in the game. And possibly one of the most difficult.


Random Member said:


> I find support can be fun quite often as long as you're not playing as Soraka or Nunu.
> 
> And yeah, the newer champs are usually OP at first. I assume Riot does it on purpose so people spend RP on them before the champ's first free week. Then they start swinging the nerf stick. I hear Diana got hit pretty hard.



Diana's actually still really strong. Zyra got hit pretty hard and Darius is nowhere near as broken as he was on release. although he's still retarded level. 

I always thought support Nunu looked super fun. And i have some friends that really enjoy playing Soraka. My favorite supports to play would have to be Lux, Nidalee, Zilean, and Sona. And I have skins for them all!


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 11, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Support is boring.
> 
> And all the new characters are over powered, honestly its wtf. Play top lane bruiser or Jungle they are the most fun in my opinion.



It depends on playstyle preferences. I for one dislike playing bruiser and jungler.

Although I get the feeling that most people think support is just sitting back and heal (well it more or less is with Soraka).

I usually go for either Lux, Janna or Sona as support, their impact in the outcome of small battles, 5v5, chasing and fleeing if often very underestimated.



Honestly I don't find that new chars are usually OP.
I think it's mostly having to adapt fighting against a new char and getting a felling of the spacing/footwork needed, best times to poke, amount of dmg the other can dish out in the combos, etc.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Honestly I don't find that new chars are usually OP.
> I think it's mostly having to adapt fighting against a new char and getting a felling of the spacing/footwork needed, best times to poke, amount of dmg the other can dish out in the combos, etc.



Orly?

Diana on Release? OP.

Zyra on Release? OP. 

Darius on Release? SUPER FUCKING OP. 

Rengar on Release? Pretty strong. will probably be nerfed. currently being banned at high elo. 

Jayce? IMO he's pretty OP. 

Draven/Varus? Seemingly balanced tbh. You don't see either of them played often enough for them to be called out. 

Lulu on Release? OP.

The majority of champions recently released have been recognized by the community as either very strong or overpowered.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 11, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Honestly I don't find that new chars are usually OP.
> I think it's mostly having to adapt fighting against a new char and getting a felling of the spacing/footwork needed, best times to poke, amount of dmg the other can dish out in the combos, etc.


But there are enough champs that were not considered OP when they were released, like Hecarim, Draven or Rengar. Maybe before release or a few days after, but shortly they were UP.
Other champs like Diana and Zyra were nerfed witch the next patch and Riot even admitted that Zyra for example was way too strong. 
And then we have champs like Darius, who is out for a long time now and still considered OP.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally saw the key bindings and noticed that there was actually a scroll bar on the side, it wasnt moving when I was using the mouse wheel thats why I didnt noticed.

I'm actually an all-rounder kind of guy but I love playing support more because I really cant depend my friends for playing support during pub games (especially in HON).

Dunno if its just me but I dont see any support heroes, even the items only does 2 things. Increase damage(AD and AP) and increase hp(or mp or attackspeed).


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> Orly?
> 
> Diana on Release? OP.
> 
> ...



y really.
I do think that most of a time is a matter of not having faced enough the new chars. and they usually are not OP or to strong.
Although I do agree with Darius coming out on the OP side, Zyra was strong but not OP in my opinion.  

In every game members of the community whine how OP new chars/classes are and most of the time is just a knee jerk reaction


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 12, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Although I do agree with Darius coming out on the OP side, Zyra was strong but not OP in my opinion.




"Zyra is incredibly overpowered" ~ Phreak


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 12, 2012)

What can I tell you?
I never felt that threaten facing Zyras before the hotfix. It could be my playstyle or the champs I usually take but that was my experience against her.
But I'll take Phreak's word on the subject.

However Zyra was already on the exceptions list of chars that came out stronger out of the bat.
I still stand that most of the time is people still adapting to playing against the new char than them being OP.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 12, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> I still stand that most of the time is people still adapting to playing against the new char than them being OP.


It's not like the enemy has mastered the new champ immediately... They have to adept too.


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 12, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> It's not like the enemy has mastered the new champ immediately... They have to adept too.



Y that's true. Mastering takes time, however being competent can be quite quick. Depending on the experience playing the game, having played with champs that have a similar spells and playing champs that take on the same role(s).

While the player playing the new champ is not completly proficient with it he already knows the ins and outs of the oposing chars. 
The other guys are somewhat unsure about the damage potential of some combos, CD durations and most importantly safe areas, range of spells/abilities and some of the footwork needed. 
Even when doing some research there is a big difference between just reading/watching and having hands on experience.

I think this is the biggest advantage of new champs in almost all brackets of the game during the 1st couple of weeks (the higher up the fastest people will learn ofc, but these arent usually the guys that go in droves to complain at the nearest forum).
Afterwards most people have adapted/learn, some strats for countering are known to most and the "X is OP!" sentiment starts going down.


----------



## Darth (Sep 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VqKHuJjVR1Q[/YOUTUBE]

TheOddOne best streamer NA.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 17, 2012)

Syndra needs a buff, her damage isn't that good


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 18, 2012)

Her Q is spammable, so low damage is fine.
Her W has nice damage.
Her E is a knockback + multi-stun if used with a sphere. 
Her Ulti deals massive damage if used with enough spheres.

It all depends on the spheres.


----------



## Darth (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone have any tips to playing/building Vladmir?

I max Q first obv. With 1 rank in W at lvl 2 and I max E second. 

For build, I start revolver, cd boots, spirit visage, rylais, deathcap, finish wota. Usual build. 

Summoners I use ghost ignite. 

I get mixed results really. Whenever I mid I usually do fine in lane. With varied success whenever I roam. Vlad's not the best roamer. 

When I go top on the other hand, against champs like Jayce, Jax, and Riven. I oftentimes lose lane or am forced to play defensive. I usually alternate my build, rushing Zhonya's at times when necessary. 

Sometimes I win hard, or sometimes my play is lackluster until late game where somehow I still manage to remain relevant. 

Any advice?


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2012)

You can't win top lane against a competent Jayce, Jax or Riven as Vlad. Not really your fault. They can just all in you from level 2/3 onwards and your sustain is not high enough yet at that point to keep up with the insane trades they'll be doing. So either they will zone you and snowball in that aspect because of higher CS or kill you and snowball. Welcome to top lane.
Ask the jungler to help in such a extremely unfavorable matchup (or try to avoid getting such a matchup if you're doing normal draft or ranked)


And of course you're still relevant late game. Vlad scales ridiculously into late game because of his passive and skill set overall. Insane stats + huge sustained damage and healthsustain. And of course buffing your entire team's damage with your ult. It's impossible to not be relevant late game as Vlad.


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2012)

had a fun game with Alistair as jungler 

those mov 5 boots are just awesome for roaming and ganking 

was initiating, disrupting and spread lots of cow love/heads


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2012)

16-0 with AP Teemo tonight, one of my best runs.


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 21, 2012)

Just had my worst match ever. I was Jax solotop against a really good Jayce. I literally had no chance. Everytime I wanted to go in for last hitting he simply autoattacked me from range so I had to go back. Midgame then I was able to handle Jayce (even though I had 1-4 stats) but we were loosing nonetheless.
Does someone have tips against a setup like this one? I really felt completely useless.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 21, 2012)

play passive, get GP5, call for ganks.


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 21, 2012)

Bad matchup/counter champions are a pain.

My main advice is play defencive and don't get distressed/lose your cool just accept the fact that he will farm better, your job is to try to minimize the "damage".

Ask the jungler for ganks, since the opponent will tend to be extended there's a good chance you'll get some kills on him or at least damage enough to force a recall and you can have a couple of free waves.

Go asap for Gp5 and/or Hp5 items if they are part of your item build, one gives you money you aren't making the others help to absorve the damage of hits and get more last hits on minions (getting the shield as the 1st item and/or working toward a philosopher stone can be interesting options)

If you're on the purple side ask the jungler if you can have the golems when they are up, it's not much but every bit helps.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, i am posting here for the last time, so i am going to ask a few questions if you don't mind. If you do, please ignore this post. Thank you :3

1. Can Rengar beat Jax? I was in a lane with Jax and 1 vs 1 i was getting beat but by harassing him with Bola Strike ASAP i was able to  eventually get him to even 60 pct HP. However, i am not very sure on whether to level up bola strike or battle roar first. (Harass or Armor/MR)

2. Is Renekton viable? I know he is an early game champion and that his role IS to shut down champions early so they can't do anything late, but late game he is very bad. Even building full squishy i do very little damage. If i get FM + Maw + Tanky, i am getting ignored. If i build a BT (like, when i am way far ahead), troll build.

3. Skarner/Nocturne jungle tips? 

4. Since i am just that much of a noob, i play with locked camera, but often my skillshots reach further than the screen. So i have to play with unlocked camera, but when i move my mouse towards any side, the camera goes that way WAY too fast. Like, i need to center the camera on whole of mid pathway when i want to gank, but my camera moves too fast and it ends up at dragon... Such things. So my question is, can i adjust the camera's speed or any of it's properties?

5. Since i mentioned jungling, i might as well post a question about it. I always seem to be behind when jungling, unless i gank successfully many times (and thus get EXP from the kills/assists). But otherwise, in items/levels, i can be so far behind as 4-5 levels. Also, on what of the following champs should i buy Wriggles instead of HoG + Philo?
Skarner, Nocturne, Darius, Rengar, Jax, Olaf.

6. Now, i've noticed that when i own top (4+/0/x, destroyed turret, far ahead in CS and levels), i don't know what to do. I can't farm, lane is pushed and their team will ambush me. I can't/mustn't jungle, or else i'll remove the already weak jungler's only way of farming. If i can gank, i will. But what next? This lasts for 5-10 minutes so often times i've found the enemy reaching my level while i am a sitting duck.

Thanks again.


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2012)

1. Not sure, since I don't have much experience with Rengar yet, but theorycrafting it, I think it depends on player skill. I think you, as Rengar, have got to abuse brush a lot so that he can't force trades on you and make sure you don't go for elongated trades (because you'll lose those for sure)(though you might be able to manage them somewhat if it's before he's 6 and when his Counterstrike is down) but rather for short bursts and harass. Also make sure that when you do get in a fight, don't Q-attack him when he's dodging (and try to get out before the stun using your passive is possible, like I said, abuse brush, don't go far from them unless absolutely necessary for getting a CS, but go back to them asap), cuz that would be a real waste. That being said, would probably be best to max Bola because the Roar is good for longer trades, which you don't want against Jax. You want the harass.
yeay, theorycrafting

2. Meh, only viable if you can end the game before it gets to late game, imo. Like you said, Renekton just isn't that great late (though he isn't that awful as many people say, but he will be outscaled by pretty much all the other toplaners).

3. Skarner: don't take a point in E until necessary (so at 13), because it's way too mana intensive, can't use it for jungling and it also won't really help you in a gank or teamfight, W and Q are much better. Just max W first, then Q. 

Buy Shuryelas asap (after HoG+Philo+upgraded boots) because it's downright impossible for most characters to get away from skarner+mobilityboots+W+shuryelas, and then you can ult them and yeay, easy kill if there's a teammate nearby. For the rest, in most cases, just build standard meta tanky (randuins, frozen heart, aegis). Need some more damage/tanky, build wit's end (works great with your passive!). Need straight up damage for some reason? Build Trinity Force.

In teamfights, ult high priority targets (aka carries) and make sure your team knows who you're gonna ult so that he/she can be focused down quickly. If all enemy carries build QSS, cry a little inside, but you're still a good tanky fighter if built right. Plus, if you drag them even just a little before they react, and your team at that moment has follow up CC in range, yeay!

Nocturne: Q > E > W. Land those Q's! Not even so much for the damage onto the ganked, but you get loads of AD by standing on the trail, which isn't to be underestimated (this adds more damage to the gank than just landing the Q). And don't forget to use your spellshield correctly if the ganked has some sort of CC. E is pretty self-explanatory. As for your ult, at rank 1 it's range is pretty small, it's hard to get in range without being spotted by wards, so your best bet is lane ganks. Nocturne is also a great counterganker because of the ult. And it's always awesome to coordinate ganks together with a Twisted Fate for maximum surprisebuttsex.

As for itembuild, start with boots as with all junglers (imo), rush wriggles, then a HoG. A wit's end is the only offensive item you need to do loads of damage, and since you need to get into the thick of a fight and stick to a carry, you gotta build tanky. Frozen Mallet slow is great. So, standard final build looks like: mercs, wit's end, randuins, mallet, GA, aegis (because ofc you sell wriggles late)

Also one really important thing in teamfights: don't forget to use your ult! And I don't mean just for the jump, no, the removal of vision is so goddamn important! You really cripple the entire enemy team by doing this. Should not be underestimated how powerful this is!

4. dunno

5. Make sure you're ALWAYS doing SOMETHING. If you're not ganking, clear camps. If your camps are empty, counterjungle or gank. Make sure you always vaguely know where the enemy jungler is (you'll get better at this over time), so that you can counterjungle or countergank accordingly. If you do all of this effectively, there's no reason whatsoever to get behind in levels. Just make sure you don't camp lanes for 30 seconds without results or in general, don't fail ganks too much because then you WILL be set behind if the enemy jungler was doing something useful with his time.
Oh and usually don't do double golems unless it's absolutely the only thing you can do, camp takes way too long for most junglers.
Skarner: no wriggles, HoG + philo
Nocturne: wriggles + HoG
Darius: dunno, prolly wriggles I guess, plus HoG at least and philo as well I think
Rengar: dunno, but pretty sure wriggles, dunno about gp10
Jax: I don't build wriggles myself, but could be useful I guess. Just like to go for quick HoG myself, then rush Trinity Force. Could build an early vampscep cuz it's in gunblade anyway. though you don't lose much health anyway if you use counterstrike appropriately
Olaf: wriggles, HoG + philo

6. Roam. Force dragons and turrets with your team. Force laningphase to be over for the enemy as well by forcing these objectives, so that they're forced to choose between losing objectives and thus getting farther behind, or entering teamfights where they're weaker (or at least their toplane weaker than you) or just turtling at turrets meaning they can't farm up because they'll lose CS at lanes they can't go to without losing objectives.




damn I spend way too much time typing this, I had better get repped massively or something for this


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2012)

Certainly worth the rep, wish i could give you more.

/must spread


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niXNIejDNno[/YOUTUBE]
New Raka so pretty! And her no joke is the best.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Need your suggestion again guys. Help me decide who to buy between these 2 champions: Nocturne and Renekton.


----------



## Didi (Sep 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Need your suggestion again guys. Help me decide who to buy between these 2 champions: Nocturne and Renekton.





*Spoiler*: __ 



the one you like more, dummy





That being said, that would be Nocturne in my case


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 25, 2012)

The answer is always Karthus.


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Need your suggestion again guys. Help me decide who to buy between these 2 champions: Nocturne and Renekton.


Renekton if you like talking alligators with a cool backstory and a relatively fun ability kit. Also, if you enjoy playing solo top. 

Nocturne if you like formless voidling creatures created out of people's nightmares who go around slaughtering hundreds on a whim. And also if you like diving into the back of a team to kill the AD carry from halfway across the map and blinding the entire enemy team while you're at it.

Also, if you enjoy jungling. 


WAD said:


> The answer is always Karthus.


----------



## Swift (Sep 25, 2012)

The answer is, and always will be, Karthus.

Anyways, I just started playing this game again. If anyone wants to add me I'm vile on NA.


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 25, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> 4. Since i am just that much of a noob, i play with locked camera, but often my skillshots reach further than the screen. So i have to play with unlocked camera, but when i move my mouse towards any side, the camera goes that way WAY too fast. Like, i need to center the camera on whole of mid pathway when i want to gank, but my camera moves too fast and it ends up at dragon... Such things. So my question is, can i adjust the camera's speed or any of it's properties?


yes its possible to change the speed the camera moves when you move the mouse to the sides. It's something like "mouse camera speed" IIRC, dont remember wich submenu it's on.




TerminaTHOR said:


> Need your suggestion again guys. Help me decide who to buy between these 2 champions: Nocturne and Renekton.



The one you liked the skillset more.

If you liked both about the same choose according with the role(s) each takes. Nocturne - jungler, assassin  Renekton - Top, brawler

If it's still a draw... Coin toss!


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2012)

Sailor V said:


> The answer is, and always will be, Karthus.
> 
> Anyways, I just started playing this game again. If anyone wants to add me I'm vile on NA.


Friend request sent! 

I'm DarthRN on NA. Although I have been playing on EUE and EUW lately.


Xrdv said:


> yes its possible to change the speed the camera moves when you move the mouse to the sides. It's something like "mouse camera speed" IIRC, dont remember wich submenu it's on.



It honestly seems like he's just trying to find something to be disappointed with in the game by complaining about controls and camera speed, while not taking the time to click on the in game menu and check the options to find that nearly everything is customizable.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

The problem is I like them both.

Renekton looks really cool and I just cant get enough of his smiling alligator face. He's a top contender for trolling. 

Nocturne is a jungler!!?? Didnt even realize that lol. I love Nocturne since he's pretty easy to use I guess. And his ultimate spell is my alias in CounterStrike since 99'. 

How about Talon? Is he overpowered too? And Karthus?


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The problem is I like them both.
> 
> Renekton looks really cool and I just cant get enough of his smiling alligator face. He's a top contender for trolling.
> 
> ...



Talon isn't overpowered. He's a popular counterpick against squisher AP mids as once he hits six he can usually combo them for roughly 80% of their max health. 

I've always felt that Karthus has been overpowered considering his global high damage ult. Can gank a lane from his fountain just by pressing R.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, Bots now have skins


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

:rofl bots got skins? :rofl

did they increase soraka's size/height? i don't remember her being this tall zoomed in xD


----------



## Grep (Sep 27, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> Just had my worst match ever. I was Jax solotop against a really good Jayce. I literally had no chance. Everytime I wanted to go in for last hitting he simply autoattacked me from range so I had to go back. Midgame then I was able to handle Jayce (even though I had 1-4 stats) but we were loosing nonetheless.
> Does someone have tips against a setup like this one? I really felt completely useless.





Gogeta said:


> Hello everyone, i am posting here for the last time, so i am going to ask a few questions if you don't mind. If you do, please ignore this post. Thank you :3
> 
> 1. Can Rengar beat Jax? I was in a lane with Jax and 1 vs 1 i was getting beat but by harassing him with Bola Strike ASAP i was able to  eventually get him to even 60 pct HP. However, i am not very sure on whether to level up bola strike or battle roar first. (Harass or Armor/MR)
> 
> ...



Both of you were unlucky (or stupid in case of ranked) to have to play against each of your hardest counters. 

Jayce and Rengar are stupid right now. And Riot is buffing Rengar even further, it is just retarded. 

Against Jax just farm farm farm and wait for a Gank to come. Fight off of your own tower and use his stupidly OP ability to wave clear with W. Jax will either play it passive and likely lose CS or get stupid and try to dive you on tower, in which case your ult and healbait can pretty handily ensure you win. Abuse Rengars mechanics while you still can. 

As Jax against Jayce... uh. Fuck. A good Jayce is fucking retarded. He has probably the single best poke ability in the game, early on it does comparable damage to a decently fed AP Nid spear at max range and it can hit AoE and is much harder to avoid. And even when fighting 1v1 he is really strong. His E hits so hard and with any jungle with decent CC (or a roaming Mid with CC like Morgana or something) you are pretty much guaranteed a kill with the knockback added to the mix. Jax gets stupid though almost no matter what happens. Jax with just tri force, cutlass, and revolver can fairly easily 1v1 many champs even if they have a strong advantage. But Jayce will excel because he allows you to easily run a poke comp while still being completely viable if the enemy team initiates before ample poke can be applied. 

Just play Yorick if you can, which is basically the easiest way to gain elo as top lane anyways. Only viable counter is Chogath but nobody sub 2k seems to ever realize this.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 28, 2012)

Is there a good site where one can learn what champs counter what and how to play against certain champs etc.? You know general tips to play.

I'm only lvl 17 at the moment, but while I've been learning how play the champs I've bought, what items to buy and stuff like that. 
I've never really payed attention to what I should be expecting from certain champs and how to react when I am against a certain champ.

I know it's not really an issue or something you need to be good at at low levels, but I thought it would be good to get some knowledge.


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2012)

Imo picking a champion you're good at is better than picking a champ you've no experience with, but who 'counters' the other one


That being said, there are some guides for champs that accurately describe matchups they can face and how to handle them, like this Riven guide for example:


There are also sites like  that just straight up give you supposed counters for champions and nothing else (though it should be noted, these are voted on and thus purely popular opinion and might be incorrect)

But the best way to know how champs work and what to do against them, is just play them yourself. Always try every champ in every free week if you can. This'll teach you their strengths and weaknesses and in doing so, how to play against them.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah you're right, just though I might as well educate myself a little about different champions.
But I guess the best way is to try them all out. Thank's for the links.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2012)

So how much have you guys spent on this game?

I'm at roughly 550 dollars at the moment.


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn Darth!:amazed Is there any skin you don't have!? 

I'm just at 30€, just put the money to buy some more rune pages and support the game. 
Had what was left of those RT + Xmas bonus hanging around for ages and end up buying the Arcade Sona skin recently.



Muk said:


> did they increase soraka's size/height? i don't remember her being this tall zoomed in xD


They changed the artwork on Soraka although I think they will scale her down. That bitch is huge right now


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Damn Darth!:amazed Is there any skin you don't have!?
> 
> I'm just at 30€, just put the money to buy some more rune pages and support the game.
> Had what was left of those RT + Xmas bonus hanging around for ages and end up buying the Arcade Sona skin recently.
> ...



I probably have almost a hundred skins. Only four legendary skins though. Unless you count Mecha Kha'Zix which is 1350 on it's own, so it's like a semi-legendary skin I guess.

Recently won a Riot sponsored Amateur tournament. The finals were streamed and casted and the winners get 50$ RP and the Triumphant Ryze skin. 

My second tournament win and so far I'm two for two.


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 30, 2012)

Darth said:


> I probably have almost a hundred skins. Only four legendary skins though. Unless you count Mecha Kha'Zix which is 1350 on it's own, so it's like a semi-legendary skin I guess.
> 
> Recently won a Riot sponsored Amateur tournament. The finals were streamed and casted and the winners get 50$ RP and the Triumphant Ryze skin.
> 
> My second tournament win and so far I'm two for two.


Just checked the last game of the finals but will watch the others.

In the mean time congratulations!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Just checked the last game of the finals but will watch the others.
> 
> In the mean time congratulations!  Keep up the good work.



Thanks man! I appreciate it. The whole thing was pretty exciting and my team was cool. 

I recommend looking for clans and public tournaments as the experience is most definitely worth it if you have the time and are fairly confident in your abilities.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion khazix is a little fucker. Anybody who picks him will be relegated to Teemo's corner along with  that jerk off heirmdinger


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2012)

>Enemy team picks Kha'zix and Rengar
>I pick Lee Sin


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I have come to the conclusion khazix is a little fucker. Anybody who picks him will be relegated to Teemo's corner along with  that jerk off heirmdinger



But he's so fun!


----------



## Grep (Oct 2, 2012)

Well as far as counters and playing the game in general there are really a few routes to go. 

You can play anything and everything and try to learn it all or just casually enjoy the game. This only works if you are REALLY good at learning tons of different things quickly, only a few people can play like this at high levels, most pros focus on one or two roles and ultimately prefer one. For casual play this is probably most fun. 

You could also just focus on one single champion. This isn't a bad thing to do when you FIRST start playing but is a bad idea cause if your champ is banned or picked by other team you are fucked. And you will never be able to counter unless you get lucky.

For more serious or ranked play you can focus on one role. You should be able to play at least 3-6 champs fairly well in that role. That way you can always play something unless you get REALLY unlucky and all bans are directed at your role which is just never going to happen. 

Top lane tends to be one of the more counter heavy lanes, in terms of both lane counters and counters to other roles. 

Cho'gath and maybe a few others have no actual counters, and there are some other champs that can always just play passively and do fine. There are also plenty of champs with no real hard counters that make it impossible to win.

People often get too into counters. When they are countered they don't play the lane differently and that is why they lose. In certain cases (and elos) you can actually win lane when people get overconfident about 'countering' you. Its important to remember it is a team game and even if you lose lane you can win the game. Additionally same champs can win later even if countered early on. As long as you play the situation properly and your jungle is helpful and plays well you can at least only slightly lose lane. 

If you can counter your lane AND be viable mid-late game and in teamfights that is the best option, countering just the counter isn't always a good idea. Thats really why Yorick is OP and should always be banned. He has only one real counter in Chogath and he can still play and farm just fine, he just can't be as aggressive. But he does well into mid and late game and his ult on AD carry is amazing and can single highhandedly win fights. Some champs like Volibear or Garen can do really well against plenty of champs early on but aren't the best option because they are useless late game (Garen more so than Volibear of course). So yeah. If you tell me what role you like to play I can tell you some good champs to learn and when to pick them over others. PM me if you want.


----------



## very bored (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not really new to this game, but I'm starting to play more seriously.  Do you have any tips for supports?  I usually play as Soraka, but I'm trying to learn Sona.  I'm level 27, and I'm starting to see the stupidity I always hear level 30's complain about


----------



## Grep (Oct 3, 2012)

very bored said:


> I'm not really new to this game, but I'm starting to play more seriously.  Do you have any tips for supports?  I usually play as Soraka, but I'm trying to learn Sona.  I'm level 27, and I'm starting to see the stupidity I always hear level 30's complain about



Really not any different than playing Soraka. Wards, GP10s, aura items normal shit. Both Soraka and Sona can be built with some AP if you want to help more with damage, not a bad idea in soloq. Sona especially can do a ton of damage. I really only like playing Blitz because otherwise I feel like my AD never does anything and I am basically incapable of making plays. But with blitz you can really carry the lane.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in the midst of a massive normal solo queue losing streak.

Lost like 17 of my last 20 games. The problem is I don't play carries much so the majority of games, I will either go solo top, jungler, or bottom support. I will do well in my games, definitely not feeding (14/2/8 as solo top Garen and 9/3/16 as jungle Cho) and still lose.

Am I doomed to these cycles if I don't play carry in solo queue?


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 3, 2012)

Gangnam Style xD


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> I'm in the midst of a massive normal solo queue losing streak.
> 
> Lost like 17 of my last 20 games. The problem is I don't play carries much so the majority of games, I will either go solo top, jungler, or bottom support. I will do well in my games, definitely not feeding (14/2/8 as solo top Garen and 9/3/16 as jungle Cho) and still lose.
> 
> Am I doomed to these cycles if I don't play carry in solo queue?



More or less yeah. If you dont mind my asking, what elo are you? Its difficult to support and win at lower elo. Most people's advice is to play snowbally hard carries and to roam a lot and have good map presence. Once you get to 1400-1500 you'll find it much easier to win as a support or tank/utility jungler.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

World championships season 2 finals playoffs start in less than 15 minutes motherfuckers!


ARE YOU PSYCHED


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't think they are ever going to start.

Is is my stream just borked.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Riot was late at picking up Invictus Gaming from the hotel lol



so they're starting the show a bit later (though they haven't said how much later >.> )


it's not you


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally it starts xD


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 4, 2012)

Didi said:


> World championships season 2 finals playoffs start in less than 15 minutes motherfuckers!
> 
> 
> ARE YOU PSYCHED



Watching it right now. good comeback from AZF.


----------



## eHav (Oct 4, 2012)

it was really impressive, but still, late game AZF could just keep shen pushing all day and push objectives, and force ig into teamfights of their choosing. that push to the mid inhib won them the game imo


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

I saw that they have a pretty strict schedule for matches, especially today.  Anyone know how they plan to resolve ties for the two advancing teams?

Since usually you have wins of 2-2-1-1 or 3-2-1-0, but sometimes you get a 3-1-1-1 or 2-2-2-0.  They did this screwy round robbin thing in SC:BW back in the day.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

They actually just explained that before this game


With a new round robin with the 3 tied teams

if that ties again, round robin again and again and again until those fuckers stop tieing lol


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Didi said:


> They actually just explained that before this game
> 
> 
> With a new round robin with the 3 tied teams
> ...



Cool.  We didn't get them a lot in Starcraft, but they were always fun to watch.  Especially when they would go like 3 bonus rounds.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

lol azubu op


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Heh


Imagine how good Azubu Frost would be


*Spoiler*: __ 



if they actually had a good AD carry instead of gunwoong


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Man, SK Gaming's pick is a list of 4 of my most hated BS champs.  Shen, Ezreal, Lux and *Jayce*.

Oh OP as fuck Jayce, I hate you so much.

Hope they lose.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

Wooooow... CLG! Epic finish!


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

HOLY SHIT DAT FINISH


I jumped out of my chair


goddamn that was exciting


made me remember the base race in the s1 finals, was also epic


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Didi said:


> HOLY SHIT DAT FINISH
> 
> 
> I jumped out of my chair
> ...



Fuck, missed it driving home from class.  Now gotta go rewatch it.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Fuck, missed it driving home from class.  Now gotta go rewatch it.


Watch it in slow motion :ho


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Didi said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> Imagine how good Azubu Frost would be
> ...



Whoa. Hey.


Woong is one of their most celebrated players. 

Also, FUCK YEAH CLG. DOUBLELIFT WITH THE PLAYS. 

Screw Frost. Hope CLG wrecks their faces.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Jax, Balanced


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Jax, Balanced



Just as balanced as Olaf IMO. 

He's just outplaying Voyboy is all. Don't hate bro.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Whoa. Hey.
> 
> 
> Woong is one of their most celebrated players.
> ...



Naaaa

RapidStar and MadLife are where it's at, the mvp's
Shy and CloudTemplar are pretty cool as well

But I don't think Woong is that good (as AD carry)
Just look at their game against iG, he almost cost them the game with his poor play, getting caught out so so many times
but that's just my 2 cents, you're free to think otherwise ofc




But yeah, I don't wanna see CLG go, so I hope SK wins against iG so we get another round robin and then CLG can win that and still go on. :3


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Just as balanced as Olaf IMO.
> 
> He's just outplaying Voyboy is all. Don't hate bro.



Yep, 2v1 Olaf and Mundo at the same time, that's all it was.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yep, 2v1 Olaf and Mundo at the same time, that's all it was.



Outplayed son. 

Jax is far more balanced than he was in any of his previous versions.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Awww



bye CLG prime and SK


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

GG CLG NA. You were my favorites to win. But you got stomped by Frost and IG. 

A sad day indeed. 

SK, I'm less sad about. Ara and YellowStar too heavy to carry. I feel bad for Kev1n and Oce. 

Lets hope CLG EU, TSM, and Dig fare better!


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

korean teams too strong
rofl
should just be frost vs blaze
too bad blaze isnt in


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn good games from IG and AZF.

Dominating the group uncontested.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn commies.


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Damn commies.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygQvB6OjHOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

fucking azubu
was rooting for them from the start
my friends made fun of my frost icon on lol
also im currently sitting at 1205 elo. got up to like 1240. i mainly play ad. usually my support is fine. the problem is always top lane. oh top lane. but whenever i go top the ad fails too


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

M5 vs Invictus Gaming... prolly gonna go to M5. Though in a way this is probably the most interesting opponent they could've gotten, since iG can throw out crazy unsuspected shit and they have no experience against eachother. Still think M5 will take it, but who knows?

TSM vs Azubu Frost... damn that's a big match! I think this can go either way, though Frost looks to have the slight upper hand.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

Was at 1461. Dropped down to 1260. Made it back up to 1350 today. 

Will definitely get back to 1400 before the weekend is over. 

GO CLG EU! THEY'RE MY ICON ON THE CLIENT FOR A REASON!


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

Azubu is going to eat TSM. Ban OP Jayce and take vlad. GG Dyrus
Too bad it isn't Cpt Jack. He'd shit on Chaox. What happened to Blaze anyways?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2012)

I just want CLG.eu to play already


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

Haven't paid much attention to them.
Is Froggen as good as people say?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2012)

Definitely.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes. Yes he is.

But don't be too betrayed by the numerous Froggen fanboys; the rest of the team is just as amazing.


And fuck yeah, finally, CLG.EU time. My favourite team since a long time now. <3


(also, gotta support a EU team ofc, fuck murica, fuck asia, eu da best )


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

holy shit froggens farm


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> holy shit froggens farm


Yeah, he is famous for this


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

280 cs 28 minutes in.
rofl.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

Dignitas trying to bring back the roam meta

silly americans, this is end of season 2, not halfway season 1



*Spoiler*: __ 



and it didn't work last time for you either






but fuck yeah, cold hard calculated patient dominance from clg.eu


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

CLG EU stomps Dig as I predicted. 

Watch them win this tournament. I'd bet all my rep on it. Guys are on fire!


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

that taric roam
scarra had no farm

gg froggen













azubu will still win.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> that taric roam
> scarra had no farm
> 
> gg froggen
> ...



Blaze > Frost and CLG EU is out for a vengeance. 

If all else fails and TSM and CLG EU fail me, I can always count on M5 to win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2012)

ITT: darth racist against azns


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

WAD said:


> ITT: darth racist against azns



Half asian myself. I feel entitled to be racist.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

jayce so fucking op


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2012)

darth eb on skype or something tomorrow so we can talk about finals live


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2012)

haha alright. i'll be on. 

Honestly guys, I root for the teams I know. I just don't know anything about Azubu, Invictus, Taipei, and Saigon. I've watched personal streams for the members of CLG NA, CLG EU, Dignitas, TSM and M5. I've seen them scrim vs other teams while listening to their voice chat, and i've seen them perform in tournaments. I know the teams and I know the players and so of course I'd root for them and against foreign teams.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

I am rooting for the asian teams. Because I always root for the underdog :ho xD


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I am rooting for the asian teams. Because I always root for the underdog :ho xD



Underdog and Asian... Does not compute!  (ok maybe the saigon jokers)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2012)

Championship Riven

Victorious Janna


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Underdog and Asian... Does not compute!  (ok maybe the saigon jokers)


You are right. Asians are the one eating the under*dogs* 

Skins look great. But I won't get to 1500 elo in time to get the Janna skin


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2012)

ugh

fuck these times

I am now seriously tired

should prolly go to sleep


fucking almost 4:30 AM already, still 3 games to go, I'll just watch the VODs


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

It's almost 5am but I have to see the Katarina game xD She is incredibly strong if fed and if the enemy lacks much (strong) CC.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 4, 2012)

Xrdv said:


> Underdog and Asian... Does not compute!  (ok maybe the saigon jokers)



saigon just stomped dig. and im putting money that they will stomp CLG too. we all know this was coming. MOBA and RTS are asian esports. i doubt you can name a game from those 2 genres that asian teams don't absolutely dominate in.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 4, 2012)

Dignitas is out already.  Ahh well.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 5, 2012)

Did I say that Froggen is famous for his farming? Well yeah, 300 CS in ~ 23 minutes xD


----------



## Didi (Oct 5, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> saigon just stomped dig. and im putting money that they will stomp CLG too. we all know this was coming. MOBA and RTS are asian esports. i doubt you can name a game from those 2 genres that asian teams don't absolutely dominate in.



So, I think you're obligated to give us your money now.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 5, 2012)

money in the bank


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 5, 2012)

I need some suggestions on a 6300 IP champ.

I'm pretty bad at AP/AD carries so my playstyle falls along the line of bruisers, support or junglers.

Bruisers/Tanks - Garen, Malphite, Nunu
Support - Blitzcrank, Soraka, Taric
Jungle - Amumu, Malphite, Jax


----------



## Cronos (Oct 5, 2012)

leona         .


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2012)

This is the match worth watching.

Also, GP10 items are silly.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This is the match worth watching.
> 
> Also, GP10 items are silly.



they're not silly.

mathematically, they're awesome.

*TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM*


----------



## Cronos (Oct 5, 2012)

idk man, idk


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> they're not silly.
> 
> mathematically, they're awesome.
> 
> *TSMTSMTSMTSMTSMTSM*



That's why they are silly.

Buy GP10

Fail miserably all early-mid game.

Win anyhow.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 5, 2012)

This takes forever...


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> This takes forever...



The glare on TSM's and Azubu's monitors could ruin the feel of the game. 

Outdoor stadiums sound intimidating.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm surprised at how so few people play league from nf


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Cronos said:


> i'm surprised at how so few people play league from nf



I'm sure you could find at least 50 players that are also members on this forum. 

Unfortunately, not all of them post in this thread.

ONE HOUR UNTIL CLG EU PLAYS. THEY'RE MY LAST HOPE IN THIS TOURNAMENT.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm fine with asians taking it, work ethic and whatnot they deserve it the most


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

stream die for anyone else?


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 6, 2012)

They lost teh Internetz at the tournament!


----------



## Rain (Oct 6, 2012)

Stream derped.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

haha the entire internet at an event that large died. 

how does that happen?


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

s2secretsgg.docx


turns out the plan was to ddos when losing


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

stream's back up 

Game hasn't started up again yet though. They might have to remake.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2012)

that diana set is rly good :33


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks! That Ezreal sig is pretty sick as well.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, that game was epic.

And I am always happy for a third set.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Classic CLG.EU. They always have the best comebacks.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

I think this was the first quarterfinal where it actually went to game three. 

FUCK YEAH CLG EU.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, all the others were 2-0.


Fuck yeah, I loved their reactions in the replays, especially Froggen, he seems like such a calm kid and then he's screaming KILL HIM KILL HIM KILL HIM RAAAAAAAUUUUUUGH


and yellowpete always so stoic lol


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah, all the others were 2-0.
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah, I loved their reactions in the replays, especially Froggen, he seems like such a calm kid and then he's screaming KILL HIM KILL HIM KILL HIM RAAAAAAAUUUUUUGH
> ...



Yeah, during that team fight I heard him say "KILL THEM ALL RAAAAAAAAAAGKHJAKFHAKG"



Looking forward to Game 3. Asians are so fast paced it's not even funny. Their late game on the other hand just isn't up to par.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't tell me stream crashed again... on the last team fight of a 55+ minute game........


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

THIS FUCKING QUARTERFINAL WILL NEVER END.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

OMG THE FINAL TEAM FIGHT THE STREAM DIES


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

AWARD CLG THE WIN


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

40 minutes without a kill.
Teamfight starts.
Stream goes down.
... ... ...
No words.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

ON THE NEXT EPISODE OF DRAGON BALL Z, WILL THE WARD EVER DIE, WILL JANNA EVER GET ITEMS,....WILL THE GAME EVER END?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> AWARD CLG THE WIN


To be fair, CLG was about to lose game 2 before the first crash. So I guess it's WE turn to catch a break. But then again CLG might have just stalled "the first" game 2 as well. We will never know.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

MOST EXCITING GAME EVER

10/10 WOULD WATCH AGAIN





....




OH WAIT


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qGInBV-UQjY[/YOUTUBE]

Holy fucking shit. The timing for this is obscene.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> MOST EXCITING GAME EVER
> 
> 10/10 WOULD WATCH AGAIN
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]qGInBV-UQjY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy fucking shit. The timing for this is obscene.


I remember him saying he was gonna retire if they didn't win S2 a long while back. Guess he is following through what he said. Very sad to see him go. I'm a big TSM fan and Regi in particular always put on a good show, whether be it bad press or just the good laughs.

I think Xpecial should go mid and recruit Nhat Nguyen as support and have the general be their primary shot caller, or even Xpecial.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

Stream down again?


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Internet goes out three times in one set. 

No words.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

They shouldn't play again today. Go home, rest and play again tomorrow. This isn't fair on the contestants and gives more time for the hosts to fix the situation ASAP, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> They shouldn't play again today. Go home, rest and play again tomorrow. This isn't fair on the contestants and gives more time for the hosts to fix the situation ASAP, this is ridiculous.



Unfortunately, I think today is the last day for this tournament because the grand finals are being held next week. But I agree, they should at least try and reserve the venue tomorrow if something like this happens again to fix all their problems.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be so sad if clg.eu now loses this


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Unfortunately, I think today is the last day for this tournament because the grand finals are being held next week. But I agree, they should at least try and reserve the venue tomorrow if something like this happens again to fix all their problems.



What about the semi finals?


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> I'll be so sad if clg.eu now loses this



so sad.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What about the semi finals?



Scheduled for today as well, they probably didn't expect for this set to last as long as it is.

Now I just realized something, whoever wins this set will have to play again later tonight... against AZUBU Frost. Poor guys.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Scheduled for today as well, they probably didn't expect for this set to last as long as it is.
> 
> Now I just realized something, whoever wins this set will have to play again later tonight... against AZUBU Frost. Poor guys.



Oh lawd.

I'm sleepy it's 2:15am here, I wanna see the Azubu Frost game do you think I should sleep a bit?

Did the stream go down again lol?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

They should definitely reschedule and allow free entry to the venue if it wasn't already. Cause apparently this is not happening today haha.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah the internet at the venue died again. Stream broke. Forums broke. Reddit actually overloaded. 

I don't know what's going on anymore. 

Someone comfort me.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

gg riot broke the internet


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

Steins Gate is opened.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

This is a fiasco.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 6, 2012)

Darth said:


> Someone comfort me.


Everything will be fine... *pat*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really! The world is ending and we're all going to die


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

Are we ever gonna get the stream back

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2012)

The Lakers are obviously stealing the wi-fi.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuck this. Going bed.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

I bet those players are hungry.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you guys know if semis still going to happen today?


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Do you guys know if semis still going to happen today?



Ton of people on reddit, irc, and forums are saying it's going to be delayed for tomorrow.

No actual source was given, and no official statement has been made as of yet. Some people are saying it's DDOS's, some are saying it's networking hardware. Some are saying it's the ISP. 

I have no fucking idea man.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2012)

I  just want to watch M5 match ffs.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I  just want to watch M5 match ffs.



I just want to watch the CLG EU match ffs.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

"Leaguepedia @Leaguepedia
Issues were caused by large scale DDoS. They are switching out the networking hardware now. #LoLWorlds"
"Stephen Ellis @CLGsnoopeh
Please don't bash Riot, they don't run the internet - they are doing everything in their power to get this underway - sit tight guys."
"LeaguepediaLive@LeaguepediaLive
@Magic_Mikey Official word will come from our people at the event. They will announce it on @Leaguepedia"
"Leaguepedia @Leaguepedia
Straight from Riot. They are trying to resume the game. If it crashes again then they will continue the tourn. next week from a diff venue."


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

own3d is up.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

4th remake lets go.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YmS_VDvMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 6, 2012)

They are leaving


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2012)

>ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SHORTLY


welp, in b4 I spent 8 hours watching LOL for nothing except being tired tomorrow
or rather today, since it's already past 5 AM now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2012)

un fucking believable

CLG.eu would have won too if they stopped playing  so pussymode in that 3rd game


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> >ANNOUNCEMENT COMING SHORTLY
> 
> 
> welp, in b4 I spent 8 hours watching LOL for nothing except being tired tomorrow
> or rather today, since it's already past 5 AM now


Sigh... 

Really shitty tournament day from Riot. I expected a lot better. 


WAD said:


> un fucking believable
> 
> CLG.eu would have won too if they stopped playing  so pussymode in that 3rd game



Yeah they could have ended that game at any moment. 

So disappointing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> I expected a lot better.
> (



Why?  This isnt stracraft 2 or dota. This is lol. The lower your expectations the better you will feel.

I supposed at least being able to finish the god damn games wouldnt be too much to ask for.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 7, 2012)

Well at least the attendees got free pizza, championship riven skin, $25 rp, teemo/rammus hat and a ticket refund.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Well at least the attendees got free pizza, championship riven skin, $25 rp, teemo/rammus hat and a ticket refund.



dat compensation.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 7, 2012)

The service attack thing was kind of disappointing.  Not sure why riot didn't setup a local server to run off of.  That's just poor planning.

As for the cheating, I expected it to happen,  there have been similar issues in ESports tournaments before, and it has taken them a while to really figure out a configuration that would keep the integrity of the match while letting the spectators see the players/game.  And even the good setups in like Korea still have flaws.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjYEL7N6kxA[/YOUTUBE]
LOL JK


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2012)

got to 1273
working my way up
considering i was at 600 elo at one point this is happy time


----------



## Didi (Oct 8, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjYEL7N6kxA[/YOUTUBE]
> LOL JK



Hahahah oh wow


----------



## Cronos (Oct 8, 2012)

herp derp regi


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 8, 2012)

Due to the nothing happenning for so long during game 3 when something did happen servers were not prepared and went down 

A pity really, me and some mates were looking forward to seeing the M5 game.


----------



## Rios (Oct 8, 2012)

Valve should teach Riot a thing or two about being professional.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2012)

1287
one away from 1300


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn, Elo Hell is more real than I thought.

Started doing ranked, and was around 1260 when I was done with placements, now I'm 10-something.

I waited in till nearly 350 wins before doing ranked, and I am playing with cavemen since everyone seemingly just turned level 30. It's quite frustrating, I'm pretty sure I'll get out of it anyway, but as of now my normal games are a lot more competitive than my ranked .


Hasnt even been 10 games yet, but I can see how someone can get a really bad hand .


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2012)

Some people say it doesn't exist because there are bad people at every elo.
Well yeah, but the difference between 1300 and 900 is the fact that no one in the 900 elo has anything in their vocabulary that isn't toxic for a game.

Got to 1298


----------



## Payapaya (Oct 8, 2012)

Fear the ELO.  At 1400 atm and I don't plan to play anymore rank games for awhile.  I use to be at 1500+ but a massive losing streak changed that.  It also broke my spirit to play ranked games. 

Been practicing Syndra some.  She's pretty good once you get the hang of it.  Though she won't replace Anivia.  I love that bird. 

I have been playing some Sona and Kayle as support.  I would play blitz but he is literally banned every game.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 9, 2012)

> I know a lot of you have been asking about the format of the WE/CLG matches. As an update, they?ll be playing a fresh best of 3 match to determine which team proceeds to the Semifinals.
> 
> Given the unique circumstances that impacted the games on Saturday, and the event delay/change of venue, we?ve decided that in this specific instance, a new match is the best course to ensure a fair outcome. Both teams were informed and on board with this decision, and they are preparing accordingly.






> The conclusion of the playoffs will take place on wednesday the 10th, starting at 5:00 pm pacific time. We?re going to be broadcasting from the same venue our world finals are taking place, the galen center, and the players will be competing in a backstage area while we set up the main stage for saturday. Players will be separated with no visibility of the opposing team. Due to the quick turnaround, we unfortunately won?t be hosting a live audience.




there you go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2012)

Let's go CLG.eu!


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 11, 2012)

Decision about the whole cheating business:
link-   


Hi everyone,

We’ve completed a comprehensive investigation of all alleged incidents of players looking at the venue screen at the World Playoffs. Our full rulings are posted by bitingpig below, but here’s the tl;dr:

We evaluated these cases based on intent, severity and tangible impact to the course of the game. Based on our investigation, the Azubu Frost incident is the only one where we determined there to be tangible impact – we believe other members of AzF modified their gameplay (level 1 ping and Jayce brush check) based upon the information gained. We don’t believe, however, that these actions decided the winner of the game.

Per our rules we are issuing a fine of $30,000* for unsportsmanlike conduct. Proceeds will go to our charity program in Korea.

Here are summaries of our findings on the other incidents:



•Quarterfinal #4, Game 3 (CLG.EU v. Team WE) at 19:24 on the game clock – WE WeiXiao looked up at the venue screen. Practical benefits to Team WE were limited - Corki’s moves after WeiXiao’s look would have been logical, whether he saw Sona’s position on the venue screens or not. We have determined this to be unsportsmanlike and have issued a warning.
•Group Stage A (IG v. SK) at 13:00 on the game clock – iG Zz1tai looked over his right shoulder at the screens. From our analysis, there was no material impact to the game. We have determined this to be unsportsmanlike and have issued a warning.
•Quarterfinal #3, (restarted) Game 1 (AZF v. TSM) during game pause – TSM Dyrus turned his head to determine whether it was feasible to see the minimap screens from the stage. TSM obtained no direct meaningful benefits from Dyrus’ action as the game was restarted, but we have issued a warning.
•Quarterfinal #2, Game 1 (TPA v. NaJin Sword) at 4:11 on the game clock - TPA Stanley briefly looked to his left, then looked forward and adjusted his monitor. We’ve determined he was responding to glare issues. The position of all five players of NaJin Sword was already visible to TPA at this time. While Stanley violated the referee’s instructions to look forward at all times, there was no unsportsmanlike conduct.

*20% of current tournament winnings.

We take this stuff seriously. Our rules on sportsmanlike conduct are clearly communicated to competitors, and our decisions here are based on those rules. More importantly, this sort of behavior shouldn’t have been possible in the first place, and we recognize that and have taken steps to ensure it doesn’t happen in the future.
---------------------------------------------------

Seens pretty fair IMHO


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2012)

fair and pointless. if azubu win it all they get 1 mil minus 30k. they should have made it 20% of their total winnings. 

CLG and M5 lost. Asian vs Asian final. 

I've lost all will to care.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 11, 2012)

i don't get why everyone's panties are in a bunch, asians have a better work environment, committed more than everyone else so they are better overall, no reason to get butthurt over it, they just better and that's that


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah it's not like I'm upset or mad.

I'm just indifferent.

I don't know the asian teams nearly as well as I know the European or american teams. that's all. Was rooting for a non asian team to win.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Dir8LdxFY&amp;list=UUVsdP3olDL4XKqmSVWpdCMA&amp;index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
Almost makes me want to play Dominion, almost.


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2012)

learning to play heimerding

he's so strange to play xD

still fun champ


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 12, 2012)

Morde es #1 never die! br br!!!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 13, 2012)

people bitching about that one "cheating" incident with AF, like TSM had ANY chance against them. well sorry to burst your bubble but they had zero chance. nadda, zippo, zilch, none. so stop crying and enjoy the all asian final.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> people bitching about that one "cheating" incident with AF, like TSM had ANY chance against them. well sorry to burst your bubble but they had zero chance. nadda, zippo, zilch, none. so stop crying and enjoy the all asian final.



...but that doesn't make cheating okay


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Morde es #1 never die! br br!!!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYKnnCNzMKE[/YOUTUBE]

:ho

Just got Riven, fun to play


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2012)

add me if u want
username: elgalil


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, LoL Allstars Teams XD

CLG Voyboy
M5 Diamond
SK ocelote
TSM Chaox
CLG EU Krepo
*vs*
NJ SWD MaKNooN
iG IlluSioN
d scarra
WE Weixiao
SAJ Junie


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> people bitching about that one "cheating" incident with AF, like TSM had ANY chance against them. well sorry to burst your bubble but they had zero chance. nadda, zippo, zilch, none. so stop crying and enjoy the all asian final.


I disagree. Both matches were close and the set could have gone either way. I sense a hater in the house. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYKnnCNzMKE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :ho
> 
> Just got Riven, fun to play



Riven's hella awesome. Anyone watching the all star match?


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 13, 2012)

Darth said:


> Riven's hella awesome. Anyone watching the all star match?


Yeah, it's a good time killer :ho



> CLG Voyboy
> M5 Diamond
> SK ocelote
> TSM Chaox
> ...


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, that was fun


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2012)

kind of a stomp as blue team went tryhard and purple team just wanted to put on a show but watevs.

good god wat is riot thinking? dunkey and sivHD? wtf.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2012)

errrrrr guess im gonna watch it


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2012)

Great first game


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2012)

Karthus is hilariously broken.
Focus him? He kills you.
Don't focus him? He kills you faster.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 13, 2012)

Karthus was stupid strong in that match.


----------



## Savior (Oct 14, 2012)

What's a really noob friendly champion? My friend currently is playing Annie with mixed results. She says she likes Brand but imo he's not that easy to play..


----------



## Falconandeagle (Oct 14, 2012)

FKin awesome finals. TPA did it... YEA!! GO SEA!!


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 14, 2012)

Savior said:


> What's a really noob friendly champion? My friend currently is playing Annie with mixed results. She says she likes Brand but imo he's not that easy to play..



Warwick and Nunu are easy and cheap.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2012)

most noob friendly champ in the game is Darius. 

Also, Damn TPA somehow won a tournament nobody thought they were going to win. Wow what a final. Toyz mvp for sure.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 14, 2012)

There was alot of hype for AF but it was nice to see TPA pull out a win in the end (was rooting for them also).

AF kept getting wreaked early game


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 14, 2012)

Darth said:


> most noob friendly champ in the game is Darius.
> 
> Also, Damn TPA somehow won a tournament nobody thought they were going to win. Wow what a final. Toyz mvp for sure.



Lilballz or Mistake for MVP. They don't show up in the stat sheet but they control the game. Ballz for his jungling pressure and Mistake for being the signal caller.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2012)

Won all 5 ranked games I played today. Feeling pretty good about it. Only 63 elo away from gold!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2012)

Savior said:


> What's a really noob friendly champion? My friend currently is playing Annie with mixed results. She says she likes Brand but imo he's not that easy to play..



prob just not used to playing mage champs. I dont think it really matters what champs someone plays first (except ones that are heavily jungle based, for obvious reasons).


----------



## Savior (Oct 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> prob just not used to playing mage champs. I dont think it really matters what champs someone plays first (except ones that are heavily jungle based, for obvious reasons).



Yeah her complaint is that she can dmg them but hardly ever get kills. I'm thinking maybe an AD would be best for now.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 16, 2012)

Playing support in Solo Queue = Most Thankless Role

I play Blitz and you get bitched at for missing a grab when AP Mid loses to his lane opponent by like 150 CS.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2012)

Savior said:


> Yeah her complaint is that she can dmg them but hardly ever get kills. I'm thinking maybe an AD would be best for now.


have her play ashe/miss fortune/caitlyn as they are literally the easiest ad carries i can think if that a beginner would like. Graves Sivir and Teemo are also pretty simple and fun.


roninmedia said:


> Playing support in Solo Queue = Most Thankless Role
> 
> I play Blitz and you get bitched at for missing a grab when AP Mid loses to his lane opponent by like 150 CS.



Its nearly impossible to gain elo by exclusively playing support as you generally dont have a big eniugh impact on the game. If you have to though, Sona Keona Alistar and Blitzcrank all have a large teamfight presence and can win games for their team by making late game plays. Morgana and Lux as support also have decent presence.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> Playing support in Solo Queue = Most Thankless Role
> 
> I play Blitz and you get bitched at for missing a grab when AP Mid loses to his lane opponent by like 150 CS.



Try playing jungle. It's your job to win all three lanes, ward every inch of the map, counter gank no matter where you are on the map, bail laners out of fail engagements, even if you're on the opposite side of the map (for instance, level 5 Nunu decides he can take on level 6 Darius up top and you're doing red buff), gank as much as the other jungler no matter if your lanes are permanently pushed to the enemy tower, and always give kills to the laners, even though jungle has the least amount of farm and is forced to spend hundreds of gold on wards because your laners don't think it's their job to ward their bushes.

That's just the tip of the iceburg. Pro tip: Never use Lee Sin because then people will think you're so godly they don't even help when you're in their lane ganking.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 16, 2012)

Support can actually carry the game much more than people think.

I've played a lot of bot lane and to be honest, most of the playmaking resides on the support. There's so much more to it than people think. 

Wards are extremely helpful, light up that map, map awareness wins games. Even if you have to delay your Shurelia's/Aegis/etc. etc.

Time baron, dragon, blue/red buffs, hell, even time enemy wards. Be more vocal. Be not only the 'support for your AD carry', but the 'moral support'. It is also incredibly easy to lead as a support and I find that people more often than not will adhere to the advice of the support player directing them ingame.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2012)

WAD said:


> Support can actually carry the game much more than people think.
> 
> I've played a lot of bot lane and to be honest, most of the playmaking resides on the support. There's so much more to it than people think.
> 
> ...



Can't stress this enough. The team with more wards wins. Period. Whenever I'm support I just use Nunu and run around the map with blood boil, always keeping all 4 buffs, baron, dragon, and all of the jungle entrances and exits warded. I get 2-3 GP5 and Boots 2 during the laning phase, then spend virtually all of my money on wards. Ageis is usually my big item entering late game, and if I get a ton of assists I'll get Shurelia's.

One could argue that getting more support items makes the rest of yor team stronger. However what I've found is that at low elos you don't lose most of the time because your team is too weak. You lose because everyone is too afraid to push down towers because they think they'll get ganked. Warding like I described above makes your team push like they're a pro Korean team.


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Try playing jungle. It's your job to win all three lanes, ward every inch of the map, counter gank no matter where you are on the map, bail laners out of fail engagements, even if you're on the opposite side of the map (for instance, level 5 Nunu decides he can take on level 6 Darius up top and you're doing red buff), gank as much as the other jungler no matter if your lanes are permanently pushed to the enemy tower, and always give kills to the laners, even though jungle has the least amount of farm and is forced to spend hundreds of gold on wards because your laners don't think it's their job to ward their bushes.
> 
> That's just the tip of the iceburg. *Pro tip: Never use Lee Sin because then people will think you're so godly they don't even help when you're in their lane ganking.*


lol what?


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2012)

Every time I've ever used Lee Sin, the laner of whatever lane I'm ganking won't even stop farming to help get a kill. I've never seen it with any other jungler but it happens every time I use Lee Sin. Then when I don't get the kill I'll get comments like, "Lol fail Lee Sin," or, "Lee Sin too stronk,"

Obviously it's just some weird coincidence (or conspiracy) that's exclusive to me, but I figured since I was already bitching, I may as well share my worst experience jungling.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't jungle. Not because I can't. Not because it isn't fun. But because idiots will lose lane and blame it on you. Even if you aren't there.

Mid gets killed at 6?
Noob jungler.


----------



## αce (Oct 16, 2012)

> Pro tip: Never use Lee Sin because then people will think you're so  godly they don't even help when you're in their lane ganking.



Fuck this is so true.
People think all Lee sins are godly. They don't even bother trying to help you gank.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2012)

I think the argument that a support can't carry a team is kind of poor. 

The ADC is like a baby, you just feed it - it doesn't require that much execution. Yes, the ADC does make plays, but a lot of it comes toward later game, after it has been fed (either through champs or creep). The support is the one who is making all the big plays in bot lane, and they're the ones with the most time to communicate with the team (something you should always do, the more you talk, the better - and this goes for any team game).

Wards also win games, but at low elo there are people who actually think buying wards are stupid. Those games are really the times when you have to stop your self from calling them idiots and say "ok, let's see if we can make something happen". I recently started doing ranked, and it felt like I was blasted back to caveman times when I realize all these super low elo guys don't ward or understand the importance of the opponents being MIA (Ie, falling into obvious traps).


Not to mention many supports like have very good CC, and initiation and disengagement is very important in team fights.



A good player is a good player, and it is a matter of time before they get out of a low elo (assuming they're as good as they think). But I do think supports have an advantage over ADCs, because they bring very subtle advantages to a team, and often times the things that separate the winning team from the losing team are small details.



Jungling is def the most least glorious position in solo q. Usually, you do not get enough of the credit for when the team wins, and often you'll get a ton of the blame if your team loses. People blame the jungler because they can't win their lanes, even when they are not being ganked themselves.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't play ranked yet just because I want more opportunities to expand my champion pool. The problem in normal games for me is its hard to communicate right on the spot. 

When I play support, i.e. Blitzcrank, not all my pokes are meant to be kills. Pokes early game are for harass. Like I played with an Ezreal who every time I rocket grabbed an opposing ADC, he arcane shifted straight into the creeps and chased like all the way to almost tower range. I harassed for them to back off a bit. Get your damn creep score up in the meantime. Instead, it's zOMG, why you no chase and help kill. 


I think people are too antsy to get kills. And no one buys wards except me the support.


I think I need to get more practice at playing AP/AD carries or play top more (which I do best).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2012)

Tell me a secret~


----------



## Darth (Oct 17, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> I don't play ranked yet just because I want more opportunities to expand my champion pool. The problem in normal games for me is its hard to communicate right on the spot.
> 
> When I play support, i.e. Blitzcrank, not all my pokes are meant to be kills. Pokes early game are for harass. Like I played with an Ezreal who every time I rocket grabbed an opposing ADC, he arcane shifted straight into the creeps and chased like all the way to almost tower range. I harassed for them to back off a bit. Get your damn creep score up in the meantime. Instead, it's zOMG, why you no chase and help kill.
> 
> ...



Believe it or not, even normal games haven an elo. If you play enough of them, and win consistently enough, you'll eventually start facing more skilled opponents and will play with more skilled teammates. 

Although Riot's matchmaking system for normal games is still atrocious, it does eventually start to show a difference at some point. 

I also don't recommend playing ranked until you have at least a thousand games under your belt. And can play at least three roles reasonably well. Champion pools usually don't matter unless you restrict yourself to champions that are always banned. There have been several top players who have reached ridiculously high elo's by only playing one or two champions. Summoners that come to mind are Zekent/Poppy, HotshotGG/Nidalee, Zakkers/Rumble, Misaya and Westdoor0204/Twisted Fate, Froggen/Anivia, Wickd/Irelia/Renekton, Voyboy/Olaf, Diamondprox/Lee Sin, Doublelift/Vayne. 

In fact, many professional players would tell you that the quickest way to gain elo is to completely master one or two champions and play them in every game.

Also, Well played Riot. Well played.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Believe it or not, even normal games haven an elo. If you play enough of them, and win consistently enough, you'll eventually start facing more skilled opponents and will play with more skilled teammates.
> 
> Although Riot's matchmaking system for normal games is still atrocious, it does eventually start to show a difference at some point.



I started playing ~3 months ago. For the first two months or so, I was floating between anywhere from +/- 3 games over a 50% winning percentage at Normal Games.

Then last month I hit a massive losing streak of 19/20 and I'm crawling back to a 50% win percent. Only 173 wins so very much still a tadpole.



Side note, anyone ever get stuck on a premade of nothing but Spanish speakers? Just had one those teams and where the only English response I got besides champion names was "why buy wards? we see them all."


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 17, 2012)

Morde es #1 never die, hue hue hue.

If you weren't racist against Brazilians before playing this game you will be after.


----------



## J peth (Oct 18, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Morde es #1 never die, hue hue hue.
> 
> If you weren't racist against Brazilians before playing this game you will be after.



And despise the name "shaco"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2012)

"Behold the might of the Shadow Isles."


----------



## Darth (Oct 18, 2012)

Elise looks awesome and the new Twisted Treeline looks sick!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2012)

Gonna do the Shadow Isles team with my friends from NF soon.

Yorick top, Karthus mid, Roaming Eve, Jungle Hecarim, Solo Bot Mordekaiser.

Gotta get it in before the nerfs, you know what I mean? 

EDIT: And we lost l0l


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 18, 2012)

Elise looks 50% like Broodmother and the new TT is meh... I don't care about this map!

But the skins are gorgeous 








Zombie Brand is so awesome but I don't play him and it will be legendary for sure... Haounted Maokai is awesome as well, I might buy it since his other skins bore me! TFs new skin could be awesome as well


----------



## Savior (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn last night I was chilling out since we were ahead on TT then next thing I know they win a teamfight and the game gets even. Almost lost in the end lol.
Draven has some decent dmg output.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2012)

Tristana.

GOAT.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bQp0n48umeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Did anyone hear anywhere that supposedly the next legendary skin is Udyr?


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2012)

nope. if said rumor existed, i would have heard it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Good to know, though still I wonder who would be such a candidate for a new legendary, they're not above giving seconds it seems (Cho'Gath).


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2012)

I was gonna get Ahri, then I found out she's like 6k IP


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2012)

Best thing that ever happened to me.

/conveniently forgetting my memories with Ez


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm gonna have to work so hard with Teemo and Tristana to get enough IP for Ahri.

I need 4673 more IP.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 21, 2012)

WAD said:


> Did anyone hear anywhere that supposedly the next legendary skin is Udyr?



I know there are plans of a battlecast anivia but dunno

Also heard rumors of japanese schoolgirl cho'gath


----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I know there are plans of a battlecast anivia but dunno
> 
> Also heard rumors of japanese schoolgirl cho'gath



Battlecast series still has skarner left. I don't recall anything about Anivia but you might be right. 

schoolgirl ahri is a fan creation on the league forums that has thousands of followers. It could be made.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 21, 2012)

Not schoolgirl ahri dude

school girl cho'gath 

one of the design directors zileas said:

In a skins meeting, someone once suggested a 'Japanese Schoolgirl' or 'Magical Girl' theme for Chogath - you know, uniform and transformation sequence and so forth on Chogath. I for one think it could work.

That would be fucking hilarious


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> I'm gonna have to work so hard with Teemo and Tristana to get enough IP for Ahri.
> 
> I need 4673 more IP.



Well, just remember who will always have the better Ahri set and be the better Ahri player 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I know there are plans of a battlecast anivia but dunno
> 
> Also heard rumors of japanese schoolgirl cho'gath



lol@cho

Also, I doubt it re: Anivia, already has Hextech Anivia and Hextech is sort of robotic/cyborg enough as a series compared to Battlecast



Darth said:


> Battlecast series still has skarner left. I don't recall anything about Anivia but you might be right.
> 
> schoolgirl ahri is a fan creation on the league forums that has thousands of followers. It could be made.



Same @ Skarner, Earthrune Skarner is pretty much Hextech/Battlecast.

And Dynasty Ahri is pretty much Schoolgirl Ahri.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 21, 2012)

WAD said:


> Same @ Skarner, Earthrune Skarner is pretty much Hextech/Battlecast.


But there is something that looks like Skarner in the Background of Battlecast Cho'gath Splashart. And Earthrune Skarner isn't really robotic, it's like 100% natural xD
Look at Urgot, his normal skin has a lot of robotic parts yet he still gets a battlecast skin ^^


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2012)

It's great when your teamate leaves at level 1, so everytime the enemy Karthus presses R, free kill


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll be the best LoL player when I get Ahri.

Taipei Assassins will beg me to join.


----------



## Didi (Oct 21, 2012)

Both Anivia and Skarner appear in the background of official art/splashes from the other Battlecast champions. 

Therefore it is not a weird assumption to make that they will get their own Battlecast skin. (iirc Cho was also visible in the battlecast urgot splash)


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2012)

in the battlecast cho sneak peak their were names written in the background.

Xer
Ani
Cho
Urg
Kog
Ska


----------



## Savior (Oct 22, 2012)

How good is Rengar?

Gonna get a 6300IP champion soon and I wanna get the most op one.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2012)

Savior said:


> How good is Rengar?
> 
> Gonna get a 6300IP champion soon and I wanna get the most op one.



Rengar's pretty op. hes also pretty fun. not the most op though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

Then get Jayce.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2012)

What about Darius?


----------



## Stein (Oct 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> in the battlecast cho sneak peak their were names written in the background.
> 
> Xer
> Ani
> ...


So that means no Battlecast Karma or Evelynn? 



Savior said:


> How good is Rengar?
> 
> Gonna get a 6300IP champion soon and I wanna get the most op one.


Yeah, Rengar's pretty good... I always shiver whenever I'm against one. Though when people fail as him, they do it miserably. As the poster above me said, Darius is also another viable option. If you don't own her already, I recommend Cass  (only if you play mid, though). I've seen many people do great with Jayce as well, so you might wanna try him out.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2012)

Fucking cass and her burst man


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 22, 2012)

Technically, Cassieopia doesn't really have much burst, she is just one of the if not the highest sustained AP DPS in the game 

Also...after two years, I'm randomly good at Blitz 

#off da hook


----------



## Stein (Oct 22, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Fucking cass and her burst man



Fed LeBlanc early-mid is far worse, as most of us would know... 
@WAD Blitz is amazing if you are good at him, unfortunately, I am not.


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, Cass doesn't have burst, she has sustained dps.


But, like Brand, she's just a worse version of Ryze. Though her CC is better if you can get a good ult off.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2012)

Pfooooooh, just had such an intense game. Bot lane fed the enemy's vayne real hard, but their jayce up top was terrible so I killed him a few times and outfarmed him hard. And when teamfights came, I was once again reminded of how terribly fun Riven is when the enemy team doesn't peel for their ADC. Could just kill Vayne over and over again, making us win the teamfights and in the end, push to win the game (though I had to ping really hard to not make my team leave and tank the turrets with my shield because I knew we could win right there).

But so intense because we lost the first few teamfights, especially when I didn't have GA up, their annie was also really fed (a situation on mid with obviously inexperienced people where both mids had killed eachother lots of times, so while our kat dealt really good damage, their annie did as well), so whenever she chose to focus me hard, I had a hard time getting to her or vayne before I was blown up.


But in the end their Rengar chose some horrible engagements and their jayce didn't do much either in teamfights, and well, Karma support can't peel for shit, so I could just kill Annie and Vayne, together with Kat.



Yeay feels good to carry.


Can't stop typing either because holy hell that was intense haha


----------



## Savior (Oct 23, 2012)

SoulDeku said:


> So that means no Battlecast Karma or Evelynn?
> 
> 
> Yeah, Rengar's pretty good... I always shiver whenever I'm against one. Though when people fail as him, they do it miserably. As the poster above me said, Darius is also another viable option. If you don't own her already, I recommend Cass  (only if you play mid, though). I've seen many people do great with Jayce as well, so you might wanna try him out.



Master Yi used to be my favourite for a while and everyone said Fiora is better. Got her but don't like her as much.

Only played Cass a couple of times so maybe I'll try her.


----------



## Stein (Oct 23, 2012)

Savior said:


> Master Yi used to be my favourite for a while and everyone said Fiora is better. Got her but don't like her as much.
> 
> Only played Cass a couple of times so maybe I'll try her.



Once again *only* get her if you play mid, she really doesn't fit in anywhere else lol. 

If you want an AP that is able to lane I recommend Karma, I play her supp and mid, but I do my best as her top. Janna's good too, but she's not reliable enough if you want good damage in my opinion.
I also lane as LeBlanc and Annie on occasion, but that's only when someone goes mid after I already called it lol.

If you want someone like Yi/Fiora then I recommend Darius, Irelia, Jayce or Riven. I've managed to do pretty good with all of them despite me usually playing APs.

If you think you can manage to master her, Poppy is a monster if played correctly.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2012)

CLG going tgrough roster changes. Voyboy getting benched. Hotshot relearning top. chauster moving to jungle and Locodoco joining the team as the new support.

Poor Voyboy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol CLG.na

Should have never tried to bench Saint.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2012)

lol fapodoco is back?


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2012)

I love how nobody will ever forget about the infamous locofapping 



also, in b4 Crs Voyboy


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 23, 2012)

just faced a fiora top with jax. needless to say i had 4x her CS.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Savior (Oct 23, 2012)

Was playing some Teemo on TT. It's such a joke once I hit level 6. I think he might be more OP on that map than Singed. Although I do really well with him as well.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2012)

Tank Teemo is OP.

Global taunt too stronk.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2012)

Ugh I finally lost one. Jax, Mundo and Ziggs. They kept buying potions ><


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 24, 2012)

SoulDeku said:


> Fed LeBlanc early-mid is far worse, as most of us would know...
> @WAD Blitz is amazing if you are good at him, unfortunately, I am not.



I love me Blitz. 

Strangely enough, most people who start playing LoL begin wanting to play Carries. I started off pretty much playing Amumu and Blitzcrank because Amumu was free the first week I started and Blitz was in the the first bundle I bought.

I may need to create a smurf to play carries more. Kinda sucks being LVL30 and not playing carries well.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> I love me Blitz.
> 
> Strangely enough, most people who start playing LoL begin wanting to play Carries. I started off pretty much playing Amumu and Blitzcrank because Amumu was free the first week I started and Blitz was in the the first bundle I bought.
> 
> I may need to create a smurf to play carries more. Kinda sucks being LVL30 and not playing carries well.



just practice on your lvl 30 via normal games. nobody cares what your normal game w/L is. Once you feel your carry skills are up to par take it to ranked and see where it gets you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> Blitz was in the the first bundle I bought.
> 
> I may need to create a smurf to play carries more. Kinda sucks being LVL30 and not playing carries well.



they're normal games..who cares?

also, how would playing a carry against guys who are level 3 be any more productive than playing against bots?


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> they're normal games..who cares?
> 
> also, how would playing a carry against guys who are level 3 be any more productive than playing against bots?



You'd be surprised at how many lvl 30 players create smurf accounts. 

It's extremely likely that in every game you play in at a low level account, there's at least one player playing on a smurf.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> they're normal games..who cares?


You'd think that...but it's still pretty volatile.

If you fail in Ranked: "go back to normals n00b"

In Normals: "go back to AI n00b"

In AI intermediate: "go back to beginner AI n00b"

In beginner AI: "go back to tutorial n00b"

If you fail in tutorial: ???????


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2012)

go play ARAM (all random all mid) also a good way to learn how to play your character xD

it's just hard to learn farming minions ;p

---
i love playing blitz/amumu/tanks

but i hate the fact that if i play these roles i cannot raise my elo. I am just too dependent on carries in mid and bot 

so since then i play cho mid . i can both be a tank and have a decent amount of burst that is fitting for a mid. Also that aoe CC is totally awesome


----------



## Didi (Oct 25, 2012)

Nah, ARAB is the way to go, at least if you want to practice teamfighting


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2012)

> Here’s a rundown of major changes you’ll see on the new Twisted Treeline:
> 
> More Viable Team Comps
> An Improved Jungle
> ...



Sweet finally some love.

The new map is ok.... but Rengar is so cheap. Especially his jump bs.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 25, 2012)

Muk said:


> i love playing blitz/amumu/tanks
> 
> but i hate the fact that if i play these roles i cannot raise my elo. I am just too dependent on carries in mid and bot



That's what got me in that losing streak in normal. I'm transitioning to playing more top and jungle. Or maybe I will play more with my friends in premade and talk on Mumble. Easier to grab those wins.

I smash people in Normal Blind Pick as Garen Top, but I'm learning more tops since he doesn't seem to be viable in more competitive play. Playing Malphite and Jayce when I can.


----------



## Savior (Oct 26, 2012)

It's so annoying when your teammate thinks they're all pro so they go try to solo vs a OP AD. Fricken Karthus kept trying to kill Rengar and Jax. Dude is like " Oh I can still kill him when I'm dead"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, looks like Brand is the new legendary 

I don't even play Brand, but I am such a zombie enthusiast that, well, now I do!


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2012)

this year's skins are pretty pricey. was hoping for some 520's like last year. An 1820 on top of that is somwhat irritating.


----------



## αce (Oct 26, 2012)

new vlad splash art makes my pants go pop


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2012)

New Galio and Kass splash arts are pretty neat.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 26, 2012)

And so many people believed Zombie Brand will be less than 1820RP xD


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2012)

Is there anyone in LoL who has actually gotten over 10 consecutive victories?

I've only gotten 4 in a row quite the number of times but never 5th one.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2012)

I've done it in ranked twice. Went so far as a 14 win streak in ranked.

I've done it in normals countless times. Getting a full page of wins isn't hard when you're playing with friends.

Then again, I've also had horrid losing streaks.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got my first 5 consecutive victories in a row.

Feel like a bawse.


----------



## eHav (Oct 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> And so many people believed Zombie Brand will be less than 1820RP xD



wich is dumb considering the complete overhaul of animations/voice he got


----------



## Guiness (Oct 26, 2012)

Got 6 straight wins before it was broken.

Blasted Cassopeia went afk.


----------



## Savior (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone try Elise yet?


----------



## Darth (Oct 27, 2012)

Savior said:


> Anyone try Elise yet?



Soon          .


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 27, 2012)

Vlads new character art...

I think I came.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 27, 2012)

Savior said:


> Anyone try Elise yet?



I won't be getting her right now. Looking to build my rune page. I'll buy her in the not so far but not so soon future.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 27, 2012)

That was the funniest game yet (I'm a newbie as I've been playing only for 1.5-2 weeks). They had 10+ more kills than our team in the first 15 or so minutes and I almost lost hope even before 1st team fight occured. 

I like such games when I begin to lose hope and then the game proceeds to the team fights and I learn that their team on the whole is even worse than ours (myself included).

Also, Anivia is by far the best purchase I've done in the game at this point. Loving this champion (especially during team fights), though it took some time to learn using her properly.

P.S. 4000th post get.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 27, 2012)

Those summoner spells hurt my soul.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2012)

Revive Rally jungle Soraka is the way to go.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 27, 2012)

Played against a few elise's they look difficult by how people were playing them.

Just went 11/2/13 with Evelynn


----------



## Raikage (Oct 27, 2012)

Been playing non stop Elise since she came out. Idk why people say she is UP she feels fine to me.

You need to build her tanky AP sort of like you would Swain but shes fine and super fun to play imo.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> That was the funniest game yet (I'm a newbie as I've been playing only for 1.5-2 weeks). They had 10+ more kills than our team in the first 15 or so minutes and I almost lost hope even before 1st team fight occured.
> 
> I like such games when I begin to lose hope and then the game proceeds to the team fights and I learn that their team on the whole is even worse than ours (myself included).
> 
> ...



It's because it seems Garen and Janna got early kills. Garen should be rolling people early but he falls off towards the end. 

Anivia is good early with her egg and she gets really really good once the mana starts to roll up so she can use her ultimate a lot. I'm probably going to buy Anivia on my smurf and play her more. AP Mid is what everyone fights over in my games so not that great of a chance of play it at lvl 30. Half of my games, someone instant locks in that role. 


When I started a few months ago, everyone wanted ADC and AP mid. Now everyone wants AP mid and Top. Even when I play a pre-made with 5, one of my friends, he only seems to play AP Mids. Like he'll play Veigar bottom.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2012)

There's nothing that Elise can do that other champs can't do better, really.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> Anivia is good early with her egg and she gets really really good once the mana starts to roll up so she can use her ultimate a lot. I'm probably going to buy Anivia on my smurf and play her more. AP Mid is what everyone fights over in my games so not that great of a chance of play it at lvl 30. Half of my games, someone instant locks in that role.



Well then, play normal draft (or ranked). Then people can't instalock.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 28, 2012)

loool, I have 1815RP... FU Riot! xD


----------



## Sansa (Oct 28, 2012)

I only need 400 more IP til I can get Ahri.

The end is near


----------



## Savior (Oct 28, 2012)

Been playing some Rengar and enjoying it. Every once in a while a Darius appears and owns us though >: Such a damn joke when he just attacks twice then ult and you're dead.


----------



## Darth (Oct 29, 2012)

Savior said:


> Been playing some Rengar and enjoying it. Every once in a while a Darius appears and owns us though >: Such a damn joke when he just attacks twice then ult and you're dead.



That's why when you top vs Darius you don't engage him with lvl 6 unless you know you can win a trade.

Also, seeing as he does lots of Physical/Magic/True Damage. It's hard to build defensive vs him. My advice is to balance out your stats while focusing more on health. And poke him down seeing as he can be beaten in lane. Just don't give him kills or CS and he won't get so scary.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 29, 2012)

Got Ahri


----------



## Guiness (Oct 29, 2012)

We need to get together and play some League one of these days.


----------



## Savior (Oct 29, 2012)

Darth said:


> That's why when you top vs Darius you don't engage him with lvl 6 unless you know you can win a trade.
> 
> Also, seeing as he does lots of Physical/Magic/True Damage. It's hard to build defensive vs him. My advice is to balance out your stats while focusing more on health. And poke him down seeing as he can be beaten in lane. Just don't give him kills or CS and he won't get so scary.



Will try that. The one hero which I always do well against him is Singed but that could be because I play him alot and am good with him. I do decent against him with Teemo but it does depend as Darius can soak up a surprising amount of damage. I usually try to get a few hits in then back off till I get him low enough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I play on EU-West.

I'm guessing most of you are on NA 

Except Didi-kun~


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2012)

EU West da best


----------



## Ginkurage (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2HrQ34Pvuc4[/YOUTUBE]

Sigh.


----------



## Xrdv (Oct 30, 2012)

Raikage said:


> Been playing non stop Elise since she came out. Idk why people say she is UP she feels fine to me.
> 
> You need to build her tanky AP sort of like you would Swain but shes fine and super fun to play imo.



Good to know. Been thinking of buying her since I saw her ability's list


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 30, 2012)

Why am I running into so many idiots on my team who proclaim, "It's raining outside because of Sandy and I might idsconnect"


Why the hell can't your power have been knocked out before you joined my match?  


Just lost a game like that where my team was 3v5 for a good 40 minutes. It was 4v5 for the first 5 minutes or so. And we were up 21 to 10 kills and 3 to 0 in towers when it became 3v5.

NA is a big place, crossing my fingers for non-East coast people.


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2012)

Woah, new TT is actually pretty fun.

Almost gold on it with a ranked team with friends (just 1, maybe 2 more games), gotta get dat warhero janna skin


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Didi said:


> Woah, new TT is actually pretty fun.
> 
> Almost gold on it with a ranked team with friends (just 1, maybe 2 more games), gotta get dat warhero janna skin



I'm sad because I'm probably not going to be able to reach Gold before the 6th. 

I love the new TT map though. Vilemaw is pretty fun. The whole "No Wards" bit kinda throws me off though.


----------



## Didi (Oct 31, 2012)

Darth said:


> I'm sad because I'm probably not going to be able to reach Gold before the 6th.
> 
> I love the new TT map though. Vilemaw is pretty fun. The whole "No Wards" bit kinda throws me off though.



the map is supersmall though, you just gotta see quickly if people are missing

Plus you get vision on the altars you control which also helps since they're in such central points



Also we took Nidalee every game for map control with traps 
And the massive poke to ensure skirmishes were always in our favour also helped


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2012)

Riot need to implement a ping indicator in the lobby.

Right now the only way to know if you are lagging is after you are in game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Riot need to implement a ping indicator in the lobby.
> 
> Right now the only way to know if you are lagging is after you are in game.



Alot of people have been asking for that. I wouldnt be surprised if Riot gave us it during the S3 overhaul.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the new TT, it's refreshing.

They should revamp Summoner's Rift too.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2012)

Revamp visually only please.

But if they do change the map, then make it a new map, and keep the classic map.

I agree with others that they should keep the old TT map. The new map is good, but doesn't mean the old TT map is bad either. They both play differently too cos of all the new (dominion-like) features.


----------



## Darth (Oct 31, 2012)

Supremacy gonna blow you all away.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 31, 2012)

Zed is the new champion...

Another assassin as well. :c


----------



## Cronos (Nov 1, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Riot need to implement a ping indicator in the lobby.
> 
> Right now the only way to know if you are lagging is after you are in game.



i      agree


----------



## Michael504 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so out of the loop on LoL. All I do is log in every few weeks to patch my game and to buy skins @_@


----------



## Darth (Nov 1, 2012)

New Ninja champ yay!


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> Woah, new TT is actually pretty fun.
> 
> Almost gold on it with a ranked team with friends (just 1, maybe 2 more games), gotta get dat warhero janna skin



Played the 2 more games today, Gold Get. 


Guess I'll be playing Janna more frequently (probably my least played support)


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> I love how nobody will ever forget about the infamous locofapping
> 
> 
> 
> also, in b4 Crs Voyboy





FUCKING CALLED IT LOL


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2012)

I really love how everybody who gets benched on CLG.na goes to Curse hahahahaha


It's almost as if they do it on purpose


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> I really love how everybody who gets benched on CLG.na goes to Curse hahahahaha
> 
> 
> It's almost as if they do it on purpose


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2012)

Ahri.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2012)

Bought Jayce cuz he was on sale.

Freakin legit.

4/2/16 in my first game with him so far.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Nov 2, 2012)

I bought my Pentakill Olaf skin like 5 weeks ago and still only played 1 Bot Game and 1 normal game with him, because my laptop refused to boot and had to send him in. Also still waiting for Internet in my new flat. If it wouldn't be 100 MBit up+down I would have killed somebody from that ISP D:


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> Bought Jayce cuz he was on sale.
> 
> Freakin legit.
> 
> 4/2/16 in my first game with him so far.



Bought Jayce after the World Championships after seeing his playstyle. Play him when I can but top sure is a coveted lane. 

Just went 10/2/20 with him top vs Mordekaiser and Olaf. Damn fun pulling off combos with him. 

I like to start him off with a Regrowth pendant and a pot. By the time I go back for the first time, I get a Philo, Level 1 boots, and a Doran's Blade. I've been building a BT after a Phage instead of rushing a Tri-Force though.


----------



## Savior (Nov 2, 2012)

What's best way to buy Riot points? Wait around for when there's a sale I'm guessing? If I buy a card can it be shared with 2 people?

I wanna buy some skins~


----------



## eHav (Nov 2, 2012)

i just spend my extra phone money on it. it has the worst money/rp ratio but its money that just gets stuck on my phone, so doesnt bother me much


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2012)

Savior said:


> What's best way to buy Riot points? Wait around for when there's a sale I'm guessing? If I buy a card can it be shared with 2 people?
> 
> I wanna buy some skins~



Well, RP itself doesn't go on sale generally.

You could always just buy it and add it to your account and only buy skins/champs that are on sale though.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> Bought Jayce after the World Championships after seeing his playstyle. Play him when I can but top sure is a coveted lane.
> 
> Just went 10/2/20 with him top vs Mordekaiser and Olaf. Damn fun pulling off combos with him.
> 
> I like to start him off with a Regrowth pendant and a pot. By the time I go back for the first time, I get a Philo, Level 1 boots, and a Doran's Blade. I've been building a BT after a Phage instead of rushing a Tri-Force though.



10/2/20?

Thats freakin' beast. I'm jelly.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2012)

I think its best if you spend money on RP to buy skins. If you want more champs, you should earn them! 

Unless if its Jayce and he is on sale.


----------



## Didi (Nov 2, 2012)

Meh, I only use it when
a) they're 6300 champs
b) they're on sale
c) I want them a lot
Then it's kinda worth it, especially since I've been playing less and less lately and 6300 champs take forever now

I have like 60 champs already but still

Plus all the skins that I really really want, I have already (really cool ones imo like for example Gentleman Cho'gath). So I figured out, might as well buy champs.  Especially since I bought 50 euros of RP when PFE came out to buy it (and some other skins) so I had a lot of that still lying around

Now I'm considering atm to send a support ticket with a drawing for 21 RP so I have enough to buy Jaximus on sale 
I've been playing Jax a lot again lately, still good at it, still immensely fun and strong


Only exception to the rules being Diana who I bought with RP as soon as she came out because she sounded so fun to play (she is) and I HAD to have her. I love mobile characters.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 2, 2012)

Hate playing with Diana. Hate playing against her. Late game, the bitch never dies.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2012)

After a string of defeats I always get a string of victories. Riot, are you f'cking with me? 

And season 3 is starting soon but I won't be able to make it. I'm lvl 26 with a W/L 132/150

I have to improve madly. I would love to get a chance to play in season 4 though. 

Oh, and anyone else find that they have IP boosts for the next 10 wins? I just used one of mine.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> After a string of defeats I always get a string of victories. Riot, are you f'cking with me?
> 
> And season 3 is starting soon but I won't be able to make it. I'm lvl 26 with a W/L 132/150
> 
> ...



I think I'm 200/217.

Damn supports in normal queue get no damn respect. Orianna gets pulled by enemy blitz into a 1v4. It's a retreat and she walks in a straight line away from Blitz. Seriously? 

"QQ, Blitz, why you no save me" 

What, you want me to get into a 2v4 to fail to save you when you're in the middle of Veigar, Renekton, Teemo and Blitzcrank. 

You know how you know you shouldn't whine at your support. You are AP mid and you have less gold than Blitzcrank when he has 60 cs at the end of the game at minute 43.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 3, 2012)

Buying every single champ is the reason I refuse to really play LOL.  Greedy SoB's.  Especially when it's a new champ like very 2 weeks, while they adamantly refuse to fix old ones.  "We'll fix Karma eventually.... maybe 2013"

Still a fun game to watch though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 3, 2012)

froggen lee sin mid

my king


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Buying every single champ is the reason I refuse to really play LOL.  Greedy SoB's.  Especially when it's a new champ like very 2 weeks, while they adamantly refuse to fix old ones.  "We'll fix Karma eventually.... maybe 2013"
> 
> Still a fun game to watch though.



 It's not hard to get all the champs with IP. No need to buy champs with real money at all. I've bought a good 80% of all the champs with IP so I really don't know what you're talking about. 

@WAD

I wanted to see the rest of CLG/Dig.  Najin Sword too strong! 2-0'd TSM and Azubu Blaze! I mean wtf. 

GG CLG NA vs CLG EU should be an epic game to watch!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> I think I'm 200/217.
> 
> Damn supports in normal queue get no damn respect. Orianna gets pulled by enemy blitz into a 1v4. It's a retreat and she walks in a straight line away from Blitz. Seriously?
> 
> ...




Yeah, I absolutely hate it when people bitch at you for not saving them when doing so would have killed you as well. A friend of mine told me nothing is worth dying for in LoL except for a fed adc and turret diving and pushing.

Did anyone else get IP boosts? I have 9 more left!


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes foreign. we all got ip boosts. check the main site or the announcements once in awhile.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 3, 2012)

Darth said:


> Yes foreign. we all got ip boosts. check the main site or the announcements once in awhile.



I did check. Saw nothing of the sort.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> I did check. Saw nothing of the sort.


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> I did check. Saw nothing of the sort.



Nub. 





CLG EU in an hour long match vs CLG NA at the end of a best of 3. Good god it's late and I need to sleep. Great matches though. Froggen hyper carry. Goo CLG EU!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2012)

mah gurl ahri


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2012)

I only play occassionally and find I net more than enough IP to buy any champ I want.

You should only use real money for the skins. Because you can't use IP for that.

So don't buy champs with RP. Why pay for something you can get for free?


----------



## Savior (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol I was screwing around in a bot game totally not helping and just doing my own thing. At the end of the game they give me +2 teamwork somehow o_O


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2012)

I cant open League for normal or pbe


----------



## Guiness (Nov 4, 2012)

Played with Ace earlier. Won 4 out of 5.

I need to become better though. I find that in some matches(excluding the ones I played with him), like as Jayce, I get carried very hard. Though statistic wise I'm okay, and I do take part in team fights, I don't feel as if I'm making the impact I should in such cases. 

How can I fix this?


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> I cant open League for normal or pbe



its working for me.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> Played with Ace earlier. Won 4 out of 5.
> 
> I need to become better though. I find that in some matches(excluding the ones I played with him), like as Jayce, I get carried very hard. Though statistic wise I'm okay, and I do take part in team fights, I don't feel as if I'm making the impact I should in such cases.
> 
> How can I fix this?


Sell all your items and buy wards.

Be a ward machine.

Ward the whole map.

Ward your turrets.

Ward your inhibitor.

Ward your wards.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 4, 2012)

I need help; im looking for a good build for jungle Riven, yesterday I won like 2 games out of  8, usually I rush for Bloodthirstier and then depending who in the opposite team is fed, i go for phage or hexdrinker and then go for GA.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't like build Phage. Ever. 

Like never. 

Usually just rush boots, grab two dorans. If I'm ahead cause of an early kill or two I'll forgo dorans for a brutalizer. Let me try to find a guide I remember having read awhile back that I thought was really useful..

Here it is!


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah don't build a phage, horrible idea. Since you have a spammable shield, you don't want to build health on Riven. You want that shield to be as strong as possible for the most effective HP. Therefore, you build resistances.


I usually lane Riven, but when I jungle her, I usually get 1-2 doran's blades and then go for BT indeed. Then almost always GA, unless I can really afford to go even more damage first, in that case LW. Then the one I didn't build first of those two.

Hexdrinker can be picked up somewhere in between if an AP character is snowballing out of control, otherwise I build it after this and straight into Maw. Randuins is a nice final pickup if you need it. Aegis also works decently. Or another bloodthirster if the team needs more damage and the other team can't burst you down quickly.

lol to be fair what I just described is how I build her when laning as well, OH WELL, that's because it's good.

As for which lvl 2 boots, when laning I sometimes build ninja tabi (against heavy AD laners) but come endgame I almost always have merc threads. When jungling I don't think I ever build ninja tabi, no direct opponent so might as well get merc threads since they're superior for teamfighting (unless of course you're facing some strange oddball ultraheavy AD team).

So, core items: Mercs, BT, GA, LW. These are the items you'll always have in your endgame build.
Optional: Maw, Aegis, Randuins, 2nd BT, FoN (vs extremely heavy AP), Thornmail (vs extremely heavy AD with focus on auto attacking (so not AD casters like panth), though Randuin's is better)


----------



## αce (Nov 4, 2012)

azubu blaze>clg



I also always cringe when I see phage on Riven.
Just build 5 bloodthirsters
I've done it haha. Shield takes so much.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2012)

I hate how newcomers are stuck with such shitty heroes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't understand how all these NA/EU teams have been incapable of adapting to the Korean meta.

Stop picking all these fucking late game champs when they're just going to snowball early, invade the fuck out of your jungle, and AFK tower push.

Jesus.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> azubu blaze>clg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 BT's Best Build NA.


projectcapsule said:


> I hate how newcomers are stuck with such shitty heroes.


The fuck are you talking about?


WAD said:


> I don't understand how all these NA/EU teams have been incapable of adapting to the Korean meta.
> 
> Stop picking all these fucking late game champs when they're just going to snowball early, invade the fuck out of your jungle, and AFK tower push.
> 
> Jesus.





I'm sure they'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2012)

I am currently playing blind pick games and I'm stuck with these lame heroes.


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I am currently playing blind pick games and I'm stuck with these lame heroes.



There are a lot of good champions in the 450/1350 category.

And how would blind pick influence which champs you have? You're not making sense. Unless you mean your teammates.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2012)

I only get these guys - yorick, hecarim, cho'gath, nocturne, warwick, urgot, twitch, vladimir, veigar and zilean

I saw some guy with an uber powerful hero like kha'zix, diana and I forgot the others and it's just a huge disadvantage to me. I know you can buy heroes with your ip but mines still too low to buy one.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I am currently playing blind pick games and I'm stuck with these lame heroes.



Why are they lame heroes? Who's free this week? There are ten free champions every week. The rest are locked and can be bought with in game points achieved by playing games. The more games you play, the more champions you'll have access to. You'll also play with and against players who have more champions as well.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2012)

The worst hero I've played so far is zilean.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I only get these guys - yorick, hecarim, cho'gath, nocturne, warwick, urgot, twitch, vladimir, veigar and zilean
> 
> I saw some guy with an uber powerful hero like kha'zix, diana and I forgot the others and it's just a huge disadvantage to me. I know you can buy heroes with your ip but mines still too low to buy one.



I'm gonna let someone else reply to this..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Why are they lame heroes? Who's free this week? *There are ten free champions every week.* The rest are locked and can be bought with in game points achieved by playing games. The more games you play, the more champions you'll have access to. You'll also play with and against players who have more champions as well.


I didn't know that, I thought those 10 heroes are all that I got.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> Played with Ace earlier. Won 4 out of 5.
> 
> I need to become better though. I find that in some matches(excluding the ones I played with him), like as Jayce, I get carried very hard. Though statistic wise I'm okay, and I do take part in team fights, I don't feel as if I'm making the impact I should in such cases.
> 
> How can I fix this?



I have that similar issue. When I play Solo Top, it's rare for me to have games where I rape the other team's top and snowball and carry the game. 

I'm pretty much like Nasus no matter what champ I take (Malphite, Jayce, Garen), I don't usually lose the lane, farm up, take down the tower and enter the team fight phase usually 3/0 at best and 1/1 at worst.

Ashe: 2 Games/2 Losses (9/5.5/15.5)
Jayce: 3 Games/3 Wins (6.7/1.7/14)

At my skill, a fed character has like 15-20 kills, and its hard to CS because players keep poking each other trying to chase kills and ignoring the CS for a good portion of laning phase. Where as the pros seem to be fine farming for long periods early and where the total kill counts for both teams are way lower than us scrubs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 4, 2012)

Didn't even watch the MLG finals because so sick of Asian dominance already.

NA so fucking bad, I am so thankful I play on EU-W.


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2012)

WAD said:


> Didn't even watch the MLG finals because so sick of Asian dominance already.
> 
> NA so fucking bad, I am so thankful I play on EU-W.



dunno. Najin's been playing really well this tournament. Rooting for them to win over Azubu!

NA solo queue is pretty tedious. It could be much worse. IIRC a lot of EUW's top ranked players solo queue on NA more often than they play on EUW. Take that as you will.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 4, 2012)

The problem with the NA scene is that all of their strategies are highly publicized. Compare it to, say, Korea, where no one knew exactly what they did until that tourney where Ablaze Blue swept every team out there.


----------



## Didi (Nov 4, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> The problem with the NA scene is that all of their strategies are highly publicized. Compare it to, say, Korea, where no one knew exactly what they did until that tourney where Ablaze Blue swept every team out there.



Ablaze Blue 



Also, that's just not true; maybe they were unknown for the very casual LoL player, but OGN had already completed a season and was busy with it's second one when Azubu Blaze won the Summer Arena. And several NA teams competed in both, so they knew what the Koreans did. 

Granted, the NA teams in the Summer Arena hadn't been to OGN, but they could've studied their opponents, enough game vods available. This is just making excuses.


The problem with the NA scene is that they just don't practice as hard and also, a lot of them are unwilling to admit mistakes/learn from them.
NA scene has been the weakest for about 1 and a half year now and I don't think it's going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 4, 2012)

Dat Azuba Blaze


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2012)

Ablaze Blue and Afrost Blue.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> The problem with the NA scene is that all of their strategies are highly publicized. Compare it to, say, Korea, where no one knew exactly what they did until that tourney where Ablaze Blue swept every team out there.



The problem with the NA scene is the lack of high end teams to practice against each other.  When you only have 2 or 3 real teams worth training against at your level, the cap is going to be drastically lower than say the Korean scene.  You are going up against less variety, less strategies, less skill overall, etc.

Then there is the problem that when you actually do practice one of those teams, they go and tell the EU teams your strategies.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> The problem with the NA scene is the lack of high end teams to practice against each other.  When you only have 2 or 3 real teams worth training against at your level, the cap is going to be drastically lower than say the Korean scene.  You are going up against less variety, less strategies, less skill overall, etc.
> 
> Then there is the problem that when you actually do practice one of those teams, they go and tell the EU teams your strategies.



Untrue. There are plenty of high tier NA teams. 

CLG NA
TSM
Fear
Dignitas
Team Dynamic
Orbit Gaming
MeatPlayground
(CLG Black) Don't really want to count them but they're still pro level players.

Orbit, Meatplayground, and Fear all beat CLG and TSM as often as they lose to them. Team Dynamic has been weak recently but that's mostly their manager's fault for stealing all their winnings and fucking over the team. They only made it to MLG Dallas thanks to donations from the community and their fans. I really hoped they'd do better.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> Untrue. There are plenty of high tier NA teams.
> 
> CLG NA
> TSM
> ...



Except most of those teams are well below the ones like Dig, TSM, and CLG right now.  

Your claim that these teams are adequate practice opponents for them is silly.

As an example, Team FEAR was only created like a week ago, and while they may eventually be worth playing against, they didn't even really exist to really play against in the time frame I am referring to.  I think in the long run they should be able to reach this level (I am a fan of Muffinqt and Aphromoo) they are not even close to that yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 5, 2012)

I see Curse wasn't mentioned


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2012)

Who are Curse ?


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2012)

You mean CLG.bench?


----------



## Cronos (Nov 5, 2012)

hotshotgg is a pretty smart guy, finds a way to have 2 teams in the same region


----------



## dredalus (Nov 5, 2012)

WAD said:


> Didn't even watch the MLG finals because so sick of Asian dominance already.
> 
> NA so fucking bad, I am so thankful I play on EU-W.



The stream was fucking laggy anyway,absolutely impossible to watch it.


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2012)

dredalus said:


> The stream was fucking laggy anyway,absolutely impossible to watch it.



Own3d was being a bitch, but Twitch was fine for me.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Except most of those teams are well below the ones like Dig, TSM, and CLG right now.
> 
> Your claim that these teams are adequate practice opponents for them is silly.
> 
> As an example, Team FEAR was only created like a week ago, and while they may eventually be worth playing against, they didn't even really exist to really play against in the time frame I am referring to.  I think in the long run they should be able to reach this level (I am a fan of Muffinqt and Aphromoo) they are not even close to that yet.



Fear's been around for awhile. they were just known as mme. ferus before.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2012)

NA and EU scene are *shit* compared to the eastern asian teams.
Azubu blaze is my favourite team because of Cpt Jack.
Maknoon and Shy are awesome too.


Also CLG EU's playing style annoys me to no end. Wait wait wait. Fap fap fap fap.
Korean play style is much more entertaining.


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2012)

>EU Scene
>shit

pick one

CLG.EU and M5 are still total powerhouses that even the asians fear.
Plus, teams like Crs.EU and the new Alternate are very strong as well


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, Riot must love me.
Irelia is on sale!

Gonna get her.

Now I have two champs to learn top and to learn overall: Jayce and Irelia.


----------



## αce (Nov 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> >EU Scene
> >shit
> 
> pick one
> ...



First of all, CLG EU in my opinion, isn't comparable to a majority of the asian powerhouses. That leaves M5. Which pretty much proves my point, thanks. That's one team from a whole continent. Granted, it's not as shit as NA, but it's still shit relative to the asian teams which include Blaze, Frost, TPA, Najin Sword, WE.

So my point still stands. The EU scene is shit compared to the asian scene. One team doesn't change that. Not to mention that Russia is in asia technically but whatever.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 5, 2012)

Ace, you up for some games?


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> First of all, CLG EU in my opinion, isn't comparable to a majority of the asian powerhouses. That leaves M5. Which pretty much proves my point, thanks. That's one team from a whole continent. Granted, it's not as shit as NA, but it's still shit relative to the asian teams which include Blaze, Frost, TPA, Najin Sword, WE.
> 
> So my point still stands. The EU scene is shit compared to the asian scene. One team doesn't change that. Not to mention that Russia is in asia technically but whatever.



No, your point doesn't stand. It's your opinion. That I also happen to disagree with. CLG. EU is most definitely comparable to the Asian scene seeing as they made it to the OGN LOL Summer finals and have placed very well in several other Korean and Asian Lol tournaments, beating teams like Najin Sword and Azubu Blaze/Frost several times. 

EU scene is strong. Gamescom and Dreamhack should have made this relatively apparent. Quit wanking the Asians bro.


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm with Darth on this one


Also; Russia is in Europe. Culturally speaking it's an entirely European country.
Geographically speaking the bigger part of it is of course on the Asian continent, but the part where by far the majority of the people live, and where M5 is from, is in Europe. 

Also, I don't think you know the scene that well. Just because there are a lot of teams you don't know, doesn't mean they're not strong.
Curse.EU, Alternate, Acer, Eclypsia, and more
Though EU scene is suffering from one thing: roster changes. Teams like aAa that could've become bigger but just couldn't keep the same line-up together because of drama, SK constantly changing, Eclypsia lost a lot of their players recently (though those talented people are still out there without a team atm so I hope they find a new good one cuz they're gooooood) (oh and they got 2 new players who are very good, Tabzz and ImSoFresh, but need 3 more), Absolute Legends which seems just like a step up portal for aspiring pro-players to new teams (srsly, look at their former players at leaguepedia), and so on.

I also don't think it's fair btw that you're meshing in all the Asians in as one. TPA and the korean teams is an entirely different scene. Same with WE. China has it's own scene, South East Asia has it's own scene. You make it sound like they're all the same, which is unfair. They almost never played eachother before worlds.


Granted, Korean scene is very strong, with the three powerhouses you mentioned and more, like Shields, Xenics Storm, LG-IM and some new recently formed teams.


But seriously, the other asian regions aren't that far yet, and are weaker than EU scene imo. Taiwan/Hong Kong doesn't have anything special besides TPA (possibly Corsair, but rest doesn't even come close).
TPA practices a lot with South East Asia region though via the garena premier league ofc. South East Asia has some interesting teams, that is, two so far. Singapore Sentinels and Saigon Jokers steamrolled every other team there, so yeah, nothing much there too besides them.

And China has WE and IG. And that's where it stops too, nothing big either besides them.


So yeah:
1. Korea
2. Europe

cba to rank the rest but that's 3 asian scenes (2 if you wanna mesh taiwan/hong kong and SEA together which I'd be okay with) and the NA scene all below Europe.

*tl;dr* you're wrong also asia isn't just one scene dumbass


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah don't build a phage, horrible idea. Since you have a spammable shield, you don't want to build health on Riven. You want that shield to be as strong as possible for the most effective HP. Therefore, you build resistances.
> 
> 
> I usually lane Riven, but when I jungle her, I usually get 1-2 doran's blades and then go for BT indeed. Then almost always GA, unless I can really afford to go even more damage first, in that case LW. Then the one I didn't build first of those two.
> ...





Darth said:


> I don't like build Phage. Ever.
> 
> Like never.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, I just tried it and I was 1/2/10 with the new masteries, most assists in the game. and we won.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 6, 2012)

Should I get Shaco or Wu Kong?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 7, 2012)

Depends on your style of play.

They are both _very_ different from each other.

But both are very fun to troll with.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2012)

Man, I'm having a bad last two days.

Can't seem to get a victory to save my life.

And I really wan to turn my WIN LOSS deficit into a positive. 

Right now its 146:163

:c


----------



## Raikage (Nov 7, 2012)

Want the season to end already so I get that awesome Janna skin.

Also Heal/Ignite is so strong on an AD carry bot lane in solo queue. Unless they pick a very strong early ganking jungler like Lee Sin Heal/Ignite basically lets you auto win lane. Especially if you start blue side. 

Do double golems.

Hit 2 first.

All in and get a double kill everytime.

Its so good.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 7, 2012)

I like Wu Kong's abilities and how it's easy to get out of a gank with him.

But Shaco doesn't look like he can just run into a teamfight.


----------



## Darth (Nov 7, 2012)

foreign said:


> Man, I'm having a bad last two days.
> 
> Can't seem to get a victory to save my life.
> 
> ...



Have you not added me on NA yet? Add Summoner "DarthRN" and we'll play a bunch of normals or PG's when you have the time.


----------



## Savior (Nov 7, 2012)

Got darius. He is fun but I am not very good at him. Could be my runes too...right now I'm using what I use for Yi.

Been getting some fail teamates though lol. Teemo who says he's ad so doesn't need mushrooms


----------



## Guiness (Nov 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Have you not added me on NA yet? Add Summoner "DarthRN" and we'll play a bunch of normals or PG's when you have the time.



Dude, I added you already 

Everytime you are on, you were In Game and I sent you msgs, but you never responded.

I'm gonna be on for like the rest of the day so I'll look out for you so we can play together.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 7, 2012)

AD Teemo

the most terror of the terror

got no AD ratios or steroids

better go AD


----------



## Didi (Nov 7, 2012)

WAD said:


> AD Teemo
> 
> the most terror of the terror
> 
> ...



But but but he can move very fast!~


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2012)

Tank Teemo is where it's at.

Dat global taunt too stronk.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting by using the buttons? My dexterity is sucking to do it with the keyboard.

I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years with a fingertip grip. Thinking of upgrading to the G400 since it's on sale and comes with a Shyvana skin. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Tank Teemo is where it's at.
> 
> Dat global taunt too stronk.


Just had a game where I was playing Mao and they had an AP Teemo and I would always initiate by shurelya's into W/Q on the Teemo. Every, Single, Time. 

The poor guy died first every time.  He was all like, "WHY ME?"

Anyone who plays Teemo should know why. 


roninmedia said:


> Anyone think getting a gaming mouse will make some aspects of playing LoL easier like smart casting by using the buttons? My dexterity is sucking to do it with the keyboard.
> 
> I've been using the same basic two button mouse for 7 years with a fingertip grip. Thinking of upgrading to the G400 since it's on sale and comes with a Shyvana skin. I don't play any FPS shooters at all.



I have a Razor Mamba and it works amazingly for me.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2012)

Darth, I'm home today so if you can play LoL with me later, lets do it.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2012)

Darth said:


> Just had a game where I was playing Mao and they had an AP Teemo and I would always initiate by shurelya's into W/Q on the Teemo. Every, Single, Time.
> 
> The poor guy died first every time.  He was all like, "WHY ME?"
> 
> Anyone who plays Teemo should know why.


Ironically, this is why Tank Teemo works.


----------



## Savior (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate when this happens. 

I could have ended the game but I was having so much fun I decided to farm some more. Then one of my teammates rages with the other guy and leaves. 3 v 2 and they prolong the game another 20 mins but thank goodness the tryndamere was so bad he kept not hitting his ult in time haha.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2012)

I keep sucking, sigh.

Don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 8, 2012)

JUst 9/7/18 with Jayce.

Finally, a win.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 9, 2012)

i just had the longest win streak ever. 14 wins. all ranked. LOL


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 9, 2012)

Didi said:


> I'm with Darth on this one
> 
> 
> Also; Russia is in Europe. Culturally speaking it's an entirely European country.
> ...



no wrong. absolutely wrong. This ain't starcraft where the koreans are dominant by far and you can classify koreans as a scene of their own. TPA is won the fucking championship. Asians are a scene. Deal with it. And I have to say from what I've seen so far, the EU scene is pathetic compared to the asian power houses. completely dominated against and YET AGAIN not making it to the finals in the mlg fall championship. Please tell me how the EU scene is  on par with the asian scene some more.


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2012)

If they don't even practice or play against eachother how the fuck are they the same scene? Just because they're both in Asia (which is big as fuck btw)? That logic is retarded.


Also, that's kind of unfair to bring up mlg fall. Still, clg.eu was the ONLY european team there and still managed to come in third. This is, playing with a sub and whilst not having practiced together since s2 championships because of members (understandably) taking short vacations, visiting family etc, after it.
So really, can't quite use that as an adequate gauging of strength.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2012)

The other thing is, Asians are massively racist towards each other.

If you play on Garena (which has no connection to the Chinese or Korean scenes) you will know how toxic players are in terms of race.

Racism spurs on competition


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2012)

Didi said:


> If they don't even practice or play against eachother how the fuck are they the same scene? Just because they're both in Asia (which is big as fuck btw)? That logic is retarded.
> 
> 
> Also, that's kind of unfair to bring up mlg fall.* Still, clg.eu was the ONLY european team there and still managed to come in third. This is, playing with a sub and whilst not having practiced together since s2 championships because of members (understandably) taking short vacations, visiting family etc, after it.*So really, can't quite use that as an adequate gauging of strength.



Extremely valid points here.

If Krepo was there and if they had a few weeks practice beforehand they probably would have won it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2012)

That actually makes sense.

Asians all hate each other. Therefore they have more motivation to be competitive and beat the crap out of each other.

EU scene doesn't have as much hatred, but people are pretty nationalistic. 

Americans pretty much concentrate their hatred on Brazilians (who are non issue), otherwise we're like "Fuck yeah, America!". Thus why we're the worst.

Thankfully I'm a yank playing on EU-W


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 9, 2012)

And to be honest, CLG.eu needs a reality check.

This tournament proved that Krepo carried the bottom lane, Pete is just...well, not that good. He's not a world class AD carry, I think time and time again we've seen that in the games he's lost. His support truly carries that lane.

Froggen needs to humble up some and remember that at the level they're playing at he can't be a one-man show. Wickd needs to of course try for Irelia/Jayce but REALLY think about what will be good for his team overall and rely on those picks.

Snoopeh needs to realize that these Asian teams love invading the fuck out of your jungles early on and denying you XP, so he needs to open up his roster more too now, since his team loves picking late game powerhouses, he needs to pick a jungler who can function early on and not be bullied around so easily. He has a history of not being able to catch up after losing the first blue.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it just me or is everyone I play with today utter shit?

I just went 19/6/14 but my team gave Darius a Penta and all my efforts went for fuck all.

I just wanna buy Wu Kong, is that so much to ask?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2012)

If you farming for IP then just play easy normal games with a champ you can easily carry with.

You can get 6300 ip in a few days playing casually.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2012)

You get moar IP from playing ranked.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2012)

But the time to find ranked, and the games are longer themselves.

Think about it, you save alot of time just looking for a ranked game, then when your in the ranked game u have to take time for the picks and bans, and then you have to hope there are no trolls or ragequitters during the character selection.

That alone adds about ~7-10mins.

Then in game, cos it's ranked, you are playing with people actually trying to win, so it's harder to win with games taking longer, unless you are the ones dominating and they surr at 20.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2012)

Then again you get more IP for longer games so maybe it does balance out.

I find it less fun to troll ranked games though, cos people actually care about internet points.










Actually, that just makes it more worth it.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not eligible to play ranked yet though.

I'm a scrub really I only started playing LoL like 3 weeks ago, I'm only level 16.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasori said:


> But the time to find ranked, and the games are longer themselves.
> 
> Think about it, you save alot of time just looking for a ranked game, then when your in the ranked game u have to take time for the picks and bans, and then you have to hope there are no trolls or ragequitters during the character selection.
> 
> ...


I'm around 1500 elo and ranked queues are actually shorter than normal draft queues for me. 


Jiyeon said:


> I'm not eligible to play ranked yet though.
> 
> I'm a scrub really I only started playing LoL like 3 weeks ago, I'm only level 16.


Nevermind then.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2012)

Surprised by that Darth.

Must mean your server and the times you play has alot of competitors.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I was on like a 40 game win streak in normals for awhile. It's pretty damn easy to win normals so I dunno if my normals elo is significantly higher than my ranked elo.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 10, 2012)

Didi said:


> If they don't even practice or play against eachother how the fuck are they the same scene? Just because they're both in Asia (which is big as fuck btw)? That logic is retarded.
> 
> 
> Also, that's kind of unfair to bring up mlg fall. Still, clg.eu was the ONLY european team there and still managed to come in third. This is, playing with a sub and whilst not having practiced together since s2 championships because of members (understandably) taking short vacations, visiting family etc, after it.
> So really, can't quite use that as an adequate gauging of strength.



playing with a sub so? that's not a valid point. azubu blaze played with a sub in the finals against najin sword. azubu won. not having practiced since s2? that's an even more retarded point. nobody told them not to practice for a tournament . what you expect to win against the best teams in the world by not practicing. stop making excuses for clg.eu. and clg.eu being the only team there doesn't matter because they are the best european team at the moment.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 10, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> playing with a sub so? that's not a valid point. azubu blaze played with a sub in the finals against najin sword. azubu won. not having practiced since s2? that's an even more retarded point. nobody told them not to practice for a tournament . what you expect to win against the best teams in the world by not practicing. stop making excuses for clg.eu. and clg.eu being the only team there doesn't matter because they are the best european team at the moment.



lol       .


----------



## Darth (Nov 10, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> playing with a sub so? that's not a valid point. azubu blaze played with a sub in the finals against najin sword. azubu won. not having practiced since s2? that's an even more retarded point. nobody told them not to practice for a tournament . what you expect to win against the best teams in the world by not practicing. stop making excuses for clg.eu. and clg.eu being the only team there doesn't matter because they are the best european team at the moment.



You really need to do your homework. Azubu Blaze's sub was Shy, who subbed for their top which is Shy's main role. Jree, who subbed for clg eu does not main support. Further, Shy is on Azubu Frost, Blaze's sister team. They get a lot of practice together and their synergy is obviously better than clg's with jree. Who they only got one day of practice with before having to fly to dallas for the tournament on the next day.

As for clg not practicing, bro. they were already on vacation when they were invited to play at mlg. they all had to cut their vacations short and they had to find a sub at the last minute in order for them to attend. And in spite of all that, they still managaed to place third.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 10, 2012)

You mean Shy not Maknoon.

Maknoon is Najin Sword's top lane, silly Darth. Go to sleep


----------



## Darth (Nov 10, 2012)

WAD said:


> You mean Shy not Maknoon.
> 
> Maknoon is Najin Sword's top lane, silly Darth. Go to sleep



I totally meant Shy. 

And yes I just woke up.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2012)

Had a score of 5/5 in terms of WL last night.

Probably my best in the past couple of days.

Its like the difficulty level just went up after I passed level 27.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 10, 2012)

Darth said:


> You really need to do your homework. Azubu Blaze's sub was Shy, who subbed for their top which is Shy's main role. Jree, who subbed for clg eu does not main support. Further, Shy is on Azubu Frost, Blaze's sister team. They get a lot of practice together and their synergy is obviously better than clg's with jree. Who they only got one day of practice with before having to fly to dallas for the tournament on the next day.
> 
> As for clg not practicing, bro. they were already on vacation when they were invited to play at mlg. they all had to cut their vacations short and they had to find a sub at the last minute in order for them to attend. And in spite of all that, they still managaed to place third.



First of all nothing i said was wrong, so my homework was 100% accurate. You just have a different opinion. Secondly, if I'm not mistaken, you're implying that if CLG.EU had their original roster and practice that they could beat Azubu/Najin? I don't think so. Going into S2 championship CLG.EU had way more experience in tournaments than Azubu Blaze/Frost or TPA. Yet they fell to Azubu Frost after they got completely figured out after their first game win. They were outplayed so hard in games 2 and 3. Come on how can you not see this.


----------



## Darth (Nov 10, 2012)

err hmm lets see. Maybe cause clg eu beat both azubu blaze and najin sword in the summer ogn finals?


----------



## Sansa (Nov 10, 2012)

Bought Caitlyn


----------



## Guiness (Nov 10, 2012)

In a game where I had so much lag, and Annie afk, we won.

Felt so good.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 10, 2012)

Been getting horrible lag spikes with Jayce recently.

I am pulling off my E+Q combo but my Q animation comes up before my E, so the Q looks like its unaffected by the E and there's this animation jump so I can't tell if I hit it and I can't see where the enemy champ is so I can't follow up with Q+W+E in hammer stance.

Been doing reasonably well with him when I had the chance, however, this lags gave me one of my worst games with him but my team won.


Don't get it with other champions.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been getting lag issues with Infernal Alistar as well. Tbh its quite annoying.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been getting lag recently too.

I press my q for Ahri and the animation doesn't play and she just sits there then the next thing I know I'm at 25% health.


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> First of all nothing i said was wrong, so my homework was 100% accurate. You just have a different opinion. Secondly, if I'm not mistaken, you're implying that if CLG.EU had their original roster and practice that they could beat Azubu/Najin? I don't think so. Going into S2 championship CLG.EU had way more experience in tournaments than Azubu Blaze/Frost or TPA. Yet they fell to Azubu Frost after they got completely figured out after their first game win. They were outplayed so hard in games 2 and 3. Come on how can you not see this.



Still doesn't make the whole of Asia one scene

Also, this:


Darth said:


> err hmm lets see. Maybe cause clg eu beat both azubu blaze and najin sword in the summer ogn finals?





But stay ignorant, you obviously don't follow the scene that well or that long. You just watched s2 championships and thought you were an expert now.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Just did 7/0/4 with Irelia and won the game. Statistically it was not my best with her but I do believe my performance was my best yet. I managed to get 100 cs under 20 mins which is a first(with bruiser).

My goal is to get 100cs in under 10.

Played 3 games so far this morning, won 2. Been a good start.

And I'm lvl 30 too but I won't be playing ranked for a while. :\


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2012)

But (ignoring possible jungle creeps) you can only have 101 minions at 10 minute mark, though the next 6 will have just arrived at your lane and the 7 after that will just have spawned.

Just saying, it's possible, but good luck.


My minimum goal each match is 150 cs at 20, else I'm really disappointed (unless ofc I had a lot of skirmishes/lane pressure and my opponent has even way less).


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2012)

...you guys DO know CLG eu/NA ALL admitted the Korean teams are WAY ahead while streaming?

They said the Koreans understand situational fighting much more and that is why they win.

150 cs by 20 is pretty easy as mid, it's a little bit harder as an AD or top as you don't have fast lane/wraiths.

As a mid, you should have 300 cs by 25 min in if you play well enough.

I use to be in the 1400s (fuck solo Q, all my friends were in the 1700s and they all thought I was as good as them but got unlucky(main role support and jungle)) but I came to Korea and I've been practicing here and I'll say first hand I got my ass whooped a hundred times but got two hundred times better because of it.


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2012)

I know, I said myself a few pages back the Korean scene is the strongest in the world.

But European scene is the second strongest, and Asia isn't just one scene. That's what I'm arguing.



Also yeah, I usually play top, and also tend to play pretty aggressive, so that's why my goal is semi-low. Bare in mind though that's the bare minimum I'm satisfied with, lower than that and I'm like 'fuck I'm playing like shit'.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2012)

Chocochip said:
			
		

> As a mid, you should have 300 cs by 25 min in if you play well enough.



Lol no. That much CS is exceptional and pretty much indicates you've only gone back like once or twice and have had no time to roam whatsoever and you are certainly stealing only wraiths but at least enemy wraiths/friendly wolves as well.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Gonna vote for the underdog here.

Go Curse!

Hmm, I wanna see Wickd live though. Hopefully they don't ban his Irelia.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

CLG Bench is totally dominating CLG EU right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha, this game is an excellent example of how full of shit pro players still are.

Scarra tried to say that there's nothing that Nasus can do vs. Irelia, when he's in fact one of her greatest foils. Her damage scales with AS and Nasus rapes AS, he also has the sustain from his passive to be able to stay in lane vs. her.

So many champions are much more viable than people give credit for, they're just so unwilling to experiment and think outside the box.

Eat your words fat man Scarra.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2012)

I love how champs go from useless/troll picks, to FotM just because they saw a pro playing it in a tournement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 11, 2012)

Now all I need to see is Karma support catching on for anti-kill lanes like Blitz/Leona.

H4H4H4H4.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

WAD said:


> Haha, this game is an excellent example of how full of shit pro players still are.
> 
> Scarra tried to say that there's nothing that Nasus can do vs. Irelia, when he's in fact one of her greatest foils. Her damage scales with AS and Nasus rapes AS, he also has the sustain from his passive to be able to stay in lane vs. her.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I agree.

Like people were laughing when I said you can play support Sivir.

But guess what? I won 2 out of 2 support Sivir.

That shut them up. 

Anyway, rooting for the underdog here. Ppl get on my nerves when they say Wickd is better than Wings so seeing Wickd getting his shit raped was satisfying, even though I really want to learn from his Irelia


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Froggen got off-panelled by Voyboy.


----------



## eHav (Nov 11, 2012)

is there a game going on atm?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## eHav (Nov 11, 2012)

hope curse wins, i like saint, despite his fuckups


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Ouch.
CLG EU just crushed Curse. That Skarner completely controlled the map. :\ 

From the time I saw that match up, I just knew that Curse would have gotten complacent.

There is no doubt gonna be some tension leading up to the final game.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

Well all of a sudden its gone Offline, the stream.

So I assume CLG EU has won.

Damn.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2012)

Stream comes back on and you see a Korean team entered the game and just 10v5 aced them.

At level 1. No items. Final Destination. Fox only.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel bummed out Curse didn't win.

Dammit.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

Caitlyn is bad luck man.

Everytime I play her I lose, wtf.

I'm going back to Ahri.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 12, 2012)

I wish you luck. I just hope you don't end up playing against people who have a lot of experience playing the game.  There are people who like to play on smurf accounts so that they can feel good about themselves.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2012)

I made a smurf to practice the week's champions' rotation on.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2012)

WAD said:


> Lol no. That much CS is exceptional and pretty much indicates you've only gone back like once or twice and have had no time to roam whatsoever and you are certainly stealing only wraiths but at least enemy wraiths/friendly wolves as well.



No, it's easily possible as an AP mid with wraiths and fast lane.

As AD carry or top fuck no.

Unless you are playing those games where you roam a fuck ton.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 12, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> I wish you luck. I just hope you don't end up playing against people who have a lot of experience playing the game.  There are people who like to play on smurf accounts so that they can feel good about themselves.



I use to be that asshole because a few of my friends made accounts to start league and I was teaching them while playing with them.

I would just jungle Shaco every game


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

CLG EU beat Curse?

What a surprise! 

lol CLG EU was easily the strongest team in the Lonestarclash. Tales of the Lane was a much more exciting tournament. Curse EU beating M5 while Eclypsia beats Sk 2-0 and the second game was an 18 minute defeat. Curse EU then going on to win it all. 

Casters were way better as well. Deman/Jatt > Scarra/Random Cowboy hat guy. Rivington is pretty awesome though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> No, it's easily possible as an AP mid with wraiths and fast lane.
> 
> As AD carry or top fuck no.
> 
> Unless you are playing those games where you roam a fuck ton.



Possible? Yes.

Easily? No.

It was a record when Alex Ich on Galio broke 300 CS in 23:50, Froggen later broke that record on Karthus.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

Bets on how long it takes for the Season 3 patch to release? 

My guess? Another two weeks at least.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Darth said:


> Bets on how long it takes for the Season 3 patch to release?
> 
> My guess? Another two weeks at least.


I hope so, gives me more time failing to get gold! 

Speaking of which, after a long day of playing the terror known as solo que, I needed a breather. So I started playing some normals with my little bro who recently started playing. Didn't really feel like making a smurf just to play with him so I just played on my main. I have never felt like such a bully before until now rofl.

Though it is really fun stacking all the snowball items on one champion.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2012)

The leviathan is actually so useless.

You get more hp from Warmogs even when fully stacked.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

dat unique passive at 20 stacks so OP though.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2012)

By the time you get there you've won anyway.

Snowball items are kind of pointless, they aren't really as "wow" anymore when the only time you get them fully stacked is when you have already won the game. In those situations (where it's possible for you to get them fully stacked), even if you didn't have them you'd still win the game.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2012)

By the time you get there you've won anyway.

Snowball items are kind of pointless, they aren't really as "wow" anymore when the only time you get them fully stacked is when you have already won the game. In those situations (where it's possible for you to get them fully stacked), even if you didn't have them you'd still win the game.


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2012)

Sasori said:


> By the time you get there you've won anyway.
> 
> Snowball items are kind of pointless, they aren't really as "wow" anymore when the only time you get them fully stacked is when you have already won the game. In those situations (where it's possible for you to get them fully stacked), even if you didn't have them you'd still win the game.





Sasori said:


> By the time you get there you've won anyway.
> 
> Snowball items are kind of pointless, they aren't really as "wow" anymore when the only time you get them fully stacked is when you have already won the game. In those situations (where it's possible for you to get them fully stacked), even if you didn't have them you'd still win the game.



Quoted both for accuracy. 

Yeah they're among the least bought items in the game for a reason. They're just not viable and they require you to be at a certain level of stack just for the item to break even in gold/stat ratio. Why buy them when you can just snowball with flat items? No need for the risk and everyone recognizes that. 

I hope Riot addresses/reworks them in S3.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

i remember pubstomping back in the day with mejai's and occult on jax/akali

o lawdy


----------



## Guiness (Nov 12, 2012)

Played a fcking 9 games with Jax.

And lost all 9.

what the fuck. I'm not even doing bad with him. I don't feed and I get kills but its like the team just can't get together when we do fights.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2012)

99% of losses come from failed team fighting.

Bad positioning, bad initiate, wrong focusing etc...

It's really hard to communicate all of this effectively when you are not a 5 man premade.



It would be lulz if you made some sort of avoid-team fight team composition. That would really fuck with the meta. I don't know enough about LoL to theorycraft tho.

Maybe some backdoor champs with a strong enough defensive/poke core to hold turrets while they backdoor or something. Sounds like a really troll strategy, I like it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 12, 2012)

Shen/Shaco/TF/Nidalee/Caitlyn

Split push mania.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2012)

Sasori said:


> 99% of losses come from failed team fighting.
> 
> Bad positioning, bad initiate, wrong focusing etc...
> 
> ...



Fuck with the meta? We've had poke-meta be prevalent for so many times lol

It's what made CLG.NA the best team in the world back in spring/summer 2011


And even currently poke comps are sometimes used, Jayce is a new favourite for it because E+Q hurts so goddamn much. And because the acceleration gate is excellent for avoiding teamfights.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm buying Zed. Fck it.



And finally, after so many losses, about 9 or 8, I won my next 4 matches straight, 3 of which were with Jax and fcking dominated too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2012)

another assassin champ? o.O


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, haha.

I remember buying Kha'Zix and regretting it soon enough but at that point I was pure ranged adc and I knew nothing about melee so things are different this time around.

Gonna get Zed and play him top and probably learn him jungle as well.

I'm glad I didn't get Elise either, haha.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2012)

Didi said:


> Fuck with the meta? We've had poke-meta be prevalent for so many times lol
> 
> It's what made CLG.NA the best team in the world back in spring/summer 2011
> 
> ...


Not a poke comp, but poke champs to stop them from taking turrets while the others back door.

I was thinking more of like some crazy Teemo/Shaco/Yi Back door.

While something like Jayce/Heimer(is he good for defence?) turtle.

Teemo shroom up the whole access on to the lane and push top. When they come, Teemo just runs off safely with advanced warning/OP slow. Then simultaneously, have Shaco push bot at the moment you know they are top hunting Teemo. You alternate this. So when they come for Shaco, Teemo resumes, vice versa.

And with their team constantly split from stopping the alternating BDs, you have 2-3 turtle champs on mid lane that unless the enemy come hard with all 5, they can't breach.

And if they do gang up all 5 on mid lane, top and bot are taken as a result, top and bot are also getting more levels and farm than the joint mid push too.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2012)

No Zed?

Riot, stahp plz.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2012)

Hm, a persistent error appeared today.

After character selection, going into the loading screen, screen blacks out and errors out forcing you to restart the client -- which doesnt resolve the problem and keeps repeating.

Apparently others have been having the same problem and the forum staff say we just have to wait for the patch/hotfix.


----------



## Stein (Nov 13, 2012)

Roaming Assassin Duo Maokai and Eve actually works really well... 
Much better than Assassin Duo Karma and Fizz. 
I sometimes get Mejai's... But only with LeBlanc....
Has anybody here bought a Leviathan before?


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2012)

SoulDeku said:


> Roaming Assassin Duo Maokai and Eve actually works really well...
> Much better than Assassin Duo Karma and Fizz.
> I sometimes get Mejai's... But only with LeBlanc....
> Has anybody here bought a Leviathan before?



When I troll Proving Grounds/on my smurf yeah I buy every stack item just for fun. 

Zed's out btw.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2012)

I bought Zed.

And everybody is buying him like wildfire. Damn.

I so wanna use him but I can't. :c


----------



## Didi (Nov 13, 2012)

SoulDeku said:


> Roaming Assassin Duo Maokai and Eve actually works really well...
> Much better than Assassin Duo Karma and Fizz.
> I sometimes get Mejai's... But only with LeBlanc....
> Has anybody here bought a Leviathan before?



OF COURSE



IT'S LIKE YOU SCRUBS HAVE NEVER PLAYED BRAVERY


----------



## Guiness (Nov 13, 2012)

Just used Zed in a bot game.

Definitely not the easiest person to play with. Getting out combos with him is harder then being able to do so with Jayce. :\ With Zed, you actually need to have positioning that can align to your opponent. And doing so in the heat of battle? Hahahaha, yeah, I don't think I'm gonna be trying him in a normal match just yet.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2012)

He just looks like Talon and Shen had a baby.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Sasori said:


> He just looks like Talon and Shen had a baby.



Never been into yaoi but uhhhhhh, damn~


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

Zed is what Shen was suppose to be.

Shen is a disgrace of a character. When I first played this game and I picked him and read what he did I was so fucking confused.

He's a ninja TANK? I'm sorry, but what the fuck?

STAND UNITED LET ME TAKE ALL THE DAMAGE.

DASH! TO TAKE ALL THE DAMAGE

SHIELD! TO TAKE ALL THE DAMAGE

THROW DAGGER! NOT MUCH DAMAGE BUT IF I RUN UP TO YOU AND ATTACK I HEAL!


What the fuck Riot.

BTW, Elise is a GREAT support.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Zed is what Shen was suppose to be.
> 
> Shen is a disgrace of a character. When I first played this game and I picked him and read what he did I was so fucking confused.
> 
> ...



Yeah Shen is SUCH A BAD CHAMPION WHAT WAS RIOT THINKING WHO'D EVER USE A NINJA THAT TANKS SHIT AND THAT IS ALSO CAPABLE OF DOING LOTS OF DAMAGE AT THE SAME TIME? 

Shen is one of my three best champions so I hope they did his rival justice. Can't wait to try out Zed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Zed is meh.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

Zed is cooool as shit. He's a decent mid that counters a lot of ap champs.

He's like a Talon, idk if he would be better or worse.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2012)

So he's all AD? No AP ratios? 

Damn.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 14, 2012)

Shen is a true ninja.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2012)

Sucked so hard as jungle Zed.

My jungling is so weaaaak.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Problem with Zed is that he's not as useful as Talon in teamfights. Talon has better CC (stronger slow, silence), MUCH more AoE damage, and better disengage from the fight after assassinating his target to avoid being focused afterwards (stealth).

Zed seemingly can do better in lane than Talon vs. most matchups, but it is also infinitely harder to play him to that potential.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2012)

Won first my game jungling, though I did pretty bad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2012)

just played two games both with Maokai

holy shit is he awesome, first game the opponent had two players leave which made it easy, but the second game holyyy shit

someone left on our team right when it started, so i held down bottom by myself

and pretty much went and soloed the whole lane, pretty much played defense until i leveled up enough to be an OP mofo

undefeated


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm jelly.

I played support with Mao earlier and got thrashed.

This is your first time playing LoL?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2012)

you played support with mao? is use him to blitz people(root, throw sapling on rooted guy, knockback attack) and tank shit. his ult is good when you get enough mana

and i played games similar back in WC3(not DOTA, just the custom made BE AN ANIME CHARACTER type of games) but first time with this one yeah


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Mao can be played pretty much anywhere (except AD)

He just has really good base numbers/stats. I believe Sapling at it's max rank has the highest base damage of any spell in the game (If you land it and have it explode)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 14, 2012)

Just tried attack speed AP varus, what a beast. Shreds tanks ez. Late game deals around 45% maximum hp magic damage with max stacks of blight not to mention 1.0 AP ratio on his AOE R.

PS: This was on Proving Grounds


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah sapling is really strong and most people forget to move after it lands(also helps against minion crowds)

probably gonna buy him when i get enough before i use other champs


----------



## Guiness (Nov 14, 2012)

He was an interesting champion.

Next champ I'm gonna get will most likely be Lee Sin.

But as I bought Zed and am still learning Irelia and Jax top, that may have to wait lol.


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2012)

WAD said:


> Mao can be played pretty much anywhere (except AD)
> 
> He just has really good base numbers/stats. I believe Sapling at it's max rank has the highest base damage of any spell in the game (If you land it and have it explode)



Sapling has 460 base if both landing (180) and explosion (280) hit


Karthus ult has 550 base... and it hits 5 people guaranteed (excluding possible scenarios with dead people or vladpool etc), so that's 2750 base damage


For sapling to trump that, it would have to hit at least 6 units with both the landing AND the explosion
which is pretty unlikely


And I'm sure there are other spells but that's the first thing I could think of and cba to find more


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

Non-ultimates, Didi-kun


----------



## Didi (Nov 14, 2012)

You didn't say that, baddie waddie




seldom have I come up with a nickname this homosexual


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 14, 2012)

WAD said:


> Mao can be played pretty much anywhere (except AD)
> 
> He just has really good base numbers/stats. I believe Sapling at it's max rank has the highest base damage of any spell in the game (If you land it and have it explode)


Maokai Sapling - MAXIMUM MAGIC DAMAGE: 120 / 205 / 290 / 375 / 460 (+ 100% AP)
Nidalee Javelin - MAXIMUM MAGIC DAMAGE: 138 / 238 / 350 / 463 / 575 (+ 162.5% AP)
Cassiopeia Miasma, Fiddlesticks Drain, Mordekaiser's Shroud, and some other DoT spells have more total damage too :ho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 14, 2012)

I stand corrected


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 14, 2012)

Maokai has the second strongest base attack damage starting the game. He's very good a dueling early in the game so take advantage of early ganks/counter jungling.

Only Taric has a higher AD base stat.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2012)

So after a day of playing with Darth, like 5-7 games in Draft, 2 of which we only won, I played with my friends in Blind Pick.

6/2/12 - Support Voli
7/2/11 - Irelia (it was 4v5 too because one of our teammates decided to take a lunch break. :\)

Yah, it feels good to win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2012)

i just played a game with jax and holy shit did i dominate

it wasnt fair in the slightest


----------



## Cronos (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlHES7Irs9A&feature=my_favorites&list=FL9cAEBxjVyUl45Lp3CmiutA[/YOUTUBE]


oh my god did my penis just move


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2012)

I have that exact same wallpaper.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2012)

Aphromoo is truly entertaining.

Too bad I don't rly play adc or I would watch him more.

Now to wait for wingsofdeathx to do a rendition of Mariah Carey's "Hero".


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 15, 2012)

New water-based support named *Nami*.

All we need is a pirate skin and I'm sold.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2012)

A support champ at last!

Oooohh!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2012)

Interaction with Fizz?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BtltD2jNpRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 15, 2012)

I just found out about this game and so far I like it with the only problem being that it seems I totally suck at it... I'm used to playing FPS and RTS games and I've played DOTA only once so many years ago that I can't even remember the basics.

So for a total noob at this game which champion is best to choose?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I just found out about this game and so far I like it with the only problem being that it seems I totally suck at it... I'm used to playing FPS and RTS games and I've played DOTA only once so many years ago that I can't even remember the basics.
> 
> So for a total noob at this game which champion is best to choose?


Orianna.

Jungle.

No Smite.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 15, 2012)

^ Orianna OP.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sir Daniel Fortesque (Nov 15, 2012)

> Rageblade
> Reworked to have a powerful attack speed, spell vamp and life steal boost when you are low on life.


looks like olaf got a new toy


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2012)

Quite an interesting read.

Its gonna be a very interesting next couple of days after when the patch comes out.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 16, 2012)

Leona wat r u doing

Leona

Stahp


----------



## Didi (Nov 16, 2012)

Sir Daniel Fortesque said:


> looks like olaf got a new toy



Meh, don't think Olaf can afford to buy a purely offensive item.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 16, 2012)

Didi said:


> Meh, don't think Olaf can afford to buy a purely offensive item.


I've seen some people buying PD, IE or even BT on Olaf before.


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2012)

Real men buy Gunblade on Olaf.


----------



## Savior (Nov 16, 2012)

The new champion doesn't seem all that. Played against him a few times and always owned him. Could be just scrubs picking him though.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Orianna.
> 
> Jungle.
> 
> No Smite.



How come is she good for a noob?


----------



## Darth (Nov 16, 2012)

What part of "High Skill Cap Champion" do people not get? Zed isn't considered blatantly overpowered because people haven't gotten a grasp on him yet. 

Although Westrice seems to have managed to get some practice with him as he's spamming penta's with him in solo queue.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, Zed abilities are mad wicked.

Definitely not a champ I would recommend for new players.

I still do terrible with him :c


----------



## Stein (Nov 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I just found out about this game and so far I like it with the only problem being that it seems I totally suck at it... I'm used to playing FPS and RTS games and I've played DOTA only once so many years ago that I can't even remember the basics.
> 
> So for a total noob at this game which champion is best to choose?



Ashe, Yi, Annie, Morgana and Garen are pretty easy to play in my opinion, so you may wanna try them out.

I'm not quite sure what to think of Zed yet, I've played him a few times and I've done fairly well, but whenever I'm with or against one they either dominate or get destroyed... 
To be fair though people would still be trying out new ways with him lol.

New support looks pretty cool. 
I've always wanted to play support Cass.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2012)

How is she........swimming on the ground?


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got Shyvana and Darkflame Shyvana that came free with my gaming mouse.

Finally played her in the first time in a regular PvP game and I jungled. I went 11/4/10 with her in my match but we lost because my AD Carry Vayne went 4/13 and my AP Mid Lux went 6/13. 

Damn you riot matchmaking. Turns out our AD Vayne only has 10 freaking PvP wins.


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 17, 2012)

Played a bit on the PBE. So many new items at once is a little overwhelming but some of them are really interesting. I like Zephyr a lot on Jax. Also the Nidalee visual upgrade is great.



Swarmy said:


> How come is she good for a noob?



Nah, don't play Ori. He's just messing with you. Good champs to try when you are just starting out are Annie, Ash, Garen, Master Yi or Sona. Pretty much anyone in the "Recommended" tab in the champions section really (Except Nasus, no idea why he is there). Most of them are cheap and Ashe is free this week so give her a try first.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2012)

Nasus is there to teach them the importance of last hitting.

I think the recommended characters are for beginniners, ie. still in AI.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

Unlock Darius lol, its worth the money it won't take long for you to get the hang of him even if you haven't played the game much


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I've seen some people buying PD, IE or even BT on Olaf before.




*Spoiler*: __ 



doesn't mean it's a good idea


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> Just got Shyvana and Darkflame Shyvana that came free with my gaming mouse.
> 
> Finally played her in the first time in a regular PvP game and I jungled. I went 11/4/10 with her in my match but we lost because my AD Carry Vayne went 4/13 and my AP Mid Lux went 6/13.
> 
> Damn you riot matchmaking. Turns out our AD Vayne only has 10 freaking PvP wins.


What mouse did you buy?

Also, my normal games are  being spammed by Diamond and Plat players. Holy shit normals are harder than ranked now.  Still won 8/10 games though. 


Didi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't mean it's a good idea



BT on Olaf is awesome.  

Press W and have 50% Life steal.


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2012)

BT can work if you're ahead. IE and PD are horrible ideas though.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> What mouse did you buy?
> 
> Also, my normal games are  being spammed by Diamond and Plat players. Holy shit normals are harder than ranked now.  Still won 8/10 games though.



Logitech G400. It was on sale for 30% off plus Shyvana and the Darkflame skin. 

NA Server. Roninmedia.

Wouldn't mind being carried a few games since I play support/jungle/top more often than not.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> BT can work if you're ahead. IE and PD are horrible ideas though.


I remember the good old Season 1/Early Season 2 days when Triforce was a must buy on Olaf. 


roninmedia said:


> Logitech G400. It was on sale for 30% off plus Shyvana and the Darkflame skin.
> 
> NA Server. Roninmedia.
> 
> Wouldn't mind being carried a few games since I play support/jungle/top more often than not.



Haha i'll add you in a sec. For the next week or two at least I'm not going to start playing ranked just yet so I'm always up for normals with everyone.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Also, my normal games are  being spammed by Diamond and Plat players. Holy shit normals are harder than ranked now.  Still won 8/10 games though.


Can you see what "rank" the enemies have? Because I never see silver or higher players in the enemy team... :/


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Can you see what "rank" the enemies have? Because I never see silver or higher players in the enemy team... :/



You can tell by their user icons at the end game results screen. If they have the Plat or Diamond trophy icon, you know they're plat or diamond.


----------



## Ginkurage (Nov 17, 2012)

^ They also get a border (color depends on rank) around their champion splash art during the loading screen.



Sasori said:


> Nasus is there to teach them the importance of last hitting.
> 
> I think the recommended characters are for beginniners, ie. still in AI.


Actually yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Blue Bomber said:


> ^ They also get a border (color depends on rank) around their champion splash art during the loading screen.
> 
> 
> Actually yeah, that makes sense.



Yeah but you can't see your opponent's borders in the loading screen which I think is kinda silly.

In other news, I JUST BOUGHT WARLORD SHEN YEAAAH.

This completes my skin set for Shen. I already have completed skin sets for Ahri, Akali, Kayle, Diana, Jax, Jayce, and Katarina. 

Currently sitting at 104 skins total. With 5 legendary skins. (Blood Lord Vlad, Surprise Party Fiddlesticks, Pulsefire Ez, Lion Dance Kog, Zombie Brand)

Damn my account's worth a lot.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

How is Renekton? thinking of getting him once i have 6300ip


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> How is Renekton? thinking of getting him once i have 6300ip



Sick of playing against Jax in top lane? Love combo champions? Well then do we have the champion for you! 

Presenting, Renekton! Insane angry alligator man with a grudge against his dog brother for whatever reason, he's a hard counter to that pesky Jax and is as tanky of a bruiser as you'll ever need. 

For the low low price of 6300 IP he could be yours today!


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Yeah but you can't see your opponent's borders in the loading screen which I think is kinda silly.
> 
> In other news, I JUST BOUGHT WARLORD SHEN YEAAAH.
> 
> ...



Surprise party fiddle is only 975 rp though, so not legendary price.



Thougn it's an awesome skin, I have it as well.

ITSYOURBIRTHDAYCAWCAWCAWCAW


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Didi said:


> Surprise party fiddle is only 975 rp though, so not legendary price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riot called it Legendary on release so Legendary it shall remain.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol I love how instead of crows he uses baloons for dark winds, even the symbol for it and for crowstorm are different 

Gentlemen cho is best skin 

QUIET!!!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2012)

At the time, Surprise Party Fiddlesticks was the the most epic skin ever made by riot. 

Even now I rank it really high in my favourites.

It was a shame that I bought Bandito Fids one day before they released Surprise Party Fids, I was really gutted.


Renekton is so fun for me. Though he falls off pretty hard late game, and he doesn't have as much game presence as his peers. I also don't feel he brings much to the team either, but then again, ppl can argue it's like a "no strengths/no weaknesses" type deal.

Regardless he's real fun. I love the double dash, really catches ppl off guard.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

Waiting for Japanese schoolgirl Cho'gath


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Buying a new champion?

Don't have Riven/Diana/Akali/Shen/Lee Sin/Anivia/Jax/Irelia/Jayce/Ahri/Lux/Katarina/Kassadin/Nidalee/Nunu/Vayne/Talon/Zilean/Zyra?

Buy them first. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 17, 2012)

i havent bought a single one yet


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i havent bought a single one yet



Lol well those are just my favorite champs overall. I think Riot's done a great job with designing recent champion releases but I'm also a fan of their older champion reworks. 

Mostly though, I'm just a sucker for assassins.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth where did you find that Diana set dude


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 17, 2012)

Darth said:


> Buying a new champion?
> 
> Don't have Riven/Diana/Akali/Shen/Lee Sin/Anivia/Jax/Irelia/Jayce/Ahri/Lux/Katarina/Kassadin/Nidalee/Nunu/Vayne/Talon/Zilean/Zyra?
> 
> ...



Riven, Diana, Akali, Lee Sin, Irelia, Ahri, Lux, Nidalee, Vayne, Talon, Zyra are the ones I don't own.

Of the others I own (Shen, Anivia, Jax, Jayce, Katarina, Kassadin, Nunu, Zilean), I play Jayce a lot and Jax sometimes. The others, I don't really play. Would play Shen more but its a horror on coordination on SoloQ.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Darth where did you find that Diana set dude



I was actually one of the first people that saw this art posted by the artist. Within 20 minutes of him posting it actually. 

I then thought that it was so good that I posted it on the /r/Leagueoflegends subreddit and it made front page on the subreddit and actually the front page of /All/reddit. 

Epic art and it's a bit cut off in my sig but the entire pic is pretty amazing. Here's the link.



Also here's another present for you guys.  



Just showing how awesome Riven is


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still confused about Riven's skin color in her original art she is dark skinned but in championship riven she looks white


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

riot is racist.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> riot is racist.


No black champions that's so racist!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 17, 2012)

They'd be OP, passive increased movement speed


*runs away*


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> No black champions that's so racist!



What are you talking about? They have Wukong! 



*Runs Away*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2012)

Nocturne's black, yo.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 17, 2012)

WAD said:


> Nocturne's black, yo.


I knew someone funny would bring him up 

He's not really black, he just doesn't allow light to reflect on his body :ho


----------



## Guiness (Nov 17, 2012)

Just had my best game as Jayce. 

11/8/9

I was finally beginning to pull off combos like mad but my team failed me. Hec DCs then feeds hard by being counter ganked. Our mid kept dying too much feeding Fiddle, though he did have more kills and assists than me. Our bot lane failed.

Its ridiculous. I tell the fools to surrender and our mid is like "They deserve the nexus explosion." I'm like "Bitch ass mothafcka, are you stupid?" I understand his feelings but that was not a good game. The team played well enough to win under the circumstances but had our Hec not dc'd and dominated jungle like he could ahve and not do stupid shit that someone at his level should not be doing, then fck, we would have win easily cuz I was dominating that top lane too easy.

IMO, the enemy deserves a nexus explosion when its a good game from both teams, when all members can be like "GG, you played well and I had fun" and actually mean it and stand their losses with pride. Not that inconsistent performance we displayed.

Friggin' false chivalry to make himself feel better and all. Wasted 10 mins of my time where I could have moved onto the next game. Like I've learnt, 'you win some, you lose some. don't dwell too hard on a game you lost. move on to the next one and do better.'

Bloody teammates sometimes.

And Fiddle OP lol.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 18, 2012)

Had the longest most annoying match. My team actually had a 5v4 advantage for over an hour before we finally won. It took about 40+ minutes for 3 people on my team to even hit level 18. 

Went 15/6/20 with Jayce and ended up with my highest CS (420) and damage output ever (482k).


Merc Treads
Trinity Force
Frozen Mallet
Bloodthirster
Infinity Edge
Guardian Angel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2012)

jayce op

what else is new


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 18, 2012)

^

Shouldn't take that long to finish off a 5v4. I think it was 1 hour and 19 minutes and Olaf left when he was level 3.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 18, 2012)

40 mins to hit lvl 18 wtf , were they having tea with minions or something? 

For some reason I don't like Frozen Mallet, a lot of people swear by it and on champs like darius who don't have any other cc aside from apprehend it is useful but eh, I don't mind phage just don't like the mallet. (weird I know)


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> 40 mins to hit lvl 18 wtf , were they having tea with minions or something?
> 
> For some reason I don't like Frozen Mallet, a lot of people swear by it and on champs like darius who don't have any other cc aside from apprehend it is useful but eh, I don't mind phage just don't like the mallet. (weird I know)



It doesnt really need to be built on a lot of champs I agree. Especially if u already have a tri force as u already have the slow proc and you're just sacrificing damage at that point. It's great on champions that synergize well from the health and the perma slow. Champs like Olaf and Shen. Its a great item on certain people but only conditionally really.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2012)

I still build Trinity on Shen 

I synergize with AS too~


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Tri on Shen is my guilty pleasure. Although I'll only do it if I get early kills or if Im decently ahead in cs. If I fall behind I just go the Wits End/ Ionic Spark / Frozen Mallet route. My preferred Shen build though is tri/sunfire/Randuins/Maw/Wits End/mercs


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 18, 2012)

Randuins > Frozen if you already have a triforce.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 18, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Randuins > Frozen if you already have a triforce.



I'll remember that next time. And maybe I should go for a second BT instead of IE?

Usually my Jayce games end long before I complete a 6 item build. They usually end where I have Merc Treads, Trinity Force, Bloodthirster and Guardian Angel. 

It was a really long game where I ended up with 28k gold.


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, IE is not that good of idea on Jayce. Should either be a Last Whisper or another BT. Both would probably give more damage output.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> I'll remember that next time. And maybe I should go for a second BT instead of IE?
> 
> Usually my Jayce games end long before I complete a 6 item build. They usually end where I have Merc Treads, Trinity Force, Bloodthirster and Guardian Angel.
> 
> It was a really long game where I ended up with 28k gold.



You should definitely never get IE on Jayce IMO. Last Whisper is a lot more beneficial as the armor pen also applies to the damage off your abilities. Randuins is good on Jayce if they're packing a lot of AD. But more often than not you're going to want a Maw of Malmortius instead as it gives you damage and some great MR/shield that'll save you more often than not. 

My favorite endgame Jayce build? Triforce/Bloodthirster/Maw/Merc/Guardian Angel/Last Whisper.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 18, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> 40 mins to hit lvl 18 wtf , were they having tea with minions or something?


Maybe they played very careful because the missing enemy could've been hiding anywhere :ho


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Maybe they played very careful because the missing enemy could've been hiding anywhere :ho



Cause who needs wards right?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 18, 2012)

i just won a game where it was 3-5 disadvantage

team stats were 51/9/11(opponent was 9/56/13)

personal stats was 15/4/3

that was amazingggg


----------



## αce (Nov 18, 2012)

31 kills as tryndamere
still lost


karthus rapes tryndamere late game
cant spin in on that without losing all your health


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 18, 2012)

^Damn dude sorry to hear that, karthus is a douche


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 31 kills as tryndamere
> still lost
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that was bad


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> 31 kills as tryndamere
> still lost
> 
> 
> ...



wtf I swear you posted this already. 

Deja vu so hard right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2012)

esp since karthus (good ones) usually run exhaust l0l

also i dont agree on NEVER EVER GET IE on Jayce, imo his ideal 6 item build is: BT, LW, IE, TF, Mercs probably (can also try your hand at CDR its actually quite good) and GA

Don't underestimate late game IE damage with the triple shot thing (that gives max attack speed)


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Not saying it isn't good. 

Just saying that I'd rather have a Maw and a Last Whisper instead.

No point in running IE if you get oneshotted by their ap carry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2012)

how u get 1 shotted with GA?


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

WAD said:


> how u get 1 shotted with GA?



Fine. You'll get oneshotted twice in a teamfight. 

Makes perfect sense. 

I don't like building glass canon Jayce and I feel IE is just too expensive to let him build any durability. Triforce and IE are already the two most expensive items in the game and if you're getting both you usually aren't going to be able to buy much else unless it's a 50 minute game or you're obscenely fed. 

Having a GA doesn't mean you can't get caught out and killed by the enemy team instantly. Having a Maw and a GA however helps your situation substantially.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> wtf I swear you posted this already.
> 
> Deja vu so hard right now.



Same here.

Last two games with Vayne were.

12/4/6
16/5/6

Won all two. I feel good.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 18, 2012)

I wanna get Sona, but idk how to play support.

Whenever I play support I just end up playing like an APC.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm gonna get Janna and Taric.


----------



## Savior (Nov 18, 2012)

New champion Nami.



I might get her just cuz of the name.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 18, 2012)

You should get her because her kit is easy as shit to use, and she seems pretty failproof.

A lot of CC for teammates and against opponents plus a great ult.

That Ult will change Baron/Dragon fights.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2012)

Still 3 or 4 games away from having enough IP to get Zed. 

Can't worry about getting Nami just yet! Although she does look fun! I just hope Riot doesn't nerf her base damages/ratios just so that people don't play her mid and are exclusively forced to play her support. Like they did with Janna/Sona/Alistar/etc.


----------



## Savior (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol playing some Summoner's Rift and our Jungler dced. He then comes back about 15 mins in and says "Time to own some bitches" Needless to say he went something like 0-7. Talk about ruining the game. I laughed so much when he was trying to use Fiddle's ult and got killed before he could.

Then next game our mid goes 0-5 vlad and our udyr goes 0-8. Not a big deal cept I was really owning top lane as Darius vs the other Darius. So annoying. Like why try when you know you have no chance..of course they wouldn't surrender either :<


----------



## Didi (Nov 18, 2012)

Darth said:


> Still 3 or 4 games away from having enough IP to get Zed.
> 
> Can't worry about getting Nami just yet! Although she does look fun! I just hope Riot doesn't nerf her base damages/ratios just so that people don't play her mid and are exclusively forced to play her support. Like they did with Janna/Sona/Alistar/etc.



Well that's because if you have both great utility and great damage, you're overpowered. You gotta make sacrifices somewhere.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2012)

So just lost a match because our teemo built a thornmail, hextech gunblade and sunfire cape

we asked him why he got mostly tanky items instead of damage

'I'm going hybrid dumbass'

ok


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2012)

That's not how you build tank teemo


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

thats not even how u build hybrid teemo lol.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2012)

I feel bad.

Rejected a friend's invite cuz I wanted to get something to eat and watch some JoJo. D:


Darth, play with me later. Wanna try some Kayle.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

Darth, have you ever played with my Taric?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2012)

^That sounded dirty breh 

I wanna try Kayle as well, how should I build her?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

Depends where.

Top Kayle usually goes trinity first. Then you build resistance damage items if the opposition is strong, but if you are a level or two ahead of the rest of the game, go rageblade or IE.

Support Kayle goes the usual support route.

If you're a confident Kayle that's good, usually phage -> rageblade -> frozen -> gunblade -> BT-> PD

That's if you're raping hard. I've seen Kayles 1 v3 no problem with that build.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> Darth, play with me later. Wanna try some Kayle.


Sure sure. Will probably be on tomorrow. 


Chocochip said:


> Darth, have you ever played with my Taric?


Not sure if I played with you at all actually. What was your summoner name again? Are you Vile?


Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^That sounded dirty breh
> 
> I wanna try Kayle as well, how should I build her?



Recommended build knows no equal. 

No but seriously, this is a pretty solid guide to playing Kayle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2012)

The judicator the best.

P.S - She actually works pretty well as an AD. She's a complete lane bully.

Kayle/Nunu sleeper OP


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

thegoodjae

I rape as shaco and taric.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2012)

Straight AD kayle best kayle


IE edge -> PD -> LW = shit son you ded again?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2012)

Before the Kayle hype, before Dyrus made her FotM, I used to play Kayle as a pure ASPD AP glass cannon.

Was real fun, cos no one would expect it. But now I hear AD is better -- What's the ratios on her skills, I still have no idea?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 19, 2012)

Last season I had a 100% win ratio on Darius for ranks(5-0). Played my first rank game  for this season last night on Darius and get first lost. Great start to the season rofl


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> thegoodjae
> 
> I rape as shaco and taric.


Oh that's you?

Totally forgot.  Yeah we've played a few times. Not sure if I played with your taric before, although I do remember that your Shaco was pretty fun. 



StrawHatCrew said:


> Last season I had a 100% win ratio on Darius for ranks(5-0). Played my first rank game  for this season last night on Darius and get first lost. Great start to the season rofl



Incoming ten wins in a row!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

I just build Kayle like a ad carry.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Before the Kayle hype, before Dyrus made her FotM, I used to play Kayle as a pure ASPD AP glass cannon.
> 
> Was real fun, cos no one would expect it. But now I hear AD is better -- What's the ratios on her skills, I still have no idea?



1.0 on q
0.35 on w
0.4 on e


huh, better than I'd thought. Still not great though. I'm too lazy to make the calculations, but going straight AD gives more damage, especially because of the %damage increase of your Q + crits


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Didi said:


> 1.0 on q
> 0.35 on w
> 0.4 on e
> 
> ...



Plus a late game AD carry with 3 seconds of invulnerability is a lot more OP than a late game AP Kayle.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Just added a Ymp3 to my sig. Can't believe the thought JUST hit me now.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

I left America for Korea so someone else has been messing with my account for a bit.

Daaamn if I knew more NFers played, I would sooooo be showing off dat shaco.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2012)

lol Koreans infamous for their Shacos


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2012)

someone i played with had a kill that had some rediculous final statline of like 24/2/11

it was nuts


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

meh I just build pd and ie on Kayle
Works everytime I do it.


I've seen people do the Jax build of triforce and gunblade though
that works fine also


i remember the good old kayle+twitch combos.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

I just had a statline of 21/0/12 as Shaco here

I've got insanely good with Shaco, I play him non stop. I feel like season 3 I could have climbed to plat playing shaco. My friend is sitting at 1830 ATM and he says my shaco >>>> any shaco he's seen at his elo. He also use to hate on me hard for playing shaco but now he respects.

I lived in Korea as of October.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

no one bans shaco at low elo anymore
i should get good at him
koreans are infamous with him


also if anyone wants to add me my account name is: elgalil
na server


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

> I've got insanely good with Shaco, I play him non stop. I feel like  season 3 I could have climbed to plat playing shaco. My friend is  sitting at 1830 ATM and he says my shaco >>>> any shaco he's  seen at his elo. He also use to hate on me hard for playing shaco but  now he respects.



i have a couple of friends in the 1800 elo and they say its no different than the 1500 elo

they say its worse because everyone thinks they are good at that elo. apparently climbing out of 1800 elo into 2k is the hardest thing to do because of the egos of the players

i wouldnt know though im stuck around 1300


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> meh I just build pd and ie on Kayle
> Works everytime I do it.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Ace. Jax's worldwide all build Triforce/gunblade EVERY TIME. 

But only the Koreans build Nashor's Tooth on him. Why? No idea. Go ask Shy. 


Chocochip said:


> I just had a statline of 21/0/12 as Shaco here
> 
> I've got insanely good with Shaco, I play him non stop. I feel like season 3 I could have climbed to plat playing shaco. My friend is sitting at 1830 ATM and he says my shaco >>>> any shaco he's seen at his elo. He also use to hate on me hard for playing shaco but now he respects.
> 
> I lived in Korea as of October.


How's Korea like? I might actually move there within a few years. 

But yeah, I don't really see you on the NA server that much these days. But if you see me, send an invite my way and I'd be happy to play.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

> Yes Ace. Jax's worldwide all build Triforce/gunblade EVERY TIME.




just saying son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2012)

shaco will be OP in S3 jungle

no leash? lol no problem who needs that shit

u think im not gonna lvl 2 gank? 

bahahaha


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Yes Ace. Jax's worldwide all build Triforce/gunblade EVERY TIME.
> 
> But only the Koreans build Nashor's Tooth on him. Why? No idea. Go ask Shy.
> 
> ...



The attack speed and AP synergizes EXTREMELY well with Jax's ULT plus empower.

Add that plus the cooldown and it being relatively cheap for it's price, you have a great item.

Of course you have to be good enough to make the most of Nashor's.

Korea is amazing man. The architecture is smart as fuck, the food is good, the environment is beautiful, the women here are gorgeous.

Quality of living is great if you don't mind apartments(lots of people, small amount of land).

Public transportation is way better than America.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Shaco's one of my favorite champs. People rage a lot when I pick him though.

What official changes have they made to Summoner's Rift in Season 3? They're really getting rid of leashes?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I'm currently living in Beirut and all of the above named factors that you listed are pretty lame here. 

It seems like it'd be a nice place to live though. How's the ping on NA from over there?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know, I've switched to the Korean server. A friend of mine(my sister's boyfriend actually) gave me his old account, currently at level 26.

The smurfs here are like...fucking pro level man. I've seen some crazy next leve mind games man.

These guys think up to the point to where you think you're just doing what's normal and like three attack you. Let me go ward right next to dragon two are top I just saw one back off at bot I should be fine I got my friends.

NOPE BUSH RAPE ULT ULT DEATH, turns out they pinked so they knew when I would go ward again once my ward died.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

I started playing again and I'm finding the community 90 times more obnoxius than before. I don't like this thing where only certain characters are supposed to be in certain lanes. I get it's best to have a ranged carry in the mid, but I don't see why we have to get this technical with the game, it saps all of the fun out. And then people seem to be more aggressive for no reason, everyone's chasing and feeding and then calling me the worst player for my two deaths at the thirty minute mark.

When I came back and pushed four towers and two inhibitors basically alone (and helped to win the game after that) no one has anything to say. It seems like I must just be in the worst ELO ever.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I started playing again and I'm finding the community 90 times more obnoxius than before. I don't like this thing where only certain characters are supposed to be in certain lanes. I get it's best to have a ranged carry in the mid, but I don't see why we have to get this technical with the game, it saps all of the fun out. And then people seem to be more aggressive for no reason, everyone's chasing and feeding and then calling me the worst player for my two deaths at the thirty minute mark.
> 
> When I came back and pushed four towers and two inhibitors basically alone (and helped to win the game after that) no one has anything to say. It seems like I must just be in the worst ELO ever.



Normal or ranked?

Ranged carry mid? What exactly do you mean? Ranged AD carry? Like Ashe or Corki or Vayne? Or you just talking about ranged carries in general?

I mean technically, we see all sorts of crazy switchups in competitive play. but in general, it sticks to the solid meta of (AP Carry/AD Carry/Support/Jungler/Bruiser)

the community gets significantly less toxic the higher you climb. Less trolls and jerks at silver/gold elo. And the best way to avoid trolls in normal games is to play more draft as better mannered players tend to gravitate away from blind pick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Normal or ranked?
> 
> Ranged carry mid? What exactly do you mean? Ranged AD carry? Like Ashe or Corki or Vayne? Or you just talking about ranged carries in general?
> 
> ...


 
I haven't played Ranked in over a year. Doubt I am ready for that because I was away from the game. But they called my 600 Ap Lux build terrible and it was like, how did I triple kill the last three people on the team then. 

I guess that is the one cool new thing, you can't see other team chat when they talk to you unless you want as a default and I need to stop doing solo queue really because that must be what is causing most of the issues I'm seeing. 

And most of the time I just see ranged Carries in the middle lane. But my frustration with this game has made me consider goingo ver to DOTA 2.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I haven't played Ranked in over a year. Doubt I am ready for that because I was away from the game. But they called my 600 Ap Lux build terrible and it was like, how did I triple kill the last three people on the team then.
> 
> I guess that is the one cool new thing, you can't see other team chat when they talk to you unless you want as a default and I need to stop doing solo queue really because that must be what is causing most of the issues I'm seeing.
> 
> And most of the time I just see ranged Carries in the middle lane. But my frustration with this game has made me consider goingo ver to DOTA 2.



Well some games you get trolls and some games you get decent folk. I play Dota2 pretty often and the community can be just as bad as League's often enough. Both however are infinitely better than HoN's community as they are pretty toxic. 

What was your lux build btw?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2012)

Is Dota 2 really much tougher than league? people who play Dota tend to have this condescending view of league, I know if you die in Dota you lose gold but aside from that nothing really.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2012)

just had a 30/8/9 game with Jax 

not only did i get triforce and gunblade, i got a bloodthirster and tiamat for good measure


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Darth said:


> Well some games you get trolls and some games you get decent folk. I play Dota2 pretty often and the community can be just as bad as League's often enough. Both however are infinitely better than HoN's community as they are pretty toxic.
> 
> What was your lux build btw?


 
I don't do Cool Down Reduction with Lux, so it was something like Sorc Shoes for the Pentration, Rod of Ages, Rylias Crystal Septer, Rabaddon's Death Cap, and I was building something else so I got a second Needlessly Large Rod. 

I think I might have AP runes and I have some magic penetration. My Quints are all movement speed.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't do Cool Down Reduction with Lux, so it was something like Sorc Shoes for the Pentration, Rod of Ages, Rylias Crystal Septer, Rabaddon's Death Cap, and I was building something else so I got a second Needlessly Large Rod.
> 
> I think I might have AP runes and I have some magic penetration. My Quints are all movement speed.



You don't need to build that much health on Lux, with that huge range on your spells you should be able to stay safe in the back (and don't you dare fuck up your positioning just for your passive).
Also the slow from rylais will only be affecting your ult basically, and your E when you trigger it. Your q has them snared already and when the snare ends the slow will be over. So not worth it for that either, imo.
Swap out the rylais for something that gives CDR, lux DOES need it. I'd say Athene's cuz it also gives decent AP.
For the rest it's fine, though a void staff should be in your final build, not an hourglass as you were seemingly building. (though you could build hourglass instead of RoA but I think RoA might be better).

/my 2 cents


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't do Cool Down Reduction with Lux, so it was something like Sorc Shoes for the Pentration, Rod of Ages, Rylias Crystal Septer, Rabaddon's Death Cap, and I was building something else so I got a second Needlessly Large Rod.
> 
> I think I might have AP runes and I have some magic penetration. My Quints are all movement speed.



Thats a normal build on an AP caster lol what were they bitching about? but maybe instead of rylai's/rod of ages get an athene's grail or cdr item but really nothing to have a go at your ap caster for

Were you up against any tanks? because they might think you just went ap with no penetration (no void staff)


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah Athene's is a must have on Lux due to the high ap it gives + the extreme Mana regen and 15% CDR. 

With masteries and blue buff/blue pot you can usually stay at 39-40% CDR with just an Athene's allowing you to spam lasers with all the mana in the world at your disposal. 

RoA's a good choice. Rylai's not so much. Other than that you seem to have the general idea down. Don't let online trolls demotivate you. Keep playing and play with friends when you get the chance because it bumps up the level of fun by a ton.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 19, 2012)

just played with twitch again, did really well. 4/1/10, won because the other team quit lol(27/9)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2012)

After a horrible first game Lee, I won 5/0/1 in my second.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> After a horrible first game Lee, I won 5/0/1 in my second.



I popped your lee cherry .

What elo are you anyway?

Btw, sorry about that Tristana. She's a girl and she was really high :ho.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I popped your lee cherry .
> 
> What elo are you anyway?



But what about my crack? 

Have no elo. I'm too bad to be doing ranked yet. Hoping to do rank by early next year though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I started playing again and I'm finding the community 90 times more obnoxius than before. I don't like this thing where only certain characters are supposed to be in certain lanes. I get it's best to have a ranged carry in the mid, but I don't see why we have to get this technical with the game, it saps all of the fun out. And then people seem to be more aggressive for no reason, everyone's chasing and feeding and then calling me the worst player for my two deaths at the thirty minute mark.
> 
> When I came back and pushed four towers and two inhibitors basically alone (and helped to win the game after that) no one has anything to say. It seems like I must just be in the worst ELO ever.



welcome to lol, people aren't going to want to try any different formations. that's one thing that's better about Dota 2.

try finding people to play with, they'll be more open to it. but even my friends in real life just assume im trolling if i go unorthodox.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I started playing again and I'm finding the community 90 times more obnoxius than before. I don't like this thing where only certain characters are supposed to be in certain lanes. I get it's best to have a ranged carry in the mid, but I don't see why we have to get this technical with the game, it saps all of the fun out. And then people seem to be more aggressive for no reason, everyone's chasing and feeding and then calling me the worst player for my two deaths at the thirty minute mark.
> 
> When I came back and pushed four towers and two inhibitors basically alone (and helped to win the game after that) no one has anything to say. It seems like I must just be in the worst ELO ever.


Yup. Being bitched at for playing the champions I want to play basically killed my interest in the game months ago. Haven't played since.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2012)

The best answer to that is play with friends only.

Or, don't play ranked, and don't give a shit about any flames that come your way. How long have you guys been on the internet? You should be fire retardant by now.

Alternatively you could just purposely troll, that way the abuse fills your ego.


----------



## αce (Nov 19, 2012)

meh
mute everyone or just ignore them
honestly i only rage once in a blue moon
this community is fucking dora the explorer compared to the dota/hon community
im immune to it all.


especially since in hon and dota you can voice chat so the rage is even funnier


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2012)

I never mute or ignore, even when the teamates are absolutely hostile, you still need to communicate with them to some extent if you really stand a chance of winning.

Also, it's funny to see people rage over an online game.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 19, 2012)

Not in a nice mood right now.

Friend invites me to game but I don't really wanna play cuz I wanna watch an anime. I accept anyway.

Its a freakin troll match where he wants to try all ap mid team.

Bloody 25 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Stumpy said:


> Yup. Being bitched at for playing the champions I want to play basically killed my interest in the game months ago. Haven't played since.


That's the big issue, people queue dodging because I picked a Champion they don't think goes in the lanes that are left. Or people calling mid and getting mad that you want to be a "mid character".

I didn't just go buy Riven to play all these other fuckers, so lay off.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 20, 2012)

a Garen wanker here!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Riven's so good since I started picking her up (Didi shall rage at me for leaning towards his favorite now)

I also am trying a really unorthodox build, best when I start blue side.

I have FULL FLAT AD rune page (even yellows/blues = 22 AD). I buy a Doran's Blade, I go to enemy wraiths @ lvl 1 (provided they aren't guarding it or a red start jungler doesnt take them first) and I steal the blue wraith (only lose like 40 HP or so opening with Q).

Go top, get Level 2 before my enemy laner, get my stun and go all-in.

So many first bloods 

The wonders of having almost 100 AD @ Lvl 2.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> Riven's so good since I started picking her up (Didi shall rage at me for leaning towards his favorite now)
> 
> I also am trying a really unorthodox build, best when I start blue side.
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, that works.

It's also nice (when blue side) to grab wolves if your jungler has a red start




also w/e dude, my favourite AP mid is Ahri for real actually 
so I'll just play her when you want to play Riven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay then, you go do that.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2012)

o-okay wad-kun



d-did I do well?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Didi's Ahri is WAD's Riven-tier


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2012)

>New champs this week
>Wants to buy Volibear
>Used up his 10 win bonuses
>5378 IP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2012)

oh cool new champs wonder what they are

*sees three champs that i hate playing against*

fffffffffffff


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 20, 2012)

>last season, 20 wins above even: ~1400 elo
>this season, 9-1: 1600 elo

what the fuck


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 20, 2012)

buys veigar to hardcounter the waves of games with karthus

no one uses karthus


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the FBI virus when i tried to go to solomid.net WTF....


----------



## Darth (Nov 20, 2012)

WAD said:


> Didi's Ahri is WAD's Riven-tier



Bet I  can school you both with Riven/Ahri respectively. 

Of course, my Akali and Diana are probably my two best champions at the moment.


----------



## αce (Nov 20, 2012)

my vlad makes little children cry
as does my riven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 20, 2012)

Darth said:


> Bet I  can school you both with Riven/Ahri respectively.
> 
> Of course, my Akali and Diana are probably my two best champions at the moment.



wat in like a mirror match

dats gay

but no u wouldnt


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 20, 2012)

Officially won eight games in a row as a Shaco jungle.

Lost two games in between playing AD carry(I hate supports with no flash).

I hate how my score is like 7/0/9 and then they surrender in 20 minutes...some bullshit..I had only one game as Shaco in the last two days where the other team didn't surrender at actually let me finish and that was because my team was complete shit. I had to split push heavy, direct them to go to bot as I go top, then juke five people when I'm at top(act like I'm running away then run to their base and swing to bot).

Juke juke more dominate dominate win.

I really need to get Sasori an account so I can play with someone in Korea.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2012)

Darth said:


> Bet I  can school you both with Riven/Ahri respectively.
> 
> Of course, my Akali and Diana are probably my two best champions at the moment.





how about



*Spoiler*: __ 



nope


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Officially won eight games in a row as a Shaco jungle.
> 
> Lost two games in between playing AD carry(I hate supports with no flash).
> 
> ...


I'm shit tho, and by shit I mean I'm a pro troller.

I will fuck up your game, make you rage, then steal your cousin.

Also, I only play between the hours of 3-7am Korean time.

Let me know if you get me the account tho, I wouldn't mind playing with you.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 21, 2012)

Shyvana... just... she's now my second champion!


----------



## Darth (Nov 21, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> my vlad makes little children cry
> as does my riven


its ok. you'll get better at them eventually.


WAD said:


> wat in like a mirror match
> 
> dats gay
> 
> but no u wouldnt


No its true im pretty bad at 1v1's. I mean I do fine in 1v1 situations in actual games, but in a straight up 1v1 I just can't clutch.


Didi said:


> how about
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shozan said:


> Shyvana... just... she's now my second champion!


Who doesn't love turning into a dragon and flying at people? Wish some had some kind of cc though.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasori said:


> I'm shit tho, and by shit I mean I'm a pro troller.
> 
> I will fuck up your game, make you rage, then steal your cousin.
> 
> ...



You can take my cousin, she's single.

Oh, and I don't mind how bad you are if I'm Shaco.

Also 3-7 am is fine, I usually stay up to play after watching football(soccer).


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

That's great cos I love top laning.

And by top laning I mean having sex with korean girls.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm still very much a scrub cos I can't stand solo queueing 

and 2 of the people I play with are in the states so there is a time difference too

( I live in Dubai but play on NA servers)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I might buy Vlad.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

Vlad is amazing.

Take some time to get used to though, because his set is very different to others. 

I used to think he was really bad cos I could do no dmg, but then I realised it was about sustained dmg + sustain which made him so op. You do little by little dmg while healing little by little lol. Then by late game u are unstoppable doing huge dmg and healing huge dmg simultaneously.

And did I mention troll pool. Perfect for trolling.

Late game Vlad is a beast - possible to solo whole team. But you have to be patient because he is quite weak early game.

Also his passive is just OP. The more dmg you build, the tankier he gets. BROKEN.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Vlad is amazing.
> 
> Take some time to get used to though, because his set is very different to others.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1sia3fhRXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

Turret baiting with troll pool is also fun.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

It gets really awkward when people friend request me here because I rape and then realize I can't type korean well.


----------



## Savior (Nov 21, 2012)

Bot games are such a joke. I was just trying out Kogmaw and these guys start fighting amongst each other. So I decide to just snipe out kills to annoy them. Quite entertaining. I love the Khazix trying to be all pro but only getting owned by the bots.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

How do you get owned by bots?

I could 1v5 bots if you gave me somebody like Singed.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 21, 2012)

Good news! Legendary Nocturne skin just announced! Too bad I don't own Nocturne...... yet.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Eternium Nocturne



Bad news, no Black Friday skin sale this year.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 21, 2012)

Meh, where is my Dark Harvester Viktor Skin?


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 21, 2012)

Im still waiting my Lu Bu Jarvan IV and Zhao Yun Xin Zhao riot


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 21, 2012)

Or my Battle Priestess Soraka that was suppose to come out with her rework.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

5-0 so far in my provisional games duo queuing with my partner~

Graves - 2, Leona - 1 , Skarner - 1, Ezreal - 1

np


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2012)

I want a skin for Vlad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Bloodlord is just too cool to not get for him if you intend on maining him. Any other skin is a blatant attempt to be hipster.


----------



## Finba (Nov 21, 2012)

I want a new Nid skin , they should release one with her re-do.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

All her skins have been remade to match the updated visuals.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

They need a Legendary metal gear solid Teemo.

Grizzled manly facial hair Teemo with a bandana, planting proximity mines.

He shoots with a small pistol of poison darts.

When he goes into stealth, he's under a motherfucking box.

I would sell my soul for this skin.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

Because Teemo doesn't have enough skins


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

only scumbags play teemo


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

> its ok. you'll get better at them eventually.




i meant it was so good that it makes little children cry
i had over 75% win rate with both of them last season


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> only scumbags play teemo


Captain Scumbag reporting


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

> I would sell my soul for this skin.



you already did when you played teemo



> Captain Scumbag reporting



fuck
you know what?
im gonna go play teemo now


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2012)

Teemo is fun no matter what build you use.

Even that useless fail thornmail build posted in this thread. Sure it was stupid as shit but I'm guessing the guy still had fun lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

AD teemo is by far the stupidest thing known to man

dont even argue "bla bla u can outduel the enemy AD with blind"


----------



## Didi (Nov 21, 2012)

captain teemo on duty ^__________________^




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have the easterbunny skin to be extra cute in turn making people hate me *even more*


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

> AD teemo is by far the stupidest thing known to man
> 
> dont even argue "bla bla u can outduel the enemy AD with blind"



frozen mallet teemo is fucking annoying as hell
ap teemos usually suck ass



> Teemo is fun no matter what build you use.



we'll see son
we'll see


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

teemo

with mob boots

woah


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

AD Teemo use to raaaapeee people in Season 1.

Frozen Mallet/ Madreds Teemo man? He'd just shit on you early mid game and like Shaco, if he got ahead, he'd make sure it'd stay that way.

Of course good enough players drew it out to 40-50 minutes and farmed well to make the game winnable but Teemos can be annoying.

There is a reason The Rain Man reached #1 in the NA ladder only playing Teemo AD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2012)

oh no dont get me wrong, frozen mallet/wriggles/MBR bla blah teemo is fine and all

im talking about like

an AD CARRY build teemo, sometimes they even do triforce and im like ?????


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

the rainman rages too much
stopped watching him


and chu8 reached #1 playing maokai
no one else is doing that
ah chu. i remember him in his prime during hon. easily would have been the best lol player if he didn't fall off from his greatness


in competitive hon they used to have strategies called "address the chu" because he was so fucking strong.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2012)

Teemos lack the mobility of most Ad carries late game to have a glass cannon build.


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

> im talking about like
> 
> an AD CARRY build teemo, sometimes they even do triforce and im like ?????



i dodge any game where a teemo calls ad bot


----------



## αce (Nov 21, 2012)

and chus korean too
gg


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2012)

Bought a Razer Abyssus.

Its so damn different. Ended throwing my first game away because of the mad sensitivity.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRuPLMxw4bM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Nov 21, 2012)

Great. The synapse 2.0 driver won't recognize my mouse so I can't configure it.


----------



## Finba (Nov 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> the rainman rages too much
> stopped watching him
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't chu8 also play Karma?
Hold on.. What's a Karma?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 22, 2012)

Poor Bench King Elementz.


----------



## Stein (Nov 22, 2012)

Finba said:


> Didn't chu8 also play Karma?
> *Hold on.. What's a Karma?*



Scariest AP Carry Tank Support you'll ever face.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2012)

How do I build Diana


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2012)

couple dorans rings, abyssal scepter (outduel any AP), deathcap

mercs/sorcs

thats pretty much core, you dont really ever get a void staff unless theyre MASSIVELY stacking MR and ur team is double AP because diana does pretty well in spite of MR stacking

lich bane eventually is great, a GA good on everyone too


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

WAD said:


> couple dorans rings, abyssal scepter (outduel any AP), deathcap
> 
> mercs/sorcs
> 
> ...



WAD gives bad advice. 

Don't build mercs on Diana. 

Screw Dorans. for 500 more gold you'll get a Haunting Guise which gives you way more damage/better health/magic pen that scales with the sorc boots you should always get. 

run mana regen seals + the mana regen mastery. If you're mid you'll be getting blue anyway so you generally won't need to worry about your mana consumption if you play smart.

Abyssal + Zhonya's and that's pretty much your core. Afterwards if you can afford it, deathcap into guardian angel. 

I run magic pen reds, ap quints, mana regen/per level seals, flat magic resist glyphs. going 21/0/9 for my masteries. 

that's my go to diana build. I have two more situational rune pages/mastery builds that have armor/HP per level seals and MS/Magic Pen Quints and AP/per level glyphs on the other pages. While sometimes I put 9 points into defense instead of utility vs certain matchups that I personally perform poorly against. Like Darius top for example. 

I also obviously alternate my build heavily depending on whether I'm top/mid/jungle. Getting Athene's if I'm playing top purple side vs certain matchups and rylai's when i'm jungling most of the time forgoing haunting guise. 

I max Q in pretty much every situation grabbing 1 point in w and e at levels 2 and 3. Maxing W second. 

Anything else that I can tell you to help you improve would be regarding mechanics and playstyle. Other than that, I hope this helps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2012)

mercs is sometimes necessary on any melee champion, assassins especially

u can go for that 20 magic pen all you want but if you're got in chain CC's then its gg for u mang


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

The visuals for new Noc is fucking overkill 

His Q looks more awesome than most other champ's ults


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

I only watch Rainman cos of his music.

He is probably the worst player in terms of attitude I've ever seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw Rainman play 1 or 2 games, said never again. Even when I was playing games as a 13 year old I didn't act that immature.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

My Tank Teemo started with a 5man premade troll team, which somehow was effective to our massive enjoyment.

Also, we used to do a troll pure AP shroom only teemo. Was really funny even if we didn't ever win any games 

I'm still unsure of whether Shroom inital dmg + DoT dmg stack. We had a plan to place like 10 shrooms in one single spot to OHKO an enemy but we never got round to testing it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2012)

doesnt work like that lol


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

Your new set sucks.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

Sasori said:


> My Tank Teemo started with a 5man premade troll team, which somehow was effective to our massive enjoyment.
> 
> Also, we used to do a troll pure AP shroom only teemo. Was really funny even if we didn't ever win any games
> 
> I'm still unsure of whether Shroom inital dmg + DoT dmg stack. We had a plan to place like 10 shrooms in one single spot to OHKO an enemy but we never got round to testing it.



Unfortunately for Teemo players, they nerfed stacking shrooms ages ago. 

Stacking now works like this. If you place three shrooms in a line. And an enemy champion hits all three of them, he'll take full damage from the first shroom he hits until the timer on the DoT runs out. If he hits the second shroom when the timer ends, the result will be that the timer resets. Meaning he won't take the base damage from the second or third shroom. But the DoT timer will reset back to full off of every mushroom hit. 

So if you land a stack of ten shrooms on one spot, an a champion triggers them all at once, he really is only going to be taking the damage of 2-3 shrooms, and not all ten.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share an old rank team game. I was the Tryndamere. A five smite team, we took dragon soon as it spawned and tried to have as many invisible champions as possible but I didn't own any not taken.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 22, 2012)

^Wow, that team probably choked badly, as most of my teams in my last 10 games, when we got baron stolen and then lost the game. Only attempt that we kept baron without being stolen is when i was jungle Shyvana and i secured it with smite at the right time.

I was able to finally beat Darius with Riven, but that helped because Darius built Madreds, boots of mobility(his whole build was weird), in another game I outplayed Elise and outfarmed her like crazy in top. She didnt took advantage of her range, never tried to use her stun on me. Finally as I said earlier, that game that I secured baron with Shyvana is probably the first time I had full build with her. After I got Frozen Mallet I was thinking in getting Warmogs then I changed my mind and I went for GA, which was worth it at the end. KogMaw late game was able to 4 shot me....then my teammates killed him.

I was thinking in buying Leona, I tried Alistar but Im so hit or miss with him.

Any suggestions in how to build Leona?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> Unfortunately for Teemo players, they nerfed stacking shrooms ages ago.
> 
> Stacking now works like this. If you place three shrooms in a line. And an enemy champion hits all three of them, he'll take full damage from the first shroom he hits until the timer on the DoT runs out. If he hits the second shroom when the timer ends, the result will be that the timer resets. Meaning he won't take the base damage from the second or third shroom. But the DoT timer will reset back to full off of every mushroom hit.
> 
> So if you land a stack of ten shrooms on one spot, an a champion triggers them all at once, he really is only going to be taking the damage of 2-3 shrooms, and not all ten.


Dam, I knew it was something like this, but I just never confirmed it myself.

And so then it's better to space them out as much as possible then.

Which is fine cos having infinite 30second~ wards that super slow and DoT is OP.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

Sometimes when I play Nidalee, I get Rylais JUST so I can imitate Teemo's shrooms with her traps. No other reason


----------



## Guiness (Nov 22, 2012)

I hate it when I do my job and dominate my lane but my team can't pick up after and we lose. 

Been having a horrid last couple of days.

Darth, plz play me with broski. Need some wins and some guidance. I'm used to the 1800dpi. Gonna see if i can slowly increase it.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

lol sorry foreign. Been only able to play at sporadic intervals recently. Haven't been able to play as often as I'd like to. 

Next time I see you online though, we'll definitely play a bunch.


----------



## Didi (Nov 22, 2012)

Darth said:


> WAD gives bad advice.
> 
> Don't build mercs on Diana.
> 
> ...




never build mercs ever?



lol QUALITY advice


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't mind if all five people on the team built mercs every time.

That being said, some teams that pick no cc, go whatever you see fit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2012)

holy shit i just had an intense match

down to the turrets in front of the inhibitors, enemy has all of theirs

all hope is lost, people putting in surrender requests

oh wait im jax and i just finished triforce and GA(gunblade was done earlier)

proceeds to push them back, wins game

not a game we deserved to win, but they asked for it


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

Didi said:


> never build mercs ever?
> 
> 
> 
> lol QUALITY advice



On Diana?

[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]

Ever seen a mercs on Diana in competitive play? Cause I haven't and I've been looking.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

I've seen tourney play with every single member besides AD carry getting mercs.

The less CC the less free damage, it's worth way more than it's priced.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 22, 2012)

Depends on the team comps ofc.

But generally for an AP carry you wana pick up that dmg over mercs.

And then you rely on your tanks/supports initations + own team cc + own team positioning to not get cc'd.

But I agree, that there's nothing inherently bad about mercs. I know what both you saying though.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 22, 2012)

Genome is better than me. How do you win?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2012)

Play jax

Win

He's easy to play


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2012)

perucho1990 said:


> ^Wow, that team probably choked badly, as most of my teams in my last 10 games, when we got baron stolen and then lost the game. Only attempt that we kept baron without being stolen is when i was jungle Shyvana and i secured it with smite at the right time.
> 
> I was able to finally beat Darius with Riven, but that helped because Darius built Madreds, boots of mobility(his whole build was weird), in another game I outplayed Elise and outfarmed her like crazy in top. She didnt took advantage of her range, never tried to use her stun on me. Finally as I said earlier, that game that I secured baron with Shyvana is probably the first time I had full build with her. After I got Frozen Mallet I was thinking in getting Warmogs then I changed my mind and I went for GA, which was worth it at the end. KogMaw late game was able to 4 shot me....then my teammates killed him.
> 
> ...



Just go full tank on her, she really doesn't do enough damage to warrant a damage item thats the main thing which frustrates you. On the other hand you cc down mofos like no tommorow 

merc treads for the boots you can get lucidity as well but honestly that's if you feel the game is in the bag (cdr is great on her)

The rest is honestly up to the opposing team, obviously get your gp5 items (HoG or Philo stone) asap and she does need cdr cos her abilities are on long cooldown . I've personally found shurelia's a really nice item on her. 

Otherwise you can go a bit support and get zekes or aegis, just from personal experience I prefer aegis, though depending in your team comp zekes can be great too (if you are with an adc or other ad in general)

sunfire cape +wits end+ionic spark=steal your team mate's cs for epic lulz


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

Playing Leona support?

Standard Aegis/Zeke's/Shurelya's/Locket of the Iron Solari/mercs/LOTS OF WARDS sounds solid.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 22, 2012)

BTW, with Alistar I use 0/9/21 for masteries but the thing is that if I miss the q/w combo i got down easily by the adc of the other team, (graves killed me in 4 hits, and Zed 2 shotted me, yesterday).

IDK if its good to try 0/21/9....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2012)

oh yeah forgot wards 

ward that bitch up like you a private investigator 

make sure you have enlightment in defense tree, think that gives like 7-8% cdr


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2012)

im the jax

soloed the base at the end


----------



## Sajin (Nov 22, 2012)

Just got to gold this season by playing Malzahar. Feels good man.

Haven't seen anyone build a QSS ever.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2012)

haha nice build. although i would have went warmogs. just my personal preference.
also if you're that far ahead a bloodthirster never hurts.


ALSO THIS IS FOR DARTH AND ANY OTHER SKIN WHORES
ALL UNAVAILABLE SKINS





> Haven't seen anyone build a QSS ever.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> haha nice build. although i would have went warmogs. just my personal preference.
> also if you're that far ahead a bloodthirster never hurts.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes yes I saw that already, there's only like eight I actually want and I own almost half of those anyway. 

@LG

Boots of swiftness? Tiamat? Zeke's Herald? NO. BAD LG. NO BUY BAD ITEMS. 

lol but seriously, merc treads or ninja tabi depending on enemy team comp. no other boots ever. 

finished your tri/gunblade/ga? But a last whisper and a Maw of Malmortius. Or a bloodthirster instead of the Maw if you want to roflstomp people.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 22, 2012)

I usually get the boots that reduce snare unless the other teams cc is bad. The. I get swiftness cause it's cheaper and faster

Zekes herald I got for the attack speed and lifesteal, and Tiamat for the splash damage(I meant to test to see if I gain life on the splash but forgot) because the rest of my tram were derps and not pushing the lane with no towers so I used it to help solo waves fast

By the time I got GA though I didn't die since


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

well im not going to stop u from experimenting with item builds. that's half the fun!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever played an AS/AD cho? shit is so cash after your AS goes above 1.5 it looks like cho is spazzing out when he attacks


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

Rylai/Nashors/Malady/Abyssal/Zhonya's/magic pen boots = you're going to have a lot of fun.

That build for Diana or Chogath is a lot of fun. You have to play like an ad carry and just kite the fuck out of people but it's fun.

Late game switch Malady with a Lichbane if he game is still going lol.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Rylai/Nashors/Malady/Abyssal/Zhonya's/magic pen boots = you're going to have a lot of fun.
> 
> That build for Diana or Chogath is a lot of fun. You have to play like an ad carry and just kite the fuck out of people but it's fun.
> 
> Late game switch Malady with a Lichbane if he game is still going lol.



Always wanted to try Nashor's tooth on Diana.. Never got around to it though.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2012)

Works well with her passive if you get tanky enough to survive.

Orianna also is funny with attack speed/ap.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't forget good on scumbag teeto!


----------



## Savior (Nov 22, 2012)

The hell...stuck on loading screen for 20 mins cuz this one guy hasn't connected yet.


----------



## αce (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah so sasori
i stooped to teemo level
look what it got me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2012)

hahahahaha

now i need to start playing teemo too


----------



## Sasori (Nov 23, 2012)

Teemo global taunt so OP, your own team try to fight you.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously though, there's nothing more troll than the enemy team escaping on low hp, only to hear a few seconds later in the middle of the jungle "TRIPLE KILL".

Or the enemy team groups up with oracles ready to ambush. They walk into a shroomed brush and have to all turn back


----------



## Sasori (Nov 23, 2012)

But I think the most troll thing that I love about Teemo is that all his forms of dmg have DoT, so the enemies don't die straight away. You either give them hope, or despair of imminent death. 

I love watching them retreat really cautiously thinking "shit I need to run.....should I b here, or risk going into that brush................................"

Or when they get hit by a shroom at maybe 2% hp, and they are frantically potting desperately clingy to life while they slowly watch their health bar tick away.

I love slow deaths.

I love the fear Teemo's kit brings, and the despair of looming death his skills give.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 23, 2012)

I love knocking teemo up in the air with rupture then feasting on him in mid air


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2012)

I just saw a Riven losing to AP Taric in solo top, un-frcking-real...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2012)

Eh, that's probably not that unrealistic. AP Taric is surprisingly good against ANY AD-based champs.

>Massive fucking armor aura.
>Massive fuckin' sustain.

And his burst is not to be trifled with. People often forget that the reason the support champs work so well is because their kits are fundamentally strong without items. Give them farm so they can gain AP to boost their numbers and they can be monsters.

Ergo why AP 'Raka and Janna have been mercilessly nerfed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2012)

Taric's W pushes the lane too much, like Shyvana's W (in that way), and Riven didnt take advantage of farming in turret range.

Taric isnt that good when it comes to farming,imo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 23, 2012)

True, Shatter will likely push the lane (unless Riven is derp enough to try and back off her minion line when Taric comes forward to stun her), but then if Riven wants to retaliate she will nearly equalize the push with her own abilities.

At that point, it becomes a contest of which jungler is most attentive to top lane. But in terms of 1v1, Taric should stomp kinda handily, I think.


----------



## Darth (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow solo queue in EU Nordic is a joke. Played on a friend's acc and went from 1100 to 1600 in less than a week. 

A more toxic server I have not seen, but the level of skill on that server is soooo low. 

I totally got reported for boosting as well.  Hope Riot doesn't notice!


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 24, 2012)

After ~1 month of playing LoL I've decided on favorite champions in two roles:

AP Mid: Anivia >>> Viktor=Orianna >> Cassiopeia
AD Carry: Twitch >> Corki



I enjoy playing him much more than other AD characters despite hearing that he's in the lowest tier among AD Carries. Not that it matters much in non-ranked matches I guess. 

There are still plenty AP mages I'd like to try (Zyra, Heimerdinger, Xerath, Syndra, Brand, Gragas, Karma) while there's only one more AD Carry I'm interested in (Draven). Although I doubt I'll shift from my favorites at this point.

I should learn playing some characters from other roles too now (junglers will be the last ones).


----------



## Savior (Nov 24, 2012)

I had my best game in a long time. Weird enough it was with Malphite and only my 2nd time playing him but after starting 0-2 I finisbed 12-2. It's so enjoyable when you feel like you're invincible since you're so tanky. Really fun champion I gotta say. Had a really good Anivia so I'd just protect her and gg.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 24, 2012)

That's why I like playing tanky, even if I play a traditionally squishy or glass cannon character.

And that's also why I don't like playing carries. I like getting messy.


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2012)

full item singed is invincible
same with shyvana
her defensive bonuses double in dragon form. definition of op.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 24, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> her defensive bonuses double in dragon form. definition of op.


Only her passive bonus as far as I know...


----------



## αce (Nov 24, 2012)

tis what i meant


----------



## Sasori (Nov 24, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> full item singed is invincible
> same with shyvana
> her defensive bonuses double in dragon form. definition of op.


Yes Singed late game is unstoppable.

You can literally triple turret dive and still come out alive. You are pretty much healing faster than the turret can dmg you  OP

I love his passive, it synergises so well with his build.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 24, 2012)

Won the last 4 games with Kayle. I feel good once more. :B

Last game I got 7/2/16. Finally got alright game scores with her.

Was watching the TSM tourney and one of the commentators said that Doublelift is dead. Was that a figure of speech or is it true?


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> Won the last 4 games with Kayle. I feel good once more. :B
> 
> Last game I got 7/2/16. Finally got alright game scores with her.
> 
> Was watching the TSM tourney and one of the commentators said that Doublelift is dead. Was that a figure of speech or is it true?



No it's not true Wombat was just trolling.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> No it's not true Wombat was just trolling.





Prat... (I mean Wombat)

Be sure to play some LoL with me later Darth. I want to improve my Kayle.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> Prat... (I mean Wombat)
> 
> Be sure to play some LoL with me later Darth. I want to improve my Kayle.



For sure man. Sorry didn't get to play with you much today. Had to switch over to Eu East to duo queue with a friend. 

Played 6 games with Ace today. Won them all. You were in two of them foreign!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

I feel specialz. That last match where you played as Kha'Zix, I barely did anything though  6/5/12 D: (like all of my kills and assists came from being carried throughout the game after a terrible start. Bloody 4 man gank before the minions could even come. Fgts. )

I'm beginning to like Kayle though. At first I refused to buy her because I felt she was lame but its as if she was made for Top. I want to try a build on her that includes Frozen Mallet.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2012)

god damn aphromoo why aren't you carrying your team on your back.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 25, 2012)

Executioner Mundo look like Angel Face, from Mozgus group!


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 25, 2012)

Viktor is becoming my second favorite AP champion after I ditched (for the first time) guides and made him around Q augmentation (30% movespeed after Q and +hp/hp regen). 

He's much more fun to play when he is mobile. Even without E augmentation and with defense masteries/low AP he still deals decent damage (great ultimate in conjunction with AOE stun). Also love how I can escape easily from multiple enemies if need arises.

Now I can't decide which would be better for him, boots of mobility/swiftness or cdr ones.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish they just shift delete heroes like Sona and Urgot. Fucking useless heroes. Everytime I had a teammate using any of these two heroes we usually lose 100% of the time. Now I usually exit the game whenever someone plays these two. Urgot's ultimate is so fucking retarded, yeah sure you can focus fire one hero but whythe fuck they did add the swapping effect when the skill has melee range?? for the lulz? I would not really rage about if its just a shackles kind of spell like Rhasta's. Its the dumbest spell I've seen.  And his 1st skill is soooooo easy to avoid that you need your 3rd skill first to actually hit somebody. Well it coulda work if the 3rd's cooldown is not like half a minute.  And his shield is so laughable too. LOL
And Sona? Dont get me started with that useless bitch.


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish they just shift delete heroes like Sona and Urgot. Fucking useless heroes. Everytime I had a teammate using any of these two heroes we usually lose 100% of the time. Now I usually exit the game whenever someone plays these two. Urgot's ultimate is so fucking retarded, yeah sure you can focus fire one hero but whythe fuck they did add the swapping effect when the skill has melee range?? for the lulz? I would not really rage about if its just a shackles kind of spell like Rhasta's. Its the dumbest spell I've seen.  And his 1st skill is soooooo easy to avoid that you need your 3rd skill first to actually hit somebody. Well it coulda work if the 3rd's cooldown is not like half a minute.  And his shield is so laughable too. LOL
> And Sona? Dont get me started with that useless bitch.



sounds like someone is mad

and bad at the game


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2012)

Didi said:


> sounds like someone is mad
> 
> and bad at the game



LOL I really expect a response like this one. 

When someone say shit about the game all of dem will assume that he's a noob. And they feel like they're oh so pro. 

Those 2 heroes are stupid and should be deleted. Thats my opinion about it. I witnessed and happened to be in a winning game many times but then lose at the end because of those 2 heroes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe your just having bad luck but I've played with a few good sonas who can change the game


----------



## Sansa (Nov 25, 2012)

The level of skill your support has can either make or break your laning phase/late game phase.

If you have an absolute shit support, they're just feeding, but if you have one with an IQ above 60, your chances of winning are pretty decent.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2012)

^ One factor to that (among other things), is ward placement can make or break a game.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 25, 2012)

Just unlocked singed, too troll


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

aphromoo is the best draven ever
didnt show up son


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

What are you referring to, Ace?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Just unlocked singed, too troll


Good will trolling.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

Ace why you so mad?

One sec, gonna quote the lyrics from Stan. Cause IIRC there was a "why you so mad" line in there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

sona can never be a bad support, even when she didnt see play for a while after being FOTM she was still good peeps just dont understand

she has an AoE CC ult

i think thats pretty supportive towards teamfight victories


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

Sona is bad and should be deleted? 

Da fuck? Boy you cray.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

fuck my net crashed right after that vayne game
im back


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> fuck my net crashed right after that vayne game
> im back



I don't buy it bro. 

You were mad. You raged and left. 

Tsk.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

i love veigar

his stun is so god damn useful


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> Sona is bad and should be deleted?
> 
> Da fuck? Boy you cray.


I fucking love Sona, she's good at helping people escape and she can help the team get some good kills with her ult.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I fucking love Sona, she's good at helping people escape and she can help the team get some good kills with her ult.



She has a spammable heal. Check.

She has high damage spammable early game poke. Check.

He has damage reduction capabilities. Check.

She has a single target slow. Check.

She has a giant AoE CC ult that makes her enemies dance with fear. FUCKING CHECK. 

Sona is breast support. Screw the haters.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

> I don't buy it bro.
> 
> You were mad. You raged and left.
> 
> Tsk.



the day i rage over a video game is the day i turn white son
im never mad even if i sound like it

if i was mad i would have raged after i fed
not after i did well


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

Sona got the most tournament play the bast couple tournaments as a support.


I think the new support coming out will by far be the best support.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

sona and lulu are the best supports in the game
you can literally run both of them with any ad


sona isn't as good as lulu but she's a solid number 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> She has a spammable heal. Check.
> 
> She has high damage spammable early game poke. Check.
> 
> ...



I was in a nearly all support game and we raped, it was all Sona really. I doubled down on tanking out Lux.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't know, I think Zyra is a great support.

I think Taric is underplayed.

Elise support is also great.

But I really think Nami will be the best support. Support is my main, I got props from a 1800 support main saying I was good enough to be there.

That being said, I do agree Sona and Lulu work with most ADs well. 

I think Taric is the best solo Q support by far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

taric is #1 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in lane though

>survivability
>sustain
>burst
>damage
>easy as fuck to play

ITS NOT FAIR.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

> So I hate Teemo. He's the definition of anti-fun  of anyone playing against him. Even when you're beating him, he's still  an annoying little ****.
> 
> Well my team has taken to camping the  hell out of any Teemo we play against. Especially if Lolking reveals  they main the little rat. We intend to give them such a miserable  experience that they think twice about ruining others fun with such a  stupid champ. "Teemos have no souls" is a common line in all-chat after a  coked-up hamster has been slain. So is "this is karma."
> 
> ...


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

okay i take it back
a *good* blitz is the best support in game


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Lux is my main and I love playing her, I might not always do ultra great but I'm never feeding with her and I can save my team mates with the area slow and the snare.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

honestly teemo is a fucking shit bag
that game i posted last page was with hidden nin and his friends
i literally waited in a bush with shrooms, ignited one guy, ignored him and he died, auto'd the other two guys and they died

the thing is i didnt even auto to finish them
i stood still and made my character laugh while i watched the poison end it


scumbag champion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> honestly teemo is a fucking shit bag
> that game i posted last page was with hidden nin and his friends
> i literally waited in a bush with shrooms, ignited one guy, ignored him and he died, auto'd the other two guys and they died
> 
> ...



Honestly fuck Teemo, I am so sick of playing that little shit and I am sick of how everyone solo Q keeps going into goddamn bushes. I had to bottom lane SOLO the other day with Teemo and Shaco and I basically had to stay under the fucking tower because the lane was covered in fucking puppets and mushrooms and that little ass clown was only putting them in bottom. When I would get oracle the little bitch Shaco would come out of his bush of jack-o-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and kill me. So we abandoned the idea of getting their bottom tower all together and concentrated on keeping them off ours.


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

whoever designed teemo needs to be fired


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

out of a cannon


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> out of a cannon


And into the vagina of the mom off of Here Comes Honey Boo Boo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Teemo was designed by Ezreal

)

He's pretty much responsible for the design of 70% of League's scumbag champions.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

WAD said:


> Teemo was designed by Ezreal
> 
> )
> 
> He's pretty much responsible for the design of 70% of League's scumbag champions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah yes, thanks Darth. My link broke smh.


----------



## Sajin (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Honestly fuck Teemo, I am so sick of playing that little shit and I am sick of how everyone solo Q keeps going into goddamn bushes. I had to bottom lane SOLO the other day with Teemo and Shaco and I basically had to stay under the fucking tower because the lane was covered in fucking puppets and mushrooms and that little ass clown was only putting them in bottom. When I would get oracle the little bitch Shaco would come out of his bush of jack-o-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and kill me. So we abandoned the idea of getting their bottom tower all together and concentrated on keeping them off ours.



I think I know which lane to try next time I'm premade in normals.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

TEEMO AND SINGED

FFFFFFFF


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

WAD said:


> Ah yes, thanks Darth. My link broke smh.



Anything for you babe


----------



## αce (Nov 25, 2012)

Teemo, Singed and Heim.
Fire him.


Actually he deigned Vlad, which is one of the best concepts in the game imo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

I need to win a game, I wish I would stop getting stuck with the most retarded teams in solo Q


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Teemo, Singed and Heim.
> Fire him.
> 
> 
> Actually he deigned Vlad, which is one of the best concepts in the game imo.



And Ahri, Amumu, Blitz, Ezreal, Irelia, Jax, Kayle, Morgana, Nocturne, Shyvana, Sona, and Zilean. All of which I think are awesome as well. 

Definitely don't fire this guy. Just monitor his champion concepts more closely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

God, I remember the week Nocturne came out, lesbians don't spend that much time in bush.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's my Korean LOLKING atm.

SO CLOSE TO LEVEL 30.

That 1/8/11 Lee Sin victory was because our team was raping and suddenly it became 3v5 because the other team had two who quit so all of us just starting trying to take them on 1v3

That Shaco game I lost was BS because I was better than the opponent's shaco but my team was so bad compared to his.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

You win an awful lot D:

I have 11/6 with Kayle so far. Feels good. I want to play 20 games with her and then move on to another champ and practice. Sort of keep it a cycle, you know?

How is it like playing with Koreans?


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd win more often if people actually let me mid. 

Can only carry so far with jungle.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> You win an awful lot D:
> 
> I have 11/6 with Kayle so far. Feels good. I want to play 20 games with her and then move on to another champ and practice. Sort of keep it a cycle, you know?
> 
> How is it like playing with Koreans?



dude foreign, remember that one game where I went full tank Nidalee mid just cause I could?

The fizz on the other team was 799 elo. Good god the people we get matched up against.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2012)

ugh im lagging hard core

not enough that i cant play, but it definitly hurts

still win my games though


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> dude foreign, remember that one game where I went full tank Nidalee mid just cause I could?
> 
> The fizz on the other team was 799 elo. Good god the people we get matched up against.



Ah, I didn't know that.

I probably play at that level though D:

I don't ever want to drop below 1200 elo


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> Ah, I didn't know that.
> 
> I probably play at that level though D:
> 
> I don't ever want to drop below 1200 elo



To be honest, you have to play like a complete idiot to drop below 1000 elo. At that point its not bad luck. you're just genuinely bad at the game. 1200-1450 is the elo that doesnt really prove anything. you could be bad or you could be average or you could be good. its hard to tell at times. Anyone whos gotten past 1500 on their own has a decent understanding of the game and can be considered a legitimately decent player. judginvg by your performance in the last ten or so games we've played together id judge you at around 1100 elo when playing champions you're comfortable with in top and support. you got a ways to go but you're learning at a good pace. just work on your map awareness and your lane control. And obviously learning how to land your skillshots. those kayle ults sometimes were lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2012)

aphromoo isn't carrying enough...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

aphromoo is an overrated AD player and his only appeal comes from him being all like "LOL CUZ IM BLACK!"

come

@

me


----------



## Didi (Nov 25, 2012)

Aphromoo is funny (cuz yeah he abuses his blackness for jokes)
Aphromoo has got the mechanical skill to make tons of clutch plays in soloqueue


Enough reason to watch him





Came


in

your 


face


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

all american AD players are trash

even the best mechanically (doublelift no contest try it) is a megaderp at times

so im not gonna watch someone just because their stupidity has entertainment value

or else id be a jersey shore fan


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

Darth said:


> To be honest, you have to play like a complete idiot to drop below 1000 elo. At that point its not bad luck. you're just genuinely bad at the game. 1200-1450 is the elo that doesnt really prove anything. you could be bad or you could be average or you could be good. its hard to tell at times. Anyone whos gotten past 1500 on their own has a decent understanding of the game and can be considered a legitimately decent player. judginvg by your performance in the last ten or so games we've played together id judge you at around 1100 elo when playing champions you're comfortable with in top and support. you got a ways to go but you're learning at a good pace. just work on your map awareness and your lane control. And obviously learning how to land your skillshots. those kayle ults sometimes were lol.



1100 elo, huh? Thats something to work with. Thanks mate.

And I know my Kayle ults lack severely. They would be better if I used the Skillshot cast system but I switched to smartcasting and I'm still not entirely used to it. Most of the time when I want to Ult someone, I end up Ulting myself because there weren't in range so I definitely have to learn Kayle's and other champs skill radius.

How does on exactly control the lane though? And how do people freeze the lane?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

WAD said:


> aphromoo is an overrated AD player and his only appeal comes from him being all like "LOL CUZ IM BLACK!"
> 
> come
> 
> ...



You've probably played way more LoL than me and know a shit ton more than me but...

I highly doubt someone like Aphro can be overrated considering he reached nearly 3k elo doing mostly solo q last season.

Also, he is quite good looking and I have never heard him use a racist joke yet, haha. There is definitely more appeal to him than it just being he's black.



Didi said:


> Aphromoo is funny (cuz yeah he abuses his blackness for jokes)
> Aphromoo has got the mechanical skill to make tons of clutch plays in soloqueue
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen him use the fact that he is probably the only american black player in the 2k elo range lol.

I know he does retarded shit and that in itself is funny.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

Korean players are fucking good. The mindgames are on another level. I'm talking they think about what you think about that you didn't know you were thinking until you get killed. Like you walking random part of jungle three kill you. You realize of course they would know you walk there because you just ganked bot a minute ago and wolves should be up, mid would take wraith, so you would go to wolves after golem because you got mobo boots and you are fast and want to keep up in levels.

So like a minute after showing bot top mid and jungle act like they backing and go to your wolves and rape you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

How does I find me ELO


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

Aphromoo has great mechanics and he got #1 on NA ladder for a reason. He's good.

I beat a 22k elo jungler Lee Sin while I played Shaco. 

I stalked his profile for this season, he sits at 1896.

He asked me what my real ELO was



That is his profile. I beat him like three weeks ago


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2012)

WAD said:


> aphromoo is an overrated AD player and his only appeal comes from him being all like "LOL CUZ IM BLACK!"
> 
> come
> 
> ...



your obviously the type of person who watches a stream to learn shit. i don't. aphromoo is hella entertaining. he shits on anyone else that streams. it's too bad he doesn't do it frequently.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Korean players are fucking good. The mindgames are on another level. I'm talking they think about what you think about that you didn't know you were thinking until you get killed. Like you walking random part of jungle three kill you. You realize of course they would know you walk there because you just ganked bot a minute ago and wolves should be up, mid would take wraith, so you would go to wolves after golem because you got mobo boots and you are fast and want to keep up in levels.
> 
> So like a minute after showing bot top mid and jungle act like they backing and go to your wolves and rape you.



Wow.

Is it possible for players based in NA to play on Korean servers?



Shock Therapy said:


> your obviously the type of person who watches a stream to learn shit. i don't. aphromoo is hella entertaining. he shits on anyone else that streams. it's too bad he doesn't do it frequently.



I like Aphro's streams but ultimately I prefer wingsofdeathx. I learn alot more from him than from aphro.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 25, 2012)

look i just think he's over the top

he's good, top 5 in the NA scene, and i can see why his personality is appealing especially to people who might learn AD

other AD players are either douches (doublelift), or dumb (chaox "BRO DUDE" regi clone v2)

but really, when people hail him as the BEST AD

thats a joke


also does anyone else HATE these online tournaments? theres always more pause time these days than game time

zzz


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

Who exactly is the best AD though?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2012)

foreign said:


> Who exactly is the best AD though?



in the world? that would be tough to say. all i know is TPA Toyz is the best player right now.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

What makes TPA Toyz the best?

I remember rooting for TPA because everyone was rooting for AZB Frost.

And they won. 

I have such good taste in teams.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the ping would be too high. I seem to be playing against a bunch of smurfs. In all chat we all start laughing in Korean once we realize each other are good and then they all right that they are 1800 elo.

Figures, they are better than my friends in america that are 1800 eloish.


I've been watching streams before going to sleep, I think Locodoco is a better top than HotshotGG by far(who I think sucks).


----------



## Guiness (Nov 25, 2012)

I've read alot of hype concerning HotshotGG. One of my friends think he is no longer as good as he was.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 25, 2012)

He isn't when he streams. He picks bad summoners and always spams GP5s, which you can't do if your opponent knows how to take advantage of you. 

So if you don't have ghost tele or some shit like he does and gp5s, you're a free kill. People always rape him and he rages at his jungler or some stupid ridiculous shit.

When he picks good summoners and builds normal items he's pretty good but his obsession with GP5s as a top lane is outdated as people now just will kill you.

By the time your gp5 gains 300 goals, you'll probably be killed for much more. IF you built normally you could have gained that goal by killing yourself while being much stronger in general.

Long story short, only few top laners can get a gp5, and if you do get it you better have flash ignite/exhaust.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 26, 2012)

Q3. feliperuas: What is the team you fear the most? Toyz: Azubu Blaze with Reapered. We scrimmed with them more than ten times and we didn't win any, even when we were twenty kills ahead.



LOL Azubu Blaze with Reapered is ridiculous.

At this moment, Reapered is underrated, Maknoon and Shy are still both most scared of him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 26, 2012)

I wanted to buy hecarim next but can't jungle for shit, is he worth learning to jungle ?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 26, 2012)

He's been played as top a lot lately. But yea he's a fucking great jungler, takes some use to get learning.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Reapered was/is a monster.

I mean, he RAPES with Riven, and Riven has been shrugged off as a competitive tournament pick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2012)

god damnit ace, i waited almost an hour for you to come online but decided to just play a random game

had the worst fucking shyv on my team

hey shyv you think you can help defend the tower? oh whats that your too busy fighting wolves? ok cool

whats that, you want to leave top alone with two enemy summoners there so you can jungle?

oh hey shyv our base is overrun. oh you just killed the dragon, thatll help!

most frusturating game


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2012)

also i love veigar

his stun is all i need

add endless ap and its a wrap


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> What makes TPA Toyz the best?
> 
> I remember rooting for TPA because everyone was rooting for AZB Frost.
> 
> ...



toyz has LoL mechanics down to a science. he's a beast and will put his team on his back like np. toyz is like a scarier version of maknoon


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Who exactly is the best AD though?



Wei Xiao from World Elite
Captain Jack from Azubu Blaze as an honorable mention


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

never though Wei Xiao or Cpt Jack were honestly best in the world material. 

on the same note, Genja, Chaox, and Yellowpete don't strike fear into my soul either. 

Tbh the only ADC i've been impressed by were Doublelift and Aphro. Cpt Jack has had his moments but I suppose I just don't watch the Korean scene often enough to see them play at their hype. I mean, if you look for highlight reels anywhere on the internet you'll find VoD's dominated by Doublelift and Aphro moreso than every other ad carry. 

Chauster also used to be a legit adc back in the day.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 26, 2012)

Locodoco was just as good as Doublelift, maybe better back when he played AD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

bebe is king


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

Laur2en said:


> This skin is fucking awesome.



how do I into hosting 2012: the post: the movie: the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



coming soon to a forum near you


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

For some reason, my Razer Synapse 2.0 client doesn't recognize my Abyssus. :\

So I can't configure the mouse more in-depth. I only have the options of configuring the dpi on my mouse which is 450, 1800 and 3500.

And how exactly do Hz(hertz) affect mouse mobility?

Time to try some 3500 dpi.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

All of those posts are the reason why I love Teemo.

Troll successful.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2012)

Aphromoo best AD. Nah but seriously he's pretty good


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Been watching Aphro's stream all morning. Laughed out loud several times.

He is legit.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How does I find me ELO



hit lvl 30. play ten ranked games. click your profile. 

profit?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Darth, you'll be on today?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 26, 2012)

Tried Shyvana as solo top for the first time, it was fun, killed 257 minions, outfarmed Wukong, who started 4-0, yet he was afraid of me during the whole game(won the game, mostly due to graves being fed).


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

I do believe this is the longest time I've ever watched a stream.

I've played 2 games in between but I've been watching Aphro ever since I woke up, which was at 8 AM. Now its 2:30 PM.

Whats happening to me!?


----------



## αce (Nov 26, 2012)

> god damnit ace, i waited almost an hour for you to come online but decided to just play a random game



sorry things happened


















Also Azubu Blaze is my favourite team. Captain Jack best AD in the world.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

CDR WW ULTYING UR MUM EVERY 20 SEX U MAD?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> I do believe this is the longest time I've ever watched a stream.
> 
> I've played 2 games in between but I've been watching Aphro ever since I woke up, which was at 8 AM. Now its 2:30 PM.
> 
> Whats happening to me!?



he's just entertaining to watch. i can watch him play all day. and at the end he was duo q with krepo which was pretty trololol


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Just had my best game with Kayle.

Our team wasn't doing bad but I carried them. I was a priority  LuLu was like protecting me and stuff because Graves wasn't doing too well.

I feel good. 

7/1/5 was the score. Went against Rango in top lane. I was a bit shifty on playing him because I knew Rango had no hard counters but because I played with him in an AI earlier, I knew his skillset and stuff. I totally dominated lane. Our jungler didn't even had to help me even once. And my farming was good. I reached 100 cs by 14-15 mins, which is a record for me.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Sasori said:


> CDR WW ULTYING UR MUM EVERY 20 SEX U MAD?



I plan on getting WW eventually. 

With CDR he can ult every 20? OP lol.

What item build did u use?





Shock Therapy said:


> he's just entertaining to watch. i can watch him play all day. and at the end he was duo q with krepo which was pretty trololol



Indeed. He and Krepo were playing with a Nasus. I was like wthlmao when they kept calling him "doggie". It just sounded so wrong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

u know what

fuck u didi

lucidity boots and ghostblade on Riven are amazing

i dont get what peoples gripe with those 2 items are in particular, but having 30% CDR is fucking cash money, her abilities are so amazing, why wouldnt u want to spam them more? especially since u dont have a resource system like mana or health

30% CDR means you have that much more mobility through Qs
30% CDR means u have that much more AoE damage/utility with ur stuns
30% CDR means u have that much more survivability with ur shield
30% CDR means ur ult comes off cooldown that much sooner, when it already has a short CD, which means u can totally control the pace and likely dominate your lane

pretty sure Xypherous even had said ghostblade is core

i dont understand why people have so much gripe with the item, it may not have a place in the six-item endgame but honestly how often do u reach that point? gives u everything, CDR, more mobility, armor pen, AD, crit (why do people ignore this stat???)

Ghostblade/CDR Boots/Blood Thirster/Last Whisper/Maw/GA

gg wp


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> I plan on getting WW eventually.
> 
> With CDR he can ult every 20? OP lol.
> 
> What item build did u use?


I doubt that he can ult every 20 seconds. with max CDR it's about 40 seconds.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

I have something to confess - 

I don't wanna get Garen because his default skin looks retarded.

If I get him, I gotta buy Rugged Garen.

But I don't feel like spending money on that shit right now.

And Nami should be released tomorrow... I'm thinking anyway. 1k RP just for that bitch.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

How do I exactly go about installing them? 0_0

I have never seen anyone used a custom skin in the 450 games of LoL I have played.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Because custom-skins are client-side only and thus only you'll be able to see your models reworked.

Can't be as good as real skins


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Nah, I'd prefer everyone to see it.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 26, 2012)

Nobody would pay money if you could get any skin from the game + even more awesome skins (like this one ) for free 

It changes only the files in you own game, so only you can see the skin, that's why Riot is pretty much okay with it ^^


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 26, 2012)

I love how most of them are 50/100/150% butt and breasts mods


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> u know what
> 
> fuck u didi
> 
> ...



I agree to a point. If you're ahead early and their team is lacking heavy cc, the yes cd boots are allright. Otherwise I usually go mercs. As for GB, I honestky never get it. I usualy go double dorans into brutalizer into BT, but I sell the brutalizer for a sixth item la
te game. But yeah, with the cdr mastery in defense and a brutalizer/boots of lucidity you get around 38% cdr which is awesome.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

20 games with Kayle.

12-8

Not bad but I really wanted that last win. Was up against an Irelia top. Heca would not help me top at all to capitalize on Irelia's weak early game. As expected, she farmed the shit outta me, plus I didn't want to overextend too much so there wasn't much I could do.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how most of them are 50/100/150% butt and breasts mods


Yeah, or naked mods  I don't remember that many skins of that kind when I visited that site in the past...


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Darth, you'll be on today?


In like 12 hours'ish yeah. 


foreign said:


> I have something to confess -
> 
> I don't wanna get Garen because his default skin looks retarded.
> 
> ...



Well then it's your lucky day because Rugged Garen is going on sale in a few days! 

I'll probably get it as I don't have any other Garen skins aside from his Legacy ones.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Darth said:


> In like 12 hours'ish yeah.
> 
> 
> Well then it's your lucky day because Rugged Garen is going on sale in a few days!
> ...



Yay!

And how the hell do you know he'll be on sale? -_-

EDIT: Just checked the News lol


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I love how most of them are 50/100/150% butt and breasts mods


The irony is that the non-sexual skins are actually really good, and Riot should implement.

dat terracotta XZ


----------



## Sansa (Nov 26, 2012)

Every Teemo is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I'm not playing Teemo.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

TEEMO OR FEED


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

How good is Teemo as an ADC?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo i went over this like 5 pages ago

BAD AD TeeMO BAD


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

WAD said:


> u know what
> 
> fuck u didi
> 
> ...




you're saying this as if I ever said these items were bad

they're not

But they're situational


You can only buy them if you're ahead enough, and if your team has enough tankiness/lacks damage


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

But some people seem to think he is a good adc. Personally, I don't think so. His range is hella short and his late game isn't that great, unless if he is super fed and the person playing him builds him right.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> How good is Teemo as an ADC?



>bad range
>zero steroids

yeah no, just don't


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> you're saying this as if I ever said these items were bad
> 
> they're not
> 
> ...



me being ahead enough is never situational fuckyeah.png


----------



## Sajin (Nov 26, 2012)

Riven is overpowered. Smh


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> >bad range
> >zero steroids
> 
> yeah no, just don't



What do you mean by steroids?

And what position would Teemo play best then?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Revive Rally Jungle with Thornmail and Sunfire.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2012)

a good teemo is a dead teemo


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Sasori said:


> ^ Revive Rally Jungle with Thornmail and Sunfire.



<Noob LoL player

I didn't even get the first two words of that sentence lol.

Are you implying he is a good jungle?


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> What do you mean by steroids?
> 
> And what position would Teemo play best then?


Well, for instance, Tristana has a 90% AS buff on a skill
Vayne has massive true damage every third attack
Kog'Maw does %health magic damage every attck

Those things are steroids

Some popular AD's like Ashe have no steroids you might say now to counter my argument
But Ashe has excellent range, good per lvl scaling (like, really good, better than most adc's) and most of all excellent utility (perma-slow, stun, vision)
Teemo's utility isn't good enough to make up for his shit everything else


His whole kit is designed for lane dominance and he fails horribly in teamfights
He can harass like a little bitch and then walk away because of his E and W
When most char's try to get him somewhat he can negate their AA's because of Q, and then just walk away
And he has good gank protection from 6 onwards



His shrooms are decent for map control but other than that, he's not that good of a character even, which is why he is universally disliked; he's annoying to play against and kinda bad to have on your team



If you have to put him anywhere, put him top, because he can shut down a lot of usually dominant top characters


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> <Noob LoL player
> 
> I didn't even get the first two words of that sentence lol.
> 
> Are you implying he is a good jungle?



Revive is a summoner skill that let's you instantly revive from death (with some temporary health and movementspeed bonuses) but has a horrendously long cooldown
It's only used by noobs (because you shouldn't pick skills to help you when you die, you should pick skills to prevent dying)

Rally used to be a summoner skill (that was also pretty goddamn bad) that placed a flag (like jarvan E) that buffed allies


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

Cause back in the day everyone played Rally/Fortify AD Kassadin.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> Well, for instance, Tristana has a 90% AS buff on a skill
> Vayne has massive true damage every third attack
> Kog'Maw does %health magic damage every attck
> 
> ...



Makes sense. I have Teemo but I only played him once. Disliked him haha.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 26, 2012)

Sajin said:


> Riven is overpowered. Smh



nerf Irelia!


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2012)

People complain about top lane bruisers so often. 

Nerf Irelia/Riven/Jax/Olaf/Rumble/Lee Sin/Darius plz.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 26, 2012)

ok I bought swain and Damn he hits like a truck and laughs at everythin at mid and late game with his ult if players forgets the ignite or cuts the regen skills  I see why he is the FOTM


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't see whats OP about Irelia. She is like my favorite champ to top with but I haven't used her in a while.

Jayce though  I can see why some say he is OP. I remember a time I was owning with him. I was almost unbeatable. Pulling of those combos were too dope.


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

Because Irelia's whole skillset makes her the perfect bruiser

>beep beep fuck cc
>fairly spammable gapcloser
>only need some AS for massive TRUE damage
>stun/slow for even more sticking power
>sustain from W and R


All of this makes her both an excellent laner and teamfighter


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2012)

veigars stun is so unfair sometimes i almost feel bad for the other team


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Didi said:


> Because Irelia's whole skillset makes her the perfect bruiser
> 
> >beep beep fuck cc
> >fairly spammable gapcloser
> ...



When you put it that way I guess I can't argue.

I never really ever build AS on her though. Furthest I go concerning that area is triforce.

I'm alright with her though so I don't play her much. Trying to learn other champs. And I'm trying to learn Top lane and Support exclusively, but top lane more so.

I have Jax, Jayce, Lee Sin and Rengar to use in Top Lane. I'm pretty comfortable with my Kayle and Irelia so I want to move on from them for now and move on to another top laner that I have. I plan on getting Garen tomorrow and Akali in the near future.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 26, 2012)

Out of Jax, Jayce, Lee and Rengar, who do you think I should try learning next?


----------



## Didi (Nov 26, 2012)

All pretty good, so whichever you like the most


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

I like Lee the least out of them lol. 

I do like Jax alot.

And Jayce, well, it varies. With Jayce I have to be in a particular state of mind to play him, else I just crumble easily.

I have lost 3 games with Rengar so far but he has this appeal about him that I like.

I think I'll choose Jayce. Had him before any of the other 3 and I still haven't learned him as well as I'd like.


----------



## Savior (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol we're in char select screen and this guy chooses Teemo...says "pro ap teemo, shrooms everywhere"

He ended up going 1-13...was actually 0-13 but got a kill just as they killed our base. He was so terrible that I couldn't care that we were losing. I love at the end he said "fuk this useless team" lmao


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 27, 2012)

My cousin just got me to start to playing this, so I'm a complete noob in this type of game (in fact, I just finished the tutorials last night).

I plan on playing again tonight after work. I was just wondering, which characters are the most noob friendly and can help me get a good feel of the game?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh geez, free Riven this week.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Just lost a game we could have won. 

sigh

Darth must've been mad at me cuz he left right after. I'm not even too sure how we lost. It could be because we were never together for teamfights.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2012)

Was he or u the one who was carrying?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Nah he was carrying.

We just couldn't get together in teamfights.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 27, 2012)

SWEET FIVE 4v5s in a row, of course I'm on the side with four /bitching


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

rule of thumb in LoL

whenever someone boasts about their champion/lane choice, they're gonna lose

"pro AP teemo top here"
"pro premade bot here"
"np i counterpick x here"

theyre gonna get stomped

its the people who silently make their choices who are thugs


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Vlad goes d/c while hardly doing good in mid lane.

Bot feeds hard, despite it being an Ashe against MF (I'm thinking Ashe has the advantage due to her hard CC, plus with Leona as support)

I'm actually doing well against Fiona top with Jayce. 2/1/1 Which sucked because this always happen to me.

Surrender at 20.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2012)

i hate early surrenders unless the other team is like 4 levels higher than you or your inhibitor towers are gone(and they still have all of theres or something)

too many times when we were in a pickle, someone tried to surrender and it fails by one vote, and we end up winning


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Yo Genome, up for a game?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2012)

when i get back from class later tonight i will be


----------



## Sasori (Nov 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> Cause back in the day everyone played Rally/Fortify AD Kassadin.


Sigh I loved Fortify.

Get dived as Shen and u taunt and activate Rally for a double kill.

Or Blitz grab into turret, Fortify, and easy kill lol.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 27, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> My cousin just got me to start to playing this, so I'm a complete noob in this type of game (in fact, I just finished the tutorials last night).
> 
> I plan on playing again tonight after work. I was just wondering, which characters are the most noob friendly and can help me get a good feel of the game?


Revive Rally Jungle Le Blanc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:
			
		

> Bot feeds hard, despite it being an Ashe against MF (I'm thinking Ashe has the advantage due to her hard CC, plus with Leona as support)



Don't know MF's support but probably not.

Ashe/Leona is a terribly counter-intuitive lane, as Leona can go full out aggression from Level 3 (You can still make plays at 1-2, but obviously @ 3 you have everything in your kit required to make plays). Ashe is only strong at Level 1 when Volley is a pretty good spell with good base damage and your passive has ensured that your first hit in the game will be a crit. She is not strong again until Level 6, so having Leona for a "kill lane" as opposed to poke/sustain lanes (I'm sure the nature of which can be intuited from the name.) does not work well until 6. Then yes, both of you get a stun (well, an extra stun for her), but you are easily countered if the AD is wise enough to pick up Cleanse as a secondary summoner to Flash.

Miss Fortune is one of the strongest ADs in lane, she will strut all over Ashe.

Ashe is generally one of the weakest laners FYI because she lacks damage spells to use for trades. Only Volley and Arrow.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> Yo Genome, up for a game?


actually i have time, ill play one

edit: nvm your in a game


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally won one.

1/1/7 Jayce

Kat got fed though and Lux internet died so even though it was 4v5, they were doing pretty aight. Had a Sion to face top. It was boring for the most part.

5 games so far with Jayce. 2/3 W/L ratio so far.

5 games out of 20 completed so far.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

9/0/14 Jayce.

Feel so good. 

3/3 - 6/20

What do you guys think of Jayce as an ADC? Is he viable?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

I definitely think Jayce is viable bot. He can farm at ranged and he's great in kill lanes. 

Besto supports: 

Alistar (That CC/knockback combo, kill lane with sustain)

Taric (Who the hell isn't Taric OP with?)

Leona/Blitz (General kill lane Shenanigans)

Nidalee (That poke!)


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> I definitely think Jayce is viable bot. He can farm at ranged and he's great in kill lanes.
> 
> Besto supports:
> 
> ...



I never ever thought of Nidalee as support. Does she have any CC?


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2012)

darth foreign ill be on if u want to play later
i didnt rage quit last time darth


and no nidalee has 0 cc
she has a heal and reveal traps though


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> darth foreign ill be on if u want to play later
> i didnt rage quit last time darth
> 
> 
> ...



Ofc I wanna play haha.

As I'm trying to learn Jayce more (i've actually played more than 20 games with him but I'm more focusing on trying to learn his combos and lane with him better) I'll do some ADC with him. I also bought Seijuani so I wanna try her out later. Her kit is pretty neat. I don't understand how no one uses her XD

How many traps can Nidalee place at a time?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> I never ever thought of Nidalee as support. Does she have any CC?





			
				Ace said:
			
		

> and no nidalee has 0 cc
> she has a heal and reveal traps though



Yep. The heal is also an AS steroid. She has strong poke with her spears and her base damage in cougar means you can fight outright in 2v2s at times.



foreign said:


> How many traps can Nidalee place at a time?



18 second cooldown and it lasts for 4 minutes. So technically, 13 and 1/3 of a trap


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Won a game in under 20 mins.

Other team had 3 afk'ers. :\

7/20 - 4/3 Jayce



WAD said:


> Yep. The heal is also an AS steroid. She has strong poke with her spears and her base damage in cougar means you can fight outright in 2v2s at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 second cooldown and it lasts for 4 minutes. So technically, 13 and 1/3 of a trap



Better than Cait's 

Anyone here has an opinion of Akali?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> Better than Cait's
> 
> Anyone here has an opinion of Akali?



Sajin does!


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 27, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Revive Rally Jungle Le Blanc.



Alright, let me try this later.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2012)

Akali my dream girl pek


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> Alright, let me try this later.



no. dont listen to that as he trolling. 

play warwick or garen or ashe or someone listed under the recommended tab


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

WAD said:


> Sajin does!



Who is he?




Darth said:


> Akali my dream girl pek



Akali is good top and mid? I'm thinking about getting her in the future to use as Top, and when I eventually transition to learning ap mid.

Btw, I can't believe hardly any pro level players use Sejuani. Why!?


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2012)

Because she has two flaws

a) pretty much no damage
b) extremely weak early levels in jungle (no sustain, no fast clear, no nothing)


If she had only one of those major flaws she could be viable (because her ult is pretty goddamn awesome) but the both of them combined means she is just outclassed by other champions


She also suffers from the fact that if you want a heavy CC'er so badly, you're better of picking Nautilus or Amumu


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 27, 2012)

Darth said:


> no. dont listen to that as he trolling.
> 
> play warwick or garen or ashe or someone listed under the recommended tab



I see.

I did get to play as Ashe (that's the bow chick, right?) in the tut, and I found her ok, though I only got to use "Volley", which I assume should only be used when I've got too many enemies in front of me. I'm guessing she's more of a support role?

I'll also try Garen and Warwick. Thanks!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Didi said:


> Because she has two flaws
> 
> a) pretty much no damage
> b) extremely weak early levels in jungle (no sustain, no fast clear, no nothing)
> ...



-_-'

I experienced all of this myself in my game with her just now.

0/7/6

Terrible.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2012)

now u know why sejuani isnt played foreign
now you know


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2012)

by the way im gonna nap
peace be on later


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2012)

i mean, if you really want to not play her anymore you can ask for an ip refund on the league support center in the website

they only do refunds once so make it worthwhile


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

She needs to be buffed, haha.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> Who is he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Akali is viable with certain team compositions. Either top or mid. I personally prefer playing her mid as its easier to assassinate a mage than a bruiser, but it depends in how you play her. Voyboy for example recently played her top in a double assassin comp  where nyjacky went Diana mid. He ran 9/21/0 masteries and just bought a shit on of health pots.


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> i mean, if you really want to not play her anymore you can ask for an ip refund on the league support center in the website
> 
> they only do refunds once so make it worthwhile



You realize you can refund shit  through the store now right?


----------



## Darth (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> She needs to be buffed, haha.



She needs to be reworked haha.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

Like how they did with Eveylnn. 

I'll keep her but I feel sad that I won't really use her.


----------



## αce (Nov 27, 2012)

just got zyra.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

from having all our inhib turrets and having the enemy nexus down to only two HP, we lost the game because our stupid ass malphite wanted to baron with the entire enemy team up, WITHOUT WARDS.

god, the plays. im so mad. the mere fact that ahri and lux followed him, despite my warnings annoys me. like wth. are you senseless noobs that cannot see the obvious??? how does baron take priority over an effin naked, weakened nexus?!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2012)

Started the day losing 4 in a row, then i win 4 in a row, I tried Leona, and I liked her already, I went 2-2 with her.

Also Im in love already with Shyvana as solo top, I wrecked Lee Sin and Rengar.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 27, 2012)

foreign said:


> from having all our inhib turrets and having the enemy nexus down to only two HP, we lost the game because our stupid ass malphite wanted to baron with the entire enemy team up, WITHOUT WARDS.
> 
> god, the plays. im so mad. the mere fact that ahri and lux followed him, despite my warnings annoys me. like wth. are you senseless noobs that cannot see the obvious??? how does baron take priority over an effin naked, weakened nexus?!



Someone should've backdoor the nexus, something similar happened to me too, and I backdoor'd the nexus and won the game.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

5/2/4 Jayce

Was a good game. Played with Ace. 

4/3 - 7/20


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

HotshotGG's timing with Zhonya's is absolutely magnificent. I'm beginning to lose count of how many times the Zhonya's has saved his life and then he can make a counter attack after.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL I think anyone about 1600 uses Zhonya's well.

You asked about Nidalee Support?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtB_IBwKDfs&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

This guy's Nidalee is better than Hotshot's mechanics wise. Definitely a better mid Nidalee, top can be argued. He hands down has the best spears.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 27, 2012)

That Support Nidalee carried harder than Graves.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2012)

God he was obnoxious, and I forgot how annoying people at top solo Q are.

But still those were some good plays. And that was his first time support Nid, previously thinking it was not viable. 

EU-W > NA


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

5/3 - 8/20 Jayce

4/2/10 

Purposely went up against Irelia in lane. Wasn't exactly but Skarner ganked at the right times to tilt it in my favor. Dat Vayne carry from Ace was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 28, 2012)

Purposefully vs. Irelia? Implying she counters you? D:

Nah. Jayce will hand Irelia her ass for all the single-digit levels pretty much. Then it will turn into a farm lane past that assuming neither top laner has died by that stage.

Irelia is just the kind of champion where if you give her a kill advantage in lane she just  runs away with it, but in a 1v1, Juicy J should layeth the smackdown. The only issue you'd have to worry yourself with is naturally pushing the wave due to denying her CS and thus being more prone to a g0nk.


----------



## Savior (Nov 28, 2012)

Bleh Free Riven this week. I hate Riven.


----------



## Didi (Nov 28, 2012)

How can you hate the most fun champion in the game :3


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone's enjoying playing Heimerdinger? I consider buying him next. 

I know that he is shit/low tier but I like champions with unusual play styles (like Orianna or Syndra) and from what I've seen he seems to be fun to play.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

WAD said:


> Purposefully vs. Irelia? Implying she counters you? D:
> 
> Nah. Jayce will hand Irelia her ass for all the single-digit levels pretty much. Then it will turn into a farm lane past that assuming neither top laner has died by that stage.
> 
> Irelia is just the kind of champion where if you give her a kill advantage in lane she just  runs away with it, but in a 1v1, Juicy J should layeth the smackdown. The only issue you'd have to worry yourself with is naturally pushing the wave due to denying her CS and thus being more prone to a g0nk.



I thought Irelia's Jayce due to her sustain.

She didn't beat me in lane but I didn't totally win it by myself either. If I knew how to freeze a lane, I could keep her and harass her without overextending.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

9/20 - 5/4 Jayce

Went up against Irelia in lane. It was a better Irelia too. Play was so passive up top for like 26 mins. Their team had to push 5v1 to get Top. :c

We ended up losing the game but it was a well played match so I'm not rly mad lol.

EDIT:

10/20 - 6/4 Jayce

Bot totally dominated. Went up against Nid in lane. She seemed like a new Nid cuz she kept missing her Q lol.

EDIT:

11/20 - 7/4 Jayce
Pretty much had an easy time top. Up against Voli. died foolishly against him though cuz I dived cuz he had low health.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Anyone's enjoying playing Heimerdinger? I consider buying him next.
> 
> I know that he is shit/low tier but I like champions with unusual play styles (like Orianna or Syndra) and from what I've seen he seems to be fun to play.



from my experience yes, he is fun to play but he fails at late game when they can one shot you turrets , but you can play smart on that


----------



## Sasori (Nov 28, 2012)

Didi said:


> How can you hate the most fun champion in the game :3


Ikr, duno why all the Teemo haters?


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

Darn.

Enemy banned my Jayce 

So I chose Kayle.

2/0/10. Jax didn't give me too much trouble, plus the lanes were dominatiing so it was an easy win.

EDIT: 12/20 - 8/4 Jayce

Won again. Went up against Cho in lane. I won it but I lack lane control and map awareness. :\ 

It feels like I'm writing a diary lawl.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

Mumu dc's.

Totally screwed over :c

13/20 - 8/5 Jayce


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Anyone's enjoying playing Heimerdinger? I consider buying him next.
> 
> I know that he is shit/low tier but I like champions with unusual play styles (like Orianna or Syndra) and from what I've seen he seems to be fun to play.


i hear hes bad unless fed, then his turrents can tear shit apart

i played with someone who used him and it was not good


----------



## Guiness (Nov 28, 2012)

Just lost 3 games in a row.

1 with Darth because our Mumu dc'd.

1 because i was paired with an lvl 11 ashe who was new to the game.

1 because a Zed went bot even though we had Twitch and ragequit because I told him his Zed wasn't good and he needs to stop going in with his skills on cooldown. I mean this dude would W then Q then E, then go in against an MF and Blitz, expecting me to help when I would have either already WQ  or when it was just pure bad positioning for me to even try.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2012)

just played my first game with amumu

wasnt intentional, but we needed a tank so i just went with it

it was a long game, 62 minutes, i did ok. 6/14/27, i died a bit to much but but none were really "dumb" deaths(i would just get focused). once i got my end items it was insane how tanky i was. fun to play would do it again


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 29, 2012)

just had a teemo support. like seriously how retarded can people get. there's a reason why you don't see this shit in pro games, cuz it don't work. sometimes it pains me to see scrubs like these wins games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

i just won a game as AP shaco support

its pretty legit


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 29, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> just had a teemo support. like seriously how retarded can people get. there's a reason why you don't see this shit in pro games, cuz it don't work. sometimes it pains me to see scrubs like these wins games.



Anything works as long as you're good enough. Like if you are better than your opponent, you can run two supports and win bot lane


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> just had a teemo support. like seriously how retarded can people get. there's a reason why you don't see this shit in pro games, cuz it don't work. sometimes it pains me to see scrubs like these wins games.





Chocochip said:


> Anything works as long as you're good enough. Like if you are better than your opponent, you can run two supports and win bot lane



^this

stop judging things based solely on pros

Just because something isn't optimal on the highest possible competetive level, doesn't mean YOU can't make it work. Because guess what, your opponents aren't that good, so they most likely won't be able to exploit the weaknesses this worse pick has

Anything and I mean ANYTHING can work on a non-competetive level, as long as you're better than your opponent


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Except AD Teemo.

Unless you assume that your opponents are not even 1/4th as good as you.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 29, 2012)

So I played a little more the last few days, mostly Co-op vs AI to get some grips in the game, I just have to say that I need a hell of a lot more experience.

I've pretty much only used Warwick, Miss Fortune and Riven during those games, but I'm finding that I do well with Warwick once I get to his ultimate since I can immediately follow up with hungering strike. I usually just pop out from out of nowhere and use that move on the mage who's usually running which ensures that everyone else catches up and gets the kill. I get a ton of assists and no kills, but I die a lot too, which can be annoying.

Miss Fortune... I'm not sure how to build. Do I just max damage, or should I go for faster attack speed?

Riven is... interesting. Definitely fun to play, since I can move in bursts and deal a ton of damage, but she seems squishy. I guess I got used to Warwick, who is a more noob-friendly champion.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep playing. Its the only way to get better. Also, watch streams and read up on guides and champions to increase your knowledge as information is an absolute must to succeed in LoL.

Build damage on MF. After you get a PD, there really is no need to work more on AS. You should build as much damage as needed with any ADC. Other item builds are usually relative.

And if you keep dying alot as Warwick, then you should play it safer.

And Riven isn't squishy lol. Not unless if you build her that way. She can be tanky and still dish out damage. Try and take advantage of her high mobility and the fact that she has no need of mana or energy. CDR items works great on her.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep playing, it's as you said: Experience.

This game has a learning curve, but near the beginning, all you need to do to climb the learning curve is just playing and exposing yourself to as much champions and different game situations as you can. Don't be ashamed at all of where you think your current skill level is.

A good thing you should start learning now is map awareness. This factor is huge, and is one of the biggest things that makes first time pvp daunting. Every now and again just check the mini map and make sure you know the locations of the enemy. Then play cautiously or aggressively depending on this information.

Can't remember AI much, but I'm pretty sure Intermediate AIs do roam and gank.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, play Teemo only if you wana be a pro.

With Promote and Revive.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

foreign said:


> Keep playing. Its the only way to get better. Also, watch streams and read up on guides and champions to increase your knowledge as information is an absolute must to succeed in LoL.
> 
> Build damage on MF. After you get a PD, there really is no need to work more on AS. You should build as much damage as needed with any ADC. Other item builds are usually relative.
> 
> ...



>anno domini two-thousand-and-twelve
>not building 6 bloodthirsters on Riven


ishiggy diggy shizzle dizzle bing bang


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Just to give Didi a stroke, build Riven like this:

Frozen Mallet, Randuin's Omen, Force of Nature, Warmogg's Armor, Atmas Impaler, Berserker Greaves.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

WAD said:


> Just to give Didi a stroke, build Riven like this:
> 
> Frozen Mallet, Randuin's Omen, Force of Nature, Warmogg's Armor, Atmas Impaler, Berserker Greaves.



I'm literally going to kill you


...


Give me your address you bastard



Also fuck yeah IPL 5


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

Woah. Curse NA vs Moscow 5 is surprisingly exciting
Like, it's really close


Gotta say, Curse's new support is really good. Sorry for Elementz, but looks like they made the right choice
Those Lulu ults are winning them the teamfights
And Nyjacky with some really good shockwaves as well


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

And then Saintvicious throws by going just a bit too deep in the enemy jungle


----------



## letsplaybingo (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. This game was a bit difficult at the start since in my first game I didn't know what I should be doing, but once I got used to the characters and how the game flowed, it was difficult to put the game down as I find it so much fun.

Actually, I found out the hard way that Riven was squishier than Warwick the first time I used her, as I tried playing her like him. Lol bad choice. I like her playstle though.

I also did a lot better with MF than the other two, but I attribute that to her being ranged and the others being more melee, so they can get focused on easier. I prefer the melee champions though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

How long until Cop is replaced by Aphromoo?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 29, 2012)

I arrived from University right now and I missed both Fnatic matches. 
Fuck this shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

TSM so bad these days.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

Curse.EU has been really strong for a long time now


But yeah TSM also has been a bit weak since worlds


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 29, 2012)

TSM sucks?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Deal with it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 29, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Anything works as long as you're good enough. Like if you are better than your opponent, you can run two supports and win bot lane



yeah too bad i didn't get brain dead opponents. so your point is only valid if you're assuming you're better than everybody you play. and if you think that, then props to you.



Didi said:


> ^this
> 
> stop judging things based solely on pros
> 
> ...



i may be judging based on higher level of play but everything you said here is based on the fact that your opponents are utter trash. at least 50% of the time, it's not the case in any respective level of ranked play. i play adc a lot and most of the time i face a decent bot lane. i know you can win with random matchups, i've had an ashe support/lee sin support and won before. but these aren't OPTIMAL. why would you want to risk losing just to try random match ups. that kind of thinking is fucking retarded. play what works, what you KNOW works at the highest level, and you have that much higher a chance to win. fuck around with ad teemo bot support and you fucking lose.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

TPA too good.

Then again they constantly let Toyz have his Orianna.

And nobody ever puts early pressure on Stanley.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

>calling World Elite by their Acronym WE
>Now sounds like Team Wee

Christina Vee, everybody


At least this wasn't as awkward as she was at IPL 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd like to know who from the LoL pro/Riot scene has smashed that by now.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

WAD said:


> I'd like to know who from the LoL pro/Riot scene has smashed that by now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

Dat Caiomei play in the enemy base


That was bloody sexy


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2012)

blaze my favourite team
we is just too strong
and misaya is best ap in the world; altho he didn't do anything special that game


----------



## Shozan (Nov 29, 2012)

*Blacklist:*
- Overfeed Jax
- Overfeed Orianna

So mad right now...


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2012)

> How long until Cop is replaced by Aphromoo?



Fuck I wish.
Aphromoo in my opinion is much better. Well at least mechanically, I don't know if he has as much experience.

Curse needs to change something, not just the support. Altho SV ego won't let him leave.


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2012)

does anyone know where brackets are for the tourny


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

Aphromoo definitely is much better than Cop. Cop has always kinda sucked compared to every other AD out there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



except dontmashme lol




Doesn't mean Aphromoo should join Curse though. Cop has the potential to get good, and I hope he does
And I also like Fear as they are now, so they should just stay together as well


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2012)

aphromoo's stream is just him outplaying kids all day long
best stream NA by far


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> TSM sucks?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


As a TSM fan,

Fuck. :'(


♠Ace♠ said:


> aphromoo's stream is just him outplaying kids all day long
> best stream NA by far



Watchin the aphroshow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow. Fnatic RAPED Blaze. Like not even close.


----------



## αce (Nov 29, 2012)

why is na so bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

In before Sajin.

AP Yi is king.


----------



## Sajin (Nov 29, 2012)

So Didi, still think Yi is among the worst champs in the game?


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yes 




also I never said that, you've said a few times that I said that though, for some reason


All I said was Yi is quite a bad champion (where bad means lots of others are better)


I still think that 


Just because he was used effectively by one of the best teams in the world (against one of the weaker teams in the worldscene still, though I do admit they seem improved quite a bit), doesn't mean he's suddenly the best champion ever


----------



## Sajin (Nov 29, 2012)

Could have sworn you named him in your worst 5 champs list or whatever a while ago.

Shaking my head at those excuses


----------



## Shozan (Nov 29, 2012)

make a 10 worst champ list! I will like to try playing with some of them!


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2012)

Missed all of the action cuz of work.

My life.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow.

Dem Chinese 

Dat team synergy.

Just amazing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 29, 2012)

who's smart idea was it to give misaya TF? m5 wasn't thinking...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 29, 2012)

M5 is known for doing this.

They did the same thing with Froggen's Anivia @ Dreamhack. Which resulted in that epic stall/comeback game.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2012)

WE is too dope.

The way how they walked away after the match was just so lulzy. It was as if those 2 wins were effortless.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> WE is too dope.
> 
> The way how they walked away after the match was just so lulzy. It was as if those 2 wins were effortless.



nah they probably went to practice some more LOL. asians play games like they study for school. 24/7 BEAST MODE


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

Shozan said:


> make a 10 worst champ list! I will like to try playing with some of them!



In no particular order. 

Heimerdinger
Trundle
Gangplank
Karma
Nasus
Poppy
Sejuani
Tryndamere
Teemo
Urgot?

To clarify, I don't actually believe these champions are bad. I just think that compared to every other champion they are on the lower portion of the tier list. Still, we've seen Gangplank and Karma in competitive play recently. Hell even Voyboy played Nasus vs Wickd recently as well. And won lane IIRC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

If Poppy can survive laning phase, she is probably one of if not the best assassin in the game. Just such a situational pick, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

And twitch is lagging massively for me.

And the IPL site only seems to stream one match at a time?


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno, I'm just watch IPL stream cuz free HD


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

> If Poppy can survive laning phase, she  is probably one of if not the best assassin in the game. Just such a  situational pick, though.



late game poppy is terror


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

misaya got tf?
what the fuck are these guys thinking

ban tf against misaya everytime


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

well world elite is gonna shit on clg eu
losers bracket will either go to m5 or azubu blaze; im leaning towards the latter


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

fear so bad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm just waiting for them to disband so Aphromoo can have another disbanded team and join Curse.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

poor aphro

he's still trying to charm wingsofdeathx into joining, brining wings and changing their jungle in my oppinion, and getting nhat to support would make them really strong, now.. they are meh


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

But


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wings would just condescend to them 






Also what an extremely shitty live mix of derezzed, jesus christ, absolutely horrible


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

But this mario + jay z mix is really funny so he redeemed himself


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

the first one sucked ass second was better


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm really sad for aphro, he's probably the best entertainer in league right now, too bad he'll remain just that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronos said:


> poor aphro
> 
> he's still trying to charm wingsofdeathx into joining, brining wings and changing their jungle in my oppinion, and getting nhat to support would make them really strong, now.. they are meh



So...basically you were a TSM.eVo fan...

There's a reason they fell apart.

And it wasn't Salce, because Salce is actually a fantastic mid.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

i wasn't even following the scene when tsm evo were active


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

but again, they always complain they have no shot caller, maybe getting a top that can do that would make them much better


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

wow bb getting mauled


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

lololol blackbean's getting destroyed



though tbh that was to be expected


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

blaze has a fire lit under them


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

The way the shoutcasters described BB is as if they were a random group of unranked people who managed to make a team to get themselves into a professional tournament.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

Stream dying on everyone, or is it just me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Yep. The streams have generally blown for this tournament.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

haven't had any problems so far, but why does it have to crash all the time, is it that hard to keep a stream up


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> Yep. The streams have generally blown for this tournament.



Oh this is the first time it went wacky for me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

They swapped out the female player.

I don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

wat, really ? wow that's...  i don't know what to feel about that either


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

>They said it was because they have another support who runs an unorthodox setup in order to catch Azubu.Blaze by surprise instead of trying to beat them with the standard
>Graves/Taric

Real.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

This game is pure comedy though.

That Level 1 fight. I'm thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

bot getting crushed, should of kept the girl


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2012)

Are there any more matches tonight?

Saw a link on Reddit leading to an amazing Juke from Chaomei's Rengar.

Wow.

Looks like I have another team to root for besides TPA.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

awesome voice actor is awesome


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

tempted to look at clg na's match against curse eu instead of fnatic and tpa


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2012)

Yay I can e=see Fanatic play TPA.

Go TPA.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

wow clg na, so nice, i'm a bit of a fanboy i admit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Fnatic is looking sick this tournament.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

fuck yeah fnatic!


EU power!


Where's the idiot who said EU was shit and asia was one scene?
I wanna laugh in his face


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

CLG NA win? Wasn't paying attention to their game as I was watching Fnatic stomp TPA.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Didi said:


> fuck yeah fnatic!
> 
> 
> EU power!
> ...



In before TPA comes back 2-1 with 20 minute surrenders on both or something...


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 30, 2012)

Fnatic 2-0'd CLG EU not long ago, they are underestimated. I don't see them winning it all due to their age.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

Sigh.. 

Bubble Pop will never stop haunting the LoL scene.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

oh god fuck not fucking bubblepop



shit's way too catchy, gonna be stuck in my head again


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

FNATIC FUCK YEAH 
Xpeke is on God Mode atm.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

> Where's the idiot who said EU was shit and asia was one scene?
> I wanna laugh in his face



fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

You see, Fnatic won because like I mentioned earlier ITT:

-They denied Toyz his Orianna
-Pressured Stanley early on (lane swap).

This is literally the formula that makes TPA beatable, otherwise - no.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

Jesus Christ these Korean girls are all identical.
Plastic surgery is one hell of a thing.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

THE K-POP. IT WON'T STAHP!

MY EYES!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

shutup and watch the clg game


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

I will only regain my faith in EU teams if Fnatic goes 2-0 vs TPA.


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2012)

Hahahahaha.

I have absolute faith in TPA coming back.

Just watch.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronos said:


> shutup and watch the clg game



Pause   OP.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronos said:


> shutup and watch the clg game



too lazy to change stream :WOW


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

okay so I was wrong.


NA is shit though.
Beyond shit.
It hurts me to live here....oh wait Canada best country in world.

Nevermind.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

Cronos said:


> shutup and watch the clg game



Lol Clg


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

To be fair Toyz is probably second best AP behind Misaya.
Expect a comeback.

Although if that was Misaya playing TF I would've been surprised if they lost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't watch the second stream. Can only watch on IGN website because Twitch is blowing today and it's not just me. Not sure why there's only one stream on the tournament page though and two on Twitch...


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

doublelift and loco are getting married if they get #1 at this event so yeah, go clg na, travis tweeted it i think


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

gay marriage in nevada?
oh wait, korean men. loco can pass as a woman.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> okay so I was wrong.
> 
> 
> NA is shit though.
> ...



Still 4 NA teams in this tournament. Don't say something you might regret later! 

EU Scene definitely delivering this tourny!


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

diana toyz
g fucking g sons


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

u able to skype darth
i need someone to talk to or else i might fall asleep


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> u able to skype darth
> i need someone to talk to or else i might fall asleep



lol yeah give me a sec.


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

fuck whast wrong with my skype


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

never mind got it fixed


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

im glad vayne is being picked so often now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Wait, it just now showed Toyz's pick as Diana.

How is my stream like 6 minutes late?


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL GG CLG GET OWNED.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

nevermind stanley getting caught all day


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

such a shame Rekkles is too young to play in s3


----------



## Guiness (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn...



Any chance of TPA coming back?

How can Rekkles not play in S3?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so happy right now for Fnatic.


----------



## Didi (Nov 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you need to be 17 and he's 16



And yeah TPA can come back, but they're now in the loser's bracket. If they lose one more Bo3 they're out


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Blitz OP, nothing new.


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> Damn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol TPA has been knocked into the loser's bracket where they'll play Singapore Sentinels in a best of 3. They're far from out of this. 

Rekkles is too young to play for Fnatic in S3. Riot won't give him a salary due to an age restriction.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 30, 2012)

Rekkles soloed TPA.

Is that even possible?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> Blitz OP, nothing new.



Blitz is not OP man. You need a fairly amount of skill to play with him sucessfully and nRated did it really well both matches.

The same way I could say Vayne is op because she destroyed TPA, the current World Champions by the hands of this 16-year old kid who is just starting to show us all what he can do.

Fnatic is a great team, with great people and a lot of dedication and love to this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Zabuza said:
			
		

> Blitz is not OP man. You need a fairly amount of skill to play with him sucessfully and nRated did it really well both matches.



Blitz is OP, you can't argue "Well he takes skill..." to make it an argument. He takes an incredible amount of skill to master correctly, but fact of the matter is that his hook is the most broken non-ultimate ability in the game. It is simply put the best initiation/ganking tool and there's little a team can do to combat someone being displaced like that.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

> Broadcaster Ipllol2: Stream coming back soon, hang tight. Sorry for delay
> Subscriber Limelightx: The stream will be back soon, don't worry folks.




NP, not like it's 3:30 AM where i'm at right now, np


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2012)

Stream down? 

Np they're just giving us a preview of CLG EU vs WE.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2012)

WAD said:


> Blitz is OP, you can't argue "Well he takes skill..." to make it an argument. He takes an incredible amount of skill to master correctly, but fact of the matter is that his hook is the most broken non-ultimate ability in the game. It is simply put the best initiation/ganking tool and there's little a team can do to combat someone being displaced like that.



I see his hook just like a skill shot. The same way for Nidalee's spear and many other skillshots you're supposed to be able to avoid because if you don't it will really hurt you.

What I can't understand is how one person doesn't pick Alistar when playing versus a Blitzcrank, considering that Alistar is the perfect counter to Blitz, during any phase of the match.

Plus if you see that a team strategy will be based on relying on Blitz(which i think it's stupid), you can just set a whole "grab me and you all die " comp.

Shen, Alistar, Galio, Olaf, etc etc

I remember when like half year ago some team decided to bring Galio + Shen combo to one tournament and they just wrecked everything with that Double Ulti, Double Taunt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 30, 2012)

Zabuza said:
			
		

> I see his hook just like a skill shot. The same way for Nidalee's spear and many other skillshots you're supposed to be able to avoid because if you don't it will really hurt you.



Yes but it is by far the most punishing skillshot if you don't manage to avoid it as you can't always do so.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 30, 2012)

Just went 15/3/19 with Teemo, who I haven't played in about 2 months.

Built Nashor's tooth, Malady, BF,Blood Razer, Greaves, and Giant's belt.

When is CLG EU going to offer me a position


----------



## Cronos (Nov 30, 2012)

yay clg  !


----------



## αce (Nov 30, 2012)

azubu blaze op


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

more like tsm bad hurr durr


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 1, 2012)

You got to give it to TSM though for hanging in there and making it really close despite the 0-2 loss. This fight especially had me out of my seat jumping around from all the action.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPVwHpOU1YM&feature=g-hist[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

That TSM vs. Azubu.Blaze game was actually really good.

I'm impressed with TSM, especially since they were significantly behind early, which is not easy to come back from vs Blaze.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

impressed ? omg they played so badly lol

chaox is literally shit atm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, Chaox is bad. And though I've always disliked Regi, personally, he made those plays with Diana yesterday and allowed them to catch up significantly until that pre-Baron teamfight.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

14/20 - 9-5 Jayce

Had a terrible laning phase against Yorick. I didn't feed but I couldn't farm either. I was below 100 cs by 20 mins. I hate freakin' Yorick. How can a dude do so much damage without items? o.O

Still won in the end though. I thought about giving up but I told myself nah. Had to go all in like the pros so thats what I did. Went man mode, made engagements and made sure I took an active role in the teamfight. 

Is it wrong that I build Jayce's W and E first? Like, those tools of his are underestimated IMO. In Hammer form, his WE do some neat burst damage though dps was pretty bad. 154 IIRC.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

E is what makes Jayce in lane.

W? Eh. I feel like its a highly underrated ability, especially as an AD Bottom. People skip Infinity Edge when if you're build like an AD, having a triple shot at max attack speed is  brutal, but obviously not that great in lane.

Though it may arguably be better than his Q against Yorick, since what does poking Yorick accomplish, really?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah. I tried harassing him with the EQ combo, but positioning yourself for it to hit is pretty crucial due to the effin' minions all over the place. In the end it only made me get closer to him, which he would have wanted so he can just fck me up. he has good sustain at my expense, dat Yorick.

I realized Yorick falls of late game. Like at the end of the game he was 10/12/11 where as I was 7/10/23 - I actually was Dominating (5 kill streak, right) in one teamfight. And this is despite my terrible laning phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, Yorick is not much of a personal threat (unless he became ungodly fed in lane) once you make it through the lane.

His issue of course is the ability to dupe his AD carry who will carry the late game after he carried the early game and his ability to revive people. Pretty strong stuff.

I really think he's still fundamentally overpowered, he's just largely ignored because he's boring and people feel cheap for playing him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2012)

looooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> Yeah, Yorick is not much of a personal threat (unless he became ungodly fed in lane) once you make it through the lane.
> 
> His issue of course is the ability to dupe his AD carry who will carry the late game after he carried the early game and his ability to revive people. Pretty strong stuff.
> 
> I really think he's still fundamentally overpowered, he's just largely ignored because he's boring and people feel cheap for playing him.



I wish he was as boring to go against. And then he doesn't even die. He endured a gank (not even going to turret, just fighting us) from my Jayce and a Mundo til a Hecarim came. I was like wtf is this shit.

During that game, he trolled us twice with his Ult. He used his Ult to use a Heca's shade while an almost dead Corki was attacking us from outside. Very bad awareness on our parts. Corki got a kill while I escaped just in time.



Lord Genome said:


> looooooooooooooooooooool



How did he even do that? o.O


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Cronos said:


> impressed ? omg they played so badly lol
> 
> chaox is literally shit atm



Whoa hey chill there sonny boy. Haters gonna hate but TSM didn't play all that badly vs Blaze. Ambition, Flame, and Lustboy all posting on Twitter on how TSM unexpectedly gave them a much harder time should prove that. 

Chaox is a pro level AD carry that's better than you'll ever be. He's known for his positioning skills and he's not that bad. Obviously he doesn't have insane mechanical skills like Wei Xiao or Cpt Jack or Doublelift and Aphromoo, but he's still recognized as a top tier player so get off the hate train son!


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Yorick is by far my most hated character in the whole game


He is the definition of anti-fun


Playing against him is excruciatingly boring since he'll harass you all day erryday and it's just annoying and you can't cs properly (especially if you're melee) and you just gotta play safe and stay at tower a lot and it's boooooooooooooooooooring


And playing with him is equally shit, you just press all your buttons whenever they're off cooldown to harass the other laner, and for the rest you just farm


Don't get why he was ever released when Riot claims to be so vehemently against anti-fun mechanics


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Yorick worse than Teemo?

lol no.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

I far prefer playing as Teemo or against Teemo, than as Yorick or against Yorick


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmm.

Yorick or Teemo; who do I dislike more?

That is a_ very_ good question.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> I far prefer playing as Teemo or against Teemo, than as Yorick or against Yorick



I've never really played as Teemo as his playstyle is toxic and makes you want to kill yourself. 

I've played as Yorick plenty of times though and he's relatively fun to play with when using your ult correctly. 

I'll agree though, Yorick can be a terror to play against. I feel he's not as bad as Teemo though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yorick is by far my most hated character in the whole game
> 
> 
> He is the definition of anti-fun
> ...





Darth said:


> Yorick worse than Teemo?
> 
> lol no.





foreign said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Yorick or Teemo; who do I dislike more?
> 
> That is a_ very_ good question.



You're all wrong.

The correct answer is Singed.

Though they are all relatively in the same tier, Singed just takes the cake.

Yes, he does have some very clear cut counters, but if you're unlucky enough to be counterpicked by him, then the game is pretty much over. Also even if you can beat him, his design is just absolutely irritating. He maximizes his damage in a battle when he's fleeing from it. You just find yourself yelling at him to come fight you.

It's worth mentioning that he was designed by Ezreal who also designed Teemo.

Scumbag.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

There was actually this thread on LoL forums that Teemo is really anti-fun.

I hate playing against him and I think his shrooms are OP but I don't think he is anti-fun, generally speaking.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, Singed is pretty annoying as well. 



but not as bad as that cunt yorick


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah, I forgot about Singed.

I don't hate playing against him as much. His early game is pretty weak and if you can shut him down early, then all the better.

But late game he is such a troll. And for some reason, people always target him  in teamfights XD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

But think about it, have you ever seen a tournament-level player carry on Yorick or Teemo?

Meanwhile, Shy's Singed...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

When will the matches for today start?

I live in the Pacific Timeline and its 11:30 AM where I live right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Also, I just thought about how good Cassieopia is on a Singed/Teemo team.

Miss your Q? Doesn't matter, you can still E spam thanks to free poison.



foreign said:


> When will the matches for today start?
> 
> I live in the Pacific Timeline and its 11:30 AM where I live right now.



That's not possible.

Also not for a few hours.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Still not as bad as Teemo.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> Also, I just thought about how good Cassieopia is on a Singed/Teemo team.
> 
> Miss your Q? Doesn't matter, you can still E spam thanks to free poison.
> 
> ...



Haven't really seen any playmaker Cass' tbh. 

And I'm just saying what my computer says. I might live in EST time.

So when will first matches start?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Not really. They're both actually very similar in design.

-Both are AP, but not mages
-Both are very effective kiters/have excellent escape mechanisms
-Both are designed to be stronger in split-pushing than teamfights
-Both punish melee-based ADs the most. 

However, Singed is simply superior in all these fields comparatively to Teemo.

In essence, it is harder to approach Teemo, but it is harder to kill Singed. Much harder. That and Singed pushes a lot better than Teemo does, and is far more effective in teamfights.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Whoa hey chill there sonny boy. Haters gonna hate but TSM didn't play all that badly vs Blaze. Ambition, Flame, and Lustboy all posting on Twitter on how TSM unexpectedly gave them a much harder time should prove that.
> 
> Chaox is a pro level AD carry that's better than you'll ever be. He's known for his positioning skills and he's not that bad. Obviously he doesn't have insane mechanical skills like Wei Xiao or Cpt Jack or Doublelift and Aphromoo, but he's still recognized as a top tier player so get off the hate train son!



i'm not hating, i actually like chaox and oddone very much, but tsm were shit, asians just being polite asians as usual and you're the one who should be chilling, comparing me to chaox wtf is that shit ? yu mad fanboy who can't face the truth. wether it's because they are dumb and fucked their internet or wether because they are just in a weak spot, they played shitty


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> But think about it, have you ever seen a tournament-level player carry on Yorick or Teemo?
> 
> Meanwhile, Shy's Singed...



Yes, SK Kev1n has carried a shitton of games on Yorick


And of course TheRainMan on Teemo


*Spoiler*: __ 



In season 1


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

didi why do you think there's been such a lack of jayce at this tournament ?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

They know my Jayce > theirs


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Cronos said:


> i'm not hating, i actually like chaox and oddone very much, but tsm were shit, asians just being polite asians as usual and you're the one who should be chilling, comparing me to chaox wtf is that shit ? yu mad fanboy who can't face the truth. wether it's because they are dumb and fucked their internet or wether because they are just in a weak spot, they played shitty



Sigh...

Dude they played well. Blaze just played better. I'm not going insult every team that loses this tournament and call them shit because that's just being retarded.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr. Mundo is ♥


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

watch chaox's vlog before ipl5, lawl


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

For those who are curious/too lazy to check the brackets.

The only four remaining in the winner's bracket are:

World Elite vs. CLG.eu (Go EU!)
Team FNATIC vs. CLG.na (Really dislike the attitude historically of CLG, but go NA!)

Loser's bracket has:

Moscow 5 vs. Meat Playground (Winner of which will play Azubu Blaze)
Curse EU vs. Curse.NA
TPA vs. SS


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Who is the black dude on Crs NA?  Never seen him before.
Nvm. 

Rhux? How good is he?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Frig watching the battle of the Curses.

Gonna watch my team TPA solo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

NA completely outclassed by EU.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> NA completely outclassed by EU.



Also at 8: Duck is a type of bird! That, and more shocking revelations nobody knew about yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

I meant the Curse game, you goon. Obviously in terms of the scenes this was obvious!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

11 mins in.

0-3 goes to SGS.

TPA is being outplayed on the foresight level.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> I meant the Curse game, you goon. Obviously in terms of the scenes this was obvious!



On terms of just those two teams, this was also to be expected 



okay I won't mock you again when you just post a summary of a game


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

SGS totally outplaying TPA right now.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally decided for a champion on solo top position:


He is very fun to play due to his nice combo-able abilities. The only other character for this position I'm considering (or find even remotely interesting for that matter) is Jayce. But since he costs too much I'll buy him much later.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

I did think Curse.EU was better than Curse.NA, but did you really think they were so much better?

To me, Curse.EU was always a mediocre-good team in the EU scene (from when they were AL, mostly)

While Curse.NA has been a good team in the NA scene since the acquisition of Saint. So, according for the fact that the EU scene is better than the NA scene, I thought that being mediocre in EU is equal to or slightly better than being good in NA.

Clearly my mistake was thinking Curse.EU is a mediocre team still.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

SGS gets Baron.

Looks to rape TPA.

TPA successfully zones them.

The odds just got a bit more even.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

YEAH! TPA is still in this!

Wow. Diana + Shen is a great initation combo.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> I did think Curse.EU was better than Curse.NA, but did you really think they were so much better?
> 
> To me, Curse.EU was always a mediocre-good team in the EU scene (from when they were AL, mostly)
> 
> ...



What?


Curse.EU has been one of the best teams in europe for a long time now. They just didn't perform as well in LANs yet until Tales of the Lane last week, and now IPL 5.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

OH YEAH!!!!

TPA just whipped out their strats.

Beautiful comeback. Just damn...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Curse.EU has been one of the best teams in europe for a long time now. They just didn't perform as well in LANs yet until Tales of the Lane last week, and now IPL 5.



Well, to me: M5, CLG.eu, Fnatic were always better. So being 4th to me doesn't fit the definition of being "one of the best", by my standards.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> I did think Curse.EU was better than Curse.NA, but did you really think they were so much better?
> 
> To me, Curse.EU was always a mediocre-good team in the EU scene (from when they were AL, mostly)
> 
> ...



Curse NA driving home the win in Game 2. 

Wtf is with you people and hating on the NA scene?


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

GG Curse NA wins game 2.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Meanwhile, TPA plays SGS...


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Isn't TPA vs. SGS like 6 minutes into Game 2?

I like how they're spacing out the streams so we can watch both matches.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Curse NA driving home the win in Game 2.
> 
> Wtf is with you people and hating on the NA scene?



I ain't hating.

I'm stating the objective truth, which is that the NA is the weakest scene, by a decently considerable margin, among the regional platforms.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Lux, Kha'Zix, Vayne, and Miss Fortune all in a tournament match?

Fuck yeah! 

Love seeing some of my favorite champs getting play time in this tournament. Diana and Akali have been getting a lot of love as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Shit, even Karma has been played this tournament.

All these professional players are starting to realize that champions are much more viable than solo queue armchair philosophers give them credit for.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> Shit, even Karma has been played this tournament.
> 
> All these professional players are starting to realize that champions are much more viable than solo queue armchair philosophers give them credit for.



Been loving the Elise's in this tournament as well. This is pre-buff Elise too so I guess her kit must be pretty strong for people to bust her out this tournament. She's even been banned against Voyboy.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Yah, I'm pretty certain TPA has this match against SGS. 

Yah, we won.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

next fight is gg probably


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Curse EU one of the best teams they says.

Curse NA not that great they says.

Curse NA beats Curse EU 2-1 they says. 

GG haterz.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Good game Curses.

It was a good game from both teams.

I felt from what I've seen of Curse NA, that was prolly the best game I've ever seen from Curse NA. Mind you, I haven't seen them play much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought they were equal, I was doubting Curse.NA after that first game but GG nonetheless.

And Curse.NA's strategy this game was flawless. Ashe is so good in the right team comps.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Curse NA played really well

Also lol didn't know Cop could play Ashe, never seen him play her before


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Fnatic vs CLG NA starting up!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Right? That pick was out of nowhere. That element of surprise definitely helped.

So, how would you guys rate the NA scene now?

I'm thinking Curse.NA is definitively better than TSM now, and I hope we'll see if they're better than CLG.NA. Would be amusing to see the "Bench team" win.

Poor Elementz.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Fnatic vs CLG NA starting up!



On which stream?


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Dat Kog pick.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> On which stream?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

OMGOSH GALIO


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

jiji on tf
chauster on lee singah


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Ooooh, Jayce?

Gonna watch this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

If it's ever unpaused, that is.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

pls      ipl


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL THOSE BANS 

TSM SUX


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

hahahaha


tsm sux 



best bans


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, that's dirty.

Still I laughed.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

still laughing


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

>clg.na pushing a tower down early


what is this


is it opposite day


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> >clg.na pushing a tower down early
> 
> 
> what is this
> ...



locodoco is teaching them the Korean ways..


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

o.O

Was CLG NA _this_ good?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope. This is considerable improvement on their part. Other than Doublelift carrying, that's SOP.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

I love how clg is playing


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

NA teams have always been top contenders. I'm not buying the "Oh they've suddenly improved!" reactions from you lot. 

CLG specifically has always been well known as a threat in the scene. They've periodically beaten M5 and even Azubu Frost/Najin Sword on their own home turf in Korea. I'm honestly not surprised with their performance against Fnatic. It was only a matter of time until Loco clicked with the team.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

another reason doublelift is one of my favourite characters
and one of the best caitlins

that fucking penta kill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Fountain diving Penta kill.

Oh man, that Doublelift.

Reminds me for how long people yelled at me that Cait isn't a good AD carry.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow.

That Doublelift. D:

So many pentas. First time seeing a penta with a Cait.

GG CLG Na. I'm impressed.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol @ that fountain dive for the Pentakill. 

That's Doublelift's second penta this tournament. Dayum.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

> Was CLG NA _this_ good?



they are when they aren't being complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to eachother
clg was always better than tsm


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

did i say doublelift was a charactr?
i mean player

fuck me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> NA teams have always been top contenders. I'm not buying the "Oh they've suddenly improved!" reactions from you lot.
> 
> CLG specifically has always been well known as a threat in the scene. They've periodically beaten M5 and even Azubu Frost/Najin Sword on their own home turf in Korea. I'm honestly not surprised with their performance against Fnatic. It was only a matter of time until Loco clicked with the team.



You can't deny that CLG was a lot weaker after they first started shifting their roster when Saint left. I mean, Hotshot's jungle is truly terror.

Also, Loco may have finally 'clicked', but there's not much 'clicking' you have to do when you're almost exclusively playing Nunu who is the best support for an AD carry out of lane to the best AD carry in the Western Hemisphere, and one of the best in the world period.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Didi said:


> >clg.na pushing a tower down early
> 
> 
> what is this
> ...


+
>clg.na being good


IT'S LIKE I'M REALLY IN EARLY 2011


WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


but yeah, seems loco's talks of 'stop being so stupid and refusing to try new stuff, or more aggressive when the situation/teamcomp calls for it' finally got through to them


their teamplay finally was really good
and their individual skills have always been topnotch


I really really like IPL 5 so far

So many teams looking good
This should make for a very interesting pre-season and season 3 this way


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah they weren't that good after sv left the team
loco is korean though. it was only a matter of time before he fit in


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> You can't deny that CLG was a lot weaker after they first started shifting their roster when Saint left. I mean, Hotshot's jungle is truly terror.
> 
> Also, Loco may have finally 'clicked', but there's not much 'clicking' you have to do when you're almost exclusively playing Nunu who is the best support for an AD carry out of lane to the best AD carry in the Western Hemisphere, and one of the best in the world period.


I'll agree that when they kicked out Saint and took in Voyboy they got significantly weaker as a team even though they won their first tournament they played after they got Voyboy. 

And really? Loco's played just as much Lulu and Sona as much as he's played Nunu in this tournament. And regardless of how "Good" Doublelift is, without a great support that works well with him he's still going to lose lane. 

MORE IMPORTANTLY, FROGGEN ON LUX AWWW YEAHH!


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Oooh, clg.eu vs WE about to start


And with Jatt, Deman and Joe "Don't call me Joe "Joe Miller" Miller" Miller


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Snoopeh. 

Is.

Playing.

He is also one sexy man.

But I just love how the Azns play. They always complete objectives and sync so well with each other.

Dammit.

I have no one to root for.

Hoping for 3 GREAT matches


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

and, i can't stress this enough, clg was purple side this last game


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Cronos said:


> and, i can't stress this enough, clg was purple side this last game



what, that's IMPOSSIBLE


They couldn't have won with that


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

not sure i like hotshot on shen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, not many people know this, but Lee Sin is historically best on purple side. Easier access to top/mid with Red buff's location and a lot easier to steal Baron which is something he's good at.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

b-but it's clg na


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

no exhaust on fnatic's side, interesting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Pete is so the weakest member of CLG.eu


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

i    agree


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> Pete is so the weakest member of CLG.eu



Well yeah, this is common knowledge.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah well, I thought it was a little closer between him and Snoopeh. But noooooooo.....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2012)

that was almost embarrassing for clg.eu. WE stomped them so hard i felt sorry for clg.eu


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

I couldn't watch this game properly at all.

This is ridiculous. It keeps sticking and because its happening live time, I miss portions of action.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> I couldn't watch this game properly at all.
> 
> This is ridiculous. It keeps sticking and because its happening live time, I miss portions of action.



are u watching on ign website or twitch? twitch is working fine for me at 720p


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

I can't even log into LoL.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

twitch working perfect for me as well


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> I couldn't watch this game properly at all.
> 
> This is ridiculous. It keeps sticking and because its happening live time, I miss portions of action.



Right click the player and check your settings. Have you got storable data to max? If not, do that (10 MB or infinite, whichever you want, I just use infinite since it's temp anyway). Helps a lot.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> are u watching on ign website or twitch? twitch is working fine for me at 720p



I always watch it on Twitch.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Wei Xiao running a clinic on dat bot lane. 

CLG NA vs Fnatic is really close though!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Still isn't helping.

Ugggh, I gotta miss all of this stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Try this stream. Twitch had been chopping up for me too.



That too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh man, we have been promoted from CaughtshotGG to Caughtster.

EDIT: Well, both of them.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Froggen on Lee Sin! 

Although I don't want to stop watching the Fnatic/CLGNA game.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

if they keep it this close in 10 minutes, clg should win


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

welp         gg


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

gg             wp

loco kinda threw that by getting caught.

Pretty solid tp from Lee at the end there though. lol at nRated getting walled off a billion times and dying and finally saying fuck off anivia and flashing the wall lol


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

chauster totally threw that, got caught like 3 times, lost oracles, wtf man just group


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWhDbVjyS10&feature=g-u[/YOUTUBE]

aphro clinic all day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Liftlift on Vayne with Orianna and Lulu protecting him.

This is going to be real.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah world elite is too fucking strong


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

jiji seriously needs to learn karthus


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Dude fuck this rengar.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

karthus 
press r


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Yellowpete carrying so hard right now!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

CLG EU WIN THIS!!!


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> karthus
> press r


>die
>press R


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

FUCKING CLG PRIME

WHY


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm loving this game so much right now.

CLG Eu just found a fan in me.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Took CLG EU 50 minutes to get a gold lead.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

clg eu is fucked if they lose yellowpete in fights


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

THIS FUCKING RENGAR


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

we still has this its theirs to throw


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

2-9 ezreal
rofl

clg eu still fucked


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

OM EFFFIN GEEE 

YELLOOWW PEETE

KOGMAW!!!!!

CLG EU CLG EU CLG EU!!


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

welp this game is over, gg fnatic


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 1, 2012)

What a fight...


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy shit CLG NA getting stomped. 

edit: dat surrender. gg Fnatic.

CLG NA still in this tournament though!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Well that was tragic for CLG.na


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

fucking hell man


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

THESE FUCKING BACKDOORS


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

WE full of backdooring scumbags.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Meanwhile, WE with world elite backdooring.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

rofl we throwing
whyd ez hesitate in going in?
they could have won that


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 1, 2012)

Fnatic is so awesome. Such a great joy watching these guys back to the scene playing amazingly.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

ROFL HOW DID CLG EU NOT WIN


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

GG 60 minutes and still ongoing.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Inb4 Internet at the venue dies.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

3 inhibs gg


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

CLG EU too damn awesome.

Bloody amazing.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Pete's GA has NEVER dropped this entire game.


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Pete's GA has NEVER dropped this entire game.


Yeah, what a waste of an item


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

wow krepo really threw that last fight


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 1, 2012)

And now it's over...


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

holy fuck that was an intense match


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Le Sigh............


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah clg had no chance to be honest
they lost too many towers and inhibs and they only had the mid tower from we
once items got maxed they just needed to push


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

That game.

Well, I'm rooting for both CLG in the Loser's Bracket!


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

ez and rengar still could have won that 10 minutes earlier if ez didn't hesitate


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

CLG EU has true grit.

I admire them. That is amazing. For over a half hour, CLG managed to come from behind 8-3 in terms of turrets to create a mirror image on the enemy's base. Just amazing.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

they did have a chance, if only krepo didn't move forward while there was 3 of his team mates trying to finish off .. rengar i believe and died randomly they could of stayed on top


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Cronos said:


> wow krepo really threw that last fight



Nah wasn't Krepo's fault. 

Misaya landed a GREAT ult at the end there. Caught at least three of them. And Ciaomei's Rengar did a really great job isolating Kog and Rumble from the rest of their team the moment Snoopeh ulted everyone else. 

Really good play by World Elite. Great job splitting CLG EU. Just a great match in general. Nobody threw, it was close the entire time.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

if there's anyone to blame its froggen
he ran into 4 people and died while his team was killing rengar
then by the time rengars ga popped the entire we team was on yellowpete


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

That ice cream song


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

that ice cream girl isn't attractive
or is it just me


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

i'm just so butthurt about clg na, how could you show us something that pretty in the first game and get wrecked so hard game 3 especially, they could of had an easy top 3, now they are doomed against either azb or m5


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Is anyone else watching this Dyrus commercial?


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

at least they didn't get 2-0'd like tsm did


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

I felt so guilty watching that table tennis korean music video.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> that ice cream girl isn't attractive
> or is it just me



Hyuna is pretty attractive imo



this pingpong girl (the one with the longest blond hair) isn't though, weird eyes


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> at least they didn't get 2-0'd like tsm did



Both of TSM's games were closer than the roflstomp CLG NA had to go through in game 3.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

best dj na


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Curse.NA will take 1 game against TPA.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha the christmas n64 kid in there


This mix is pretty decent


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

charlie brown swag
eternal respect


----------



## Cronos (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Curse.NA will take 1 game against TPA.



i on the other hand want to see crs na die in a fire


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Curse.NA will take 1 game against TPA.



hahahahahahahahahaha
tpa gonna shit on clg
watch them not ban toyz orianna


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh god charlie brown 



I'm fucking losing my shit here


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 1, 2012)

This DJ is funny


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

TPA plays Curse?

TPA all the way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

C'mon, Curse. Pick Akali!


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

azubu blaze gonna beat m5
or at least that's what I want to believe
if lustboy gets blitz or lulu its over 

lustboy royally fucked diana over last time


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay this DJ has officially earned my respect, what a boss


Yesterday was shitty into okay, but this was gold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Why didn't they pick Akali?

TPA has literally zero hard CC.

Except an empowered bola strike from Rengar. And Caitlyn trap, but how likely is THAT to lockdown Akali in a teamfight?

What an opportunity to miss...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Will Blaze be playing M5 on stream 1?


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

> Okay this DJ has officially earned my respect, what a boss
> 
> 
> Yesterday was shitty into okay, but this was gold



charlie brown
its over hes best dj na


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

toyz got karthus. stanley got rengar 
yeah this is over


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Irelia is very similar to Akali. Less single target burst, higher innate tankyness/sustain. 

Against Mundo/Karthus/Nunu I feel it's a good call.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

These pauses...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

I really don't think they needed more than Nocturne, to be honest.

Early on, Akali can go straight GA after Gunblade. Voyboy has done it before, Mundo/Karthus aren't unkillable/super-destructive until late game respectively unless they get fed.

Like, even more to point - Irelia is a great pick against teams that rely on their CC to peel for their AD because she is practically immune to it, so her being picked into a practically no-CC team is just a misstep in my critical eyes.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

> Early on, Akali can go straight GA after Gunblade.



Yup. IF you're a man though.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Nah I think it's a good call. Irelia's just better at diving Mundo/Karth/Nunu better than Akali.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yup. IF you're a man though.



The fuck is this? If you're a real man you skip GA/Gunblade and go straight up Rylai's/Zhonya's/Abyssal and THEN GA with Gunblade maybe last item.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

Irelia is just a better champion then Akali
Irelia has a free mini olaf ulti in terms of cc with that fucking retarded passive
she runs at you and you do nothing


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

> The fuck is this? If you're a real man you skip GA/Gunblade and go  straight up *Rylai's/Zhonya's/Abyssal* and THEN GA with Gunblade maybe  last item.



Or if you're really a man you go straight up hat son


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

No way. Those ultimate resets. They can jump from Cait to Karthus to the rest in no time.

It's counter-intuitive to their setup. Up until that pick, they were looking to make plays from Level 6 onwards, roaming together and whatnot. Jacky and Saint can still do that but oh well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> The fuck is this? If you're a real man you skip GA/Gunblade and go straight up Rylai's/Zhonya's/Abyssal and THEN GA with Gunblade maybe last item.



How are you being a man when you're building Health/Armor/MR in that order?


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't need to rely on ultimate resets when you have a spammable gap closer anyway.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

oh well toyz karthus
im just gonna watch the r's


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

WAD said:


> How are you being a man when you're building Health/Armor/MR in that order?



More damage than Gunblade, Zhonya's + Armor/MR lets you dive deep and tank harder than GA would otherwise let you, Rylai's slow lets you stick on high priority targets. 

You're not only more useful to your team, but you tank just as hard and are a much larger threat for roughly the same gold cost.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Don't need to rely on ultimate resets when you have a spammable gap closer anyway.



But the damages.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

yeah but with hat you're just a man


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Over an hour and that stream for the CLG vs WE game worked beautifully. No lag or shit.

Now it goes to doing so once more.

Why, just why?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

You see, what Curse should have done is gone with Akali top, and have Saint spend most of his efforts snowballing her/shutting down Stanley. Jacky could roam bot when they really need help. If Akali got ahead then the roaming pressure for mid-game would have been a lot stronger but nope, went with Irelia and she still lost out.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Couldn't even see anything until the ending.

The trolls.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

captain jack on vayne
okay this should be interesting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow that teamfight wasn't even close.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

scumbag gosu
ban evelynn


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahaha. Dat stolenn penta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

What a stomp.

Maybe we'll see two European teams in the winner's finals, meaning at least one is guaranteed to be in the grand finals - which means it won't be two Asian teams.

I'm so proud of EU right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Meanwhile Voyboy goes top after a delayed blue for solo laning obviously through the river instead of through tower.

Game over.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

skarner pulls elise. 

Skarner dies. 

GG.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Olaf E'd a minion there instead of Voy, or else he would have died.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Hat Person has improved massively as a caster. His voice used to be unbearable back in the day. 

I also enjoy Studio's casting.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Hatperson isn't HOLYSHITSHUTTHEFUCKUPYOUFATFUCKIHOPEYOUDIE-tier anymore

But he's still not a good caster




Also, saint stealing Baron, it is DEFINITELY opposite day


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Cop actually showcasing awesome mechanics?

On Vayne of all champs?

DEFINITELY OPPOSITE DAY.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

It helps him a lot though that he's not paired with RedBaron anymore

Cuz they're both shit/meh (and used to be REALLY shit), making the combination especially unbearable


Studio is okay I guess, but he doesn't do much for me. Just okay.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Darth said:


> Cop actually showcasing awesome mechanics?
> 
> On Vayne of all champs?
> 
> DEFINITELY OPPOSITE DAY.



ikr, wtf is up with today


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

TPA crushed Crs.

Well, at least Crs NA made a presence.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Alex Ich on Master Yi


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

They gave Diamondprox Lee Sin too... 

Azubu gonna have it rough.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Deman is the best caster by far.


----------



## Didi (Dec 1, 2012)

Meh, I'd love to see more, but I'm tired. Almost 3 AM. 

Hope CLG.EU beats TPA and M5 beats Blaze and then beats NA


Go EU!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Will CLG EU play TPA tonight?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep. They will.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome 

Great match-ups have happened today.

Gotta take a shower but I'll do that after this game between AB and M5.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Talk about an absolute run-over. -_-


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Flawless Victory.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Indeed.

Can't wait for TPA to play CLG EU. Hopefully my stream doesn't frig around.

I'm a fan of CLG EU but TPA as well.

But TPA was my first. Taipei all the way.

Wish I had popcorn to enjoy this with.

Hey Darth, how was the mid-term? Will you be playing LoL later today (your time), tomorrow (my time)?


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

how did game 2 go?
did azubu crush?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Mercilessly so.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Might be online in about 12 hours or so. 

M5 seemingly with the advantage in this game 3.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Yah.

Looks like CLG NA will be facing M5.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

foreign said:


> Yah.
> 
> Looks like CLG NA will be facing M5.



Too early to really say that. 

If Competitive League of Legends has taught me anything, it's that comebacks are always possible.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Well okay, maybe not this time. 

GG Azubu Blaze. You tried. But the Russians are just too stronk.


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh god this K-Pop. 

I've never seen this Superman video before. But I don't know what to think.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Interior crocodile alligator.

I drive a Chevrolet movie theatre.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

Dat Brolaf and 5th Age Taric were evidently too OP.

Had to nerf my man Taric to runner up.


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

fuck
azubus out


----------



## αce (Dec 1, 2012)

now i dont even give a darn about who wins
whatever go misaya and we


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

Go CLG EU/NA!

Failing them, Go Fnatic/M5!

Failing them, Go TPA!

Screw World Elite Backdooring Scumbags!


----------



## Darth (Dec 1, 2012)

too tired to watch more CLG EU 90 minute matches. 

Going to sleep.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 1, 2012)

^

15/20 - 10-5 Jayce.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. I come back and find that CLG.eu not only beat TPA, but they beat them in 25 minutes. CLG.eu. 25 minute game.

Opposite day for real.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2012)

For you guys sleeping, CLG.na beats M5 in Game 1, Doublelift almost gets 2 pentakills in the same game as Ezreal.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Whew.

TPA looks exhausted.

But its a good win.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Game 2, Toyz got his Orianna, Froggen got his Anivia.

CLG.eu was ahead for a while, but Bebe so farmed/fed on Cait he carried. Onto Game 3.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

So tired...

TPA better win this so I can sleep well.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

GG MOTHAF'CKAS!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 2, 2012)

TPA 2-1 fnatic. Calling it now


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 2, 2012)

Azubu Blaze look so weak without reapered. SMH at the team.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

M5 vs TPA is gonna be good. 

Hope Fnatic wins it all!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

TPA vs M5 should be excellent.

As always, go Taipei!


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

WE 2-0'd M5 and 2-0'd CLG EU
I'm going with them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, World Elite is looking to be a juggernaut in this tournament.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 2, 2012)

i told a friend i think we would win before ipl started, wish i bet on it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

In before World Elite beats Fnatic in Winner's Finals. Then TPA goes on to beat both M5 and Fnatic in the Loser's bracket to face WE in the grand finals, resulting in another Asia vs. Asia showdown.

All of my boredom if that occurs, though it would be politically interesting as it would be China vs. Taiwan.


----------



## Savior (Dec 2, 2012)

Man....IGN is really promoting League these few days.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 2, 2012)

Fnatic so awesome. GO FNATIC!


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck yeah Fnatic


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

16/20 - 11/5 Jayce

I've been playing horribly this morning though + plus all of that lag. This really isn't my day.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

tpa is too strong
its no wonder they won season 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

M5 pretty much had no way of getting to Bebe.

Their only form of initiation is Jax/Diana leaping past their frontline, but they're not really tanks.

Mundo can only run really fast, but between Anivia's stuns, walls, and slows. Elise's stun. Amumu's stun and immobilize, Zyra's immobilize and AoE knockup, and even MF's mini-slow, he was never going to get to her.

So all TPA really had to do was turn on Jax/Diana when they dived MF while Elise zoned out Corki.

Bebe is really carrying TPA this tournament though, and proving my claim that he's one of the best AD carries around, while you guys earlier were all on Aphromoo's jock, tch.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

But Aphro is one of the best AD carries in the world.

The problem isn't Aphro by himself, but rather as a team they just don't do their best. I've heard them say that they don't play to their strengths. I haven't seen much of FeaR play to agree sadly though.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

WAD said:


> M5 pretty much had no way of getting to Bebe.
> 
> Their only form of initiation is Jax/Diana leaping past their frontline, but they're not really tanks.
> 
> ...



I said Wei Xiao was the best. I also disproved some haters this weekend I think. 




also, dat game
zzz let's initiate on olaf again cuz that worked so good the last 3 times as well, OH WAIT


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> But Aphro is one of the best AD carries in the world.
> 
> The problem isn't Aphro by himself, but rather as a team they just don't do their best. I've heard them say that they don't play to their strengths. I haven't seen much of FeaR play to agree sadly though.



But he's not one of the best.

People claim he's the best because he's done well in AMERICAN solo queue and has done well vs. AMERICAN teams in ONLINE tournaments.

Once he's consistently performed well against European/Asian teams alike, I might change my mind, and I won't buy the "He's held back by his team!" argument. Because truth is, in NA alone, Doublelift is better than him - much so, and frankly, Doublelift was the only person keeping CLG.na somewhat relevant after Saint left the team. So, Aphromoo being inhibited by his team is an argument that makes me guffaw.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Dat Olaf kill from BeBe 
And people wonder why I prefer Stanley over players like Maknoon and Shy.
Dat TPA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Stanley, Maknoon, and Shy are all beast top laners. Reapered too. The Asian top laners are just monsters.

European ones are alright, just kinda niche (like Wickd on Irelia).

American top laners are so...damn...bad.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

What do you mean by niche when you referred to Wickd's Irelia?

I can't see why people think why Shy is a better top laner than Stanley though. They played in the WC and Shy did not win top lane even once against Stanley as far as I can remember.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Meaning that Wickd is only on a world-class level when he gets Irelia. 

I don't think anyone in their rational mind thinks that Shy is better than Stanley.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

TPA vs Fanatic?

This should be good.

An all Azn final?


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Sure is fun knowing WE would win before the teamfight even happened because of their playercam and their insanely loud chinese cheers


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

WAD said:


> Meaning that Wickd is only on a world-class level when he gets Irelia.
> 
> I don't think anyone in their rational mind thinks that Shy is better than Stanley.



Wow.

Then thats like half of the LoL community who thinks so 

Shy is quite the FoTM that everyone likes to taste. -_-'

What about Maknoon? Haven't seen enough of him to make a judgement on his play.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 2, 2012)

WE vs TPA finals. Calling it out now. TPA is out for blood on fnatic.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> TPA vs Fanatic?
> 
> This should be good.
> 
> An all Azn final?





Shock Therapy said:


> WE vs TPA finals. Calling it out now. TPA is out for blood on fnatic.



Big surprise...

Although, I am less annoyed about it since neither of them are Korean, and like I mentioned earlier, China vs. Taiwan is an interesting prospect.



Didi said:


> Sure is fun knowing WE would win before the teamfight even happened because of their playercam and their insanely loud chinese cheers



I know, right?



foreign said:


> Wow.
> 
> Then thats like half of the LoL community who thinks so
> 
> ...



Well, more than half of the LoL community is completely retarded, almost all of it, really. So that's not saying much.

Maknoon is great, he is basically the ace of Najin Sword, and is widely considered the top Jayce. So seeing as you've taken such a keen interest in that champ, you should definitely look into him more.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

People hopping on Rekkles's dick and flaming Doublelift. 

What do you think about Rekkles's Vayne and his overall ability as an AD carry?


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

his vayne isn't as good as doublelifts
but then again doublelifts vayne is probably overhyped


and w.e. is so strong
fnatic just faced the big boys
and lost
oh well nice run


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

> Stanley, Maknoon, and Shy are all beast top laners. Reapered too. The Asian top laners are just monsters.
> 
> European ones are alright, just kinda niche (like Wickd on Irelia).
> 
> American top laners are so...damn...bad.



Pretty much
Koreans mastered mechanics. You don't want to 1v1 that shit.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

i just want to see toyz vs misaya
if that means asian vs asian whatever


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

NO


FUCK NO


GOD FUCKING NO


FUCK


NOT HATPERSON AND REDBARON TOGETHER



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

TPA....

Crush Fnatic plz.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

WAD said:


> Maknoon is great, he is basically the ace of Najin Sword, and is widely considered the top Jayce. So seeing as you've taken such a keen interest in that champ, you should definitely look into him more.



I actually would but I hate not knowing whats going on like, I like to hear the player's thoughts and opinions etc.

Aphro is the exception because its Aphro.

But yeah. I think I'll give him a watch.

Any idea whats his stream page?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> NO
> 
> 
> FUCK NO
> ...



Haha. I laughed. It's only natural that they're casting the LOSERS' finals, though. Right?

And I know I might be wildly unpopular for saying this, but I actually dislike Rivington III the most as a caster. Especially when the camera is on him. All he does is nod repeatedly at whoever is co-casting alongside him (usually Phreak) while occasionally facing the camera with his signature squint. And he's really not even that informative. He's kind of just there because he's arguably one of the more physically attractive members of Riot.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah Rivington also sucks


he offers nothing exciting when doing play-by-play and he's usually wrong when he says something colour-commentary as well


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, Fnatic already has TPA on the backfoot.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

they also had we on the backfoot too
look what happened


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

dat vlad turn around


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Those azns fought to the end.

2 more games to make it right.

Go TPA!


----------



## Cronos (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah i totally lost interest for some reason, i didn't watch any games today


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

That Azn song Love is More by Secret is pretty much the best music video I've seen this entire IPL tournament.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow....



Come on TPA

This is becoming just plain frustrating to watch.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Fnatoc win yet?


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Woah


Fnatic completely outpicked and outplayed them




also, that perfect moonfall into ezreal ultimate into zyra ultimate at the end was beautiful


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> Fnatoc win yet?



Fnatic Vs WE Grand Finals rematch it is then. I must be cursed, what ever team I root for loses rofl.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Fnatic gonna win it all!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm pretty mad right now.

And disappointed.

Fckin' crush'em, WE.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> I'm pretty mad right now.
> 
> And disappointed.
> 
> Fckin' crush'em, WE.







GO FNATIC


FOR EUROPE! :WOW


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope WE crushes Fnatic so badly, you guys wouldn't even dare of speaking about them for the next couple days.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

With the way WE has been playing, it's entirely possible.

Hoping for an exciting final though!


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> I hope WE crushes Fnatic so badly, you guys wouldn't even dare of speaking about them for the next couple days.



why so hateful bro?


I'm just hoping for good matches

And ideally that Fnatic would win

If WE wins, fine, they've played brilliantly this tourney and deserve it


But still cheering for Fnatic


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

This DJ. 

Loving the Dominion CGI.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not.

But I won't lie that I really wanted TPA to go through. 

At the same time I recognize that Fnatic actually did play well, though some of the tactics employed by TPA and some of their moves were questionable.

Can't fault them though. Fnatic has played so well. This was actually my first time even hearing of them and seeing them at this tourney, and I must say that I was impressed (even now, though grudgingly).


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

"First time ever hearing of the Season 1 Champions."



Lol yeah this guy's new to the game.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, I did started playing serously and taking notice to streams, teams and pro players only last month.

Forgive me.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> I'm not.
> 
> But I won't lie that I really wanted TPA to go through.
> 
> ...



>being this new


lol


I pity you
You never got to watch Shushei dominate at season 1
With Gragas and AP alistar
That was so fun
Plus he's a hilarious guy anyway


Too bad he started sucking/not adjusting to changes in top lane


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

AP Alistar.

Is that even legit? I don't even-

And don't hate on new people.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

It was, he had pretty good AP ratios back then and his utility was the same as it still is; amazing.

They were immediately nerfed after


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeay, jatt deman and joe

just as hoped


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I will become the best Morg support there ever was that they will have to nerf her.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Personally would have preferred Phreak over Joe Miller, but still a pretty awesome lineup.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I like Phreak. I don't understand why people bloody complain about him for. It was actually because of him and the other caster that I even began watching streams(first stream I ever watched was the 1st game between TPA and AF at the WC. Funny enough, I just picked a team to root for and I chose TPA. Bless my tastes ). He makes shit easier to understand for the viewer (back then I desperately needed it lmao)


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

MISAYA
SO
STRONG


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

All the casters have done a brilliant job except for maybe Hatperson. That USA chant of his was just not professional at all and made me face palm, and I'm from the US. MVP would have to go to D-man.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

You know, just looking at the team comps - I can tell that WE is gonna win game two.
Ahri wasn't that great a pick.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

This sOAZ Lee Sin to good! It's insane.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

HOLY FUCK THIS GAME IS AMAZING

SOAZ <3


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

nevermind ahri too strong


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You know, just looking at the team comps - I can tell that WE is gonna win game two.
> Ahri wasn't that great a pick.



EAT THOSE WORDS FOOL. 

AHRI SOLOQUEUE QUEEN. 

She's like my second favorite AP mid. pek


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

that lee sin...
what the fuck
ban that shit


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Fucking Fnatic. Bunch of teenagers stomping the best Chinese team. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You know, just looking at the team comps - I can tell that WE is gonna win game two.
> Ahri wasn't that great a pick.



9/1/10


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
that lee sin carried

that ahri wouldn't have gotten triple if lee didn't man up and kick corki into the team


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> Fucking Fnatic. Bunch of teenagers stomping the best Chinese team.
> 
> Fuck yeah.



Nrated is 21 actually.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Man, now that I think about it, Fnatic such a different team from S1 championships lol


Only xPeke and Cyanide remain

rip lamia, mellisan and shushei


hell, soaz and nRated were in the enemy team at that time iirc lol, aAa, second place team


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

To be fair, no one on WE looks anything over 22.
Does anyone know their ages?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Wait, three of them died? o.O


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

ban lee sin
problem solved


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> Wait, three of them died? o.O



No they're just not on the team anymore lol

getting benched OP


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

i loved shushei
oh well


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> No they're just not on the team anymore lol
> 
> getting benched OP



Why bench such good players?

Makes no sense to me. -_-


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

its called pulling the hotshot
bench someone and then do their role - except worse


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Because they weren't performing well for a long amount of time


Which is a good enough reason to bench

And look at the state Fnatic is in now!

I'd sure say it has worked out for the best


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

just watched nrated interview
yeah im starting to like these guys

still want we to win though


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

Misaya make that ryze work son 
good ryze is scary ryze


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

the amount of things lee sin can do is just stupid
just ban fucking lee sin at this level
i dont know why people allow him to get picked


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> fuck you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> that lee sin carried
> 
> that ahri wouldn't have gotten triple if lee didn't man up and kick corki into the team


You mad. 


foreign said:


> Why bench such good players?
> 
> Makes no sense to me. -_-


They fell off the map for a loong time. They only recently started being this successful after they changed their lineup. 


♠Ace♠ said:


> the amount of things lee sin can do is just stupid
> just ban fucking lee sin at this level
> i dont know why people allow him to get picked



Chillax man. Lee Sin's kit makes him a terror for highly skilled players using him, but he's not unstoppable. If underfed/denied farm he'll fall off harder than most bruisers.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

gg fnatic wtf


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

these guys must have put in so much work
or they are all just insanely skilled
or both

if you told me that fnatic would beat WE before ipl5 started I would have laughed at you


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Fuck individual skill. This is a team game! 

That coordination was insane. nRated has balls of steel.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

my best role is ad
so rekkles is now one of my favourite players
number one is still cpt jack <3


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> these guys must have put in so much work
> or they are all just insanely skilled
> or both
> 
> if you told me that fnatic would beat WE before ipl5 started I would have laughed at you



Someone didn't watch Dreamhack.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

how many asian teams were at dreamhack?
from what I thought this tourny had the best competition


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

fnatic doesnt die
what the fuck


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

THE THROWS SON


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

I really don't think SoaZ is good on Shen. Don't like it at all.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Btw, Darth, I remember you saying something about no competitive games with mercs on Diana?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

I missed most of the games.

I heard my love, Ahri was played? And someone thinking that Ahri is not a good AP carry?

All of my chuckles.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

soaz carries game one
soaz dies too often in game two
that lee sin baby


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

gg this is over son


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Comes back taking a needed shower.

Sees WE winning.

I'm feeling a bit good.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

that irelia did some work


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

report shen plz!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I really like that Irelia btw.

Is it better than Wickd's?


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> Btw, Darth, I remember you saying something about no competitive games with mercs on Diana?



Compare the amount of times Sorcs was built on Diana to the amount of times Mercs was built in this tournament.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 2, 2012)

Man, that makes me want to use Irelia again as solo top even though i've been beasting with Shyvana lately.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

three inhibs
congratulations world elite


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow.

This is the first non-asian team I have seen that has better teamwork than an top asian team. Like srsly. -_-


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> I really like that Irelia btw.
> 
> Is it better than Wickd's?



Nope    .avi


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

irelia has ga and warmogs
shes nigh unkillable at this point
have fun ezreal


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> three inhibs
> congratulations world elite



Have you never seen a CLG EU comeback?

Game isn't over yet.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

GG WE.

This is turning out quite good. Most of my anger towards Fnatic is gone.

I think I can enjoy and appreciate this grand final now.

Fnatic has some incredible coordination... Its amazing.

SoaZ's failed split push is what really threw them out of it. Caomei is one hell of a top laner. His aggression is what really kept WE in it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> Compare the amount of times Sorcs was built on Diana to the amount of times Mercs was built in this tournament.



As I remember it you said it was never good to build 


Sure seems like a contradiction to me


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Dat comeback win! 

On to Game Three!


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

honestly just give fucking misaya twisted fate
give us what we want


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> As I remember it you said it was never good to build
> 
> 
> Sure seems like a contradiction to me



Dude my opinion obviously isn't on the same level with pro player's opinions so I don't get what you're trying to push here. 

The amount of times I've seen mercs being built on Diana in this tournament has been pitifully low so I think it's been made clear that it's a very situational choice and isn't the popular one by far.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

rofl the twitch chat full of eu fanboys as usual
i've become annoyed by european mainly because fucking twitch tv is always europeans telling americans how fat they are


now the racism towards asian is pretty classy


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Darth said:


> Dude my opinion obviously doesn't match up with pro players opinions so I don't get what you're trying to push here.
> 
> The amount of times I've seen mercs being built on Diana in this tournament has been pitifully low so I think it's been made clear that it's a very situational choice and isn't the popular one by far.



Exactly what I said, I said it was a situational choice.


you said 'nuh uh, find me any competitive games with mercs!'

And thus I did 

Flawless victory


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> honestly just give fucking misaya twisted fate
> give us what we want



The last time they did that, WE was a sadistic murderhouse. So I don't think they'll do that, heh.


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

misaya on twisted fate is pretty much gg have a nice day


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Hahaha.

I like how Americans and Europeans think they are being patriotic by rooting for their respective national teams, all the while demeaning folks of other races and nationalities.

The ignorance.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you guys seen the most popular Misaya Fate clip of all time?

[YOUTUBE]h9mfCK1HEjw[/YOUTUBE]

TF #1 tank.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I like how Americans and Europeans think they are being patriotic by rooting for their respective national teams, all the while demeaning folks of other races and nationalities.
> 
> The ignorance.



...but Asians do that as well


Have you ever seen translations of Korean forums/chatrooms about the big matches?

Same fucking thing happens there


Not saying that I approve of it

But you shouldn't be so ignorant when you're complaining about ignorance


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

LOOOOOOL THAT CLIP
THEY ALL BLEW ULTIES
GG MISAYA


----------



## OS (Dec 2, 2012)

where can i find good lol comics?


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> where can i find good lol comics?



On the internet



*Spoiler*: __ 



Reddit can have some good ones
Official forums too

Also, Tales of Valoran is a pretty fun ongoing one


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

deviantart
but you'd have to look for a bit


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm, wouldn't mind that blond girl stroking my Needlessly Large Rod

She could even turn it into a Blasting Wand


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> ...but Asians do that as well
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen translations of Korean forums/chatrooms about the big matches?
> ...



But can I actually understand whats going on? I'm pretty sure that more often than not they speak in their native tongue.

Calling me ignorant doesn't excuse the rest of them.

And the fact remains I called out the Americans and Europeans because we can actually understand whats being said. Whatever the Asians say is irrelevant because we aren't actually seeing it.

So I fail to see your point here. If its to point out that you get such BS from people of every color, race, nationality, ethnicity blah blah etc. at some level, then yes, you are very correct. I totally agree with you.

Still doesn't excuse the rest of them from being douchebags. So calling me ignorant just because your European counterparts, as well as mine (American), are being jackasses is just lulzworthy because its like, what are you trying to get at here? 

Tbh I was pretty peeved by your coment so forgive me if I went too far. You shouldn't be so defensive though when clearly there is wrong on both sides, something I recognize. I can't call out the asians because I'm not seeing it so whatever they say is pretty irrelevant to whatever is going on the twitch server. Rest assured though, I'm well aware that such bs is present on all sides lol.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

No TF 

Do everyone really fears Misaya's TF that MUCH?


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't know why you're tl;dr'ing when we clearly have the same opinion lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> I don't know why you're tl;dr'ing when we clearly have the same opinion lol



Didn't want you or anyone misunderstand what I was getting at.

In no way was I making out Asians to be the helpless victims of vicious verbal assault from americans and europeans. I don't doubt that they are talking trash about us well whereever there are watching the streams, haha.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Bloody brilliant.

That was a great prediction and set up. 

Wow.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

WAD said:


> Have you guys seen the most popular Misaya Fate clip of all time?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah yes, I've tried this. Problem was I expected to much of my opponents and instead of blowing ults/spells/cds, they just looked at me for a second and ran away..... My TF sucks lol


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

WE appear to have taken off the kid gloves. 

These plays all of a sudden... Bloody asians...


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

bluh


I know, comebacks and stuff


but this just feels like GG already


darn


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

lol dat troll face, wtf


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

dat troll face


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Not gonna lie, totally thought that was an Anonymous attack or something.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> bluh
> 
> 
> I know, comebacks and stuff
> ...



Fnatic is definitely capable of it.

Don't want it to happen though.

Go WE.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

The plays.

Its almost as if Fnatic wasn't giving them a good go in the previous two games.

Would I be correct in saying split pushing is definitely WE's forte of play?

GG WE.

They totally just crushed.

How do you freakin' do that????


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

So many empty Red Bull cans on the Fnatic table.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Can't understand a word they are saying but I can only wonder what they would have done had they lost. They are sooo happy lool.


----------



## Darth (Dec 2, 2012)

Some of these IPL babes are 

Ahh Vegas. How I miss you.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 2, 2012)

This tournament was way more exciting than Worlds imo. I mean we had like every top team across the world, only missing Frost or Sword that I would had love to see here. 4 pentakills and and for a change of pace, the top 3 in a NA tournament wasn't the cookie cutter TSM/CLG/DIG, but 3 outstanding foreign teams. AMAZING tournament, if every tournament is gonna be like this in S3, LOL is gonna be huge.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

welp, can't have IPL (or any major lol tourney) without an awkward award ceremony I guess


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 2, 2012)

chinese dominance incoming. prepare your assholes...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel sad that its over.

sigh

I don't know what to do lol. I just wanna discuss the match.

*looks at Darth, Didi, WAD and Ace*

what are your opinions?


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2012)

fuck you it's 4 AM I'm going to bed, that's my opinion


----------



## αce (Dec 2, 2012)

> No TF
> 
> Do everyone really fears Misaya's TF that MUCH?



I don't think you understand.
It's terrifying.







And yeah, last game was a stomp. When it came down to it WE was just flat out superior to Fnatic. Wei showing why he's one of the best ad carries.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 2, 2012)

Didi said:


> fuck you it's 4 AM I'm going to bed, that's my opinion



Europeans are soooo snobbish. Hope you catch a nightmare about Caomei's Irelia chasing you through the woods.


*Spoiler*: __ 










♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't think you understand.
> It's terrifying.
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, I get that its good but I haven't seen anything from it that really sets him apart from other TF players. Its prolly because I haven't watched enough games of it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> Europeans are soooo snobbish. Hope you catch a nightmare about Caomei's Irelia chasing you through the woods.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



there was a game in this tournament (one of the few where his TF wasn't banned), and he was in all of the teams kills except 2. They had around 25 or something.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 3, 2012)

+78 elo change for the weekend. All the trolls must have been watching IPL5. I should play more ranks on event days more often.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Shock Therapy said:


> there was a game in this tournament (one of the few where his TF wasn't banned), and he was in all of the teams kills except 2. They had around 25 or something.



I saw that one. His ganks were like 'ohshit, someone is definitely gonna die.'

But does it happen often enough where you can confidently say that banning his TF absolutely ensures that you will the game?


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

No, Misaya is not a one-trick pony.


Most of his champs are world class

But his TF is even moreso and extra scary.


I don't see how you're not getting this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi, I need to show you my TF, he's actually one of my best AP carries.

I like to call myself "Mini Misaya" when I play him.

Andale?


----------



## Cronos (Dec 3, 2012)

i haven't played in like 2 weeks, am i the only one who would rather watch matches than actually playing ?


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2012)

WAD said:


> I like to call myself "Mini Misaya" when I play him.



Dat ego. 

Well the name change sale is coming very soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Cronos said:


> i haven't played in like 2 weeks, am i the only one who would rather watch matches than actually playing ?



Was kind of inactive recently myself unless I was playing with a few friends (which reminds me Didi, we need to play more than our once a month quota), starting up again a bit because my duo queue partner is coming off her break.



Darth said:


> Dat ego.
> 
> Well the name change sale is coming very soon.



Nah, I know I'm not THAT good, but I just have cute nicknames like that to give myself a sense of confidence.

Like when I play Anivia, I call myself "Froggen Jr."


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> No, Misaya is not a one-trick pony.
> 
> 
> Most of his champs are world class
> ...



Err, because talk is cheap and I've only seen Misaya play TF once? 

I'm not really doubting any of you as all of you have more knowledge of the game than I do but you can only talk so much about one man and expect someone to actually eat word for word.

Obviously I could just research the web, like YT and look for his TF in action but I don't feel like sifting through entire games just to see his TF do sick shit.

Misaya is definitely ballzy though. Saw a clip someone in here posted where Zhonya baited the entire enemy team. 

E.g. Someone in the thread already made the statement Wickd's Irelia is the best in the world. Did I contest that statement or inquired about it deeply? No. Why? Because I myself am of the opinion that his Irelia is very, very good. I even watched some(well, I'm sure has played a shit ton that I haven't seen) of his games, read his guides etc. I use his very same masteries as well 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Caomei's Rengar best in da world. 




Anyway, when people play these tourneys, is that how we can verify players can with which champs better than the rest? Because I find it hard to believe that all of you watch all these different streams from all these amazing, different players and can keep up to date but then again I'm a nub so that could be why. 

tl;dr - blackbean GOAT


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Went looking for my flash drive to see my old game stats to compare them to my current own. 

How were you guys at LoL when you first started? Was the learning curve steep for any of you?

Apologize in advance for asking tons of questions. I often like to talk about LoL but I can't exactly discuss equally with any of you because my knowledge of it so low so I prefer to ask questions and just learn, haha. -_-'


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

17/20 - 11-6 Jayce

And the horror streak continues :s


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Went looking for my flash drive to see my old game stats to compare them to my current own.
> 
> How were you guys at LoL when you first started? Was the learning curve steep for any of you?
> 
> Apologize in advance for asking tons of questions. I often like to talk about LoL but I can't exactly discuss equally with any of you because my knowledge of it so low so I prefer to ask questions and just learn, haha. -_-'



Had a DotA background before I got into League, and when I started in Beta there werent really any pros or streamers to take notes from. there were zero lol websitea to use, no subreddit, and maybe 50 active users on the forums. 

That being said, it still took me around two and a half momths to reach level 30.  At that loint in time I didnt know how to improve my mechanics, think up team compositions, or even farm properly. I was stuck in the DotA mindset which was KILL KILL CARRY CARRY IF I GET FED ILL BE INVINCIBLE.


Sadly that didnt work so well most of the time. It wasnt until I joined a clan created by a riot staff member that at the time was calles "The Red Empire", a play on words as Riot Staff were known as "Reds" on the forum. Thats when peolle taught me how to cs, how ro improve my lane mechanics and map awareness. how to roam. how to teamfight. etc


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Darth said:


> Had a DotA background before I got into League, and when I started in Beta there werent really any pros or streamers to take notes from. there were zero lol websitea to use, no subreddit, and maybe 50 active users on the forums.
> 
> That being said, it still took me around two and a half momths to reach level 30.  At that loint in time I didnt know how to improve my mechanics, think up team compositions, or even farm properly. I was stuck in the DotA mindset which was *KILL KILL CARRY CARRY IF I GET FED ILL BE INVINCIBLE*.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough, thats how I started off to lol. I thought the gold from farming was unnecessary and only went after kills. I never truly realized the importance of farming until I was close to lvl 30. Back when I started playing LoL I never cared for improving truthfully. I only played it for fun with my pals.

Then it was the WC and my friend linked me to the grand final stream. When I saw some of the plays being made by AF and TPA alike I was stunned. It was like I didn't even know it was possible and the commentary by Phreak and Jatt (I believe it was him) just made it even more engaging. That type of gameplay just looked way more fun than what I was playing at that point in time... and I wanted that.

So, it was then that I asked some pals of mine to link me to some pros etc so I could watch their streams. I started reading more guides and watching some champion spotlights and all that shit. This started from late October this year. Its now December.

Truth be told, I can't believe some of the shit I used to do prior to the WC. Honestly. And there I was thinking that I was getting good at the game, lol, fml. There is so much I don't know yet I'm taking it in slowly and I'm beginning to feel true progress at my level of play, though I would say I'm far from the average level of playing needed for rank.

I'm having fun all the while, playing new champs and learning them.

18/20 - 12-6 Jayce 

Played way better that game. Team was bickering over our Ez picking heal over ignite in the beginning. He picked it because his Pant support had ignite already XD Had to cool them with some soothing words and reminded them that once we play well enough that we can win.

25 min surrender ftw.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

19/20 - 12-7 Jayce

Thats why I hate a Teemo adc on my team.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2012)

im a little better than i was when i started

and i started great  ()


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

> That being said, it still took me around two and a half momths to reach  level 30.  At that loint in time I didnt know how to improve my  mechanics, think up team compositions, or even farm properly. I was  stuck in the DotA mindset which was *KILL KILL CARRY CARRY IF I GET FED ILL BE INVINCIBLE*.
> 
> 
> Sadly that didnt work so well most of the time. It wasnt until I joined a  clan created by a riot staff member that at the time was calles "The  Red Empire", a play on words as Riot Staff were known as "Reds" on the  forum. Thats when peolle taught me how to cs, how ro improve my lane  mechanics and map awareness. how to roam. how to teamfight. etc



This seems off since Dota is more about farming than it is getting kills. :/

Dota requires much more map awareness (especially in rune control), roaming (with runes if you're mid) and of course, the most important thing of all in Dota - farming.

How did you not know to do all of that if you were already playing Dota? You can get fed in Dota but it doesn't give as much gold as LOL does for kills so you still need to rice for like 25 minutes.


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

And if you don't know how to team fight in Dota you are royally fucked given the amount of cc and black king motherfucking bar.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 3, 2012)

It's interesting to read both foreign and Darth's initial experience, since every game I now join in PvP basically becomes a "get better noob" type of game, making it seem like everyone out there is some awesome player even though we lost  
Actually it's pretty sad that the only time I've seen the victory screen is against the AI.
I also kinda wish the games didn't last more than 30 minutes, I'm a busy man 

Nevertheless, I definitely enjoy it, especially now that I've gotten better at playing Riven and Warwick, though there are still some times when I'm left wondering how I could have played better during matches, as I still haven't experienced going against every champion and seen all their quirks. I've got a lot of mechanics to work on, as well as playing every other champion available to see what's in their arsenal, but I'm proud to say I've actually carried a team, albeit against the AI, and I'm starting to enjoy just getting assists, as I seriously love ganking/preventing ganks especially mid-game. For me, as long as the team gets the kill/enemy is denied the kill, that's all that matters.


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly to anyone starting off LOL - believe me, the community in LoL is fucking hello kitty compared to Hon or Dotas. Especially since those games have voice chat so people can rage in real time.

Fuck man. Does anyone else think LoL needs to not run on adobe air? The Hon and Dota clients make micro so much more efficient. When I first started playing LoL I tried dragging and highlighting with Annie's bear. Didn't work out. Micro'ing minions in Dota and Hon was so much fun. Although if you're Korean you have an auto advantage. Not to mention that the interface was just better. 

Adobe air sucks major balls.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

20/20 - 12-8 Jayce

On to the next champion!

Jax


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Honestly to anyone starting off LOL - believe me, the community in LoL is fucking hello kitty compared to Hon or Dotas. Especially since those games have voice chat so people can rage in real time.
> 
> Fuck man. Does anyone else think LoL needs to not run on adobe air? The Hon and Dota clients make micro so much more efficient. When I first started playing LoL I tried dragging and highlighting with Annie's bear. Didn't work out. Micro'ing minions in Dota and Hon was so much fun. Although if you're Korean you have an auto advantage. Not to mention that the interface was just better.
> 
> Adobe air sucks major balls.



I shudder to even imagine having to hear some kid raging over the mic because we lost. In fact, as I grew older I started hating mics in games (such as in CoD) since more often than not it was some obnoxious kid just ranting trying to get attention.

Work has made me less patient than I used to be


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign youll have fun with jax

just dont go in a lane against teemo, he will shut your shit down


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2012)

Teemo counters everyone though.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Rumble wrecks Teemo.

Proven wrong.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> foreign youll have fun with jax
> 
> just dont go in a lane against teemo, he will shut your shit down



Oh I've played a fair share of games with him already but now I'm just trying to study his mechanics when I can and whatever match-ups I face.

Just did a jungle Jax. I think I controlled my team's jungle well enough. Certainly got some ganks and stuff. But building items was my issue. Had no idea what to build because I normally do not jungle but as I am learning Jax and he is fairly easy to play with I might as well.

We won in the end. Quite the stomp it was. I got 10/2/14 with him.

1/20 - 1-0 Jax


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Oh I've played a fair share of games with him already but now I'm just trying to study his mechanics when I can and whatever match-ups I face.
> 
> Just did a jungle Jax. I think I controlled my team's jungle well enough. Certainly got some ganks and stuff. But building items was my issue. Had no idea what to build because I normally do not jungle but as I am learning Jax and he is fairly easy to play with I might as well.
> 
> ...



Regarding that number at the end, foreign; so you count the number of times you play a champion in PvP and record the win-loss ratio? And after using the champ 20 times you move to someone else?

That's an interesting method that allows you to play everyone, I think I'll steal your idea  Do you go in alphabetical order too? The only champs I have now are the free ones.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> Regarding that number at the end, foreign; so you count the number of times you play a champion in PvP and record the win-loss ratio? And after using the champ 20 times you move to someone else?
> 
> That's an interesting method that allows you to play everyone, I think I'll steal your idea  Do you go in alphabetical order too? The only champs I have now are the free ones.



No, it doesn't go in alphabetical order. I've actually played with all the champs that I have prolly except for Garen but what I want to do now is try and get a firm grasp of how to play them. Study their mechanics etc. So I'm doing 20s on them. 20 games is not nearly enough to master a champion but I hope to gain a higher level of proficiency with them after every cycle of 20s that I run through with them.

Thus, I make playing with that champion in w.e role viably possible for them a priority. Like, if I can't get Jax top, I'll do him jungle etc. I usually play with some other champs as well so as to not keep me bored so I never play 20 straight games with a single champ.

If you are interested in a particular champ and if you want to get better with that champ, then you should buy that champ and play with him/her whenever you can. I recommend buying one of the 450IP champs first as a start. First champ I ever bought was Sivir. What role do you favor in particular right now?


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Oh I've played a fair share of games with him already but now I'm just trying to study his mechanics when I can and whatever match-ups I face.
> 
> Just did a jungle Jax. I think I controlled my team's jungle well enough. Certainly got some ganks and stuff. But building items was my issue. Had no idea what to build because I normally do not jungle but as I am learning Jax and he is fairly easy to play with I might as well.
> 
> ...



Triforce -> GA always works

start boots-3pots
Since you're jungling and getting less income, should build a HoG asap
then phage
somewhere along the road finish boots
finish triforce
build GA
win


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> Triforce -> GA always works
> 
> start boots-3pots
> Since you're jungling and getting less income, should build a HoG asap
> ...



Ah, thanks.

What type of rune pages do you run with Jax? I started with Cloth Armor for defense against the Golems, which was well because our Eve didn't leash all that good and I nearly died in the beginning because of it, haha.

I eventually built that Cloth Armor into a Madreds Bloodrazor. Would you say its a bad item on Jax?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2012)

ive never jungled but i always go 
boots+pots->sheen->better boots->phage->cutlass->triforce->gunblade->gg

depends on how the game goes though


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> What type of rune pages do you run with Jax? I started with Cloth Armor for defense against the Golems, which was well because our Eve didn't leash all that good and I nearly died in the beginning because of it, haha.
> 
> I eventually built that Cloth Armor into a Madreds Bloodrazor. Would you say its a bad item on Jax?



Yeah, Bloodrazor is really bad, on everyone. Don't build it. Ever.


For runes, I think I run:
armpen marks
armor seals
mr/lvl glyphs
health quints

and a 21/9 runepage, or 9/21 depending on my team and enemy team


Don't start double golems, they're really hard.
Just start wolves into blue buff (with leash on blue and some help on wolves) for an easy start

Also start off with your E on lvl 1 of course, since it allows you to dodge all damage and does some pretty good AoE, but I hope you already did that


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> ive never jungled but i always go
> boots+pots->sheen->better boots->phage->cutlass->triforce->gunblade->gg
> 
> depends on how the game goes though



phage is better than sheen first, the slowproc can win you ganks a lot
Also the extra durability helps, otherwise they might just decide to just blow you up when you gank


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> phage is better than sheen first, the slowproc can win you ganks a lot
> Also the extra durability helps, otherwise they might just decide to just blow you up when you gank


i sometimes get phage first, depends how the match is going

if im laned against a squishy the sheen proc i prefer more, where if im getting harrased i go phage(also boots earlier)

jungle phage is best though i imagine


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I was talking about jungle obviously

In lane sheen is sometimes worth it indeed


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah, Bloodrazor is really bad, on everyone. Don't build it. Ever.
> 
> 
> For runes, I think I run:
> ...




Ah okay. For my rune page, if I run Top, I used Arm.pen. But I ran Flt.dmg runes instead of the arm.pen for Jungle Jax. 

I started off with E ofc. I was pondering if to use W(like level that first) as I could deal more dmg to a single target and get rid of the monsters faster.

Where can I get streams of a good pro jungler? I was trying to find Snoopeh's but I couldn't find his.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> Ah okay. For my rune page, if I run Top, I used Arm.pen. But I ran Flt.dmg runes instead of the arm.pen for Jungle Jax.
> 
> I started off with E ofc. I was pondering if to use W as I could deal more dmg to a single target and get rid of the monsters faster.
> 
> Where can I get streams of a good pro jungler? I was trying to find Snoopeh's but I couldn't find his.



You do know that this site exists, right?


TheOddOne regularly streams and is pretty informative (he explains a lot of what he's doing and why), and pretty hilarious, I can recommend him

You start off with E, but I usually keep it at one level afterwards (sometimes two) and max W first. After W, Q or E depending on situation (do I need the decreased cooldown on my jump, or do I want to deal more damage and dodge shit more often?). 

Flat damage marks can also work yes, nothing wrong with it. But remember, with just 10 armor penetration you're already doing true damage to all jungle monsters except the buffs.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

I would sooner consider running flat damage marks top than in the jungle. You need that early strength a lot more to trade in top.

Whereas you probably won't be getting into straight up fights until later on when you jungle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> You do know that this site exists, right?
> 
> 
> TheOddOne regularly streams and is pretty informative (he explains a lot of what he's doing and why), and pretty hilarious, I can recommend him
> ...





Didi said:


> I would sooner consider running flat damage marks top than in the jungle. You need that early strength a lot more to trade in top.
> 
> Whereas you probably won't be getting into straight up fights until later on when you jungle.



Ah okay. Cheers mate. That site you linked me to, I never even knew exist. The only streams I watch are wings, aprho's and occasionally a random streamer. I've begun to look into watching TheOddOne's videos as I figured now would be a good time to learn how to jungle.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

2/20 - 1-1 Jax

The only thing I have to say is that support ryze is not a legit choice, especially if you don't know how to go about it. Getting wards was apparently the hardest thing to do in the world for that Ryze. Sigh.


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

Whenever I watch a 2k+ stream, the Jax always shits on the teemo. Once you hit level 3-4, he can't fight you anymore. Level 6? You can all in teemo and he'll die.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Whenever I watch a 2k+ stream, the Jax always shits on the teemo. Once you hit level 3-4, he can't fight you anymore. Level 6? You can all in teemo and he'll die.


id just get harrased the shit out of end end up having to B to much or something of the sort

i hate teemo


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

Old Jax could definitely kill teemo at level 6. New Jax you'd have to play it right and hit your combo perfectly. Might have to flash to get out of tower range if he's not pushing after you pick up the kill.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 3, 2012)

foreign said:


> No, it doesn't go in alphabetical order. I've actually played with all the champs that I have prolly except for Garen but what I want to do now is try and get a firm grasp of how to play them. Study their mechanics etc. So I'm doing 20s on them. 20 games is not nearly enough to master a champion but I hope to gain a higher level of proficiency with them after every cycle of 20s that I run through with them.
> 
> Thus, I make playing with that champion in w.e role viably possible for them a priority. Like, if I can't get Jax top, I'll do him jungle etc. I usually play with some other champs as well so as to not keep me bored so I never play 20 straight games with a single champ.
> 
> If you are interested in a particular champ and if you want to get better with that champ, then you should buy that champ and play with him/her whenever you can. I recommend buying one of the 450IP champs first as a start. First champ I ever bought was Sivir. What role do you favor in particular right now?



Based on the games I've had, it looks like I can't carry that well as of yet, and jungling looks like I need to work on my map awareness, so I guess support or some sort of assistant to the guy who carries would work for now (as I seem to be getting a lot of assists in PvP).


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

3/20 - 2-1 Jax

Did alright. The hardest part about it was the ton of lag I was receiving. Couldn't nothing much during my laning phase.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Fck yeah!

The update is tonight!

I think :s


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

riot fucked up hard
they added barrier to summoners rift
whats the point in running ignite anymore? the only time is if they have a person that constantly heals like swain.

have fun as jungler trying to gank an ad like ezreal with flash+barrier and his arcane shift.
they just broke bot lane


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it actually encourages more teamplay. In fact, teamfight phases are going to be more crucial than ever.

And builds... uggghhh. 

Its gonna be a headache for me. Building items will most likely be THE MOST IMPORTANT factor in a match now. Tbh, I believe Riot just made games a bit more balanced because depending on how the match goes, with more items available we just might be able to see more exciting matches, play more exciting matches etc.

But we'll have to wait and see to know for sure.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2012)

Didi said:


> Yeah, Bloodrazor is really bad, on everyone. Don't build it. Ever.


Teemo disagrees.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

I also expect that with these new items that more options become available to the roles chosen/given to the players such as top, adc etc.

I think its just really gonna give players more to do in the actual gameplay.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

Teemo is the only one on who it is sorta funny, but even then the numbers are weird and just not worth. Maybe only if you also had a malady or void staff even, because else the magic damage passive from MBR is just not worth it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Everybody who plays teemo is a irredeemable scumbag
> 
> No exceptions


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 3, 2012)

Apparently patch is tonight, also 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSsiNd1L-50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This seems off since Dota is more about farming than it is getting kills. :/
> 
> Dota requires much more map awareness (especially in rune control), roaming (with runes if you're mid) and of course, the most important thing of all in Dota - farming.
> 
> How did you not know to do all of that if you were already playing Dota? You can get fed in Dota but it doesn't give as much gold as LOL does for kills so you still need to rice for like 25 minutes.


Bullshit, getting a ton of kills in DotA > farming for ten minutes. 

Factor in that games are relatively shorter than League's and that you can't farm as much, and that by killing your opponent you get further ahead in gold and experience while they lose gold on death and cannot farm as a result of their dying, it's really mostly about killing tbh. 


♠Ace♠ said:


> Honestly to anyone starting off LOL - believe me, the community in LoL is fucking hello kitty compared to Hon or Dotas. Especially since those games have voice chat so people can rage in real time.
> 
> Fuck man. Does anyone else think LoL needs to not run on adobe air? The Hon and Dota clients make micro so much more efficient. When I first started playing LoL I tried dragging and highlighting with Annie's bear. Didn't work out. Micro'ing minions in Dota and Hon was so much fun. Although if you're Korean you have an auto advantage. Not to mention that the interface was just better.
> 
> Adobe air sucks major balls.



HoN client crashes after almost every game with me, and this has been noted on several computers.


----------



## αce (Dec 3, 2012)

> Bullshit, getting a ton of kills in DotA > farming for ten minutes.



Okay?
The same can be said for League....
In fact, kills give more gold than in League than in Dota. It's just a plain fact...
If I went 10-0 as Anti-mage but my team fed I wouldn't be able to carry them as much as I should be able to because they'd all have no items and they'd be completely denied experience and gold if the other team denies creeps.

Where as in League if I went 10-0 as someone like Diana, I could easily carry the game because my teammates would never fall behind even if they got shut down in lane.



> Factor in that games are relatively shorter than League's and that you  can't farm as much, and that by killing your opponent you get further  ahead in gold and experience while they lose gold on death and cannot  farm as a result of their dying, it's really mostly about killing tbh.



Most games go about 25-30 minutes unless it's just a stomp.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Fuck man. Does anyone else think LoL needs to not run on adobe air? The Hon and Dota clients make micro so much more efficient. When I first started playing LoL I tried dragging and highlighting with Annie's bear. Didn't work out. Micro'ing minions in Dota and Hon was so much fun. Although if you're Korean you have an auto advantage. Not to mention that the interface was just better.
> 
> Adobe air sucks major balls.



lol


I'm laughing because so many of your posts in this thread is you thinking you know what you're talking about and having a VERY BIG OPINION about it

When you're blatantly wrong half of the time

You start of talking about Adobe Air
And then you're suddenly talking about micro'ing minions, and tibbers, and the interface of the game


Do you even know what Adobe Air is?

Only the pre-game client is run on Adobe Air
And yeah, that one sucks because Adobe Air is not an ideal product for how ridiculously large LoL has become

But the actual game-part is not Adobe Air, not even in the slightest
So stop copying other people's opinions (my guess is you once saw someone complaining somewhere 'bluh adobe air sucks, shitty client' and assumed adobe air is the in-game client) and actually do some own research next time before you spout your opinion, okay? Because it's quite unsightly to see.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Hard ass Didi in the mix.


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

WAD said:


> Hard ass Didi in the mix.



...

again?
is this a thing now? 


Are you going to keep doing this?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Now that you seem affected by it, I'm even more inclined to make it a meme.

Gosh, it's like you don't know how the internet works, or something!


----------



## Didi (Dec 3, 2012)

WAD said:


> Now that you seem affected by it, I'm even more inclined to make it a meme.
> 
> Gosh, it's like you don't know how the internet works, or something!




*Spoiler*: __ 



>implying that's not what I wanted to happen all along 





do you even into batman gambits, WAD?


----------



## Darth (Dec 3, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Okay?
> The same can be said for League....
> In fact, kills give more gold than in League than in Dota. It's just a plain fact...
> If I went 10-0 as Anti-mage but my team fed I wouldn't be able to carry them as much as I should be able to because they'd all have no items and they'd be completely denied experience and gold if the other team denies creeps.
> ...



From my experience in the Dota/Dota2 scenes, I feel that there is a significantly larger emphasis on the kill count versus farming and objective control. 

Reason being, gold loss on death. It's a HUGE deal. Not only does it mean that kills effectively are worth double gold, but it makes it incredibly difficult for the team on the receiving end to stage a comeback. 

I'm not saying farming is inconsequential in Dota. Hell, I just saw a game casted by Doa where Devil farmed in bot lane for 12 minutes and then went and 1v5'd and won. I mean, wtf. Obviously farming can work extremely well for your team. Keep in mind however that the other team can farm just as much and there's no guarantee that just by farming your team will be ahead. Objectives also give you so inconsequential rewards in Dota as map control is generally not as important/easily accomplished because the map is that much bigger. 

Getting kills however, is a damn straight guarantee that your team will get ahead at the fastest possible rate. So in a nutshell, my experience with Dota was *KILL KILL CARRY CARRY GET INVINCIBLE AND WIN GAME. *


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 4, 2012)

Just won a 4v5. Jax Galio Tristana is an amazing combo.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2012)

> lol
> 
> 
> I'm laughing because so many of your posts in this thread is you  thinking you know what you're talking about and having a VERY BIG  OPINION about it
> ...


I don't know why you're being such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). If I'm wrong tell me I'm mistaken don't tell me I'm copying someone else opinion when I'm fucking not. I saw it running in my processes when I tried to fix my lag and assumed it was running on adobe air. 


And I've only been wrong about the EU scene being bad and this client. Last I checked I had more than 4 opinions. So no I'm not wrong half the time. If you think my posts are unsightly do me a favour and don't read them.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2012)

> Just won a 4v5. *Jax* Galio *Tristana* is an amazing combo.



The bolded are fucking terrifying late game.
Late game trist? GG. Best ad late game. Trist positioning is so easy at level 18. Reminds me of Sniper from Dota. That range is stupid.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't mind Didi he's always this petty. :33

Other than that he's actually quite lovable.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2012)

He could have just posted one sentence.
"LoL doesn't run on Adobe air".
End of quote.

Instead I got some shit about half my opinions being wrong and me mimicking other people. Then some shit about my posts being unsightly to see, yet he takes time out to reply to them in unnecessary length. Herpa derpa go fuck yourself buddy.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2012)

Take it to the fields of justice.

fight each other!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Like I said, Hard Ass Didi in the mix.

His niche in society is to teach people how to roll with punches and shit.


----------



## Santí (Dec 4, 2012)

Preseason 3 Patch Notes said:
			
		

> *Jungle*
> 
> *Overview*
> 
> ...





			
				Preseason 3 Patch Notes said:
			
		

> *Items*
> 
> *Removed*
> The following items have been removed and items that build out of them have had their recipe changed:
> ...





			
				Preseason 3 Patch Notes said:
			
		

> *Exhaust*
> Now reduces Attack Speed by 50%
> Movement Speed reduction reduced to 30% from 40%
> Now reduces all damage dealt by 30% from 70% for attacks and 30% from abilities/items.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 4, 2012)

rip    hog


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Im more saddened by the loss of Ionic Spark


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Pantheon is back!


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 4, 2012)

Hopefully I can carry games with Jax from the new jungle. I'm a little tired of ganking my enemies into oblivion and getting my laners fed (0 kill Maokai ftw) but getting no glory when we win.


----------



## Reich (Dec 4, 2012)

waiting for s3. guess, there aren?t not enough boobies in the game, also waiting for a boobs engine...

----
 i love taric/cait bot..last games were fun, even if the enemy had that luck. always got away with <40 hp. i loled hard. headshot is so badass in the bushes


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Jungle Pantheon is viable once more.

Now I can get him and destroy noobs! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I really?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow.

Rioat actually didn't lag that far behind this time XD

Server online already.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

My client just rejected my log in.

wat da fuk


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

That means you hadn't actually patched yet.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Its finished.

Time to have some fun.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Just created 5 main mastery pages instead of having an entire clitterf'ck of them.

Gonna be adjusting my masteries according to my match ups now that I've started playing draft more often.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 4, 2012)

Welp...I have a high rate of raping with Shaco already...now it's becoming unfair.

Sorry people, I'm finna love this patch


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 4, 2012)

Patch finished here too, now needing help to fill in the masteries...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

4/20 - 3-1 Jax

Got carried pretty hard against an Akali and Mord top. I could have absolutely smahed them both but my lag just fck'd me over. That is one duo top that I definitely would not want to try out in the near future, haha.

LoLKing haven't even registered my last 2 games. (I'm somewhat certain it has nothing to do with Riot but idc.)

I've had two bad games because of this stupid ass lag and I'm freakin' sure its nothing to deal with my internet.

Riot, what da fuk are you doing?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Tried resetting my internet connection so I'll try again and see if it persists.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Kk.

Its my internet connection. Browsing normally at first I found nothing amissed, but when it takes more than 5 secs to load my Gmail you know your internet is moving slow.

The BS of it all. I don't even understand how.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Welp...I have a high rate of raping with Shaco already...now it's becoming unfair.
> 
> Sorry people, I'm finna love this patch



Can you still easily solo red or blue buff with boxes without taking any damage with the creeps doing bonus damage to boxes?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 4, 2012)

this new interface lol

increasing prices of gunblade and triforce


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2012)

No Madreds :<

How we gonna shred HP now :<?


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

Sasori said:


> No Madreds :<
> 
> How we gonna shred HP now :<?



>madreds
>decently shredding HP

pick one



*Spoiler*: __ 



just go ADC and fuck em up 





Also, the Blade of the Ruined King looks to be a decent tankshred item that also would work on AD carries.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 4, 2012)

WAD said:


> Can you still easily solo red or blue buff with boxes without taking any damage with the creeps doing bonus damage to boxes?



What I would do with the new jungle is still plant a box on wraiths at 42, plant 3 at red before wraiths, finish wraiths with mids help, once red spawns get mid to hit once while they are feared start smacking red and it'll die before I lose much health, something I can easily get back with a health pot.

Then I run quickly to blue box deceive back stab blue and attack until I can smite.

By the time I finish all of this mid and top are still level 1, and the other jungle is probably nowhere 3 like I am.

At this point I have three routes I can take.

1. Go to enemy red and stalk the friend for firstblood while planting boxes at his red bush.

2. Go gank top/bot(depending if I'm on blue or purple side) or gank mid if pushed.

The gank against top is easiest if he doesn't have an escape besides flash because flash isn't enough.

The red buff slows and your E slows so what you do is deceive behind him stab him once put a box ahead of his flash point and then he'll flash E him as he flashes, he'll be too slow and the fear will get him then you keep attacking backstabbing him as he runs away while the top or you get first blood.


After the top gank, you can usually head to the enemy red where they will be doing red or are about to finish because Shaco is just that quick.

At this point you can kill jungle and steal red resetting buff.

Around this point you can either gank mid if he's stupid and pushed or counter jungle the fuck out of the other jungle thus destroying any jungle presence for the other team.

After that, you should have around 1300 gold at lvl 5. Get ready for your second red buff to appear at 7:07 and either buy madreds(now machetes) or mobo boots and vamp scep if you will gank a shit load.

Rush trinity(or one of the new items) then get GA all before people even have a lot of their build.


Keep rape facing.

I've beating a 2200 elo Lee Sin in Korea as Shaco.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, figured it would still be just about the same with that clown. The first thing that came to mind was, and I even mentioned it in the thread earlier, "No leashes? Since when has Shaco cared."

Nicely done, and thanks for the information.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2012)

That's because Korean Shacos are OP.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

No regrowth?

What will I start my lvl 1 mundo with now?

Boots and pots?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 4, 2012)

I cant win, i need help with the masteries..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive been looking at the new items and what is with all the fucking mana?

Who uses this much mana?

And the Iceborn gauntlet. Who the hell is that for? Who would buy that?


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> And the Iceborn gauntlet. Who the hell is that for? Who would buy that?



Someone who'd like sheen procs but for whom Triforce would be too expensive/wants more tanky items than Triforce

Off of the top of my head, Udyr comes to mind

Also the AoE damage and slow are pretty nice for lots of characters probably
Also fuck yeah CDR


So yeah, basically bruisers


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

Didi said:


> Someone who'd like sheen procs but for whom Triforce would be too expensive/wants more tanky items than Triforce
> 
> Off of the top of my head, Udyr comes to mind
> 
> ...



No yeah I get the proc but it  is a 3400 item  and give 500 mana. That is a needless about of mana doe no real reason and its so expensive its obviously intended to be a mid-late game item and that is when the mana isnt needed so...


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> No yeah I get the proc but it  is a 3400 item  and give 500 mana. That is a needless about of mana doe no real reason and its so expensive its obviously intended to be a mid-late game item and that is when the mana isnt needed so...



Well, some champs have pretty damn small mana pools and can run out quite fast, even late game. Udyr again comes to mind (even though his manacosts get smaller with levels), and the only reason most udyrs run out late game is, besides turtle stance, because most get Frozen Heart as a core item (which also used to give 500 mana) and this could replace that


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

I suppose if you wanna run a warwick who spams q you oculd get this over frozen heart


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

5/20 - 3-2 Jax. Did badly. Didn't help that our Ori was an ass.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

How do you do badly as jax?

Get stun lvl 1
Max empower
Rape all lanes at 6.

Even if your getting a 2 on 1 lane or getting camped once you hit 6 its pretty much a auto win with your ult proc


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Made a stupid dives without help. 

Let me rephrase that.

Made dives to finish kills which my team didn't back me up on because they were being pussies. You don't play pussy with Jax. You man up and fuck'em over if you can. Ofc I'm not saying to be reckless and die pointlessly but had I gotten the help I needed earlier, the game would have finished 10 mins earlier in our favor. 

So in the end, I played badly because I made stupid dives or initiates without taking my team's passiveness(pussiness really) into consideration.  Sigh.


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2012)

> That's because Korean Shacos are OP.



Korean everything is op.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Aren't the Koreans like uncannily bad vs. Maokai for some reason?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

Bad vs Mf too


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 4, 2012)

Most Koreans don't understand Maokai's range and his base AD.

It's because he's boring as fuck and no one plays him here.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Secret Weapon Maokai. 

New skin inc.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

6/20 - 3-3 Jax

Played with Genome with a full noob team against another noob team. One of the enemy dc'd.

We could not even win a 4v5. So pissed. No one followed my instructions either. Everyone was just fckin' scattered across the map. 

I tried to carry but I jsut couldn't. I feel like a failure and my anger is about to reach its peak. 3 bloody losses in a row. Fckin' hate a losing streak and this loss just makes me even angrier.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Eating your belly full sure makes you relax whether you like it or not.

Sigh.

Gotta remember not to play on tilt. Its frustrating.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> 6/20 - 3-3 Jax
> 
> Played with Genome with a full noob team against another noob team. One of the enemy dc'd.
> 
> ...



wait till you get a 10 game losing streak. 

Wait till you start ranked and you get a 5 game losing streak. 

The rage has yet to even begin.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Aww man. :\


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

Has there ever been any pro out that has lost so many times in a row?


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure. I've seen Dyrus post depressed facebook statuses cause he went 1win/9losses in ranked or some shit. Happens all the time. Solo Queue might as well be renamed to "The Wheel of Fortune"


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

7/20 - 3-4 Jax

Lost another 4v5 again... we could have won but my internet decided to catch lag at the very last moment...


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

Damn, all of IWillDominate's (known) accounts permabanned and he's been banned from competitive play for a year.

Sucks to be Dignitas. 

No pity for him, he deserved it, but sad for the rest of his team.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

tbh, I don't really care about IWD. He wasn't that great of a player anyway and he never had a dynamic personality like Voy/Scarra/QTpie. 

I'm sure they'll pick up a good jungler like Lautermortis or HELL YEAH DAN DINH.


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> tbh, I don't really care about IWD. He wasn't that great of a player anyway and he never had a dynamic personality like Voy/Scarra/QTpie.
> 
> I'm sure they'll pick up a good jungler like Lautermortis or HELL YEAH DAN DINH.



jungle heimer too stronk


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 4, 2012)

what did IWD do to get permed?


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> what did IWD do to get permed?



Swore, flamed, in general being a toxic player. 

Got warned multiple times. Banned 8 times. And now finally permabanned. 

Can't say he didn't see it coming.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

Darth said:


> Sure. I've seen Dyrus post depressed facebook statuses cause he went 1win/9losses in ranked or some shit. Happens all the time. Solo Queue might as well be renamed to "The Wheel of Fortune"



I call it yolo queue


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

He was from my city too. And you wonder why I hate living here.


----------



## Didi (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd rage like IWD too if I had to live in the same city as WAD


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

I also would no doubt be the scum of the interwebz if I lived in the same city as WAD. 

People far and wide would learn to fear and hate my username and ever account I'd ever make would be permabanned mere minutes after it's creation.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

8/20 - 3-5 Jax

Dumb bitch Kat threw the fucking game by attempting Baron by herself just because we didn't want to Baron at that time because we had to push towers instead.

And the streak continues, all the while with the trolls.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

I suppose I should take a break and watch some streams to improve my knowledge some more. Need to watch more vids of pro junglers in action.


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

Scarra's on stream atm. 

Was talking about IWD and the team, but my stream lagged when he started talking about it and I missed it. 

Figures...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

How is support morgana?


----------



## Darth (Dec 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> How is support morgana?



You tell me. 

Positives and negatives of Support Morgana compared to the other "core" supports.

GO!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know, thats why I'm asking but I'll try.

I think as a support she can be useful late but rather to transform into ap carry of sorts. While she doesn't have any CC apart from her Dark Binding and her Ult, her skillset in general can allow her to be agro in lane along with her carry. However, her shield more often than not may not be of any use in a standard meta game, at least in the early laning phase because it only blocks magic damage and not actual AD. This doesn't mean it won't serve a purpose though. As I said, her skillset can allow her to be agro in lane, plus all of her skills barring her Ult have long range so she along with her partner can alternate between playing safely and rambo aggro in lane. In laning, it is most typical of the support to land some form of CC, whether soft or hard, on a the enemy's AD carry.  By timing her shield, Morg can protect her AD from any initial attempted CC from the enemy support  and initiate a counterstrike as a follow up. 

At level 6, her Ult can allow her to directly engage an enemy, Ult them and let the AD carry chip off as much damage as possible. The risk of Morg dying is quite huge here but if she last beyond the 5 second interval, her Ult can be converted into a stun, allowing even more damage on the enemy. Whats more is that it hits multiple targets as well so if she is paired with an ADC that can do damage in a huge area, then more often than not, Morg and her carry should succeed in such an engagement I would note that due to the nature of her abilities, especially her ult, positioning and communication holds a higher importance.

As the game descends into the later stages, Morgana can begin to build as an AP carry to help her team in teamfights and hit even more burst damage. I believe that to build tanky on Morgana would limit her as building her for aggression allows her abilities to be exploited to their maximum capabilities.  

Well, what do you think of that? Thats what I generally think about Morg. I've never actually played with an utility champ as a support before so I have no idea what to build. I'm assuming to build tanky on an utility champ such as Morg, Janna etc. as bad however.

Her Negatives...

Hmmm, well, all of her abilities excepting her ult are skillshots, thus require careful aiming. In teamfights, this even more crucial because the adc would normally be behind the frontline. This means positioning, timing and close attention to whats going is required. All of her abilities require mana, though I personally wouldn't say she is mana deficient. Careful use of her skills shouldn't be an issue unless you have half a brain. 

Her Ult as I said before requires Morg to be up close in any engagement to actually be useful. This means that before she uses her Ult, the enemy can chop her down quite easily as she is no tank. She can also be killed while she is doing her Ult. Thus, having a bruiser/adc or anyone can deal good damage to follow up would be ideal for support Morg to be able to efficiently Ult her opponents and increase the odds of her team to successfully win any engagement they might encounter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Support Morg is a lot like Lux, Nidalee, or even Zyra support.

It is great if you win your lane but there's pretty much no coming back if you lose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2012)

foreign said:


> How is support morgana?



Land bindings
Hit good ults

Coast.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a friend who is very knowledgeable on the game and he is a decent player for his account level.

He thinks he can beat me top lane and he believes he has mastered the few champs he has, such as Jarvan, Shen and Voli.

However, he doesn't play a whole lot actually. He has several different account but his main is only 24 with 80 odd victories and those are his favored champs are based.

I do not believe has mastered his champs though. I've never heard a pro player say he has mastered his favored champs. More often than not they'll sooner praise their own mechanics with that particular champ rather than use a word as 'master.'

Besides, how can you master a champ in such a little amount of games? Not even saying you are good with the champs, but master? This arrogance peeves me tbh. Darth is good with Akali and Diana but I've never heard him say he has mastered them. 

What do you think counts as mastery of a champ in LoL?


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2012)

A master has disciples...
tell him to write a guide!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 4, 2012)

Tell him you'll believe it when he carries himself to diamond using only his 'mastered' champs.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

He also seems to think he is better than most silver ranked players and he says he doesn't play anymore because he is bored with the game.

I mean, his knowledge is really good but his mechanics... you can only improve your mechanics with the champ if you actually play the game.

Don't get it with him. :s


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

9/20 - 4-5 Jax

Ace carried us pretty much. Been in a slump really. :\


----------



## αce (Dec 4, 2012)

> Ace carried us pretty much



I try.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2012)

Feeding with Rengar, how do you even.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

WAD said:


> Tell him you'll believe it when he carries himself to diamond using only his 'mastered' champs.



Is that what it means to have mastered a champ?


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2012)

I "mastered" Shaco imo. I just beat a 2300 elo jungler.

Also, Morgana support is great. Binding is good and spell shield really helps against ganks.

Morgana/Draven OP


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2012)

smh 

Guess Loco didnt like being on the team. he's been crying for weeks in interviews and vlogs about how much he dislikes playing support and playing on an NA team in general so its really not that big of a surprise that he left. 

Hope they pick up Nhat.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to play with Chauster bitching 24/7. Worse than Saint.


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> He also seems to think he is better than most silver ranked players and he says he doesn't play anymore because he is bored with the game.
> 
> I mean, his knowledge is really good but his mechanics... you can only improve your mechanics with the champ if you actually play the game.
> 
> Don't get it with him. :s



You could also have "mastered" a champ to your relative skill level.


Like, that you know all the extends of what you can do mechanically with that champion specifically, and know all your boundaries, when you can and can't kill someone. But that you still lack some basic mechanics like lane freezing or map awareness. Or even just don't know some very obscure match-ups and therefore will have to try a little in game before you know your relative strength to the other.


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

Your friend sounds like he's probably full of shit though


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

10/20 - 5-5 Jax

Jungling. Just seem to be getting the hang of it a bit more. Not too hesitant on decisions as much as I was when I first started. It helps being a full team with Darth leading haha.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

11/20 - 5-6 Jax

Jungling again. Lost this time. Didn't help bot enough. How do pros managed to switch their camera view so fast across the map?


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

By leftclicking on the minimap?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2012)

League keeps crashing in the middle of games

hate this patch


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

12/20 - 5-6 Jax

Jungling again. I think I helped out more but we still lost in the end.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> By leftclicking on the minimap?



I thought there was a some type of button for it.

Because they do it amazingly fast. :\


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, you can press F1 to F5 for focus on you and your respective teammates

Or click on their portraits


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2012)

The amount of times I have told people that trick doesn't work on Shen ult during Nocturne ult...


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> Oh, you can press F1 to F5 for focus on you and your respective teammates
> 
> Or click on their portraits



Thanks!

Hopefully I can react faster when I jungle using this.

12/20 - 6-6 Jax


----------



## Guiness (Dec 5, 2012)

13/20 - 7-6 Jax

My best game jungling with him yet. Made good calls and ganked earlier than usual.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopped on the Lulu train. Lulu poke + new pickpocket mastery = so rich!
4w-1L so far on this OP fun support


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Hopped on the Lulu train. Lulu poke + new pickpocket mastery = so rich!
> 4w-1L so far on this OP fun support



Wow those stats are impressive! 

Very nice!


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 5, 2012)

Didi said:


> Oh, you can press F1 to F5 for focus on you and your respective teammates
> 
> Or click on their portraits



Ah, I never knew that. You learn something new everyday.

Also, since there's another bunch of free champions, I decided to try Rammus.
Such a lulzy champion. So much fun suddenly appearing and rolling into players, slowing them, and using that ability that forces them to focus on me while the carry pounds them into submission. Such a troll tank


----------



## Raidoton (Dec 5, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> Ah, I never knew that. You learn something new everyday.
> 
> Also, since there's another bunch of free champions, I decided to try Rammus.
> Such a lulzy champion. So much fun suddenly appearing and rolling into players, slowing them, and using that ability that forces them to focus on me while the carry pounds them into submission. Such a troll tank


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8Q4PM4PXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

First time Zed today


19/5/7

Unofficial penta


np


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2012)

Did you jungle him, Didi? I dunno about now but he was a king jungler. Farms like a boss and ganks like a boss (at 6)


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

WAD said:


> Did you jungle him, Didi? I dunno about now but he was a king jungler. Farms like a boss and ganks like a boss (at 6)



Nah, top lane, cuz I didn't feel like playing a champion I played for the first time in what's also a new jungle to me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2012)

64 minute match 



i died a lot but it was mostly because i got focused after i bursted someone down from 100-2 or tower/inhibitor dove

the new rageblade and cleaver are ridiculous


----------



## Didi (Dec 5, 2012)

wow


level 14 is hilarious


those builds


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2012)

If only Diana had a deathcap.

Actually my NA smurf is Level 14.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 6, 2012)

Trying to make Sasori a damn account and it's so fucking hard


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2012)

Didi said:


> wow
> 
> 
> level 14 is hilarious
> ...


dont be a hater for my newness


----------



## Savior (Dec 6, 2012)

So the way the game works is that if you win a few games you get matched up with worst players to try to balance out wins and losses?


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 6, 2012)

I really need help with the masteries for jungler Riven and Shyvana, with the new jungle I've gotten so slow jungling and ganking. Im running 21/9/0, and last game with Shyvana was probably one of the worst games I've ever played in 0/12/7.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 6, 2012)

It's not just you, a lot of junglers are having are hard time. For now, I would use a 9/21/0 variation or 0/21/9 on mana champs till you get more comfortable with the new changes. Starting machete + 5 pots or cloth + 5 pots if your going wriggles on most junglers now is ideal and a lot more safer. Also an early Crystalline Flask is actually pretty good as well if you donate your blue buff on a mana hungry champ like Maokai.

Jungle routes mostly remain the same except I tend to skip double golems unless I have smite up. At this point, those things might as well give a buff for the amount of trouble they give early on.

It's pretty funny sometimes though. My friends who jungles as his main role has never been executed by a minion pre-patch. This patch I've seen him die at least 3 times now in the jungle trying out new things or taking on camps at low hp.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> Trying to make Sasori a damn account and it's so fucking hard


O u still doing that ?

All I'm going to do is troll you with AD teemo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2012)

Not gonna lie all these changes have made me extremely apathetic to the game.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the changes so far, tbh. Jungled with Shyvana just fine (even though I'm a shit tier jungler) and I like the new items, will probably use Liandry's on my Malzahar.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2012)

Whats the best way to build a support morgana?

Darth told me how he would do it, but I forgot. -_-


----------



## Darth (Dec 6, 2012)

WAD said:


> Not gonna lie all these changes have made me extremely apathetic to the game.



sucks for u. love the new shop, UI, jungle changes, and items. Item changes are great too. New DFG is epic, and so is the new Black Cleaver. 

Refreshing changes IMO.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Darth, could you post on how to build utility support champs like Morg, Janna etc.?


----------



## Didi (Dec 6, 2012)

WAD said:


> Not gonna lie all these changes have made me extremely apathetic to the game.



All these changes have made me love the game even more


New penetration workings (first %, then flat)

Plus new BC

Makes my Riven even more awesome




also, Ravenous Hyrda is a pretty awesome item
I disregarded it at first until I discovered that active (that also triggers lifesteal) has a fucking 10 second cooldown. so sick low



So yeah, I lik the changes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I realize the game definitely is more flavorful, I'm just really adverse to change - plus this all happened during a critical moment in my real life so I hardly got time to play.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 6, 2012)

garen+black cleaver is GG


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2012)

13/20 - 7-6 Jax

Easy match. Helped Ace carry Genome and HN.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 6, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> garen+black cleaver is GG



this! so much deaths and assists! <3


----------



## Guiness (Dec 6, 2012)

14/20 - 8-6 Jax

Wasn't too hard. Enemy's team comp wasn't really good plus we had a good bot lane so it was a comfortable win.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

foreign said:


> Hey Darth, could you post on how to build utility support champs like Morg, Janna etc.?



Start with a crystalline flask, a meki pendant, and wards. rush philo stone and on some supports kage's. Before finishing kage's though you'll want to pick up a sightstone. after that its really up to you when you want to get boots. at this point you get to choose from the plethora of new items at a comfortable pace.

*Shurelyas
Aegis *(Dont upgrade until late game)
*Michael's Crucible
Zeke's Herald
Shard of True Ice
Banner of Command
Zhonya's Hourglass* (Situational item on select supports; IE, Morgana/Zyra/Lulu)
*Frozen Heart* (Pretty much always good if your team doesn't have one/their team has fed ad autoattackers. Also, if you need the CDR.)
*Morellonomicon
Ohmwrecker
Locket of the Iron Solari*
_*Deathfire Grasp*_ (for the lulz plus it's now a single target Vlad ult)
*(Upgrade to Ruby Sightstone after maybe your second major buy)
(Upgrade to Boots 2/3 whenever you feel is appropriate)
etc*

Sell your Crystalline flask after maybe your second/third major buy as it eventually becomes pretty useless.

Oh, and make sure you're running gold per 10 runes. Seals and Quints. Marks and Glyphs can be whatever, but flat resistances are usually preferred. 

EDIT: You know what? Fuck it. Ruby Sight Stone just isn't enough ward coverage to justify never buying wards. And I didn't mention Oracles. Buy them oracles *ONLY WHEN YOUR TEAM IS LOOKING TO SECURE OBJECTIVES*. Spend those five minutes of Oracles wisely and clear as many wards as safely as you can. Don't roam enemy jungle/unwarded territory alone as you're still worth double gold if killed with an active Oracle. If you need to kill wards during laning phase, buy a pink ward or two. There's honestly not that great a need to buy extra wards outside of your sight stone during laning phase as a sightstone generally allows you to ward lane exits/dragon. You can buy a pink to remove enemy vision, allowing your jungler to gank bot more efficiently but that only really works if you have good coordination with your jungler, because if you pink river and he never ganks there was pretty much no reason for you to pink ward in the first place. 


Didi said:


> All these changes have made me love the game even more
> 
> New penetration workings (first %, then flat)
> 
> ...


yeah I love the new changes and items on Riven. Blade of the Ruined King and Mercurial Scimitar are instabuys on her now. BT, BC, Ravenous Hydra, Maw of Malmortius, Guardian Angel. So many items that are so good on her


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

The League Of Leagends thread is always here if you want to talk about the delicate intricacies of your life WAD.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea post your troubles so we can laugh at you.

In true toxic MOBA fashion.


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

Was looking at a few pro's match histories and i came across wingsofdeathx's. 



Stacking Black Cleavers on Talon for easy wins. I'm definitely going to try this.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2012)

You can't search for Garena server on LoLking?

Dam I wanted to show you guys all my 0/20+ ratio losses with AD teemo.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Christmas Katerina skin 

Also, the new champion Vi looks so awesome as well


----------



## Darth (Dec 7, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Christmas Katerina skin
> 
> Also, the new champion Vi looks so awesome as well



Katarina*


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Katarina*


I thought it looked off, well played.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 7, 2012)

2/0 on Korean Server atm.

3/0/4 Shaco game, owning the other junglers and helping the lanes. Split pushing beast.

0/0/19 Taric. Had a bad team but I carried, they all were cursing me out at the start due to the frequent use of the English language but once I was 1v4 and I ran around shrooms and got Teemo who was 0/5 a triple kill so they believed.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Darth, coming on later? I wanna try out Nami when I buy her.

Also, do you think jungle Akali is viable?


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Darth said:


> Start with a crystalline flask, a meki pendant, and wards. rush philo stone and on some supports kage's. Before finishing kage's though you'll want to pick up a sightstone. after that its really up to you when you want to get boots. at this point you get to choose from the plethora of new items at a comfortable pace.
> 
> *Shurelyas
> Aegis *(Dont upgrade until late game)
> ...



Thank you mate! Gonna be using this as a reference until I memorize the builds.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2012)

Didi said:


> All these changes have made me love the game even more
> 
> 
> New penetration workings (first %, then flat)
> ...



BC on Riven op, with ult i had like 400+dmg, my build was BC, BT, GA,ninja tabis and hexdrinker. Dat dmg without having full build too stronk.




foreign said:


> Darth, coming on later? I wanna try out Nami when I buy her.
> 
> Also, do you think jungle Akali is viable?



Nope, totally useless before 6.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww man. 

And I thought Jungle Akali was a good idea too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2012)

Jungle teemo or hell jungle corky(Phreak tried it) are better than jungle Akali.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

But put Akaili with Teleport-Smite and have your top lane and bot lane ward their side brush.

Warp to it.

Shroud enemy.

Ults everywhere.

Profit???


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2012)

well that depends if ur support and top properly ward, i've been with supports that couldnt ward for shit when i was jungling, bought tons of wards and ruined me at the end because i had no items.

Smite/teleport works for yi for what i've seen, even for jungle Taric.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 7, 2012)

BTW Black Cleaver will be disabled from dominion in the next patch.


IDK what u guys think about this....


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw5E6RXugU4[/YOUTUBE]
Quite possibly the best recall animation out there haha! And like the comments in the video say, Female version of Franky! Hell yes! Now to get her to say Suuuper~ after every sentence, we'll have a winner.

And on the subject on The Black Cleaver, I'm very sure that it is gonna be nerfed soon. That thing is ridiculous and not only on bruisers, but ADC as well. I built it both on Ez and Graves and dear lord, dat damage is insane!


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

15/20 - 8-7 Jax

Didn't do badly at all but Voli wouldn't ward top and overextending and first time Syndra decides to feed Annie. 

No one ever uses AI games anymore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 7, 2012)

The Christmas skins are pretty terrible, to be honest.

And yeah, though Akali is pretty much useless as a jungler Pre-6, I get the notion that's not so bad of a thing these days, with the jungle overall promoting more passive play. She can farm it pretty decently and sustain herself through it. Once she gets 6 and red buff, she can go to work on any lane.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

16/20 - 8-8 Jax

Failed hard this game. :c


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2012)

You are a terrible jax,

I dont know what you are doing  but it is obviously wrong.

I would say build wriggles first but they dont have it anymore....


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

17/20 - 8-9 Jax

Lost again. Couldn't really do anything about it. Our team's positioning was too bad and our mid fed Eve. Fckin' 11 kills before mid game was over.  How do you die that much so early?

And my Jax isn't the greatest but I wouldn't say its terrible. Its just that my jungling isn't up to par and I can't get people who don't know to play safe if they lose lane. Somehow, they must give the kill.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

I usually begin to build Triforce after finishing off those boots meant for jungling. I forgot their name.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't build mobility boots on Jax


Just build mercs, or ninja tabi if they don't have much cc/are heavy AD


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

But as a jungler, don't you want to cover a lot of ground?


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, but you're seriously gimped in teamfights

I don't think it's worth it


On champs like maokai, alistar, etc, that have bloody amazing ganks and are supporty/good in getting the team ahead and enabling the team, mobility boots are worth it


On jax, nah, you gotta carry mang


----------



## Guiness (Dec 7, 2012)

So I've been playing Jax wrong? lol

Dammit.

I'll change that in my next game.


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

